# DISApalooza 2011  DIS/DISUnplugged/Dreams Unlimited Travel December Event Details



## WebmasterJohn

SIGN UP NOW FOR THIS EVENT!!![/URL][/B]

*UPDATE 10/24/2011
Event Registration will close 10/28/2011 at midnight Eastern Time*[/CENTER]

As many of you know a few years ago we started a tradition of having some kind of event in early December.  We have been switching off from year-to-year between some kind of in theme-park party to a DCL cruise.  In December 2010 we did a cruise so this year will be a party!!

Below are some of the details of our 2011 December event.  For right now we are releasing this information so that people can start to make plans for the time of the event.

When: December 10, 2011 from 9:30PM – Midnight.
Where:  Universal Orlando Resort Florida
What: We will be renting out The Wizarding World of Harry Potter™ for the evening!!!

Now – just to be clear, this is NOT JUST the ride, Harry Potter And The Forbidden Journey TM – it is all three rides (Harry Potter And The Forbidden Journey TM, Dragon Challenge TM, Flight of the Hippogriff TM) as well as the shops and Three Broomsticks TM – there will also be special entertainment as well.

The event will include complimentary non-alcoholic beverages but not food; food can be purchased separately.  There will be a cash bar as well.  Many of the details are listed below.

Park admission is not required for this event.  It is an 'after hours' party.  If you wish to visit the parks on your own that day, or any other, you will need to purchase park admission but it is not required to attend this event.

Similar to the event we held in 2009 we will be giving priority admission to clients who book through Dreams Unlimited Travel to attend this event.  Clients will be required to book 3 consecutive nights over that weekend either at a Disney owned and Operated hotel or a Lowes/Universal Hotel.  See below for a link to discounted pricing and reservation at the three Lowes/Universal Hotel.  DreamsRES hotel bookings (i.e. Swan/Dolphin, Buena Vista Suites, etc) and bookings at third party hotels are not eligible.

The total number of guests for this event will be limited. We are not 100% sure what that number will be yet.  Once we are reasonably certain all of our client’s are booked we will open this up to the ‘general public’ if there is space available. As we reach our maximum number we will take a waitlist – but we will cross that bridge when we come to it.  

There will be a charge to attend this event for all attendees, including those who are booked through Dreams Unlimited Travel.   Pricing is available on the sign-up forms.

We are planning on providing transportation from WDW to Universal for those that do not have a car.  There  will be a cost for this and I do not have any details yet on where the buses might depart from or the timing.  If people want to drive they can do so.  Folks staying at a Universal resort can even walk.  I do not have any details on how late the resort transportation/boats will be running that evening at Universal but my guess is they will be running as CityWalk will be open at that time. 

If you wish to get a quote just for the resort stay portion of the trip please visit www.DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com and we would be happy to provide you with a no obligation quote.  Again, only those clients that book a 3 consecutive night vacation with Dreams Unlimited Travel for that specific weekend will get first priority to sign-up for the event.  The quote you receive from Dreams Unlimited Travel WILL NOT include admission to the event, that amount will be collected separately.  Booking a reservation with Dreams Unlimited Travel does not mean you are signed up for the event.  We will have a separate event sign-up process.  Your Dreams Unlimited Travel agent will provide you with details on this process as they become available.

We hope to have other events planned for that weekend (Live Podcast Recording, meet and greets with Podcast Team Members, etc) but the details of those have not been worked out yet.  We will keep you informed as those plans progress.

We are very excited about this event and hope to see as many of you there as possible!!

DISApalooza 2011 – One night of Magic!!!

Attractions:
Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey (TM)
Dragon Challenge  (TM)
Flight of the Hippogriff  (TM)

Entertainment:
Frog Choir – scheduled performances 
Triwizard Spirit Rally – scheduled performances 
DJ

Merchandise Locations:
Dervish and Banges  (TM)
Honeydukes  (TM)
Ollivanders  (TM)
Owl Post  (TM)
Zonko’s  (TM)
Filch’s Emporium of Confiscated Goods
Three Broomsticks  (TM)

Complimentary Beverages:
Butterbeer  (TM) - Served in a souvenir cup
Soft Drinks
Pumpkin Juice
Lemonade
Iced Tea
Apple Cider
Pear Cider
Bottled Water

Additional Beverages:
Beer & Wine (Cash Bar)

Food:
Food is not included in this event.  Three Broomsticks  (TM) will be open if you want to purchase food at your own expense.



HARRY POTTER, characters, names and related indicia are trademarks of and © Warner Bros. Entertainment Inc. Harry Potter Publishing Rights © JKR.
(s11)
Universal elements and all related indicia TM & © 2011 Universal Studios. © 2011 Universal Orlando. All rights reserved.​
*Lowes/Universal Hotel Bookings*
As we have said before Dreams Unlimited Travel clients that book a 3 consecutive night vacation with Dreams Unlimited Travel for that specific weekend will get first priority to sign-up for the event. This means you will need to book a 3-night stay or more at a Universal Orlando or Walt Disney World owned and operated resort hotel through Dreams Unlimited Travel to get the priority invitation to the event. All clients that meet this criteria will receive an email from their agents letting them know how to sign up for the event. Once we are comfortable that all clients are signed up we will open the sign-up process to everyone else.

Dreams Unlimited Travel has also secured some great reduced rate/group space pricing rooms at the three Universal Resort Hotels for the weekend of the event. Again, if you book through Dreams Unlimited Travel at any of these hotels for that weekend you will get the priority invitation to the event. You do not have to be booked under this reduced rate to get the priority invitation, just be a client through Dreams Unlimited Travel for that weekend.

If you are already a Dreams Unlimited Travel client booked for that weekend and you want to take advantage of these great rates simply email your agent and they will walk you through the process. Here are the rates we have secured:

Royal Pacific - $169/night
Hard Rock - $179/night
Portofino Bay - $189/night

All rates are subject to 12.5% tax. All rooms sleep 4. If more than 2 adults per room there is an additional charge of $25 per adult per night (plus tax).

The booking engine for these great rates is located here - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/dap-2011.cfm - space is limited so I suggest acting fast if you want to take advantage of these rates.

Pricing DOES NOT include these park admission. Theme park tickets can be purchased seperately. This pricing also does not include admission to the event, that will be explained in the sign-up process for the event. These reservations are eligible for all perks associated with being a Universal Orlando Hotel hotel guest including use of transportation and front-of-the-line-access in the parks. Please note that the Wizarding World of Harry Potter attraction does not currently participate in front-of-the-line access.

*Event Admission for Dreams Unlimited Travel clients = $50 per adult and $35.00 per child.*  Payment is NON REFUNDABLE and event admission is NON TRANSFERABLE.

*Sign-up Process for Non-Dreams Unlimited Travel Clients*

General registration for this event is now open.

The page to register is http://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/DAP2011.cfm

Once our space is full we will be taking a waitlist for the event.

*General Event Admission (i.e. not Dreams Unlimited Travel clients) = $60 per adult and $37.50 per child.*  Payment is NON REFUNDABLE and event admission is NON TRANSFERABLE.


*UPDATED 10/26/2011*
*Transportation from WDW to the Event*

*Transportation Registration is now closed*

We have contracted with the bus company for transportation to/from the event.  Details are below.  

Please note that the bus company WILL NOT provide us with a guaranteed time of pick up at each hotel, just a start time and estimated time of arrival at the event.  In addition, they cannot provide us with a 'route schedule' for the buses, just when the buses will start running.

We ask that everyone be at their respective resorts and ready to go at the start time of the transportation process which is 8:00PM.  The buses will not wait for late arrivals.

Also, the resorts HAVE NOT been informed of our event or about the buses.  Please do not ask at the resort where/when to meet the buses as they will not know.

We will be sending out this same information with your credentials but if you know of someone who does not read the boards who is planning on taking transportation please point them to this post.

We will have 3 buses, one for each 'route' listed below.  Buses will begin picking up passengers at 8:00PM for an estimated arrival time at USO of between 9:00 and 9:30PM.  

Please note that it should not take an hour and half to get to Universal property but we want to give enough time for the buses to load all passengers and arrive before the event actually starts, taking into account possible traffic and unforeseen delays.

Passengers will arrive at a backstage area at Universal where there will be a waiting area prior to event commencement.  Universal employees will direct you where to go when you arrive.

Please make sure you are at the resort and ready to board the bus at 8:00PM even though the bus may not be at your resort at that time.

Here are the bus 'routes' as well as where to meet the bus at each resort:

Bus 1
Boardwalk - Convention Entrance
Swan/Dolphin - Dolphin Convention Entrance
Yacht/Beach Club - Yacht Convention Entrance
All Stars - All Star Sports Main Lobby – Outer Loop
Animal Kingdom Lodge – Main Lobby, Outer Lane

Bus 2
Pop Century – Main Lobby, Outer Lane
Old Key West – Main Lobby, Outer Lane
Port Orleans French Quarter – Main Lobby, Outer Lane
Port Orleans Riversides – Main Lobby, Outer Lane
Caribbean Beach – Main Lobby, Outer Lane

Bus 3
Grand Floridian - Convention Entrance
Polynesian – Main Lobby, Outer Lane
Contemporary – Main Lobby, Outer Lane
Wilderness Lodge  – Main Lobby, Outer Lane

After the event buses will begin boarding at 11:30PM to transport guests back to your resort.  All three buses will depart at midnight.  The buses must leave exactly at midnight or we will incur an additional charge so please make sure you are on the bus and ready to go well in advance of midnight. You will get the buses at the end of the evening in the same location where they left you off and there will be Universal employees available to direct you.

*Transportation FAQ*

Here are some answers to some popular questions regarding the transportation:

If you are not staying at a Disney resort and plan on using our transportation you should know that there will be no 'pre-arranged' parking at the Disney resorts where the buses will be picking up for this event.  You will be parking 'at your own' risk and 'at your own cost' if there is any.

In addition, no one at the resorts will be aware of this event and/or the transportation.  If you ask a cast member about where/when to get the buses, etc you will get a blank stare.  We will provide all that information prior to the event.

For those using the transportation you will have a special designation on your credentials and you will be checked against a list provided to the bus drivers.  If you do not have your credentials and/or your name is not on the list you will not be allowed to board the bus.  No one from Dreams Unlimited Travel or the podcast will be on these buses and the transportation company will only allow those signed up for transportation and verified on the buses.

If you are staying off property and plan to use the transportation may sure you tell us what resort you will be parking at to meet the bus so we can make sure you're on the correct list.

The drop off/pick-up location for the buses at Universal will be in a back stage area very convenient to the party.  You will not be walking through the park or city walk at all if you take our transportation.

If you are driving to Universal you will either have to park in the regular pakring structure or in valet.  The regular parking rates will apply.

*UPDATED 10/28/2011*

DISUnplugged PodCast Live Recording
Sunday 12/11/2011 - 10AM - Noon
Walt Disney World Dolpin Hotel
Conference Room Northern A3 - 4

Doors open at 9:30AM.  We need everyone seated by 9:45AM so we can start and end on time.


----------



## Cherinva

Sounds Wonderful !!!


----------



## OKW Lover

Looking forward to trying out WWOHP - and meeting more DIS friends too!


----------



## apurplebrat

This sounds so cool!!


----------



## sshaw10060

I am so there!!! Thanks genius.


----------



## sayhello

This sounds extremely cool!    *waits patiently for the signup...*

No, really!  Patiently!

OK, maybe not.... 

Sayhello


----------



## WebmasterMike

Nice Tag, John


----------



## shellyminnie

The Genius strikes again!!


----------



## Cherinva

k5jmh said:


> Nice Tag, John



Oh, I just saw that !!! The tag fairy must like John..


----------



## WaltD4Me

Gotta figure out a way to do this. It's hard to get time off work in December, it's a busy time for us, but I'm thinking I wouldn't have to take a whole week. I could do Thursday to Sunday and I'm usually off on Thursdays and Sundays, so really I'd only be taking off 2 days. Think, think, think. 

And there must have been a mad dash for quotes because I just went to the quote request page and it says "Due to an extremely high volume of requests, we cannot accept any more requests at this time." The Genius does it again!


----------



## Bornteach

O


M


G


!


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Just asked for a quote!  I'm super excited about this!  Can't wait to hear more details!


----------



## WaltD4Me

I'm wondering if you will need theme park admission? I'm assuming yes, but thought I'd ask anyway.


----------



## Jax1970

OMG- How amazing will this be??

Hope there's room for me and DH once the DreamsUnlimited clients are finished!


----------



## TammyAlphabet

I just asked for a quote.  I plan to squeeze this in between the end of classes and finals week.


----------



## corky441

WaltD4Me said:


> I'm wondering if you will need theme park admission? I'm assuming yes, but thought I'd ask anyway.




The event starts AFTER park closing - so I'm thinking no

Unless of course you plan on going to the parks during the day and or the day following the party


----------



## WaltD4Me

corky441 said:


> The event starts AFTER park closing - so I'm thinking no
> 
> Unless of course you plan on going to the parks during the day and or the day following the party



That makes sense. I guess I was thinking of TSM party, you needed admission for that didn't you? Maybe not.


----------



## helenk

This sounds so cool.  I am already booked for 12/8-12/14 staying on DVC points.  I hope there will be some availability for those not boooking through Dreams.


----------



## HollyMac71

I have asked for a quote.  Thankfully we are waiting until January to return to Vegas.  This morning I fainted when I heard it was WWOHP.  Holy smokes I want to gooooooo!!!  

But like John said - be patient and wait.......maybe my wish will be granted as I'm not a DIS client.....yet!


----------



## FunkyFunBuckets

this sounds fantastic, unfortunatley i can't go because my sister is going at that time for her honeymoon hopefully they will get to attend.


----------



## rn4val

We were already planning on coming in early December but was going to rent DVC points to stay at AKV . Can DreamsUnlimited do that? I asked for a quote putting that as my request.


----------



## chirurgeon

Trying to decide where I want to stay at Disney for Potterpalooza.  My possibilities are the Dolphin, another Epcot hotel (if there is a good deal around then), or..... POFQ.  I have always loved this place.  Hopefully Pete's experience was an aberration or they will have fixed the problems by then.  I am leaning towards the Dolphin.  Such comfy beds and such easy access to 2 parks.  And so much less expensive than the other 3 hotels in the immediate area.  6 or 7 nights at the Dolphin.  HHHMMMM  Sounds like a plan.

Kim


----------



## Dustin

Oh I really hope i can make the cut for this. I'll be living in Florida by then. I'll have no excuse not to sign up!!!


----------



## iwynlea

So very, very excited!  We haven't missed a December event yet, and I don't want this to be our first...must request quote for 3-day weekend.  Fortunately, that's a slow time at work!


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Woot!  Planning on going!


----------



## mainegal

The private party at Harry Potter land sounds like fun. But this is not my Disney year.

(I am holding out for December 2012.  Perhaps the December event will be a seven night cruise on the Fantasy.  Or, maybe I will get on the Fantasy before then. I do want to go on the Fantasy for seven nights!)


----------



## jcb

chirurgeon said:


> Trying to decide where I want to stay at Disney for Potterpalooza.  My possibilities are the Dolphin, another Epcot hotel (if there is a good deal around then), or..... POFQ.  I have always loved this place.  Hopefully Pete's experience was an aberration or they will have fixed the problems by then.  I am leaning towards the Dolphin.  Such comfy beds and such easy access to 2 parks.  And so much less expensive than the other 3 hotels in the immediate area.  6 or 7 nights at the Dolphin.  HHHMMMM  Sounds like a plan.
> 
> Kim



I don't think a Dolphin reservation will get you DU priority for the event.  It is what John meant by a DreamsRes. I'm hoping I'm wrong.


----------



## EDuke98080

Bornteach said:


> O
> 
> 
> M
> 
> 
> G
> 
> 
> !



Jason's reaction exactly. I think we're gonna have to go.....


----------



## myweegirls

Our request is in, and we're planning on a no-kids long weekend! We are excited - our kids aren't of an HP age yet, and with the crowds...well, we just thought we wouldn't get there for quite some time. It'll be so great to do the WWoHP experience with the DIS crew!

XO
Liz


----------



## Minnie Lor

Bornteach said:


> O
> 
> 
> M
> 
> 
> G
> 
> 
> !



Well said. I can't go but am so stinkin' jealous. Wow, just WOW, John!


----------



## Minnie Lor

mainegal said:


> The private party at Harry Potter land sounds like fun. But this is not my Disney year.
> 
> (I am holding out for December 2012.  Perhaps the December event will be a seven night cruise on the Fantasy.  Or, maybe I will get on the Fantasy before then. I do want to go on the Fantasy for seven nights!)



Me too! I turn 50 that month and i plan on partying like there's no tomorrow....oh wait! If you follow the Aztec calendar there won't be.


----------



## JenniBugInPink

WebmasterJohn said:


> ...
> When: December 10, 2011 from 9:30PM  Midnight.
> Where: Universal Orlando Resort Florida
> What: We will be renting out The Wizarding World of Harry Potter for the evening!!!
> Similar to the event we held in 2009 we will be giving priority admission to clients who book through Dreams Unlimited Travel to attend this event. *Clients will be required to book 3 consecutive nights over that weekend either at a Disney owned and Operated hotel or a Lowes/Universal Hotel.* We hope to get room blocks at Universal for that weekend  as soon as I have more info on that I will let you know. DreamsRES hotel bookings and bookings at third party hotels are not eligible.
> 
> *The total number of guests for this event will be limited. We are not 100% sure what that number will be yet. Once we are reasonably certain all of our clients are booked we will open this up to the general public if there is space available.* As we reach our maximum number we will take a waitlist  but we will cross that bridge when we come to it...
> 
> If you wish to get a quote just for the resort stay portion of the trip please visit www.DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com and we would be happy to provide you with a no obligation quote. *Again, only those clients that book a 3 consecutive night vacation with Dreams Unlimited Travel for that specific weekend will get first priority to sign-up for the event.* The quote you receive from Dreams Unlimited Travel WILL NOT include admission to the event, that amount has not been determined yet and will be collected separately. Booking a reservation with Dreams Unlimited Travel does not mean you are signed up for the event. We will have a separate event sign-up process. Your Dreams Unlimited Travel agent will provide you with details on this process as they become available...
> HARRY POTTER, characters, names and related indicia are trademarks of and © Warner Bros. Entertainment Inc. Harry Potter Publishing Rights © JKR.
> (s11)
> Universal elements and all related indicia TM & © 2011 Universal Studios. © 2011 Universal Orlando. All rights reserved​


 
When I first read about this I was so excited!! I haven't ever gotten to do any of the DIS events, mostly because of finances, but also because of timing. But THIS time,* I am actually going to be at WDW at the same time that the event is going on*!! How great is that?? As I kept reading, it turned out, it isn't all that great. Because we've saved up DVC points for 2 years to take this trip in Dec., and we've already got the arrangements all made, and we're staying at AKV from 12/4 - 12/14 (the longest vacation we've taken in our 50-something year old lives), it turns out *I may not even get to go to DISapalooza because I won't be making a reservation through Dreams Unlimited.* 

Now I'm so disappointed.  For a minute or two I thought I was finally going to get to meet everybody, and now I'm afraid that there won't be any room left for regular people to come. I'm just crushed! Should I admit that I'm crying?  I'm just so scared now that I won't get to come. This is probably my best chance to get to come to an event. I won't ever be going on a Podcast Cruise, cause I'd never get DH to agree to it (he's not the 'group' type).

I don't begrudge DU or Pete and John the right to do this at all. This is their business and it's a great marketing idea. I am just selfishly sad for me. I hope that they have a great event and that lots of people book rooms for it. Hell, look at all they give away for free all the time. There's still a slim chance that they'll have spots left for the rest of us, right? Maybe? And if not, I still have a terrific vacation to look forward to. I've just got to get this out of my head first, and I will. I'm a tough old bird. I don't know why this has hit me so hard.


----------



## DisneyKevin

JenniBugInPink said:


> When I first read about this I was so excited!! I haven't ever gotten to do any of the DIS events, mostly because of finances, but also because of timing. But THIS time,* I am actually going to be at WDW at the same time that the event is going on*!! How great is that?? As I kept reading, it turned out, it isn't all that great. Because we've saved up DVC points for 2 years to take this trip in Dec., and we've already got the arrangements all made, and we're staying at AKV from 12/4 - 12/14 (the longest vacation we've taken in our 50-something year old lives), it turns out *I may not even get to go to DISapalooza because I won't be making a reservation through Dreams Unlimited.*
> 
> Now I'm so disappointed.  For a minute or two I thought I was finally going to get to meet everybody, and now I'm afraid that there won't be any room left for regular people to come. I'm just crushed! Should I admit that I'm crying?  I'm just so scared now that I won't get to come. This is probably my best chance to get to come to an event. I won't ever be going on a Podcast Cruise, cause I'd never get DH to agree to it (he's not the 'group' type).
> 
> I don't begrudge DU or Pete and John the right to do this at all. This is their business and it's a great marketing idea. I am just selfishly sad for me. I hope that they have a great event and that lots of people book rooms for it. Hell, look at all they give away for free all the time. There's still a slim chance that they'll have spots left for the rest of us, right? Maybe? And if not, I still have a terrific vacation to look forward to. I've just got to get this out of my head first, and I will. I'm a tough old bird. I don't know why this has hit me so hard.



I'm going to use this post as my example, but this is for everyone concerned about this event.

I would hope at this point that you have all come to realize that our goal is to include as many people as possible in our events and to disappoint as few people as possible.

As has been stated on the podcast and in this thread......we dont even know how many guests we will be able to include yet. We will not know for a while.
Please dont assume that you will be excluded. That is the very last thing any of us want.

We understand that there are Disers who live locally and dont need a hotel, that some guests will be staying in DVC resorts that Dreams Unlimited Travel can not book...well you get the idea. This has been taken into account when planning this event.

Please know that we (ok...John) will do everything in his power to include as many people as possible that want to attend this event. That's his very nature.

Releasing information about our events is a double edged sword.

Everyone wants to know when, how, where, how much, how many and they want this information as soon as possible and we *LOVE* that excitement.

The other side of that is that we have people who worry that they will be excluded.

Again....we dont want you to worry. 

Just be patient with us while we get the rest of the details worked out and we let John work his *MAGI*c.


----------



## jcb

DisneyKevin said:


> I'm going to use this post as my example, but this is for everyone concerned about this event.
> 
> I would hope at this point that you have all come to realize that our goal is to include as many people as possible in our events and to disappoint as few people as possible.
> 
> As has been stated on the podcast and in this thread......we dont even know how many guests we will be able to include yet. We will not know for a while.
> Please dont assume that you will be excluded. That is the very last thing any of us want.
> 
> We understand that there are Disers who live locally and dont need a hotel, that some guests will be staying in DVC resorts that Dreams Unlimited Travel can not book...well you get the idea. This has been taken into account when planning this event.
> 
> Please know that we (ok...John) will do everything in his power to include as many people as possible that want to attend this event. That's his very nature.
> 
> Releasing information about our events is a double edged sword.
> 
> Everyone wants to know when, how, where, how much, how many and they want this information as soon as possible and we *LOVE* that excitement.
> 
> The other side of that is that we have people who worry that they will be excluded.
> 
> Again....we dont want you to worry.
> 
> Just be patient with us while we get the rest of the details worked out and we let John work his *MAGI*c.



I'll jump in and give a personal example.   The first TSM event (Mousefest 2008) received an overwhelming response.  Pete and John worked hard to find other funding so that they could expand it to allow other folks to attend.  The Swan/Dolphin and at least two other hotels provided that funding and thanks to that, I was able to attend.

I know how hard it is to be to be patient. I'm a 50 something year old child who feels patience is vastly over-rated.  I'm also "affected" as my preferred resort is the Swan/Dolphin (even so, I have asked a DU agent for quotes just in case - as I said patience is not one of my virtues).  Given the quality of every DU sponsored event I have attended, I would be just as happy to pay extra to attend this.


----------



## WebmasterMike

DisneyKevin said:


> Just be patient with us while we get the rest of the details worked out and we let John work his *MAGI*c.



The Gift of the Magi


----------



## WebmasterMike

jcb said:


> ...I'm also "affected" as my preferred resort is the Swan/Dolphin (even so, I have asked a DU agent for quotes just in case - as I said patience is not one of my virtues).  Given the quality of every DU sponsored event I have attended, I would be just as happy to pay extra to attend this.




I am in the same boat, Jack.


----------



## ADP

*Magi*c Chuckuluck!  

Don't ask me why I thought of that.


----------



## JenniBugInPink

DisneyKevin said:


> I'm going to use this post as my example, but this is for everyone concerned about this event.
> 
> I would hope at this point that you have all come to realize that our goal is to include as many people as possible in our events and to disappoint as few people as possible.
> 
> As has been stated on the podcast and in this thread......we dont even know how many guests we will be able to include yet. We will not know for a while.
> Please dont assume that you will be excluded. That is the very last thing any of us want.
> 
> We understand that there are Disers who live locally and dont need a hotel, that some guests will be staying in DVC resorts that Dreams Unlimited Travel can not book...well you get the idea. This has been taken into account when planning this event.
> 
> Please know that we (ok...John) will do everything in his power to include as many people as possible that want to attend this event. That's his very nature.
> 
> Releasing information about our events is a double edged sword.
> 
> Everyone wants to know when, how, where, how much, how many and they want this information as soon as possible and we *LOVE* that excitement.
> 
> The other side of that is that we have people who worry that they will be excluded.
> 
> Again....we dont want you to worry.
> 
> Just be patient with us while we get the rest of the details worked out and we let John work his *MAGI*c.


 
Oh, Kevin! It's not that I doubt John's ability to work *MAGI*c , or even miracles! I just was worried that there would be a limit to the number of people you could have at the event, and since I knew I wouldn't be using you guys to book our travel, there wasn't any way I could ensure that I could have priority admission. I would pay extra, true, but I couldn't pay 3 night's lodging worth of extra, you know? A certain man in my life might just execute me before I ever get to Florida (where's that gun icon when you need it?).

I will try to be patient, and will remain hopeful that everthing will work out. Thank you so much for being so reassuring.


----------



## WaltD4Me

jcb said:


> I know how hard it is to be to be patient. I'm a 50 something year old child who feels patience is vastly over-rated.  I'm also "affected" as my preferred resort is the Swan/Dolphin (even so, I have asked a DU agent for quotes just in case - as I said patience is not one of my virtues).  Given the quality of every DU sponsored event I have attended, I would be just as happy to pay extra to attend this.



I haven't been to a December event, so I don't know, but couldn't you book the Swolphin through DU and be on the client priority list? Or does the reservation have to be for a Disney or Universal resort?


----------



## WebmasterMike

WebmasterJohn said:


> ...DreamsRES hotel bookings and bookings at third party hotels are *not eligible*.


 


WaltD4Me said:


> I haven't been to a December event, so I don't know, but couldn't you book the Swolphin through DU and be on the client priority list? Or does the reservation have to be for a Disney or Universal resort?


 
The Swan and Dolphin are DreamsRES bookings.


----------



## sayhello

WaltD4Me said:


> I haven't been to a December event, so I don't know, but couldn't you book the Swolphin through DU and be on the client priority list? Or does the reservation have to be for a Disney or Universal resort?


If you look at John's post, it says:



> Similar to the event we held in 2009 we will be giving priority admission to clients who book through Dreams Unlimited Travel to attend this event.  Clients will be required to book 3 consecutive nights over that  weekend either at a Disney owned and Operated hotel or a Lowes/Universal  Hotel.


The Swan/Dolphin are not Disney owned & operated...

Sayhello


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

I just want to say how pumped I am about the event. Even though we don't book through Dreams Unlimited because we are DVC I will keep positive thoughts about attending. We were able to attend the last TSM Disapalooza even though we didn't book through Dreams and will hopefully be able to attend this one. FYI: that event was so much fun and being able to meet and listen to Lee Cockerll was fantastic. Just spreading some pixie dust  for those that are worried. 

Also wanted to say thank you to JOHN for releasing the info yesterday as my DH was able to book airline tickets last nite for a great price!


----------



## mommyceratops

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chirurgeon

jcb said:


> I don't think a Dolphin reservation will get you DU priority for the event.  It is what John meant by a DreamsRes. I'm hoping I'm wrong.



I missed that part of John's post.  Darn.  Oh well, POFQ here I come.  

Kim


----------



## BriarRosie

I'm one of those blasted DVC Members. 

But I did manage to get a spot at the prior DIS-a-Palooza, so I am not stressing out over this.   The way I see it, I would always have WDW as a backup plan waiting there for me, regardless!  

I can always wear my Ravenclaw tshirt at Epcot.


----------



## NitroStitch

BriarRosie said:


> I'm one of those blasted DVC Members.
> 
> But I did manage to get a spot at the prior DIS-a-Palooza, so I am not stressing out over this.   The way I see it, I would always have WDW as a backup plan waiting there for me, regardless!
> 
> I can always wear my Ravenclaw tshirt at Epcot.



I'm really debating about whether to cancel our Boardwalk DVC ressies for our anniversary trip (during that time frame) so we can make sure we get in.  I didn't get in to the prior events, so much as I'm trying to be patient and not stress, I'm not very good at it.


----------



## AJRitz

I'm not sure whether I'll be able to get Mrs. AJRitz to buy-in, but I went ahead and requested a quote so that I'll have some numbers to work with. Our daughter is a HUGE Harry Potter fan, and we visited the WWoHP back in October, enjoying it despite the crowds. I can only imagine how magical it would be with a smaller crowd (and the DISBoards.com crew).


----------



## DisMullins

AJRitz said:


> I'm not sure whether I'll be able to get Mrs. AJRitz to buy-in, but I went ahead and requested a quote so that I'll have some numbers to work with.



I'm in same boat.  Not sure I will be able to convince the Mr., but requested a quote yesterday to see how badly I'll have to work on him.  I've never been able to attend any DIS events and really want to make this work!  Here's hoping there's magic for us all!


----------



## Iggipolka

My wife and I are so very excited about this event!  However, I'm wondering about childcare options as our daughter will be just over 2 in December & there's no way I'm bringing her to a late night event.

Do the Universal Hotels offer in-room sitting like Disney resorts do?  Thanks!

Oh..and John, you so scored on this one!


----------



## HollyMac71

I'm in the same boat with a lot of people.....live close to WDW.
But I'm going to be patient and wait while I cross my fingers and toes.  
I will let the DIS team work their magic!!!!!


----------



## msjuyamc

Sound like an awesome time.  Would love to attend.


----------



## nmoore14

I just put in a quote!  Looking forward to enjoying WWOHP without getting trampled!


----------



## DisneyFanInPA

We just booked for that week and I am really excited!  Can't wait to meet all of you since this is the first DIS event we've been able to attend!


----------



## eeyorelvr09

WaltD4Me said:


> I'm wondering if you will need theme park admission? I'm assuming yes, but thought I'd ask anyway.



It mentions that there is no park admission required unless you wanted to visit the park earlier.


----------



## MaryKatesMom

I'm already booked using points at the Swan and Dolphin but this is worth paying for!!!

We had such a fabulous time in 2009!  Even my cynical husband thought it was just magic!

Count us in!!!!


----------



## MaryKatesMom

MaryKatesMom said:


> I'm already booked using points at the Swan and Dolphin but this is worth paying for!!!
> 
> We had such a fabulous time in 2009!  Even my cynical husband thought it was just magic!
> 
> Count us in!!!!



My sister just saw that the Dolphin is not included.  Rats.

Not sure I can get my DH to change resorts.  He hates moving but I'll get a quote for the Yachtsman.

My sister and her family will be at the Dolphin, she's also staying on points but my DD and I REALLY want to go.  I like being at the same resort as my sister.  

What to do.......


----------



## NancyIL

MaryKatesMom said:


> My sister just saw that the Dolphin is not included.  Rats.
> 
> Not sure I can get my DH to change resorts.  He hates moving but I'll get a quote for the Yachtsman.
> 
> My sister and her family will be at the Dolphin, she's also staying on points but my DD and I REALLY want to go.  I like being at the same resort as my sister.
> 
> What to do.......



I usually stay at the Swan, and I really don't want to stay anywhere else. Therefore, I will take my chances on getting  into  the WWoHP party.


----------



## Iceman13

I am assuming that this event would be open to our 10 yr. old as well. True?


----------



## yitbos96bb

Since when is your goal NOT to torture all of us?  ;-)



DisneyKevin said:


> I'm going to use this post as my example, but this is for everyone concerned about this event.
> 
> I would hope at this point that you have all come to realize that our goal is to include as many people as possible in our events and to disappoint as few people as possible.
> 
> As has been stated on the podcast and in this thread......we dont even know how many guests we will be able to include yet. We will not know for a while.
> Please dont assume that you will be excluded. That is the very last thing any of us want.
> 
> We understand that there are Disers who live locally and dont need a hotel, that some guests will be staying in DVC resorts that Dreams Unlimited Travel can not book...well you get the idea. This has been taken into account when planning this event.
> 
> Please know that we (ok...John) will do everything in his power to include as many people as possible that want to attend this event. That's his very nature.
> 
> Releasing information about our events is a double edged sword.
> 
> Everyone wants to know when, how, where, how much, how many and they want this information as soon as possible and we *LOVE* that excitement.
> 
> The other side of that is that we have people who worry that they will be excluded.
> 
> Again....we dont want you to worry.
> 
> Just be patient with us while we get the rest of the details worked out and we let John work his *MAGI*c.


----------



## MyMuse

WebmasterJohn said:


> As many of you know a few years ago we started a tradition of having some kind of event in early December.  We have been switching off from year-to-year between some kind of in theme-park party to a DCL cruise.  In December 2010 we did a cruise so this year will be a party!!
> 
> Below are some of the details of our 2011 December event.  For right now we are releasing this information so that people can start to make plans for the time of the event.  We WILL NOT be signing people up to attend this event until sometime in March after we get most of the details worked out.  Please DO NOT write to us asking to attend the event, or be placed on a waitlist for the event, or tell us some sad story why you have to attend this event.
> 
> We appreciate your patience as you wait until we can set-up a sign-up process for the event and work out the details.
> 
> When: December 10, 2011 from 9:30PM  Midnight.
> Where:  Universal Orlando Resort Florida
> What: We will be renting out The Wizarding World of Harry Potter for the evening!!!
> 
> Now  just to be clear, this is NOT JUST the ride, Harry Potter And The Forbidden Journey TM  it is all three rides (Harry Potter And The Forbidden Journey TM, Dragon Challenge TM, Flight of the Hippogriff TM) as well as the shops and Three Broomsticks TM  there will also be special entertainment as well.
> 
> The event will include complimentary non-alcoholic beverages but not food; food can be purchased separately.  There will be a cash bar as well.  Many of the details are listed below.
> 
> Park admission is not required for this event.  It is an 'after hours' party.  If you wish to visit the parks on your own that day, or any other, you will need to purchase park admission but it is not required to attend this event.
> 
> Similar to the event we held in 2009 we will be giving priority admission to clients who book through Dreams Unlimited Travel to attend this event.  [/CENTER]



Would LOVE to do this, finally, be able to be there!! At least, at this point, I think so. *crosses fingers*

But no can do on Dreams Unlimited Travel; I'll have to wait it out.


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

Two of the greatest qualities in life are:
1. Patience
2. Wisdom




This is how I feel waiting for the details for the December event!


----------



## DisMullins

TIGGERmetoo said:


> Two of the greatest qualities in life are:
> 1. Patience
> 2. Wisdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how I feel waiting for the details for the December event!



LOVE it!!    I feel the same way!!


----------



## msjuyamc

waiting patiently also.


----------



## scotth1224

I am also on the waiting patiently list!


----------



## Robin"D"

no word yet.....

Robin & Angel "D"


----------



## JenniBugInPink

Still trying to be patient since we won't be changing our DVC trip in Dec. to a Dreams Unlimited trip and will have to just hope to get in...sounds like chances are going to be so slim, though that it's hard not to panic!  I really want to meet everyone so badly! But, trying to wait patiently...


----------



## NitroStitch

JenniBugInPink said:


> Still trying to be patient since we won't be changing our DVC trip in Dec. to a Dreams Unlimited trip and will have to just hope to get in...sounds like chances are going to be so slim, though that it's hard not to panic!  I really want to meet everyone so badly! But, trying to wait patiently...



We're in exactly the same boat, and just hoping that there will be enough space available for those of us who are DVC or locals or already had other ressies they don't want to change.  I know they will try to fit as many of us DISers in as is comfortably possible.


----------



## BriarRosie

JenniBugInPink said:


> Still trying to be patient since we won't be changing our DVC trip in Dec. to a Dreams Unlimited trip and will have to just hope to get in...sounds like chances are going to be so slim, though that it's hard not to panic!  I really want to meet everyone so badly! But, trying to wait patiently...



I kept my DVC reservation.  I have no doubts that I'd have an opportunity to join in.   Especially since the Harry Potter area is bigger than Mickey Avenue, where the Toy Story Mania event was held.  And I had no problem attending that, either.


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

Anyone have any idea when we might hear something more on the December event?


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Terri, as things get closer I am sure you will hear more. Keep listening to the podcast and checking the boards for information.


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

*NikkiBell* said:


> Terri, as things get closer I am sure you will hear more. Keep listening to the podcast and checking the boards for information.



Thanks Nikki - I check the boards several times a day and love listening to the podcasts.  I'm just anxious - like many others.


----------



## Pumbaa_

*NikkiBell* said:


> Terri, as things get closer I am sure you will hear more. Keep listening to the podcast and checking the boards for information.



Thanks Nikki, I think everyone is anxious- the original post indicates


> We WILL NOT be signing people up to attend this event until sometime in March



I think we are all anxious not to miss it  I know I am. The details for this endeavor - wow! Huge effort and we are so appreciative, I tell people about this event, and the response is WOW! 

 Thanks!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Hi Folks,

We appreciate your patience.

Things have been a bit rough around here lately.

We've both been sick, my Mom is still in the hospital / rehab, we are trying to move two houses into one new house, Disney Cruise Line has decided to release several new itineraries....

You get the idea.

Details will be coming in the future. 

Until then, we just have to ask you to be patient.

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## NitroStitch

DisneyKevin said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> We appreciate your patience.
> 
> Things have been a bit rough around here lately.
> 
> We've both been sick, my Mom is still in the hospital / rehab, we are trying to move two houses into one new house, Disney Cruise Line has decided to release several new itineraries....
> 
> You get the idea.
> 
> Details will be coming in the future.
> 
> Until then, we just have to ask you to be patient.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kevin



Thank you, Kevin!  I had the feeling that all the illnesses and travel and moving were part of the challenge in solidifying plans and details.  I'm so sorry your mom is still in the hospital and rehab.    Bad timing for DCL to add to the chaos...  

Hang in there, pixie dust to all of you for getting well and for the moves!  We'll be excited to hear about the details as soon as y'all are able to move focus to that event.


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

Kevin - Thanks for the note.  Hopefully all of you will be feeling well soon.  Still praying for your Mom.


----------



## stitchlover

Thanks for the update Kevin.  We are hoping to get in on the celebration as a surprise 16th birthday present for our daughter.

Hope all you and your mother begin to feel better soon.


----------



## wdwscout

Sounds like a very stressful time in the Klose-Magi household.

We can wait until you have time to sort out all the details and get back to us.

Get everyone healthy and moved in and we'll still be here.


----------



## Pumbaa_

wow, now that is a plateful Kevin!

hope everything settles down soon and you are all healthy


----------



## MaryKatesMom

BriarRosie said:


> I kept my DVC reservation.  I have no doubts that I'd have an opportunity to join in.   Especially since the Harry Potter area is bigger than Mickey Avenue, where the Toy Story Mania event was held.  And I had no problem attending that, either.



I think I read that Universal isn't letting as many people into WWOHP as Disney let in the TSM event.

But maybe Kevin can clarify.


----------



## chirurgeon

Well, I got my quote request into DU for the December event.  The DU agent that contacted me was someone called Kathy W.  Anyone know who she is?   Hopefully there will be AP discounts later this year.

Kim


----------



## stitchlover

You know I've been waiting for the information about the party...can we go ahead and get our request into DU for that weekend?  Duh, didn't even think about that.


----------



## sayhello

stitchlover said:


> You know I've been waiting for the information about the party...can we go ahead and get our request into DU for that weekend?  Duh, didn't even think about that.


I've had my room reservation for that weekend booked with DU for almost 2 months now.  But having a reservation with DU does not guarantee you'll get into the party, although it does give you priority over someone who doesn't have a booking with DU.

Sayhello


----------



## safetymom

chirurgeon said:


> Well, I got my quote request into DU for the December event.  The DU agent that contacted me was someone called Kathy W.  Anyone know who she is?   Hopefully there will be AP discounts later this year.
> 
> Kim



Hmmm, I wonder who she is??

It would be nice if they announced discounts for those dates.


----------



## Justin Jett

safetymom said:


> Hmmm, I wonder who she is??
> 
> It would be nice if they announced discounts for those dates.



Never heard of her. She must be a new agent.


----------



## BriarRosie

MaryKatesMom said:


> I think I read that Universal isn't letting as many people into WWOHP as Disney let in the TSM event.
> 
> But maybe Kevin can clarify.



Well, I based my comment on the fact that it won't be Universal's first time having a private event there.  I don't really count the press event, but I know that LeakyCon (a "DIS-a-Palooza" type event for Harry Potter fans) in July will have a private party in WWoHP, and I'm sure they are going to have as many if not more people that were at the Toy Story event.

I don't know for sure what the capacity issues are for the parties, but I know that there will a lot of people going to LeakyCon.


----------



## stitchlover

I put my deposit down on our package today.  I also had some agent named Kathy.  LOL!  

We are really looking forward to surprising our daughter with this trip.  I can't wait for her birthday to come around.  I need to figure out some cool packaging for the gift.  Anyone have any suggestions?  Her birthday is actually in October so we will just be giving her something wrapped up to open.  

I am hoping Disney will release discounts for that time period.


----------



## safetymom

Thank you.


----------



## cv workout

stitchlover said:


> We are really looking forward to surprising our daughter with this trip.  I can't wait for her birthday to come around.  I need to figure out some cool packaging for the gift.  Anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE/
> Give her a stuffed owl with a Hogwarts acceptance letter in its talons!


----------



## amoggio816

At the Wb shop they have "acceptance" letters on sale 20% off. The 5x7 is $20 and the 8x10 i believe is 24 or 27. They are incredibly cute and customizable.


----------



## Iceman13

We have made our DU reservations for this weekend. Our 10 year old daughter just read through all 7 Harry Potter books recently, and was thrilled to hear that we were going to try to attend this event. For the past few weeks she has been planning exactly what she wants to do when she gets to the WWHP. She has plans for what she wants to see, what she wants for souvenirs, and everything else down to how much butter beer she wants to drink. It has been neat just listening to her make plans. It has made my DW and I even more excited about this trip than we already were.


----------



## stitchlover

amoggio816 said:


> At the Wb shop they have "acceptance" letters on sale 20% off. The 5x7 is $20 and the 8x10 i believe is 24 or 27. They are incredibly cute and customizable.



Thanks so much for the information. This is exactly the type thing we were hoping to find. Will definitely order one if we are able to get into the party.


----------



## DebbieT11

Hooray!!!  OK, DU agents.... we currently have coveted Ft Wilderness ressies for that time period - can we transfer them??  Without having to cancel and rebook???  I'm thrilled, we've not been to WWOHP yet, and it was on TheBigGuy's list of stuff he wanted to do - we've had such a great time at previous DIS gatherings - this one will be SOOOOOO over the top.  Thanks, genius and the "man behind the man"....


----------



## jodi90

DebbieT11 said:


> Hooray!!!  OK, DU agents.... we currently have coveted Ft Wilderness ressies for that time period - can we transfer them??  Without having to cancel and rebook???  I'm thrilled, we've not been to WWOHP yet, and it was on TheBigGuy's list of stuff he wanted to do - we've had such a great time at previous DIS gatherings - this one will be SOOOOOO over the top.  Thanks, genius and the "man behind the man"....



I was able to transfer my reservation from WDTC to Dreams Unlimited.  I can't remember exactly how I got the process started.  I belive I found a link on the Dreams website.

Good Luck....hopefully I'll see you at the WWOHP party   I'm so excited and the waiting is going to be difficult.


----------



## Iggipolka

SQUEEE!! Just put a deposit down through DU for the December event, staying at the Portofino! I'm so excited! I'm going to be traveling solo, no spouse or child and arriving a couple days early to explore Universal as I've never been there.
Can't wait to meet everyone!


----------



## Pinkdiamond816

Any idea when this may open up to general public? I already have a DVC stay booked that weekend so no option of going to Dreams Unlimited.


----------



## JenniBugInPink

Pinkdiamond816 said:


> Any idea when this may open up to general public? I already have a DVC stay booked that weekend so no option of going to Dreams Unlimited.


Us too. It's going to be our longest stay ever at WDW, and we've been saving points up and borrowing just to do it. 10 days! It will be major icing on our cake if we get to do the Dis event, too! I'm really, really, REALLY hoping we'll get in...

PS - love your screen name!


----------



## MaryKatesMom

JenniBugInPink said:


> Us too. It's going to be our longest stay ever at WDW, and we've been saving points up and borrowing just to do it. 10 days! It will be major icing on our cake if we get to do the Dis event, too! I'm really, really, REALLY hoping we'll get in...
> 
> PS - love your screen name!



I feel your pain.  I have three cruises and trip in August with DU but for December I am using all my Starwoods points and staying at the Dolphin with my sister and her family.

Even thought about switching and paying for a weekend but that makes no sense.


----------



## NitroStitch

A lot of us are in the same boat - we've got our DVC reservation for a long trip, and we even priced switching part of the trip but it doesn't make sense financially and wasn't quite the trip we planned.    Hopefully all of us in that situation will be lucky enough to get in and enjoy Harry's world too!  (oh please, oh please)


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Making our DU ressies and wondering if FD might be offered during this time?  It's been awhile since I planned at WDW trip, but I think I remember FD in December.

I can't wait for the meet!


----------



## rlduvall

Just got my DVC reservation for 5 nights in December. Here's to hoping we all get in.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Woot...made our DU ressies for the meet!  I'm taking dh and my two eldest kids (HUGE Potter fans).  Can't wait to see WDW, it's been too long!


----------



## bigmoonmullen

Made our reservations yesterday...


----------



## chirurgeon

bigmoonmullen said:


> Made our reservations yesterday...



I'm glad you will be there.  I will be great to see you and Louise again.  Where are you staying?

Kim


----------



## BriarRosie

bigmoonmullen said:


> Made our reservations yesterday...





chirurgeon said:


> I'm glad you will be there.  I will be great to see you and Louise again.  Where are you staying?
> 
> Kim



We're getting the band back together...


----------



## bigmoonmullen

chirurgeon said:


> I'm glad you will be there.  I will be great to see you and Louise again.  Where are you staying?
> 
> Kim



Hi Kim,

It's sort of a quick in & out trip for us.  We will be there in October for 9 days so I figured that the budget said hummm 5 days.

Will be staying using DVC points at AKL on December 6th & 7th... probably arriving late in the day on the 6th.   Then we will be staying for 3 nights (8th through 10th) at Pop Century... Have not been there since the year it opened... DVC BC, BW, WL & BLT were already gone for that time frame.  I guess I waited too long be make the decision to attend.

Where are you staying?

We hope to get a Candlelight Processional Package for one of the nights and go to Osborne one night.  

Looking forward to seeing you,

Mark


----------



## bigmoonmullen

BriarRosie said:


> We're getting the band back together...


----------



## DISNEYaddict4evr

So if and when it does become available to the public how and where will it be announced and how does one go about signing up?

My mom and I will already be staying at the RPH that night and thought it would be great if we could attend. We are huge HP Nuts and I have been lurking on the DIS the last 2 years now, so it would be fun for both of us


----------



## Halloweenqueen

I'm crossing my fingers that there will be some info in this week's podcast.


----------



## bkoehl

Halloweenqueen said:


> I'm crossing my fingers that there will be some info in this week's podcast.



Me too!!!!!!!


----------



## MaryKatesMom

The tickets will be a Christmas gift to my Sister and her family.

They just lost their 4 yr old Newfoundland unexpectly over the weekend and everyone is devastated.  She just laid down and died.  No warning.  The three kids are a mess.


----------



## mnra

bigmoonmullen said:


> Hi Kim,
> 
> It's sort of a quick in & out trip for us.  We will be there in October for 9 days so I figured that the budget said hummm 5 days.
> 
> Will be staying using DVC points at AKL on December 6th & 7th... probably arriving late in the day on the 6th.   Then we will be staying for 3 nights (8th through 10th) at Pop Century... Have not been there since the year it opened... DVC BC, BW, WL & BLT were already gone for that time frame.  I guess I waited too long be make the decision to attend.
> 
> Where are you staying?
> 
> We hope to get a Candlelight Processional Package for one of the nights and go to Osborne one night.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you,
> 
> Mark




Hi guys see you going to be down in dec like us.  Maybe we can catch up for a drink or dinner.  We will be their Dec dec 8 thru the 11. 

mark and sue


----------



## bigmoonmullen

mnra said:


> Hi guys see you going to be down in dec like us.  Maybe we can catch up for a drink or dinner.  We will be their Dec dec 8 thru the 11.
> 
> mark and sue



Hi there Mark & Sue,

Sounds like a plan

I will PM you... The 8th & 9th are open for us.

Mark


----------



## mnra

bigmoonmullen said:


> Hi there Mark & Sue,
> 
> Sounds like a plan
> 
> I will PM you... The 8th & 9th are open for us.
> 
> Mark



Great look forward to it.  We are staying at the boadwalk so not sure if we are going to be allowed to go to the harry potter thing or not.  

mark and sue


----------



## mommyceratops

We are working on our Disney December and thinking about going or trying to make it work. Any plans or meets going on other than this or is it to early?


----------



## NancyIL

mommyceratops said:


> We are working on our Disney December and thinking about going or trying to make it work. Any plans or meets going on other than this or is it to early?



The folks at *All Ears.net* will be celebrating their 15th anniversary the same weekend: https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=103004286440011



> April 20, 2011 Update
> 
> Our park day schedule will be (keeping in mind that all times/locations subject to change pending finalizing details with Disney):
> 
> -- December 8 Magic Kingdom Day (Thursday) Afternoon Event -- Magic Kingdom area
> 
> -- December 9 Hollywood Studios Day (Friday) Early Morning and Evening Events
> 
> -- December 10 Animal Kingdom Day (Saturday) Afternoon Event -- Animal Kingdom Lodge
> 
> -- December 11 Epcot Day (Sunday) (still tweaking times!) and Evening Events
> 
> NOTE: All events have capacity limits and will require a ticket for entry. Some events will require a nominal fee ($5/ticket); other special ticketed events will require a higher fee. Stay tuned to AllEars.Net, the AllEars® newsletter, Twitter (@AllEarsNet) account and Facebook page (http://facebook.com/allearsnet) for announcements as we finalize details with Disney.
> 
> We look forward to seeing you at Walt Disney World as we conclude AllEars.Net's yearlong 15th Anniversary celebration!


----------



## OKW Lover

mommyceratops said:


> We are working on our Disney December and thinking about going or trying to make it work. Any plans or meets going on other than this or is it to early?



We haven't heard of any plans yet, but I'm thinking that there ought to be a DATW on the Friday night.


----------



## chirurgeon

OKW Lover said:


> We haven't heard of any plans yet, but I'm thinking that there ought to be a DATW on the Friday night.



I like the way you think, Jeff.

Kim


----------



## RaySharpton

This sounds great.   I would really like to do this.


----------



## NancyIL

RaySharpton said:


> This sounds great.   I would really like to do this.



Hi, Ray!  I saw your posts on the All Ears Facebook page, and I hope to see you in December!


----------



## RaySharpton

NancyIL said:


> Hi, Ray!  I saw your posts on the All Ears Facebook page, and I hope to see you in December!


 
Hi, Nancy.   I will definitely see you at the AllEars meets and the Reunion 2011 meets and at the DISApalooza 2011, too if they have one ticket left.

It has been so long that I have posted long enough to get to know anyone, that I don't know anyone here anymore.    It is nice that I know you.

See you in December, Nancy.

Ray


----------



## RaySharpton

TIGGERmetoo said:


> Two of the greatest qualities in life are:
> 1. Patience
> 2. Wisdom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how I feel waiting for the details for the December event!


 

I love that photo and saying.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

I know you are all anxiously awaiting the details on the sign-up process for our December Event.  We are working on some of the final tweaks to the process and will make that 'live' as soon as we are ready.

As we have said before Dreams Unlimited Travel clients that book a 3 consecutive night vacation with Dreams Unlimited Travel for that specific weekend will get first priority to sign-up for the event.  This means you will need to book a 3-night stay or more at a Universal Orlando or Walt Disney World owned and operated resort hotel through Dreams Unlimited Travel to get the priority invitation to the event.  All clients that meet this criteria will receive an email from their agents letting them know how to sign up for the event.  Once we are comfortable that all clients are signed up we will open the sign-up process to everyone else.

Dreams Unlimited Travel has also secured some great reduced rate/group space pricing rooms at the three Universal Resort Hotels for the weekend of the event.  Again, if you book through Dreams Unlimited Travel at any of these hotels for that weekend you will get the priority invitation to the event.  You do not have to be booked under this reduced rate to get the priority invitation, just be a client through Dreams Unlimited Travel for that weekend.

If you are already a Dreams Unlimited Travel client booked for that weekend and you want to take advantage of these great rates simply email your agent and they will walk you through the process.  Here are the rates we have secured:

Royal Pacific - $169/night
Hard Rock - $179/night
Portofino Bay - $189/night

All rates are subject to 12.5% tax.  All rooms sleep 4.  If more than 2 adults per room there is an additional charge of $25 per adult per night (plus tax).

The booking engine for these great rates is located here - http://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/dap-2011.cfm - space is limited so I suggest acting fast if you want to take advantage of these rates.

Pricing DOES NOT include these park admission.  Theme park tickets can be purchased seperately.  This pricing also does not include admission to the event, that will be explained in the sign-up process for the event.  These reservations are eligible for all perks associated with being a Universal Orlando Hotel hotel guest including use of transportation and front-of-the-line-access in the parks.  Please note that the Wizarding World of Harry Potter attraction does not currently participate in front-of-the-line access.

I will be updating the first post on this thread with this information.

As a soon as I have more information about the event and the sign-up process I will post here as well.


----------



## RaySharpton

Minnie Lor said:


> Me too! I turn 50 that month and i plan on partying like there's no tomorrow....oh wait! If you follow the Aztec calendar there won't be.


 
I can't believe that I just so Lorie's post here on page four while I was looking to see if I recognized anyones names. It is just devastating about the tornados' and Lorie and Glenn's death' and then reading this post today less than three months before she was killed in the storm.


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

Thanks for the update John.


----------



## RaySharpton

WebmasterJohn said:


> I know you are all anxiously awaiting the details on the sign-up process for our December Event. We are working on some of the final tweaks to the process and will make that 'live' as soon as we are ready.
> 
> As we have said before Dreams Unlimited Travel clients that book a 3 consecutive night vacation with Dreams Unlimited Travel for that specific weekend will get first priority to sign-up for the event. This means you will need to book a 3-night stay or more at a Universal Orlando or Walt Disney World owned and operated resort hotel through Dreams Unlimited Travel to get the priority invitation to the event. All clients that meet this criteria will receive an email from their agents letting them know how to sign up for the event. Once we are comfortable that all clients are signed up we will open the sign-up process to everyone else.
> 
> Dreams Unlimited Travel has also secured some great reduced rate/group space pricing rooms at the three Universal Resort Hotels for the weekend of the event. Again, if you book through Dreams Unlimited Travel at any of these hotels for that weekend you will get the priority invitation to the event. You do not have to be booked under this reduced rate to get the priority invitation, just be a client through Dreams Unlimited Travel for that weekend.
> 
> If you are already a Dreams Unlimited Travel client booked for that weekend and you want to take advantage of these great rates simply email your agent and they will walk you through the process. Here are the rates we have secured:
> 
> Royal Pacific - $169/night
> Hard Rock - $179/night
> Portofino Bay - $189/night
> 
> All rates are subject to 12.5% tax. All rooms sleep 4. If more than 2 adults per room there is an additional charge of $25 per adult per night (plus tax).
> 
> The booking engine for these great rates is located here - http://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/dap-2011.cfm - space is limited so I suggest acting fast if you want to take advantage of these rates.
> 
> Pricing DOES NOT include these park admission. Theme park tickets can be purchased seperately. This pricing also does not include admission to the event, that will be explained in the sign-up process for the event. These reservations are eligible for all perks associated with being a Universal Orlando Hotel hotel guest including use of transportation and front-of-the-line-access in the parks. Please note that the Wizarding World of Harry Potter attraction does not currently participate in front-of-the-line access.
> 
> I will be updating the first post on this thread with this information.
> 
> As a soon as I have more information about the event and the sign-up process I will post here as well.


 

Hi, WebmasterJohn. I wasn't anxious or complaining, I had just found this thread and I was looking back over all of the post to see if I recognized anyones names.

The Universal resort prices look great.

I had already made my BWV studio reservations last January though.

Thank you and I hope there might be an extra ticket left over.

Ray


----------



## RaySharpton

DisneyKevin said:


> I'm going to use this post as my example, but this is for everyone concerned about this event.
> 
> I would hope at this point that you have all come to realize that our goal is to include as many people as possible in our events and to disappoint as few people as possible.
> 
> As has been stated on the podcast and in this thread......we dont even know how many guests we will be able to include yet. We will not know for a while.
> Please dont assume that you will be excluded. That is the very last thing any of us want.
> 
> We understand that there are Disers who live locally and dont need a hotel, that some guests will be staying in DVC resorts that Dreams Unlimited Travel can not book...well you get the idea. This has been taken into account when planning this event.
> 
> Please know that we (ok...John) will do everything in his power to include as many people as possible that want to attend this event. That's his very nature.
> 
> Releasing information about our events is a double edged sword.
> 
> Everyone wants to know when, how, where, how much, how many and they want this information as soon as possible and we *LOVE* that excitement.
> 
> The other side of that is that we have people who worry that they will be excluded.
> 
> Again....we dont want you to worry.
> 
> Just be patient with us while we get the rest of the details worked out and we let John work his *MAGI*c.


 

Hello, DisneyKevin.   I'm not that concerned either, but thank you for the example.

Two years ago, I was lucky enough to get a ticket to the DIS meet that you had at DHS.   It was great.

I hope no one feels left out either.

I got lucky two years ago.

Anyone can have a chance when the tickets come out.

Back then, too, a lot of people were worried, but the DIS tried to include as many people as possible.

It was a great crowd two years ago.

I really enjoyed myself.

I just saw this post looking at all of the previous posts.

Thanks again.


----------



## RaySharpton

Mary Jo said:


> Woot! Planning on going!


 

Hi, Mary Jo!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Hey Ray - I wasn't singling you out, I promise 

I know everyone is waiting on updates about the event.

Without rehashing the details, it's been a rough beginning to the year and some stuff just got placed on the back burner - the December Event was one of them.  The good news is we had all the contracts signed and everything for the event worked out a while ago so that wasn't the issue - it was finding the time to work on our internal processes for getting folks signed up, etc.

Hopefully it will be full steam ahead from this point forward <knock wood>.

I do appreciate eveyone's patience as we get the details together for the event.  I am really excited about it and I am so looking forward to seeing 700 of my closest friends in December 

John


----------



## RaySharpton

WebmasterJohn said:


> Hey Ray - I wasn't singling you out, I promise
> 
> I know everyone is waiting on updates about the event.
> 
> Without rehashing the details, it's been a rough beginning to the year and some stuff just got placed on the back burner - the December Event was one of them. The good news is we had all the contracts signed and everything for the event worked out a while ago so that wasn't the issue - it was finding the time to work on our internal processes for getting folks signed up, etc.
> 
> Hopefully it will be full steam ahead from this point forward <knock wood>.
> 
> I do appreciate eveyone's patience as we get the details together for the event. I am really excited about it and I am so looking forward to seeing 700 of my closest friends in December
> 
> John


 
Thanks, John.   From my past experiences, you guys always give 100% planning and working out all of the kinks to make an incredible experience for all attendees.

I think that it is just an outstanding project that you guys have taking on and planning.   

I can't even imagine how much time and effort and planning that it takes.

But I appreciate it.

And I just loved that little dog and skunk picture saying patience and wisdom.    It made me think of work last night.


----------



## NancyIL

WebmasterJohn said:


> I do appreciate eveyone's patience as we get the details together for the event.  I am really excited about it and I am so looking forward to seeing 700 of my closest friends in December
> 
> John



Thank you, John!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

So very excited about this event. I am looking forward to taking loads of pics for my classroom. Thanks John for all you are doing to organize this event.


----------



## mikelan6

Thanks for the info.  I'm looking forward to this event.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Good news!  I'm holding off buying my flights until more information comes out.  I would LOVE to watch a live podcast!


----------



## ninecrayons

Waiting excitedly for the news!

I wish I could do the whole staying on property thing, but it would just involve too much time off work.  Boo.


----------



## HollyMac71

So excited for this event.  Hopefully we will be able to swing a long weekend.  We're going to hold off the annual Vegas trip till January.  Always love Disney around the holidays.

I better put in for a quote!


----------



## JenniBugInPink

Thanks so much for the update! We (the folks with DVC res's and other prior arrangements, etc.) will be waiting patiently over here until it's our turn. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## HollyMac71

OK I have a DreamRes working on a quote for me for Disney - I would rather drive to Universal than stay at Universal.  There is more to do at a Disney resort.  Plus the fact that I have had to cancel a seminar for this summer this has freed up some $$$.  

PLUS might make some other people happy.


----------



## jcb

HollyMac71 said:


> OK I have a DreamRes working on a quote for me for Disney - I would rather drive to Universal than stay at Universal.  There is more to do at a Disney resort.  Plus the fact that I have had to cancel a seminar for this summer this has freed up some $$$.
> 
> PLUS might make some other people happy.



Holly, just a bit of clarification to avoid confusion.  Booking through DreamsRes won't get you priority into the event.  

From John's first post:


> DreamsRES hotel bookings (i.e. Swan/Dolphin, Buena Vista Suites, etc) and bookings at third party hotels are not eligible.



Since you say you are asking for "a quote" (and DreamsRes doesn't really give "quotes") I think you mean you are asking for a quote in a Disney owned resort.  If so, you should be fine.

So, John will get you to the party . . . but Teresa (who handles DreamsRes bookings) won't.


----------



## bkoehl

"Universal Orlando or WDW owned and operated resort"

Does that mean Swan/Dolphin are out?  I booked 3 nights there already thru Dreams in anticipation and want to make sure don't have to change...


----------



## NancyIL

bkoehl said:


> "Universal Orlando or WDW owned and operated resort"
> 
> Does that mean Swan/Dolphin are out?  I booked 3 nights there already thru Dreams in anticipation and want to make sure don't have to change...



Correct - a  (non-Disney owned) Swan/Dolphin  reservation won't give you priority booking for the DIS party.

I'll be staying at the Swan because that's where I prefer to stay. I'll take my chances on getting into the WWoHP party, along with all the other non-Disney resort guests and those staying at DVC resorts.


----------



## HollyMac71

jcb said:


> Holly, just a bit of clarification to avoid confusion.  Booking through DreamsRes won't get you priority into the event.
> 
> From John's first post:
> 
> 
> Since you say you are asking for "a quote" (and DreamsRes doesn't really give "quotes") I think you mean you are asking for a quote in a Disney owned resort.  If so, you should be fine.
> 
> So, John will get you to the party . . . but Teresa (who handles DreamsRes bookings) won't.



To Clarify - I am working with a Dreams Unlimited Travel Agent to get a 3-day stay booked at a Disney Resort for that weekend.  

SORRY FOR THE CONFUSION - 
HOLLY


----------



## Iggipolka

I'm now so confused as to what to do. I have a 3 day package with hotel and tickets booked through Dreams for December 8-12 at a little over $1000. 

If I keep that reservation, do I still get priority opportunity to sign up for the December Event?

Would it be less expensive to do the discounted room rate and get tickets separately? I feel like Dreams already got me an awesome deal!

Thanks!


----------



## sayhello

Iggipolka said:


> I'm now so confused as to what to do. I have a 3 day package with hotel and tickets booked through Dreams for December 8-12 at a little over $1000.
> 
> If I keep that reservation, do I still get priority opportunity to sign up for the December Event?
> 
> Would it be less expensive to do the discounted room rate and get tickets separately? I feel like Dreams already got me an awesome deal!
> 
> Thanks!


Is your 3-day package through DU for a "Disney owned and Operated hotel or a Lowes/Universal Hotel"?  (Although Dec 8-12 is 4 nights...)   If so, you should be good to go, because that covers the weekend of the DISapalooza event.  The requirement is for you to have booked with DU for a "Disney owned and Operated hotel or a Lowes/Universal Hotel" for at least 3 consecutive nights, for the weekend of the event.  Sounds like if that's what you have booked, you should be covered.  Couldn't hurt to check with your DU travel agent...

Sayhello


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

Patrick and I are now an official maybe.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Iggipolka said:


> I'm now so confused as to what to do. I have a 3 day package with hotel and tickets booked through Dreams for December 8-12 at a little over $1000.
> 
> If I keep that reservation, do I still get priority opportunity to sign up for the December Event?
> 
> Would it be less expensive to do the discounted room rate and get tickets separately? I feel like Dreams already got me an awesome deal!
> 
> Thanks!



Contact your Dreams Unlimited Travel agent and ask for advice.


----------



## OKW Lover

We haven't made up our minds yet.  Right now we are leaning towards booking a DVC room for our trip, except for the night of the party.  We'll book something at Universal through DU for that one night, even though that won't give us any edge on getting into the event.  

We just thought that we wanted to be convenient to the event - and more importantly - getting back to the room afterwards.


----------



## nmoore14

Just requested a quote!!  Looking forward to seeing everyone for this event!  I can't wait to enjoy WWOHP again!!


----------



## HollyMac71

Just placed my deposit for 3-night stay at POR with Dreams Unlimited!!!


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Just a fyi to all...remember that the event happens on the last day of Pop Warner.  Many cheerleaders/football players will be at All Stars and POR/FQ through the weekend.  

I'm adjusting my reservation accordingly and coming in on that Friday and staying later in the week.  We are staying at CBR, pirate rooms.  

It would be neat to have a list of people/hotels after sign-up!


----------



## MyMuse

Halloweenqueen said:


> Just a fyi to all...remember that the event happens on the last day of Pop Warner.  Many cheerleaders/football players will be at All Stars and POR/FQ through the weekend.
> 
> I'm adjusting my reservation accordingly and coming in on that Friday and staying later in the week.  We are staying at CBR, pirate rooms.
> 
> It would be neat to have a list of people/hotels after sign-up!



I stayed in a pirate room at CBR for Scavenger Hunt/Destinaiton D! It was wonderfully amazingly themed. 

However, I had a car with me and sooooo appreciated it at CBR! You can get lost there. We did going from our room to the foodcourt and back.


----------



## sayhello

Halloweenqueen said:


> Just a fyi to all...remember that the event happens on the last day of Pop Warner.  Many cheerleaders/football players will be at All Stars and POR/FQ through the weekend.
> 
> I'm adjusting my reservation accordingly and coming in on that Friday and staying later in the week.  We are staying at CBR, pirate rooms.
> 
> It would be neat to have a list of people/hotels after sign-up!


Doesn't Pop Warner mostly affect the Resorts, and not the Parks?  I thought I read that...

Sayhello


----------



## roomthreeseventeen

sayhello said:


> Doesn't Pop Warner mostly affect the Resorts, and not the Parks?  I thought I read that...
> 
> Sayhello



Yes, which is why I think the warning was for if you wanted to switch resorts.


----------



## sayhello

roomthreeseventeen said:


> Yes, which is why I think the warning was for if you wanted to switch resorts.


Cool.  Thanks.    Just wanted to be sure that I didn't need to switch my dates...

Sayhello


----------



## Halloweenqueen

I've done some research on the boards and the parks see little effect from Pop Warner.  I gather that the parks do see increased traffic as teams are eliminated.  The "Super Bowl" game is on the 10th.  I bet most teams will leave after this, or stay through the weekend.

I just wanted to give a heads-up to anyone planning to stay at the Pop Warner reserved resorts.  Some folks have complained in the past about the crowds and noise level.


----------



## HoopyMan

Put down my deposit for a 3 night stay at Pop Century. Yahoo!


----------



## DISNEYaddict4evr

I was in WDW in 2008 during POP warner and on a few days we felt it was crazy busy for so early in the month (it was towards the end of Pop Warner that I noticed the increase), so I do not agree with everyone analysis. Which is why I choose not to go during that week this year.


----------



## chirurgeon

I have never seen a major effect on the parks from Pop Warner.  OK that's a lie, the one effect I saw was a bunch of cheerleaders in the line for POTC.  They were doing cheers in the line.  It was a bit annoying, but as far as effecting the number of people in the parks, not really. I have found the effect to be on the previously stated resorts.  I will still stay at POFQ.  It is my favorite moderate.  The boat to DTD is a major draw for me.  And I love the size of the resort.  I might go for the upgrade to a king room.  I love the corner rooms.

Kim


----------



## MaryKatesMom

chirurgeon said:


> I have never seen a major effect on the parks from Pop Warner.  OK that's a lie, the one effect I saw was a bunch of cheerleaders in the line for POTC.  They were doing cheers in the line.  It was a bit annoying, but as far as effecting the number of people in the parks, not really. I have found the effect to be on the previously stated resorts.



We go every year (except 2006 and 2008 we took a cruise instead) during this week and only one year did we notice anything in the park. It was similiar to Kim's experience but but on Maelstorm.  At the time Will Farrel was doing a skit on SNL about cheerleaders and that is exactly what it sounded like to us.  They only talked in a cheer.

However, over on the resort board there is definately some chatter on how it affects the resorts.

This is one of the slowest weeks of the year so to us, the ability to walk on just about anything is priceless.  However as the girls get older missing school is becoming an issue.


----------



## chirurgeon

Am I the first one to do the official sign up?  Just got an email from Kathy.  Paid for the party.  I'm in.  

Kim


----------



## jcb

Same here.  Cool that part of the registration fee is going to GKTW.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Sorry Kim you were not the first  - but one of the first 

Just an FYI - agents are going to be contacting their clients this week to sign-up for the event.  Once we are comfortable that all clients are signed up we will open up whatever space we have left for everyone else.

Will try to keep you informed of our progress.


----------



## goofy4tink

Yay!!! Done.


----------



## NancyIL

I am not seeing any new info about the party, including the price. Is that going out only to DU clients now?


----------



## jcb

NancyIL said:


> I am not seeing any new info about the party, including the price. Is that going out only to DU clients now?



Yes, for DU clients the fee is $50.00.  There was no indication about the price for Swan/Dolphin lovers.


----------



## LoriR

Can't wait!!


----------



## NancyIL

jcb said:


> Yes, for DU clients the fee is $50.00.  There was no indication about the price for Swan/Dolphin lovers.



Thanks! Is that party only - no transportation?


----------



## bigmoonmullen

Registration completed here too.


----------



## jcb

NancyIL said:


> Thanks! Is that party only - no transportation?



Good question. One of the drop down items asked if we needed transportation (we will) but it didn't change the price.


----------



## DisneyFanInPA

We booked through DU and should qualify, but didn't get an e-mail to sign up.  I hope we don't get left out!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Once we find out how many people need/want transportation that process will occur seperately and will be a seperate price.

If you have not heard from your DU agent yet don't panic - not all of them are working today.  You may not hear from them until later this week.


----------



## DisneyFanInPA

WebmasterJohn said:


> If you have not heard from your DU agent yet don't panic - not all of them are working today.  You may not hear from them until later this week.



Thanks John!  I won't panic yet.  Just really excited to get signed up and get a chance to meet all of you!


----------



## msjuyamc

I just signed up for event. This will be my first DIS event and I'm really excited.  

Can't wait to meet everyone


----------



## DebbieT11

Whoo hoooo! Got signed up for our third disapalooza event.  This sounds like SUCH Fun!!  We got all the HP movies to prep for it....lol.


----------



## jodi90

I'm trying to sign-up but I keep getting an error message.  Not sure what I'm doing wrong?  Anybody else having this problem?  I can get logged in but I can't get past the page with the transportation information question at the bottom.


----------



## HollyMac71

Boing Boing Boing -Soooo excited just registered and paid!!!!!!!  

Now all I have to do is close my eyes, click my heels together, and wait till December!


----------



## mytripsandraces

I'm in!  Can't wait!!


----------



## Justin Jett

My parents and I are signed up!


----------



## sayhello

I'm signed up!  This sounds like it's going to be FUN!

Sayhello


----------



## jodi90

jodi90 said:


> I'm trying to sign-up but I keep getting an error message.  Not sure what I'm doing wrong?  Anybody else having this problem?  I can get logged in but I can't get past the page with the transportation information question at the bottom.



The problem causing the error message has been fixed and I'm all registered.


----------



## JenniBugInPink

Justin Jett said:


> My parents and I are signed up!


*Hey Skip* - now I have another reason to really want to get in for this! I could meet you in person! We could have a little "Fans of Leo" support group meeting..."Hi, I'm Jenni and I'm a fan of Leo's...". 

I'm in the group that have reservations already (through DVC - we own a microscopic corner somewhere!) and have to keep my fingers crossed that we get in once they open the event up to the 'rest of us'.  *Think good thoughts. *

We'll be at AKL (Kidani) from 12/4 - 12/14, so we WILL have to get together. *I've noticed that there are several podcast type events during that time. I wonder if folks from here are going to those too?* I've never met anyone in person, so I'd like to meet EVERYONE, podcasters and fans alike. Husband is always mortified by the fact that I will (and do) talk to everyone - I have never met a stranger. I'm Southern, it's what I do.


----------



## Sugardimples

We're in! Can't wait!


----------



## RaySharpton

Congratulations for signing up everyone.    I feel your excitement.

At work last night, I told one of my only Disney friends that likes Disney about this super event.  And she is planning on making reservations with DU for her family, too.

I can't wait for the rest of the tickets become available for those not able to sign up for DU, so that I can try to sign up, too.

Ray


----------



## NancyIL

JenniBugInPink said:


> We'll be at AKL (Kidani) from 12/4 - 12/14, so we WILL have to get together. *I've noticed that there are several podcast type events during that time. I wonder if folks from here are going to those too?* I've never met anyone in person, so I'd like to meet EVERYONE, podcasters and fans alike. Husband is always mortified by the fact that I will (and do) talk to everyone - I have never met a stranger. I'm Southern, it's what I do.



I plan to go  to most of the All Ears weekend events, in addition to WWoHP (I hope!).


----------



## bkoehl

We're in!!!!  

So excited, haven't told the kids yet - surprise!!!


----------



## MyMuse

Oooohhh! 

I hope there are some tickets left over for the non-DU peeps.


----------



## BeamsofLight

Just signed my friend and I up.  So excited!


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Signed up! 

I wonder what day the live Podcast will be?  My ADR window is in a few days.  I don't want to schedule anything that might interfer.

I'm SO excited about my trip!  This will be the first time I'm at WDW without my kids!  My Mom and sisters will be joining me!  Can't wait!


----------



## Justin Jett

JenniBugInPink said:


> *Hey Skip* - now I have another reason to really want to get in for this! I could meet you in person! We could have a little "Fans of Leo" support group meeting..."Hi, I'm Jenni and I'm a fan of Leo's...".



Awesome! We are staying at Port Orleans French Quarter.  Cant wait to meet you and talk TWiT.

I am totally clueless when it comes to Harry Potter, but I love DIS parties!!!!


----------



## Justin Jett

Halloweenqueen said:


> Signed up!
> 
> I wonder what day the live Podcast will be?



With everything that is happening on Saturday, the team will be busy. Wedding and party.

My guess is the podcast will be Sunday. That is just a guess.


----------



## NancyIL

Justin Jett said:


> With everything that is happening on Saturday, the team will be busy. *Wedding* and party.
> 
> My guess is the podcast will be Sunday. That is just a guess.



Wedding?


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Pete and Walter, I think!

I think it would be a great idea if someone created a Power of Ten, Give Kids the World donation site,  in honor of Pete and Walter's wedding.


----------



## DisMullins

I just registered and paid too!!  I will finally be a part of all the fun I'm always hearing on the podcast!!  I'm beyond stoked!


----------



## NancyIL

Justin Jett said:


> I am totally clueless when it comes to Harry Potter, but I love DIS parties!!!!


You have just over 6 months to read  a *Harry Potter* book or two (or seven!) - or watch the DVDs! It has been years since I read the first few books, and I really ought to start over.


----------



## Justin Jett

NancyIL said:


> Wedding?



Pete and Walter are getting married on Saturday morning. It will be a private ceremony.


----------



## NancyIL

Justin Jett said:


> Pete and Walter are getting married on Saturday morning. It will be a private ceremony.



Thank you, Skip.


----------



## kswm30b

All signed up & confirmed!! 

BTW, to those who haven't read/seen HP yet, you have plenty of time! I didn't get into HP until early November, and by mid December I had seen every movie & read every book. It's addicting! 



MyMuse said:


> Oooohhh!
> 
> I hope there are some tickets left over for the non-DU peeps.



I hope you get to go Michele!!


----------



## MyMuse

kswm30b said:


> All signed up & confirmed!!
> 
> BTW, to those who haven't read/seen HP yet, you have plenty of time! I didn't get into HP until early November, and by mid December I had seen every movie & read every book. It's addicting!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you get to go Michele!!




Woot! Yay! good for you Heather! You have a trip thru DU? 

Sometimes having a timeshare in FL sucks.  

I can only hope there's enought o go around.


----------



## Emiel

Halloweenqueen said:


> I think it would be a great idea if someone created a Power of Ten, Give Kids the World donation site,  in honor of Pete and Walter's wedding.



That's taken care of! Stay tuned.


----------



## DisneyFanInPA

MyMuse said:


> Sometimes having a timeshare in FL sucks.
> 
> I can only hope there's enought o go around.



We got our email and are signing up tonight.  Michele, I hope you get to go!  You'll be one of the few we've met beforehand!

Jayme


----------



## *NikkiBell*

I think it's great how excited everyone is!! Bring on the butterbeer!!


----------



## Justin Jett

Emiel said:


> That's taken care of! Stay tuned.



Uh oh.....the Nether People have somethin' cookin'.


----------



## Justin Jett

*NikkiBell* said:


> I think it's great how excited everyone is!! Bring on the butterbeer!!



Nobody told me Nikkibell was coming.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Justin Jett said:


> Nobody told me Nikkibell was coming.


----------



## Justin Jett

*NikkiBell* said:


>



Too late to cancel????


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Why would you miss a chance to toast some butterbeer with me?


----------



## Justin Jett

*NikkiBell* said:


> Why would you miss a chance to toast some butterbeer with me?



New Game: Everytime Nikkibell says "I dont like........" take a drink.


----------



## ninecrayons

*NikkiBell* said:


> Why would you miss a chance to toast some butterbeer with me?



One should never miss an opportunity for Butterbeer, ever.


----------



## safetymom

I don't care for the regular Butterbeer.  I will have to try the frozen version.


----------



## NancyIL

I want to try the pumpkin juice.


----------



## jodi90

safetymom said:


> I don't care for the regular Butterbeer.  I will have to try the frozen version.



What does it taste like?  Really sweet?  I'm trying to convince my Mom that she needs to try it.


----------



## MyMuse

DisneyFanInPA said:


> We got our email and are signing up tonight.  Michele, I hope you get to go!  You'll be one of the few we've met beforehand!
> 
> Jayme



Hi Jayme! 

It'll be nice to see you again! I wan't able to make it back to Hersheypark for the Halloween or Christmas stuff. Too much stuff going on at the time. 





*NikkiBell* said:


> I think it's great how excited everyone is!! Bring on the butterbeer!!



YAY butterbeer! love it! (assuming, I can get a ticket lol) 



And unfortunatley,I got hit with jury duty in early December, so let's hope like heck 1) I can ge tout of it (unlikely for NJ) or 2) nothing maks it go longer.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Butterbeer and Disney gingerbread sounds yummy!  Sugar overload!


----------



## ninecrayons

safetymom said:


> I don't care for the regular Butterbeer.  I will have to try the frozen version.



Frozen butterbeer is amazing. Not only it is cooling on a hot day, I feel like you get more of the flavor that way. Also that vanillay topping they put on it? Delicious!


----------



## sayhello

ninecrayons said:


> Frozen butterbeer is amazing. Not only it is cooling on a hot day, I feel like you get more of the flavor that way. Also that vanillay topping they put on it? Delicious!


Am I going to go into a diabetic coma if I drink it?  Is there any chance they have Sugar Free versions of any of these?

Sayhello


----------



## NancyIL

ninecrayons said:


> Frozen butterbeer is amazing. Not only it is cooling on a hot day, I feel like you get more of the flavor that way. Also that vanillay topping they put on it? Delicious!



Since the party is at night in mid-December...Butterbeer may freeze on its own!


----------



## ninecrayons

sayhello said:


> Am I going to go into a diabetic coma if I drink it?  Is there any chance they have Sugar Free versions of any of these?
> 
> Sayhello



It shouldn't put you into a diabetic coma! I'm sugar sensitive myself and haven't had problems with it. 

JK Rowling actually requested that they not put a lot of sugar in the drink, so it has about as many calories and as much sugar as a Coke. There's a better article that explains it here.

I find that it's more or less like drinking a cream soda. Perhaps even slightly less sweet than that. 

If you're watching sugar watch out for the Pumpkin Juice. Holy moley is that sweet!


----------



## rtobe

Keeping my fingers crossed for room at the party for those of us with DVC plans.


----------



## sayhello

ninecrayons said:


> It shouldn't put you into a diabetic coma! I'm sugar sensitive myself and haven't had problems with it.
> 
> JK Rowling actually requested that they not put a lot of sugar in the drink, so it has about as many calories and as much sugar as a Coke. There's a better article that explains it here.
> 
> I find that it's more or less like drinking a cream soda. Perhaps even slightly less sweet than that.
> 
> If you're watching sugar watch out for the Pumpkin Juice. Holy moley is that sweet!


Hmmmm... I don't drink regular Coke because it's too sugary for me.  Sounds like I may have nothing to drink during the party!  

Thanks for the info.  (Oh, and your link doesn't work.)

Sayhello


----------



## ninecrayons

sayhello said:


> Hmmmm... I don't drink regular Coke because it's too sugary for me.  Sounds like I may have nothing to drink during the party!
> 
> Thanks for the info.  (Oh, and your link doesn't work.)
> 
> Sayhello



Sorry about the link not working. If you Google "Butterbeer calories" you can find the same info in the first two links.

Rereading the site it says that Butterbeer has 200 calories, 42 grams of carbs and 39 grams of sugar. That is 10 fewer grams than a Coke, so it should be less sweet than a Coke. 

Maybe you can ask to sample it if you explain about your concerns and then go from there? I also wonder if it would be possible for them to "cut" a glass of Butterbeer with seltzer or something to make it less sweet? My parents used to do that to soda when we were kids.

I do wonder why they haven't offered sugar free options though. I wonder if that idea is in the making?


----------



## sayhello

ninecrayons said:


> Sorry about the link not working. If you Google "Butterbeer calories" you can find the same info in the first two links.
> 
> Rereading the site it says that Butterbeer has 200 calories, 42 grams of carbs and 39 grams of sugar. That is 10 fewer grams than a Coke, so it should be less sweet than a Coke.
> 
> Maybe you can ask to sample it if you explain about your concerns and then go from there? I also wonder if it would be possible for them to "cut" a glass of Butterbeer with seltzer or something to make it less sweet? My parents used to do that to soda when we were kids.
> 
> I do wonder why they haven't offered sugar free options though. I wonder if that idea is in the making?


See, 42 grams of carbs is my entire dinner's worth of carbs (I'm a diabetic, and have to manage my carbs carefully.)  As much as I'd like to taste Butterbeer, I'm not giving up my entire dinners's carbs for it!!!   The good thing is, I think the Butterbeer is included with the event, so I guess I could get some & just taste it.  But that seems like a waste.  I'll have to see about the "cutting it".  That might work.  I'm surprised there's no Sugar Free option...

Thanks!
Sayhello

*ETA:*  Actually, I just went back & checked the first post, and there *are* all sorts of beverages being offered:



> Complimentary Beverages:
> Butterbeer (TM) - Served in a souvenir cup
> Soft Drinks
> Pumpkin Juice
> Lemonade
> Iced Tea
> Apple Cider
> Pear Cider
> Bottled Water


So I won't dehydrate.    It's just too bad I have to "miss" the Butterbeer experience.


----------



## myke84

Hello all  Tried the booking engine link for the universal hotels in the original post and got an error.  

Is there a corrected link somewhere ?  I slowly going thru the 15 pages of post in case it has been posted.

Thanks to all in advance !


----------



## WebmasterJohn

myke84 said:


> Hello all  Tried the booking engine link for the universal hotels in the original post and got an error.
> 
> Is there a corrected link somewhere ?  I slowly going thru the 15 pages of post in case it has been posted.
> 
> Thanks to all in advance !



I know those links are working - please forward me the error message your getting so I can look into it further - john@dreamsunlimitedtravel.com


----------



## MyMuse

WebmasterJohn said:


> I know those links are working - please forward me the error message your getting so I can look into it further - john@dreamsunlimitedtravel.com



I think the frontpage is shortening the link.

 I tried it too for the heck of it, and got an error. It cold be the best thing, since I don't know if I can completely commit to staying on site right now.


----------



## RaySharpton

I just tried the front page link as I was just curious of the resort prices and the link worked for me.

Here is a copy and paste of the link if it helps:

https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/dap-2011.cfm

I can't wait until the tickets open up. I only need one, but so do many others. 

Good luck to everyone when the tickets come out.

Ray


----------



## evildiva

Just paid my deposit for my hotel stay! Pop Century here I come again! Going solo so I am looking forward to meeting lots of people before and during the event!


----------



## sayhello

WebmasterJohn said:


> I know those links are working - please forward me the error message your getting so I can look into it further - john@dreamsunlimitedtravel.com


John, I think it must have been some sort of intermittent system issue, because I clicked the link back when myke84 posted, and got an error, also.  I just tried it again, and got to the DU site just fine.  (Unless you fixed something, of course!)

Sayhello


----------



## Iceman13

We signed up on Monday evening, and received our confirmation e-mail. We are all very excited as this will be our first Disapalooza event and our first opportunity to (hopefully) meet some of the podcast team.


----------



## nmoore14

I am so excited to meet everyone at this meet!  This time when I visit WWOHP, I won't have to buy as many items (well, maybe just a few).


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Iceman13 said:


> We signed up on Monday evening, and received our confirmation e-mail. We are all very excited as this will be our first Disapalooza event and our first opportunity to (hopefully) meet some of the podcast team.





nmoore14 said:


> I am so excited to meet everyone at this meet!  This time when I visit WWOHP, I won't have to buy as many items (well, maybe just a few).



I'm very excited to meet you both!


----------



## Iggipolka

Woohoo! I'm so excited for this! Thanks to my awesome Dreams Rep, I have my stay booked at PBH and have my ticket for the December event. Just for the heck of it, I checked flights to MCO and I had enough FF Miles to fly first class, round trip! Nice! I booked that today as well. 

Now I just have to wait until December to get here so I can meet everyone.


----------



## ninecrayons

I may be missing the obvious, but is there a place to sign up to be notified when tickets for offsite people are available?


----------



## NancyIL

ninecrayons said:


> I may be missing the obvious, but is there a place to sign up to be notified when tickets for offsite people are available?



Not that I've seen. Just keep watching here.


----------



## Justin Jett

nmoore14 said:


> I am so excited to meet everyone at this meet!  This time when I visit WWOHP, I won't have to buy as many items (well, maybe just a few).



Glad to hear that you are coming!


----------



## HollyMac71

I'm excited to be going to this.    I told my DH that we were going and he said "going where."  so I explained everything and he said "whatever" I figure he will be excited to meet a lot of new people and see WWHOP when it's less crowded.  
Plus he was jealous after he missed the star wars power of ten meet!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

ninecrayons said:


> I may be missing the obvious, but is there a place to sign up to be notified when tickets for offsite people are available?



I believe on this week's new show John said they'd announce it on the show. There will be a specific date and time given.


----------



## Iceman13

Iceman13 said:


> We signed up on Monday evening, and received our confirmation e-mail. We are all very excited as this will be our first Disapalooza event and our first opportunity to (hopefully) meet some of the podcast team.



.....and also meet some of my fellow DISboard members


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Iceman13 said:


> .....and also meet some of my fellow DISboard members




 I would love to meet for drinks or dinner, or even a Bawb dole whip toast!


----------



## hockeygoofy

I'm so excited. We booked Portifino Bay and reserved our spot for the party. Can't wait.


----------



## jcb

180 days


----------



## NancyIL

It's been a week-and-a-half since DU clients have been able to reserve the WWoHP party. Seems like registration ought to open for non-DU clients pretty soon...I hope!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Update on this weeks podcast in Housekeeping as well as in the first post.


----------



## NancyIL

WebmasterJohn said:


> Update on this weeks podcast in Housekeeping as well as in the first post.



Thank you, John!


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

WebmasterJohn said:


> Update on this weeks podcast in Housekeeping as well as in the first post.


 
   All I have to do now is figure out if central time is earlier or later than eastern!


----------



## jeanigor

TIGGERmetoo said:


> All I have to do now is figure out if central time is earlier or later than eastern!



10PM EST is 9PM CST.


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

Thanks!


----------



## ninecrayons

So excited for this! 

Glad they are not going on sale tonight because I have tickets to see the filmed version of NPH in Company!


----------



## MyMuse

Excited!!!     

did anyone see what the pricing is??


----------



## NancyIL

MyMuse said:


> Excited!!!
> 
> did anyone see what the pricing is??



It was $50 for DU clients, so that's what I'm expecting to pay, plus transportation.


----------



## MyMuse

NancyIL said:


> It was $50 for DU clients, so that's what I'm expecting to pay, plus transportation.



Thank you!


----------



## NancyIL

MyMuse said:


> Thank you!



I should've said, that's what I'm _hoping_ to pay!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

WebmasterJohn said:


> Update on this weeks podcast in Housekeeping as well as in the first post.



And the show is up!!!


----------



## RaySharpton

Great news!


----------



## rn4val

Where will the link be to sign up for the event tomorrow?


----------



## momto2inKC

Those signing up tomorrow night, do we pay when we sign up?  I want to be prepared


----------



## jodi90

momto2inKC said:


> Those signing up tomorrow night, do we pay when we sign up?  I want to be prepared



I paid when I signed up last week.  $50 per person.  I can't wait   Three of my favorite things....Disney, Harry Potter, and Christmas  

This is going to be a great trip.  I'm looking forward to meeting all the wonderful Disers.


----------



## momto2inKC

jodi90 said:


> I paid when I signed up last week.  $50 per person.  I can't wait   Three of my favorite things....Disney, Harry Potter, and Christmas
> 
> This is going to be a great trip.  I'm looking forward to meeting all the wonderful Disers.



Thanks for the info!  I'm *really wanting to go and thinking of booking myself and 1 more person.  Who, I have no idea LOL Maybe a weekend trip for my daughter and I, just not sure


----------



## NancyIL

rn4val said:


> Where will the link be to sign up for the event tomorrow?



The link is in post #1 on this thread.


----------



## Gelfling_Jen

Does anyone know if children under 3 are free? I'd like to buy tickets for friends of mine but they have a baby who will have just turned 2 and they don't have/can't afford a babysitter.


----------



## floaton

O boy, they just annouced the 2011 DISApalooza registration on the Podcast...

The flood gates are officially going to open at 10pm EST.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Gelfling_Jen said:


> Does anyone know if children under 3 are free? I'd like to buy tickets for friends of mine but they have a baby who will have just turned 2 and they don't have/can't afford a babysitter.



Sorry - all children 17 and under will have to pay to attend the event.  Universal is going to count them as a guest and charge us for them.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

momto2inKC said:


> Thanks for the info!  I'm *really wanting to go and thinking of booking myself and 1 more person.  Who, I have no idea LOL Maybe a weekend trip for my daughter and I, just not sure



Just a heads up - we will need the names of all guests attending at the time you sign up.  If you leave a name blank or indicate you will tell us the name later your submission will be rejected and you won't have a spot at the event.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

momto2inKC said:


> Those signing up tomorrow night, do we pay when we sign up?  I want to be prepared



Yes - you will have to submit a valid credit card at the time of signing up.  We cannot accept checks or cash payments for this event and we cannot defer payment.


----------



## RaySharpton

Thank you, John. I haven't been to Universal Studios in almost two decades, much less the Islands of Adventure. I have always wanted to see the Harry Potter section since reading everyones trip reports and TV ads. Now, because of this great event that you must have worked so hard to create, I am going to be able to experience this.

Good luck everyone tonight at 10pm. Ray


----------



## Gelfling_Jen

WebmasterJohn said:


> Sorry - all children 17 and under will have to pay to attend the event.  Universal is going to count them as a guest and charge us for them.





WebmasterJohn said:


> Just a heads up - we will need the names of all guests attending at the time you sign up.  If you leave a name blank or indicate you will tell us the name later your submission will be rejected and you won't have a spot at the event.



Thanks for the info! That definitely changes things


----------



## momto2inKC

WebmasterJohn said:


> Just a heads up - we will need the names of all guests attending at the time you sign up.  If you leave a name blank or indicate you will tell us the name later your submission will be rejected and you won't have a spot at the event.



Darn, i'm out


----------



## PryncessChrysty

My adrenaline is already pumping!   Just a little under 4 hours.....

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## Halloweenqueen

momto2inKC said:


> Darn, i'm out



Why not go solo?  You will be among 699 friends!


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

Love the new "logo" for Disapalooza 2011 on page 1.


----------



## WebmasterCorey




----------



## RaySharpton

Very cool, Corey and John!


----------



## mikelan6

Is it 10 PM yet?


----------



## RaySharpton

2 hours and about 4 minutes to go.  Ray


----------



## TrekBoy85

WebmasterCorey said:


>



Do we have permission to use this logo on custom T-shirts and stuff.


----------



## momto2inKC

Halloweenqueen said:


> Why not go solo?  You will be among 699 friends!



After much thinking and a talk with my husband, i'm going to go ahead and take my daughter!  Our first girls only trip, i'm quite excited!!!!  Lets just hope I can get tickets when the time hits tonight


----------



## rlduvall

WebmasterCorey said:


>



Wow - Corey.  You have always done great work, but this is my favorite.


----------



## HollyMac71

Wow I love the logo for this year!


----------



## IWISHFORDISNEY

WebmasterJohn said:


> Sorry - all children 17 and under will have to pay to attend the event.  Universal is going to count them as a guest and charge us for them.



Crap I am guessing this means I have to pay for an infant.    I think this just put it out of my price range.    Have fun folks.    Sounds like a blast!


----------



## ninecrayons

Just a bit less than an hour to go!  So excited and nervous.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

webmastercorey said:


>



gorgeous!


----------



## momto2inKC

Almost time!!!!


----------



## MyMuse

WebmasterCorey said:


>



Gorg! Please make this into an event lanyard!!


----------



## Halloweenqueen

LOVE the logo!  I made it my wallpaper!  So excited about my trip!!!


----------



## TSWJan78

Seven Minutes!!


----------



## TSWJan78

6


----------



## TSWJan78

My Computer time is off.. Make that 2


----------



## MyMuse

OMG I'm nervous!!!


----------



## momto2inKC

Nothing yet


----------



## Gelfling_Jen

Why does it still say to check back!


----------



## ninecrayons

Same here. Nothing yet.


----------



## TSWJan78

Glad it is not just me...


----------



## helenk

Nothing yet and my clock shows that its 10:03


----------



## DisneyKevin

minor glitch folks.

Take a breath.


----------



## TSWJan78

All Registered!!


----------



## momto2inKC

Done


----------



## MyMuse

Ummm, I think I got a ticket?? *not sure*  LOL!


----------



## Gelfling_Jen

LOL thanks I think I WAS holding my breath...and I held it through the entire confirmation process! Good luck everyone!


----------



## TSWJan78

Thanks Kevin!! (I Put the Wrong DISBoard Name though) OOPPS!!


----------



## rlduvall

Yay me!!  I'm in and done.     My birthday is tomorrow [yes, that's a shameless plug] - what a great present to myself.  Now off to bed . . . this Sleeping Beauty needs her sleep.


----------



## mikelan6

I got my email.  See y'all soon!


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

Registered!!!!


----------



## ninecrayons

*wipes brow* 

Well I'm glad that's over with! 

I submitted my info for myself and my BFF. 

Now the hard part.... waiting until December!


----------



## floaton

Registered! My first DisUnplugged event, can't wait to meet everyone!


----------



## RaySharpton

Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!    I got in to get a ticket.  I can't wait.  Thank you everyone that had a part in organizing all of this.   I can't imagine what it took in the background to put all of this together, but I really appreciate it.   Ray


----------



## wilderness_gal

Registered!


----------



## LisaG520

We're in


----------



## momto2inKC

I need to speak with someone ASAP about my registration...my last name has an apostrophe but my credit card company doesn't use them ACK!  I don't know if that will be a problem for processing? I just noticed after I submitted my form and was putting my card away.


----------



## helenk

I am registered. I am so excited, this will be my visit to The Wizarding World of Harry Potter


----------



## DisneyKevin

momto2inKC said:


> I need to speak with someone ASAP about my registration...my last name has an apostrophe but my credit card company doesn't use them ACK!  I don't know if that will be a problem for processing? I just noticed after I submitted my form and was putting my card away.



Relax.

It will be ok.

An apostrophe wont make a difference.


----------



## The Hodge

Yes! We are in. You will all have the distinct pleasure of meeting me at Disapalooza!

To celebrate, I am going to vacuum, again!


----------



## momto2inKC

DisneyKevin said:


> Relax.
> 
> It will be ok.
> 
> An apostrophe wont make a difference.



Thank you Kevin  Having an apostrophe in your name brings up some interesting issues I tell you lol


----------



## Gelfling_Jen

helenk said:


> I am registered. I am so excited, this will be my visit to The Wizarding World of Harry Potter



Ours too I can't wait!!!


----------



## appycat

I am in the system!!!!


----------



## ninecrayons

The Hodge said:


> To celebrate, I am going to vacuum, again!



The carpet in my house could use some celebration! Any time you feel "celebrating" by vacuuming my house, let me know.


----------



## momto2inKC

My first Dis event, I can't wait!!!!


----------



## tn4mickey

Woohoo!  Just submitted my reservation for our first stay at Portafino Bay and for DISapalooza 2011!  It's a surprise for DH birthday in July.  Now if I can just keep it a secret (I'm terrible at it, especially something so exciting)!  Looking forward to meeting other DISers.


----------



## MaryKatesMom

I wasn't thinking and when the max was 8 I left the youngest off intending to go back and buy 1 child child but you can't buy just 1 kid!  I emailed John so I hope I can get her a ticket!


----------



## rn4val

I just registered.  Does that mean we are in or do we have to wait for confirmation? I am so exceed to meet everyone


----------



## corinne148

Wohoo! so happy I got in! My husbands birthday is that day so it's perfect!

Question, does anybody know what to do if you move before the party, so you're address is gonna be different from the one your registered with? We will move in July so long before the party, just wondering how I change the address.


----------



## Gelfling_Jen

corinne148 said:


> Wohoo! so happy I got in! My husbands birthday is that day so it's perfect!
> 
> Question, does anybody know what to do if you move before the party, so you're address is gonna be different from the one your registered with? We will move in July so long before the party, just wondering how I change the address.



LOL I was wondering the same thing! I'll most likely be moving in July and I didn't even think about it until afterwards! I'll of course have my mail forwarded, but I really don't want to risk it. I'd like to know how I can change my address after I move as well. Thanks for posting the question!


----------



## DisneyKevin

MaryKatesMom said:


> I wasn't thinking and when the max was 8 I left the youngest off intending to go back and buy 1 child child but you can't buy just 1 kid!  I emailed John so I hope I can get her a ticket!



John has replied to your email.


----------



## Gelfling_Jen

rn4val said:


> I just registered.  Does that mean we are in or do we have to wait for confirmation? I am so exceed to meet everyone



You have to wait for an email confirmation. Did you get one?


----------



## momto2inKC

Gelfling_Jen said:


> You have to wait for an email confirmation. Did you get one?



I was curious so I checked my email...I had 2...hmmm...but anyway the email says to look for another email that will confirm attendance.


----------



## MyMuse

Gelfling_Jen said:


> You have to wait for an email confirmation. Did you get one?



I got an email submission and now waiting fro email confirmation ? 

*closes eyes and wishes real hard*


----------



## corinne148

momto2inKC said:


> I was curious so I checked my email...I had 2...hmmm...but anyway the email says to look for another email that will confirm attendance.



I got one email also telling me to wait for another email, so we are in the same boat!


----------



## RaySharpton

Gelfling_Jen said:


> LOL I was wondering the same thing! I'll most likely be moving in July and I didn't even think about it until afterwards! I'll of course have my mail forwarded, but I really don't want to risk it. I'd like to know how I can change my address after I move as well. Thanks for posting the question!


 
I don't expect a problem, but I was wondering the same thing. I am arriving at WDW on a Monday, November 28th, 2011. I think last time, there was an DIS event at DHS with similar dates of event and the date that I was arriving at WDW. I used my WDW BWV address, and I received my credentials at the resort instead of my home address.

I am wondering if I should have put my WDW BWV address instead of my home address, because the two week mailing of credentials should arrive on Saturday, November 26th, 2011. But I worry about it arriving late one day after I leave on following Monday because a mailing mishap.

I am just thinking out loud and wondering if there is an option to change address later.

I was in such a hurry to put all of my information in the online form, I didn't think about the two weeks before the event that the credentials would be mailed out to us. I thought for sure that all the tickets would sell out before I got all of my info put in and hit enter.

I'm sure it will all work out. Ray


----------



## MyMuse

MyMuse said:


> I got an email submission and now waiting fro email confirmation ?
> 
> *closes eyes and wishes real hard*



It worked! I just got the email confirmation!!!


----------



## Gelfling_Jen

momto2inKC said:


> I was curious so I checked my email...I had 2...hmmm...but anyway the email says to look for another email that will confirm attendance.





MyMuse said:


> I got an email submission and now waiting fro email confirmation ?
> 
> *closes eyes and wishes real hard*



Yikes I was so excited to get an email I didn't even notice that I still have to wait for another one! Fingers crossed 

Of course minutes after I post this I receive my email confirmation! Now I can go to bed and sleep soundly! Hope you all get yours soon.


----------



## momto2inKC

Just got my official email...we are in!!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

TSWJan78 said:


> Thanks Kevin!! (I Put the Wrong DISBoard Name though) OOPPS!!



Tara

I think you also put in the wrong email address.  Can you email me at John@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com ?

Thanks


----------



## rn4val

Haven't gotten a confirmation email yet. I wish I knew one way or the other. I hope they send one even if we didnt get in just to know


----------



## MyMuse

CONGRATS Everyone!!!! 

I can't tell you how exciting it will be to be there and not be scrunched in should to shoulder with a million other strangers. A millions other DISers is fine.


----------



## rn4val

Just got confirmations thanks podcast crew can't wait to meet you


----------



## RaySharpton

Just got my email confirmation.   This is going to be so exciting.   I can't wait to meet everyone.  My first time at Wizarding of Harry Potter.  How cool is that.   Plus at a special 2011 DISApalooza Event just for us.   Too, cool!!!   Ray


----------



## KristaTX

Can't wait to see you again, Ray!  It's been a few years since we have crossed paths.  I'll be there with my husband.  And oh yeah - Towncrier/John got his ticket for this event, too .  I have such fond memories of various Mousefests and hanging out with you guys.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

MaryKatesMom said:


> I wasn't thinking and when the max was 8 I left the youngest off intending to go back and buy 1 child child but you can't buy just 1 kid!  I emailed John so I hope I can get her a ticket!



Please email me at John@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com

Thanks


----------



## RaySharpton

KristaTX said:


> Can't wait to see you again, Ray! It's been a few years since we have crossed paths. I'll be there with my husband. And oh yeah - Towncrier/John got his ticket for this event, too . I have such fond memories of various Mousefests and hanging out with you guys.


 
Krista, I can't wait to see you, too.   That's great that you and your DH and John will be there.   Lot's of memories here, too.   Isn't this exciting?
Ray


----------



## PryncessChrysty

> _Dear Chrysty, We have confirmed your DISApalooza Harry Potter Party Event registration!!!!_





Woohoo!!!! So excited!!!


----------



## nxtdrnghbrgy

First DIS event! Thanks so much to all the Podcast team, for all that they do.  I have used the wealth of information from the podcast, forums and site over the past years to plan several successful trips to Orlando including my honeymoon.

I guess I need to plan a trip for December now!


----------



## appycat

I'm so curious how the response to registration opening for the party was...it's going to be a nice start to a week long disney vacation with the family.


----------



## TSWJan78

WebmasterJohn said:


> Tara
> 
> I think you also put in the wrong email address.  Can you email me at John@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com ?
> 
> Thanks



Email Sent..  Thanks for caring!!


----------



## goofy4tink

RaySharpton said:


> Just got my email confirmation.   This is going to be so exciting.   I can't wait to meet everyone.  My first time at Wizarding of Harry Potter.  How cool is that.   Plus at a special 2011 DISApalooza Event just for us.   Too, cool!!!   Ray





KristaTX said:


> Can't wait to see you again, Ray!  It's been a few years since we have crossed paths.  I'll be there with my husband.  And oh yeah - Towncrier/John got his ticket for this event, too .  I have such fond memories of various Mousefests and hanging out with you guys.



Yay!!!! We're getting the old group back together. I can't wait to see everyone!!!!


----------



## apurplebrat

We are so excited!!! Got our confirmation email!!


----------



## ninecrayons

Got my confirmation email and am totally ready to plan this trip! I wish I could take more time off work, but we only get two personal days and I'll be using at least one of those when I take my mom to Disney over Columbus Day weekend.

For those of you making a long weekend of it, how are you working your time? I'm thinking of doing a personal day on Friday and flying out Thursday evening, then coming back on Sunday.


----------



## momto2inKC

ninecrayons said:


> For those of you making a long weekend of it, how are you working your time? I'm thinking of doing a personal day on Friday and flying out Thursday evening, then coming back on Sunday.



I'm thinking we'll arrive Thursday and leave Monday or Tuesday.  Still not too sure on that.


----------



## evildiva

I'm flying out Thursday morning and coming home Tuesday night. Not taking a spring vacation really helped this year.


----------



## The Hodge

Where are we all going to go after they kick us out of TWWOHP? I'll need to burn off all that sugar from the free ButterBeer! Someone make some plans!


----------



## NancyIL

ninecrayons said:


> For those of you making a long weekend of it, how are you working your time? I'm thinking of doing a personal day on Friday and flying out Thursday evening, then coming back on Sunday.



I cut back my Dec. 2010 visit from 5 nights to 2, so I am making up for it in 2011 by staying 11 nights!


----------



## Stinkerbe11

I just submitted my registration and I'm really hoping it's not already full
We are including DISApalooza in our 10th anniversary trip (cancelled Hawaii due to the military moving us to FL).  Now I need ideas of other places to visit between Orlando and our new home in Destin

Thanks, can't wait to meet more DISers in December!


----------



## Emiel

The Hodge said:


> Where are we all going to go after they kick us out of TWWOHP? I'll need to burn off all that sugar from the free ButterBeer! Someone make some plans!



I think I'd better explain "the rules" for this "game":

It's your idea, you started posting about it, therefor you have to arrange for it now. 

Just let us all know where to go


----------



## sayhello

Emiel said:


> I think I'd better explain "the rules" for this "game":
> 
> It's your idea, you started posting about it, therefor you have to arrange for it now.
> 
> Just let us all know where to go




Sayhello


----------



## jcb

sayhello said:


> Sayhello



This group generally follows (blindly, usually) the person with the light saber.


----------



## NancyIL

Emiel said:


> I think I'd better explain "the rules" for this "game":
> 
> It's your idea, you started posting about it, therefor you have to arrange for it now.
> 
> Just let us all know where to go



Sorry for this brief change of subject, but although I knew you were from the Netherlands, I only now noticed the "Delft" in your avatar! I was on a cruise that stopped in Rotterdam in May, and I went on a  tour that stopped in Delft for an hour before going to Keukenhof. You have a very lovely old town!


----------



## KristaTX

goofy4tink said:


> Yay!!!! We're getting the old group back together. I can't wait to see everyone!!!!



It's going to be great!!  I missed you all last December when we were in England/France.  

Now I just have to figure out when I'm coming down. Todd can't come until Friday night or Saturday because of work, but I'm thinking Wednesday for me unless I can talk Mom into coming with me even earlier for a few days.


----------



## Emiel

NancyIL said:


> Sorry for this brief change of subject, but although I knew you were from the Netherlands, I only now noticed the "Delft" in your avatar! I was on a cruise that stopped in Rotterdam in May, and I went on a  tour that stopped in Delft for an hour before going to Keukenhof. You have a very lovely old town!



So you were on The Netherlands and you didn't tell us and now you're telling me you were in my hometown and didn't tell me.... Shame on you! Did you enjoy the rest of your trip thru The Netherlands??


----------



## Emiel

To go back to the original subject of the thread: can I say that who ever designed the DisaPalooza logo for this year did a fantastic job!!!


----------



## NancyIL

Emiel said:


> So you were on The Netherlands and you didn't tell us and now you're telling me you were in my hometown and didn't tell me.... Shame on you! Did you enjoy the rest of your trip thru The Netherlands??



I'm sorry, Emiel!  I was in the Netherlands only one day (port stop in Rotterdam) on a Transatlantic cruise, and I loved what little I saw of your lovely country.  Do you ever cruise from Rotterdam or Amsterdam?

Back on topic...yay - my  friend and I are registered!


----------



## HollyMac71

From the looks of it a lot of people were doing the happy dance late last night!

I can't wait to meet everyone!


----------



## NancyIL

HollyMac71 said:


> From the looks of it a lot of people were doing the happy dance late last night!



Yep - lots of dancing!


----------



## OKW Lover

Val & I are booked!  

Now we have to figure out just where we are going to stay and for how long.  As it happens, December 8th is an important date for us - its the anniversary of when we first met.  So I'm thinking we are going to do a nice dinner that night ergo we will be arriving no later than Thursday the 8th.  But will we decide to fly down earlier?  And how long after the event should we stay.  Decisions.  Decisions.  

And what about a DATW???


----------



## OKW Lover

WebmasterCorey said:


>



Love the logo.  

But I'm having a difficult time spotting the Hidden Mickey.


----------



## ninecrayons

OKW Lover said:


> Love the logo.
> 
> But I'm having a difficult time spotting the Hidden Mickey.



Is there actually supposed to be a hidden mickey? The closest I could figure out was the two letter a's around the p looks a bit like an inverted hidden mickey.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Emiel said:


> I think I'd better explain "the rules" for this "game":
> 
> It's your idea, you started posting about it, therefor you have to arrange for it now.
> 
> Just let us all know where to go





I still think we need a Butterbeer chugging contest to benefit GKTW.


----------



## Stinkerbe11

I'm joining in on the happy dance  I got confirmation today!!!

See you guys in December


----------



## TSWJan78

*NikkiBell* said:


> I still think we need a Butterbeer chugging contest to benefit GKTW.



Still planning to be washing fown that Lox 4 months later huh?!?


----------



## TSWJan78

*NikkiBell* said:


> I still think we need a Butterbeer chugging contest to benefit GKTW.



Still planning to be washing fown that Lox 4 months later huh?!?


----------



## Emiel

*NikkiBell* said:


> I still think we need a Butterbeer chugging contest to benefit GKTW.



So (just following our own rules here) you are the one that's going to get the Butterbeer chugging contest organized! Sounds good: contest first and then an after party!


----------



## meg8182000

I'm so excited got my confirmation so I'll be going too!! Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## RaySharpton

goofy4tink said:


> Yay!!!! We're getting the old group back together. I can't wait to see everyone!!!!


 
That's great news.   This is going to be great!   Ray


----------



## NitroStitch

We got in, and I can't wait to see Harry Potter and the rides in the little land!  And I can't wait to see the Team again and all our fellow DISers and try butterbeer and and and...


----------



## ejud

Okay! I'm all in!



Jud


----------



## sdlong329

We booked accomodations for Animal Kingdom Villas ... and received confirmation for WWHOP.  I haven't been to Universal since 2000 ... it's been even longer for Donna.

We'll consider this a dry run (no ocean) for podCast 4.0!

*Steven* (& Donna)


----------



## HollyMac71

*NikkiBell* said:


> I still think we need a Butterbeer chugging contest to benefit GKTW.



Oh yes!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

TSWJan78 said:


> Still planning to be washing fown that Lox 4 months later huh?!?







Emiel said:


> So (just following our own rules here) you are the one that's going to get the Butterbeer chugging contest organized! Sounds good: contest first and then an after party!


----------



## kswm30b

WebmasterCorey said:


>



Awesome logo!!



MyMuse said:


> I can't tell you how exciting it will be to be there and not be scrunched in should to shoulder with a million other strangers. A millions other DISers is fine.



Yay! This better be the trip where we finally meet!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

First post updated and edited.


----------



## sdlong329

We just signed up (yesterday) for the New Jersey DIS Meet (July 16th), benefitting Give Kids the World ... because I saw the information in *NikkiBell*'s signoff.


----------



## DebbieT11

WebmasterJohn said:


> First post updated and edited.



OK, so... what'd ya change?  Huh?  Huh??


----------



## sdlong329

DebbieT11 said:


> OK, so... what'd ya change?  Huh?  Huh??



I was thinking the same thing ... saw that the 1st post was updated 3 days ago ... but was not sure what was updated.  Perhaps, in such a large post, it might be a good idea to indicate what specific information has been updated, and when.

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## safetymom

If you scroll down in the first post you will see the updates by date.


----------



## DisneyKevin

The update to the original post has to with transportation for the event.

There have been many questions regarding this and while we know you are all planners..... we won't know any of the transportation details until MUCH closer to the event.


----------



## sdlong329

safetymom,  I did not see any dates (other than the June 16th date at the end)

DisneyKevin,  Thanks for your reply.  Planning is essential ... there are some things that simply can't wait (ie: travel dates, accomodations, etc).  Fortunately, waiting for resolution of bus transportation to/from Universal should be easy ... FOR US!   I'm glad *I* am not involved with that task!  Thanks for your time and assistance!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

In addition to the updated transportation information I also modified some of the text.  Some of the post was referring to what we were going to do in the future and that stuff has already been done.  Seemed counter-intuitive.

I also tried to organize the information by topic for easy reference.  Now you can see it's broken down by how to book rooms at USO, how to register for the event and info on transportation.

I realize that there is no way I can organize the post to make everyone happy.  I feel this is the best way to display the information.

I will now return to updating my Big Book of Grievances.......


----------



## *NikkiBell*

John, thank you for all that you are doing here with this thread and the event. I am beyond excited for it and feel so lucky to be able to go. Thank you, thank you, thank you!!


----------



## sdlong329

WebmasterJohn said:


> I realize that there is no way I can organize the post to make everyone happy.  I feel this is the best way to display the information.



... always appreciative when someone else is willing to go through the motions, and wade through the muck and myre!


----------



## DebbieT11

Thanks much for the update.... we appreciate all you're doing!!

::::<hoping my name's NOT in the big book of grievances>::::


----------



## floaton

I have been thinking about this since the announcement of Disaplooza 2011 event, has anyone one heard the estimated maximum capacity of WWoHP???

My family got to visit July 2010, and very shortly after we got in the area met maximum capacity. It was painfully crowded.

I know one thing for sure, 700 of our favorite folks will make the WWoHP an amazing time.

Thanks!


----------



## MyMuse

kswm30b said:


> Awesome logo!!
> 
> Yay! This better be the trip where we finally meet!



The logo is great and yes, we can meet! 

Now, I just have to create the trip. 

The capacity for this event is 700?!   wowwa!


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Ok, I found this on the web, so take it with a grain of salt....


ISLANDS OF ADVENTURE- The Wizarding World of Harry Potter capacity: 1,500; Marvel Super Hero Island capacity: 1,900; The Lost Continent capacity: 1,000; Jurassic Park capacity: 1,900; Toon Lagoon capacity: 600; Seuss Landing capacity: 600.


----------



## NancyIL

MyMuse said:


> The capacity for this event is 700?!   wowwa!



If I recall correctly, the capacity for the Dec. 2009 Toy Story Mania party was 900 people, and that was for just one ride. People will be more spread out at WWoHP among 3 rides and  a few stores.


----------



## wishesUT

I just saw this today and was totally surprised to see that ot coincides with our planned December trip.  This would be a wonderful surprise for my two Harry Potter loving boys.  And it would be a great treat for me too!


----------



## NancyIL

wishesUT said:


> I just saw this today and was totally surprised to see that ot coincides with our planned December trip.  This would be a wonderful surprise for my two Harry Potter loving boys.  And it would be a great treat for me too!



Book it ASAP - while there is still space!


----------



## ejud

Halloweenqueen said:


> Ok, I found this on the web, so take it with a grain of salt....
> 
> 
> ISLANDS OF ADVENTURE- The Wizarding World of Harry Potter capacity: 1,500; Marvel Super Hero Island capacity: 1,900; The Lost Continent capacity: 1,000; Jurassic Park capacity: 1,900; Toon Lagoon capacity: 600; Seuss Landing capacity: 600.



Thanks for that and WOW! I am quite amazed at how low those numbers are!!!



Jud


----------



## jeanigor

ejud said:


> Thanks for that and WOW! I am quite amazed at how low those numbers are!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Jud



I was thinking the same thing. Only 7500 people for park capacity? Guess we are a little conditioned by Disney.


----------



## MyMuse

NancyIL said:


> If I recall correctly, the capacity for the Dec. 2009 Toy Story Mania party was 900 people, and that was for just one ride. People will be more spread out at WWoHP among 3 rides and  a few stores.




I was unable to go since the Magic & Merriment event was going on at the same time. By the time, D23 allowed peeps go to both events, I never got a ticket. 

I say wow because HP (walking) area is cramped. Yes, I realize peeps would be on rides n stores n eating n things.  

I really like HP alot when I visited last October (only went once), the only thing I didn't like was all that cramped space. It reminded me of switching classes on high school.


----------



## ejud

jeanigor said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Only 7500 people for park capacity? Guess we are a little conditioned by Disney.



I didn't bother to add it up- but now that you have- I know a "Low" crowd day at MK is about 10,000, and the hard ticket events are limited to 12,000 I think? So I am not ready to buy that the capacity of IOA is 7500. It simply couldn't turn a profit at that number- besides, I have been there when there were at least that many people in line for Spiderman!



Jud


----------



## Halloweenqueen

I think my numbers are for private parties.  I went on a convention website for those numbers.  Universal says the entire park "buy-out" would be for 20,000.


I dug further and found that the park was closed last December with fire code crowds of 35,000.


----------



## floaton

Halloweenqueen said:


> Ok, I found this on the web, so take it with a grain of salt....
> 
> 
> ISLANDS OF ADVENTURE- The Wizarding World of Harry Potter capacity: 1,500; Marvel Super Hero Island capacity: 1,900; The Lost Continent capacity: 1,000; Jurassic Park capacity: 1,900; Toon Lagoon capacity: 600; Seuss Landing capacity: 600.



Like you said, grain of salt. Thank you for finding what you could, more than I could find.

Wow though, those numbers seem quite... small. I can't imagine the entire park not being able to absorb more guest than that. Hmmm, this has just sparked my curiosity about max capacity or WWoHP.


----------



## ADP

Looking forward to seeing everyone at the party!  Can't wait for December.


----------



## floaton

Halloweenqueen said:


> I think my numbers are for private parties.  I went on a convention website for those numbers.  Universal says the entire park "buy-out" would be for 20,000.
> 
> 
> I dug further and found that the park was closed last December with fire code crowds of 35,000.



Great research Halloweenqueen, thanks for the footwork. 

These numbers seem much more realistic.

Thanks!


----------



## wishesUT

So I signed up this morning and got my first email.  Does that mean they haven't reached the waitlist point yet?  I was afraid I'd missed the opportunity since I just saw it today.


----------



## sdlong329

wishesUT said:


> So I signed up this morning and got my first email.  Does that mean they haven't reached the waitlist point yet?  I was afraid I'd missed the opportunity since I just saw it today.



I signed up late last week ... got my confirmation within 24 hours or so.

Steven


----------



## JenniBugInPink

wishesUT said:


> So I signed up this morning and got my first email. Does that mean they haven't reached the waitlist point yet? I was afraid I'd missed the opportunity since I just saw it today.


Ditto. I hadn't been on the computer in four days and was horrified to see that people had been registering and I didn't know about it!  I had been working on a huge project and it just finished and I took a few days off (away from electronic devices!). Bad timing! Hope I've gotten in in time. Waiting on my second e-mail as well.


----------



## ejud

Halloweenqueen said:


> I think my numbers are for private parties.  I went on a convention website for those numbers.  Universal says the entire park "buy-out" would be for 20,000.
> I dug further and found that the park was closed last December with fire code crowds of 35,000.



Thanks for the research! And those numbers seem far more realistic! I would hazard a guess that the 700 number for HP is what they figure for a 'workable' crowd level- the levels since it has opened have not been 'workable' in the least!



Jud


----------



## JenniBugInPink

JenniBugInPink said:


> Hope I've gotten in in time. Waiting on my second e-mail as well.


*Thank you, oh great and wonderful John and Kevin, for the magic!!! I'm IN!!! IN, IN, IN, IN, IN*! What a wonderful word. IN! In inny in in. IN!!!! Dancing around the room in!  Kissing the dog on the mouth in! Ok, too much information in! THANK YOU!!!!! You guys are amazing! You work too hard, you give so much, we are so grateful, and I'm in! oh yeah, the husband is in too.


----------



## wishesUT

sdlong329 said:


> I signed up late last week ... got my confirmation within 24 hours or so.
> 
> Steven



Thanks, I did get me second email and I still can't believe we're in.  I usually miss all the fun stuff.


----------



## ejud

JenniBugInPink said:


> *Thank you, oh great and wonderful John and Kevin, for the magic!!! I'm IN!!! IN, IN, IN, IN, IN!!! What a wonderful word. IN! In inny in in. IN!!!! Dancing around the room in!  Kissing the dog on the mouth in!*



Ah... is there going to be a 'special area' for some people???



Jud


----------



## chrisw127

Okay, I signed up.  I'm trying to not freak out and just take it as a gift if I get in.  My 8-year old is a huge HP fan and we went to Universal for a couple of hours last month (it was a weekend trip so we couldn't stay longer), so this would be pretty exciting to him.

We went to Disapolooza in 2009 when they did the TSMM party, but my son was too tired so we really didn't get to do anything and left early. Hopefully he can stay awake this time!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

chrisw127 said:


> Okay, I signed up.  I'm trying to not freak out and just take it as a gift if I get in.  My 8-year old is a huge HP fan and we went to Universal for a couple of hours last month (it was a weekend trip so we couldn't stay longer), so this would be pretty exciting to him.
> 
> We went to Disapolooza in 2009 when they did the TSMM party, but my son was too tired so we really didn't get to do anything and left early. Hopefully he can stay awake this time!



Christina please email me at John@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com

Thanks


----------



## *NikkiBell*

JenniBugInPink said:


> *Thank you, oh great and wonderful John and Kevin, for the magic!!! I'm IN!!! IN, IN, IN, IN, IN*! What a wonderful word. IN! In inny in in. IN!!!! Dancing around the room in!  Kissing the dog on the mouth in! Ok, too much information in! THANK YOU!!!!! You guys are amazing! You work too hard, you give so much, we are so grateful, and I'm in! oh yeah, the husband is in too.



 Too cute.  Glad to see that you guys are joining us!


----------



## Gelfling_Jen

ejud said:


> Thanks for the research! And those numbers seem far more realistic! I would hazard a guess that the 700 number for HP is what they figure for a 'workable' crowd level- the levels since it has opened have not been 'workable' in the least!
> 
> 
> 
> Jud



How do we know that the max capacity for this event is 700, was it mentioned in the podcast? I can't see a post about it. Thanks!


----------



## jeanigor

Gelfling_Jen said:


> How do we know that the max capacity for this event is 700, was it mentioned in the podcast? I can't see a post about it. Thanks!



Yup. John and Pete mentioned it on the podcast.


----------



## NancyIL

Gelfling_Jen said:


> How do we know that the max capacity for this event is 700, was it mentioned in the podcast? I can't see a post about it. Thanks!



It was also mentioned in this thread: 





WebmasterJohn said:


> I do appreciate eveyone's patience as we get the details together for the event.  I am really excited about it and I am so looking forward to seeing 700 of my closest friends in December
> 
> John


----------



## chrisw127

WebmasterJohn said:


> Christina please email me at John@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com
> 
> Thanks



Hey, John. I just emailed you back. I re-registered, so I think everything is okay and I got a confirmation!

Thank you.

Chris


----------



## insoin

I just found out that I can get off work for this and I am wondering if it is to late to sign up for this?

Thanks for any info that you can give.


----------



## insoin

insoin said:


> I just found out that I can get off work for this and I am wondering if it is to late to sign up for this?
> 
> Thanks for any info that you can give.



I guess I should say if it is not, then I would use Dreams to book a room at Pop for this...


----------



## TrekBoy85

insoin said:


> I guess I should say if it is not, then I would use Dreams to book a room at Pop for this...



Check the first post in this thread for the link to sign up....


----------



## MoonFaerie

I soooo want to go! We don't fly in until the 11th though. Off to go check about changing our flights...


----------



## insoin

TrekBoy85 said:


> Check the first post in this thread for the link to sign up....



Thanks but the link I see is for the Universal Resort hotel packages and I would like to stay at Pop or another Disney hotel.  Any thoughts on how to do that?


----------



## mikelan6

insoin said:


> Thanks but the link I see is for the Universal Resort hotel packages and I would like to stay at Pop or another Disney hotel.  Any thoughts on how to do that?



Send an email to john@dreamsunlimitedtravel.com


----------



## sdlong329

insoin said:


> Thanks but the link I see is for the Universal Resort hotel packages and I would like to stay at Pop or another Disney hotel.  Any thoughts on how to do that?



I think what they are saying is, that is you book Orlando accomodations through DU (certain resorts (including some at WDW, for at least 3 days), you will be given early access.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

insoin said:


> Thanks but the link I see is for the Universal Resort hotel packages and I would like to stay at Pop or another Disney hotel.  Any thoughts on how to do that?



You can go to www.DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com and from the left hand menu select "Get A Quote" from under the Walt Disney World header.  You can select either a room-only or package quote.

In the 'notes' section of the quote request form you can indicate you want to stay over the DAP weekend.  One of our Dreams Unlimited Travel agents will get back to you with a no-obligation quote.

Keep in mind it has to be for 3 consecutive nights.


----------



## insoin

WebmasterJohn said:


> You can go to www.DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com and from the left hand menu select "Get A Quote" from under the Walt Disney World header.  You can select either a room-only or package quote.
> 
> In the 'notes' section of the quote request form you can indicate you want to stay over the DAP weekend.  One of our Dreams Unlimited Travel agents will get back to you with a no-obligation quote.
> 
> Keep in mind it has to be for 3 consecutive nights.



Thanks, I submitted a quote request.


----------



## NancyIL

insoin said:


> I guess I should say if it is not, then I would use Dreams to book a room at Pop for this...



Those who booked 3 nights at a WDW or Universal resort with DU got the first chance to register for the WWoHP party. The registration opened up to the general public last Thursday (June 16).  If  the party is full (and I haven't read that it is), then I don't think booking 3 nights at Pop through DU would  help you at this point.


----------



## MaryKatesMom

Halloweenqueen said:


> I think my numbers are for private parties.  I went on a convention website for those numbers.  Universal says the entire park "buy-out" would be for 20,000.
> 
> 
> I dug further and found that the park was closed last December with fire code crowds of 35,000.



Nice to have some numbers, just looking at some video's of WWoHP and it looks like there are 1,500 in one video frame.



MaryKatesMom said:


> I wasn't thinking and when the max was 8 I left the youngest off intending to go back and buy 1 child child but you can't buy just 1 kid!  I emailed John so I hope I can get her a ticket!



Thanks for taking care of that John!  We're in and I know I'm the most excited one of all!

We went to the TSM DISApalooza 2009 and even my DH thought it was great.  Usually he's just there to hold the bags.


----------



## sdlong329

MaryKatesMom said:


> We went to the TSM DISApalooza 2009 and even my DH thought it was great.  Usually he's just there to hold the bags.



My wife is not happy when I refer to her as one of THE BAGS!  

*Steven*


----------



## insoin

WebmasterJohn said:


> You can go to www.DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com and from the left hand menu select "Get A Quote" from under the Walt Disney World header.  You can select either a room-only or package quote.
> 
> In the 'notes' section of the quote request form you can indicate you want to stay over the DAP weekend.  One of our Dreams Unlimited Travel agents will get back to you with a no-obligation quote.
> 
> Keep in mind it has to be for 3 consecutive nights.



Well I got everything submitted and can just hope now I guess.  Darn work for not letting me go and then changing to a yes....


----------



## ejud

sdlong329 said:


> My wife is not happy when I refer to her as one of THE BAGS!
> 
> *Steven*



Okay- so I figure at least one more place has opened up for this (as soon as Steve's wife reads this...)

Anyone?



Jud


----------



## insoin

WOOHOO  

Thanks so much for this to all the DIS team that helps from those on the podcast to those behind the scenes that make everything else possible for us!


----------



## NancyIL

insoin said:


> WOOHOO
> 
> Thanks so much for this to all the DIS team that helps from those on the podcast to those behind the scenes that make everything else possible for us!



Did you  register for the WWoHP party, book a WDW resort room from DU, or both?


----------



## insoin

NancyIL said:


> Did you  register for the WWoHP party, book a WDW resort room from DU, or both?



I did both.  Booked a resort with Dreams, and registered for the WWoHP party.  I got the confirmation for the party about an hour ago.


----------



## NancyIL

insoin said:


> I did both.  Booked a resort with Dreams, and registered for the WWoHP party.  I got the confirmation for the party about an hour ago.



Very good!


----------



## Dustin

I'm kind of confused. I just submitted my info as a non-dreams client (i'm a townie). It said that they received my submission and can't wait to see me there. But the wording didn't really seem like a conformation. There was nothing about a wait-list. Did anybody else get this message? Am I actually going to this event?


----------



## TSWJan78

Dustin said:


> I'm kind of confused. I just submitted my info as a non-dreams client (i'm a townie). It said that they received my submission and can't wait to see me there. But the wording didn't really seem like a conformation. There was nothing about a wait-list. Did anybody else get this message? Am I actually going to this event?



There are 2 email..  sounds like you got the first one.. now you are just waiting on the 2nd one..  Should be there within 24 hours.


----------



## Dustin

TSWJan78 said:


> There are 2 email..  sounds like you got the first one.. now you are just waiting on the 2nd one..  Should be there within 24 hours.



Thanks so much


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Dustin said:


> I'm kind of confused. I just submitted my info as a non-dreams client (i'm a townie). It said that they received my submission and can't wait to see me there. But the wording didn't really seem like a conformation. There was nothing about a wait-list. Did anybody else get this message? Am I actually going to this event?



Hi Dustin, 

I am sure you will hear from someone soon. If you don't hear from them by Monday, I would email John at John@dreamsunlimitedtravel.com. He should be able to help you from there. 

I look forward to seeing you at DAP!


----------



## jeanigor

Or if you see a charge hit your card, you should be in as well.


----------



## PryncessChrysty

jeanigor said:


> Or if you see a charge hit your card, you should be in as well.



Hi Todd! Are you going to DAP?!?!


----------



## jeanigor

PryncessChrysty said:


> Hi Todd! Are you going to DAP?!?!



Probably not.  Already made plans to cruise the next weekend before the dates were announced. Kinda hard to convince a 21 year old to reschedule her 'booze cruise'. Just living vicariously through y'all.


----------



## PryncessChrysty

jeanigor said:


> Probably not.  Already made plans to cruise the next weekend before the dates were announced. Kinda hard to convince a 21 year old to reschedule her 'booze cruise'. Just living vicariously through y'all.



Boo! 

But I GUESS I hope you have fun on your cruise.   lol


----------



## anonymousegirl

I'm bummed that I can't attend. I was getting excited and started visualizing myself braving FJ, and then I realized I'll be in Lisbon getting off a Med cruise and won't even be back in the states until the 11th. Boo hoo.


----------



## wishesUT

jeanigor said:


> Or if you see a charge hit your card, you should be in as well.



That's one of the first times in my life I was excited to see a charge on my credit card.


----------



## sayhello

anonymousegirl said:


> I'm bummed that I can't attend. I was getting excited and started visualizing myself braving FJ, and then I realized I'll be in Lisbon getting off a Med cruise and won't even be back in the states until the 11th. Boo hoo.


I'm not really, really sorry for you!    Being in Lisbon after a Med cruise is a darn nice way to miss DAP!     Just sayin'!

Sayhello


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

wishesUT said:


> That's one of the first times in my life I was excited to see a charge on my credit card.


----------



## helenk

I got my confirmation and the charge has hit my credit card, I am good to go


----------



## cj9200

Hey,

I am in for my first Disapalooza event.  Also attending will be my 17yo daughter and her friend.  Have not seen Potter land and can't wait.  

We haven't gotten our credentials yet.  Should I be worrried?  

JUST KIDDING JOHN.

CJ


----------



## TrekBoy85

cj9200 said:


> We haven't gotten our credentials yet.  Should I be worrried?
> 
> JUST KIDDING JOHN.
> 
> CJ


----------



## NancyIL

sayhello said:


> I'm not really, really sorry for you!    Being in Lisbon after a Med cruise is a darn nice way to miss DAP!     Just sayin'!
> 
> Sayhello



I agree!  I was on a Transatlantic cruise that ended in San Juan the same day  that last December's Podcast cruise began. I wasn't too disappointed to  miss the Disney cruise.


----------



## tea pot

Hey Guys
I'm so excited and 
I Hope... I hope.... I Hope... We get in!!!!

I just signed up all 6 of us for Our very first Disapalooza Event!
Myself and the rest of my family 4 adult kids and the The Big Guy.

Big HP fans Here and we can't think of a better way to experience
the WOHP

A Big Thank You Guys for all you do....
You keep the Magic Alive when we all have to leave "Our Happy Place"

Take Care
and hope to hear from you soon


----------



## tn4mickey

Anyone know if we'll be able to order t-shirts w/ the logo on them from the DIS merchancise at cafe press?  I've planned this trip for DH birthday next month and would love to have something to wrap! TIA


----------



## WebmasterJohn

tea pot said:


> Hey Guys
> I'm so excited and
> I Hope... I hope.... I Hope... We get in!!!!
> 
> I just signed up all 6 of us for Our very first Disapalooza Event!
> Myself and the rest of my family 4 adult kids and the The Big Guy.
> 
> Big HP fans Here and we can't think of a better way to experience
> the WOHP
> 
> A Big Thank You Guys for all you do....
> You keep the Magic Alive when we all have to leave "Our Happy Place"
> 
> Take Care
> and hope to hear from you soon



Please contact me at John@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com

Thanks
John


----------



## *NikkiBell*

tn4mickey said:


> Anyone know if we'll be able to order t-shirts w/ the logo on them from the DIS merchancise at cafe press?  I've planned this trip for DH birthday next month and would love to have something to wrap! TIA



Hi There!! 

I know that at the last DISapalooza event this was a possibility. I don't recall anything being mentioned just yet, but it is still very early in the game. Keep checking the boards and this thread! 

Looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## aw24

We are so excited to be attending our first Disapalooza Event. Looking foreward to meeting everyone.  I know it's going to be an amazing night.  Now we just have to actually watch the Harry Potter movies so we will have a clue as to what we are seeing when we are there.

Thanks  so much to the Podcast crew for all you do.  We love listening to you every week and are so excited to be able to attend this year.

Ann


----------



## jewjubean

Are there still spots available for the event...I'm still in the Unsure if I can make it and honestly, I cant afford to loose the $60 bucks right now. Thanks in advance!


----------



## MyMuse

Does anyone know if the lockers will be available?


----------



## OKW Lover

MyMuse said:


> Does anyone know if the lockers will be available?



...and will they be child size?


----------



## HollyMac71

OKW Lover said:


> ...and will they be child size?


----------



## momto2inKC

OKW Lover said:


> ...and will they be child size?


----------



## clomahony

I am so excited that I am going to my first DIS event with my DS (8).  I look forward to meeting so many DISers there and hopefully the Podcast crew if I have the courage to go up and meet them.  I'm a bit shy so if you see a Pooh sized women lurking at the edges, that would likely be me.  I only got one e-mail confirmation but I did the the charge go through on my credit card so I hope I have tickets.

Thanks to Dreams Unlimited for this great cool1:


----------



## DisneyKevin

clomahony said:


> I am so excited that I am going to my first DIS event with my DS (8).  I look forward to meeting so many DISers there and hopefully the Podcast crew if I have the courage to go up and meet them.  I'm a bit shy so if you see a Pooh sized women lurking at the edges, that would likely be me.  I only got one e-mail confirmation but I did the the charge go through on my credit card so I hope I have tickets.
> 
> Thanks to Dreams Unlimited for this great cool1:



Please come say hello.

Really.


----------



## jcb

Kevin beat me to it but I was going to say that no one is allowed to be shy at a DIS event.  

I have been horribly shy my whole life.  I hate "bothering" people and am happy to be left alone to entertain myself.  So when I say no one has anything to worry about at a DIS event, I know what I am talking about (for once).


----------



## *NikkiBell*

I couldn't agree more, Jack. I am painfully shy unless I know the people well. No one can be shy at a DIS event though! We love everyone! 


Well, maybe except lox....


----------



## sayhello

See, I'm painfully shy, too...




OK, I'm totally lying there!    No-one would EVER mistake me for a shy person!!!!   Not for a second!

I think it's great that DISApalooza is going to be a shy-free zone!  

Sayhello


----------



## JenniBugInPink

*NikkiBell* said:


> I couldn't agree more, Jack. I am painfully shy unless I know the people well. No one can be shy at a DIS event though! We love everyone!
> 
> Well, maybe except lox....


Lox is incredibly lovable. Just wait and see, LOL!  I'd give my left arm for a good bagel with cream cheese, lox, and capers. However, as mentioned in other posts this morning...I'm in TN. Good bagels can be found, though not great but good lox? Not happening. Not here.


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

Question - if we have dinner reservations in Epcot for 7 pm, will that give us enough time to get where ever we will need to be in time for the transporation to the EVENT?


----------



## tn4mickey

JenniBugInPink said:


> Lox is incredibly lovable. Just wait and see, LOL!  I'd give my left arm for a good bagel with cream cheese, lox, and capers. However, as mentioned in other posts this morning...I'm in TN. Good bagels can be found, though not great but good lox? Not happening. Not here.



Hey JenniBug,

I'm originally from Bristol, all my family is still in the area.  We're in Greenville, SC now, not far away.  Just wanted to say HI!


----------



## wishesUT

TIGGERmetoo said:


> Question - if we have dinner reservations in Epcot for 7 pm, will that give us enough time to get where ever we will need to be in time for the transporation to the EVENT?



I would think that would be cutting it pretty close.  You never know how long dinner will run.  Sometimes service is fast and sometimes it's not.  Plus you have to plan on the time to get out of the park, to the transportation and then to the event.  Anyone know how long it takes to go from Disney Property to Universal?


----------



## The Hodge

To whom it may concern, 

Can I use the this years logo as my Twitter pic, or is that not cool?


----------



## Oglet

wishesUT said:


> I would think that would be cutting it pretty close.  You never know how long dinner will run.  Sometimes service is fast and sometimes it's not.  Plus you have to plan on the time to get out of the park, to the transportation and then to the event.  Anyone know how long it takes to go from Disney Property to Universal?



Depends on the time of day, traffic and I4 in general. Id allow 1 hr just to be safe.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

I made my dinner ressie for 5:15 the day of the event.  I don't want want to rush and I will need some time to drive to Universal.

I have an ADR for the next day, but hope they announce the time of the podcast taping soon.  I really want to go and don't want my touring plan and meals to be scheduled at the wrong time.


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

I tried to get an earlier resv at Via Napoli but there isn't anything available.  I guess I'll keep trying or maybe show up early and see if they will seat us.





Have a safe and happy holiday!


----------



## Gelfling_Jen

TIGGERmetoo said:


> Question - if we have dinner reservations in Epcot for 7 pm, will that give us enough time to get where ever we will need to be in time for the transporation to the EVENT?





wishesUT said:


> I would think that would be cutting it pretty close.  You never know how long dinner will run.  Sometimes service is fast and sometimes it's not.  Plus you have to plan on the time to get out of the park, to the transportation and then to the event.  Anyone know how long it takes to go from Disney Property to Universal?





Oglet said:


> Depends on the time of day, traffic and I4 in general. Id allow 1 hr just to be safe.



Also keep in mind that the email confirmation we received says to arrive at the entrance to IOA 1 hour before the event at which time they'll start taking people in groups. Because of this, they may schedule the disney bus transportation to arrive at IOA at least an hour before the event, so 8:30pm. Because it takes about an hour from Disney to Universal I'm guessing they will schedule the bus to leave approximately 7:30pm but they'll probably want people to arrive at the bus pick-up location earlier than that to check everyone's name off, get seated, etc. Of course these are all just guesses, but I'm hoping you do get an earlier reservation just in case!


----------



## safetymom

It only takes about 1/2 hour to get to Universal but I would still allow plenty of time to get to the bus.


----------



## HollyMac71

I will definately be having a nap in the afternoon!


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

Gelfling_Jen said:


> Also keep in mind that the email confirmation we received says to arrive at the entrance to IOA 1 hour before the event at which time they'll start taking people in groups. Because of this, they may schedule the disney bus transportation to arrive at IOA at least an hour before the event, so 8:30pm. Because it takes about an hour from Disney to Universal I'm guessing they will schedule the bus to leave approximately 7:30pm but they'll probably want people to arrive at the bus pick-up location earlier than that to check everyone's name off, get seated, etc. Of course these are all just guesses, but I'm hoping you do get an earlier reservation just in case!



Thanks - that's kind of what I thought.  I'll have to see where else we can get reservations.


----------



## MyMuse

Ok....sooo no one knows about lockers yet?


----------



## safetymom

MyMuse said:


> Does anyone know if the lockers will be available?



I can't speak for the other attractions but there are lockers for Forbidden Journey.


----------



## ninecrayons

safetymom said:


> I can't speak for the other attractions but there are lockers for Forbidden Journey.



There are also lockers for Dragon Challenge. They're located over near the Hogwarts Express "station."


----------



## crostorfer

We are having to push back our Sept. trip due to unforseen circumstances, so we will be arriving on Dec 10th and are planning on attending! It will be me and my 8 year old daughter and I am VERY excited about this!!!


----------



## NancyIL

crostorfer said:


> We are having to push back our Sept. trip due to unforseen circumstances, so we will be arriving on Dec 10th and are planning on attending! It will be me and my 8 year old daughter and I am VERY excited about this!!!


I hope you  have already registered for the WWoHP party.


----------



## MyMuse

safetymom said:


> I can't speak for the other attractions but there are lockers for Forbidden Journey.





ninecrayons said:


> There are also lockers for Dragon Challenge. They're located over near the Hogwarts Express "station."



THanks! 

I was just wondering in case, we can use it throughout the night.


----------



## Stinkerbe11

This will be our first visit to the WW and I'm wondering if there will be time to really experience it?  Will we have to choose between riding Forbidden Journey and seeing the shops or will we be able to see it all due to crowd restrictions


----------



## ejud

Stinkerbe11 said:


> This will be our first visit to the WW and I'm wondering if there will be time to really experience it?  Will we have to choose between riding Forbidden Journey and seeing the shops or will we be able to see it all due to crowd restrictions



I haven't gone to see WW yet- been watching it since it opened, and just too crowded- sometimes with two hour waits just to get INTO it.

This event, as near as I can tell, is limited to about half capacity, so I figure it is going to be the lowest crowd level it has ever seen.



Jud


----------



## jeanigor

Stinkerbe11 said:


> This will be our first visit to the WW and I'm wondering if there will be time to really experience it?  Will we have to choose between riding Forbidden Journey and seeing the shops or will we be able to see it all due to crowd restrictions



I'd have to agree with Jud.

Part of the allure of the party is that the space will only be available to invited guests, maintaining low crowd levels so you can experience it all without worrying about crowds.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Stinkerbe11 said:


> This will be our first visit to the WW and I'm wondering if there will be time to really experience it?  Will we have to choose between riding Forbidden Journey and seeing the shops or will we be able to see it all due to crowd restrictions



I was talking with my dh about the very same thing!  I always run the risk of TMI when asking my dh a mathematical or statistical question, but I was concerned that I would actually have to make a touring plan for the party. 

So, paper in hand, my very own "nutty professor" went to work.  It wasn't long before I was handed a piece of paper with everything I ever wanted to know about WWOHP.

Of course, he first states that these are only estimates.  And that some modifications may have been made to Flying Unicorn/Flight of the Hippogriff and Dueling Dragons/Dragon's Challenge that might effect his numbers.  He could only find stats on the old versions of the rides.

Riders per hour...

Dragon's Challenge...3264 
Flight of the Hippogriff-1260
Forbidden Journey...2345

In comparison...Pirates of the Caribbean has an average of 3420 passengers per hour.

So it looks like we have plenty ride time allowance with 750 Disers.  And of course many will not ride at all.  There are 4 in my party and only 2 of us are riders.  The other two will join us in the queue lines, but they are more interested in the shops.

I don't think the beverage lines will be long.  There is no payment transactions, so the butterbeer line should go by quickly.  I doubt many people will be eating their dinner that late, so Three Broomsticks shouldn't be too crowded.

The shops will be popular.  I bet the wand shop may develop a line.

I would really like to meet the Podcast crew, but I know they are going to be swamped.  I wonder if they are going to have a reception area or even a meet and greet line as we enter the park.

This party is going to be a blast!  Can't wait!


----------



## Stinkerbe11

Halloweenqueen, I am married to an experimental test pilot/engineering major/math minor-I get where you are coming from with the TMI risk  please tell your DH thank you and his calculations make me feel much better about getting to experience WW.


----------



## MyMuse

Halloweenqueen said:


> I was talking with my dh about the very same thing!  I always run the risk of TMI when asking my dh a mathematical or statistical question, but I was concerned that I would actually have to make a touring plan for the party.
> 
> So, paper in hand, my very own "nutty professor" went to work.  It wasn't long before I was handed a piece of paper with everything I ever wanted to know about WWOHP.
> 
> Of course, he first states that these are only estimates.  And that some modifications may have been made to Flying Unicorn/Flight of the Hippogriff and Dueling Dragons/Dragon's Challenge that might effect his numbers.  He could only find stats on the old versions of the rides.
> 
> Riders per hour...
> 
> Dragon's Challenge...3264
> Flight of the Hippogriff-1260
> Forbidden Journey...2345
> 
> In comparison...Pirates of the Caribbean has an average of 3420 passengers per hour.
> 
> So it looks like we have plenty ride time allowance with 750 Disers.  And of course many will not ride at all.  There are 4 in my party and only 2 of us are riders.  The other two will join us in the queue lines, but they are more interested in the shops.
> 
> I don't think the beverage lines will be long.  There is no payment transactions, so the butterbeer line should go by quickly.  I doubt many people will be eating their dinner that late, so Three Broomsticks shouldn't be too crowded.
> 
> The shops will be popular.  I bet the wand shop may develop a line.
> 
> I would really like to meet the Podcast crew, but I know they are going to be swamped.  I wonder if they are going to have a reception area or even a meet and greet line as we enter the park.
> 
> This party is going to be a blast!  Can't wait!



That's amazing info!!!


----------



## rn4val

Maybe to meet the podcast team they can do like Disney does to meet the characters or fastpass them. I would love to meet everyone and thank them for all the enjoyment they give. I am so excited.


----------



## safetymom

At the Toy Story DAP event the Podcast team stood at the entrance and welcomed everyone.  I got to meet a lot of really great people while I was standing there.  Please come up and say hi!  I love to meet listeners to the Podcast.


----------



## sorcerer sergio

Hi Genius!

Me and my fiance are discussing possibly attending Disapalooza '11 but not positive if we can make it down. Any idea how many spots are left for this event? We would hate to miss out!

Thanks for your help!

-Sergio


----------



## helenk

My sister is coming to WDW with me now so I signed her up, I submitted payment using my credit card though so I hope it goes through


----------



## macluck

Sounds Wonderful This sounds so cool


----------



## tn4mickey

How about DISapalooza shirts w/ profits going to GKTW?


----------



## NitroStitch

tn4mickey said:


> How about DISapalooza shirts w/ profits going to GKTW?



I like it!!


----------



## rn4val

I think the shirts are a great idea.


----------



## HollyMac71

Is it too early to start planning out the weekend events?  Contemplating CP on Thursday then MVMCP on Friday and we know what happens on Saturday.


----------



## ninecrayons

HollyMac71 said:


> Is it too early to start planning out the weekend events?  Contemplating CP on Thursday then MVMCP on Friday and we know what happens on Saturday.



I've been thinking about that too because I'm planning on trying to book a CP package tomorrow!

My weekend is shaping up as follows:

Thursday - Fly in.
Friday - MVMCP
Saturday - 5:00pm CP and then Disapalooza
Sunday - Fly home.


----------



## rjvose17

I was reading the thread trying to find out how much this event cost because my DH and I are extremely interested in going but can't seem to find a price. Is there still tickets available? We live in Maine but would love to fly down for the weekend so i'd like to book asap. Thanks for any info you can give us....we have never done any of these events before.


----------



## bigmoonmullen

rjvose17 said:


> I was reading the thread trying to find out how much this event cost because my DH and I are extremely interested in going but can't seem to find a price. Is there still tickets available? We live in Maine but would love to fly down for the weekend so i'd like to book asap. Thanks for any info you can give us....we have never done any of these events before.



http://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/DAP2011.cfm


----------



## PeterPan09

Really excited about this event. My budget doesn't allow for cruises or ABD-but I can get to these December events in Orlando!!!!

Crossing my fingers that I'm going to get in-I didn't see any messages saying it was full yet.


----------



## BethC1952

I can't wait for this!  I booked it a while ago, the same day I got the email from my agent.  It's the final event in an almost three-week long vacation for us.  We'll be in a cabin at Fort Wilderness that weekend, after 11 nights of Disney cruising (7 night Western Caribbean on Magic, one night at Port Canaveral and then 4 nights on Dream).  

I just looked through this ENTIRE thread and didn't see one DIS'er that I know!  Of course, that will certainly change after this event!!!

I've never been to Universal Orlando, and I really wanted to see the WWOHP, so this is just perfect!

Beth


----------



## PeterPan09

Got my email of acceptance to the evening at Hogwarts!!!  The only way it could be better if it was delivered by an Owl.


----------



## rjvose17

Thanks for the quick reply...all I gotta do is snag up some cheap airfare and I'll be there! Anyone know if it's full yet?


----------



## Halloweenqueen

John said in this week's podcast that there was about 20 spaces left.  Get moving!  

They also hinted that the Podcast taping would be early on Sunday.  I'm very happy about this because we were debating about CP and didn't want to miss the live Podcast.  Luckily Cory and Julie reserved CP that night and Walter and Pete leave for their honeymoon, so it looks like Sunday morning/early afternoon.

I know they said they wanted to do it at Universal, but I'm hoping for the Swan.  I'm guessing that more of us are staying around Disney.  

We decided to rent a car to have flexibility to go to both events.  I'm also hoping they add a seminar like they did two years ago.  I would love to rub elbows with a Disney legend or two!


----------



## antici_PATION

Does everyone who attends the party get the invite to the podcast recording?


----------



## momto2inKC

I'm not sure who to contact, but if there's availability my son now wants to come.  I looked at my emails but they say not to reply to those.


----------



## DarthVader92

Halloweenqueen said:


> John said in this week's podcast that there was about 20 spaces left.  Get moving!
> 
> They also hinted that the Podcast taping would be early on Sunday.  I'm very happy about this because we were debating about CP and didn't want to miss the live Podcast.  Luckily Cory and Julie reserved CP that night and Walter and Pete leave for their honeymoon, so it looks like Sunday morning/early afternoon.
> 
> I know they said they wanted to do it at Universal, but I'm hoping for the Swan.  I'm guessing that more of us are staying around Disney.
> 
> We decided to rent a car to have flexibility to go to both events.  I'm also hoping they add a seminar like they did two years ago.  I would love to rub elbows with a Disney legend or two!



I agree with the Swan! It'll be a lot easier for many of us. Crossing the fingers for the Swan!


----------



## DisneyFanInPA

DarthVader92 said:


> I agree with the Swan! It'll be a lot easier for many of us. Crossing the fingers for the Swan!



We would love that too, it would be so much easier for us!  But we'll still try to attend no matter where it is!  Never been to a podcast taping (or any other podcast event) before!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

The podcast team will be staying at a Universal Hotel that weekend so to make it easier on us we are looking into doing it in the Universal area.

If you want to stay at Universal we do have some rooms left at the group pricing - http://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/dap-2011.cfm


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Halloweenqueen said:


> I'm also hoping they add a seminar like they did two years ago.  I would love to rub elbows with a Disney legend or two!



Sorry - no seminar this year.


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

Is cafe press going to be selling Disapolloza shirts this year?


----------



## WebmasterJohn

TIGGERmetoo said:


> Is cafe press going to be selling Disapolloza shirts this year?



Corey is going to work on this.


----------



## momto2inKC

Thanks John for getting my son added  Looks like our girls only trip is now a mom and kids only trip!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Waiting on second email- but we signed up! Had to wait and make sure we were going to be here.

Looking forward to seeing some old friends and meeting some new peeps.

Any news on DATW?

Lori


----------



## quietgirll

Urk....so I'm booked through dreams at pop for that weekend, but now were thinking about renting a house and extending our stay. I've already booked us for the party, but I don't know how canceling our dreams reservation would affect that :/ I know there's a price difference, which I'd be glad to pay, but I just don't want to jeopardize the whole thing- anybody know? :/


----------



## Halloweenqueen

It's a $10 difference.  I don't know about switching.  The tickets were pretty restrictive.  I'd send an email to John.


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

WebmasterJohn said:


> Corey is going to work on this.



Awesome!  Thanks.


----------



## chirurgeon

TheBeadPirate said:


> Waiting on second email- but we signed up! Had to wait and make sure we were going to be here.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing some old friends and meeting some new peeps.
> 
> Any news on DATW?
> 
> Lori



YAY!!!!!!! I can't wait to see you guys.  And great minds think a like. I was just thinking about DATW. Fingers crossed I don't go on strike. 

Kim


----------



## Kristina

Man I want to go too, although I realise that there are very few tickets left. 

Has anyone else seen the huge free dining thread over in codes and rates? I wonder if it's true?! If so, and I gave myself permission,  I'd plan to arrive and get a room only on the 9th, then do free dining from then on in! 
Wierd how saving a few hundred can make me contemplate spending a few thousand!!!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Kristina said:


> Man I want to go too, although I realise that there are very few tickets left.
> 
> Has anyone else seen the huge free dining thread over in codes and rates? I wonder if it's true?! If so, and I gave myself permission,  I'd plan to arrive and get a room only on the 9th, then do free dining from then on in!
> Wierd how saving a few hundred can make me contemplate spending a few thousand!!!



While I don't think all of the info on that thread is 100% accurate I'm confident we will see a free dining promotion released next week.

I would put my money on seeing it come out on 8/3.

If you book through Dreams Unlimited Travel for the DAP dates I will guarantee you a spot at the party.


----------



## Kristina

Thank you John !!! I'm just having the last bit of a back in forth in my head (it's tough being me!) but thank you, your post makes it easier! It's just that I've already treated myself to a trip to LA but I haven't missed a Disapalooza yet! You always throw an amazing party!!! I will make my descision very, very soon and I'll always book through Dreams !


----------



## rlduvall

Kristina said:


> Wierd how saving a few hundred can make me contemplate spending a few thousand!!!



I call that Disney Fuzzy Math and use it on my DH all the time.


----------



## Beth

Just a quick question for the organizers?

The application page says to "not" use a P O Box - but the billing address for my credit card "is" my P O Box, and the zip codes for my physical address and P O Box differ.  There was no place to enter any "special instructons."

....I'm concerned the authorizaton on my credit card is going to fail due to the zip code mismatch.

Any suggestions?


----------



## StitchSpawn

I wish this wasn't during my fall college finals...


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Beth said:


> Just a quick question for the organizers?
> 
> The application page says to "not" use a P O Box - but the billing address for my credit card "is" my P O Box, and the zip codes for my physical address and P O Box differ.  There was no place to enter any "special instructons."
> 
> ....I'm concerned the authorizaton on my credit card is going to fail due to the zip code mismatch.
> 
> Any suggestions?



You are welcome to enter it with your PO Box but just understand that if the credentials cannot be shipped due to a PO Box we cannot reissue them.....sorry.


----------



## Beth

WebmasterJohn said:


> You are welcome to enter it with your PO Box but just understand that if the credentials cannot be shipped due to a PO Box we cannot reissue them.....sorry.



Thanks for the response - I received my confirmation - so "it's all good!"


----------



## 4everluvDisney

We were on the Podcast cruise last December and had a wonderful time.
Before I order tickets I have a question.
We are from Canada and will be leaving here the middle of November and checking into AKL Villas on Nov 30th. I read that the credentials will be mailed out 2 weeks prior to the event. Can they be mailed to the resort instead of my home address?
This looks like a great time, and the 10th just happens to be our wedding anniversary.

Thanks to the team for all the time and effort you put into these events. 

Audrey


----------



## kswm30b

Is there a HQ version of the cool Disapalooza image anywhere? There was one 2 years ago that we were able to save, I use it for my scrapbook the event.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

4everluvDisney said:


> We were on the Podcast cruise last December and had a wonderful time.
> Before I order tickets I have a question.
> We are from Canada and will be leaving here the middle of November and checking into AKL Villas on Nov 30th. I read that the credentials will be mailed out 2 weeks prior to the event. Can they be mailed to the resort instead of my home address?
> This looks like a great time, and the 10th just happens to be our wedding anniversary.
> 
> Thanks to the team for all the time and effort you put into these events.
> 
> Audrey



You are welcome to enter any address you want for where the credentials should be sent.

Just please understand we cannot be held responsible for misdirected or missing credentials.  Credentials cannot be re-issued.  If you do not receive them for any reason we cannot re-send them.

This is a huge undertaking and we are going to do our best to get the credentials out in a timely manner but there are many variables out of our control that may affect this - including length of time to produce the credentials and shipping time.

Please do not sign up for this event if you feel receiving the credentials will be a problem.  We do not want to disappoint anyone - especially when it comes to something that is out of our control.


----------



## RaySharpton

Hi 4everluvDisney/ Audry and WebmasterJohn/ John.

I have a similar problem, except I have already entered my home address.   Two years ago, I successfully received my credientials from Guest Services at Pop Century Resort for a December Event at DHS.

I used the Pop Century Resort Address with an Attention to my name as a Guest arriving on my reservation date.   I think that is how I did it.

John, if it is allowed, what is the best way to let you know my new address for the credentials to mailed to?   I understand that you cannot be responsible for lost mail.   I can email you the amended address as I have described above.

Thanks in advance.   Ray 



> Originally Posted by *4everluvDisney*
> 
> 
> _We were on the Podcast cruise last December and had a wonderful time._
> _Before I order tickets I have a question._
> _We are from Canada and will be leaving here the middle of November and checking into AKL Villas on Nov 30th. I read that the credentials will be mailed out 2 weeks prior to the event. Can they be mailed to the resort instead of my home address?_
> _This looks like a great time, and the 10th just happens to be our wedding anniversary._
> 
> _Thanks to the team for all the time and effort you put into these events. _
> 
> _Audrey_


 


WebmasterJohn said:


> You are welcome to enter any address you want for where the credentials should be sent.
> 
> Just please understand we cannot be held responsible for misdirected or missing credentials. Credentials cannot be re-issued. If you do not receive them for any reason we cannot re-send them.
> 
> This is a huge undertaking and we are going to do our best to get the credentials out in a timely manner but there are many variables out of our control that may affect this - including length of time to produce the credentials and shipping time.
> 
> Please do not sign up for this event if you feel receiving the credentials will be a problem. We do not want to disappoint anyone - especially when it comes to something that is out of our control.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Just an fyi...

John discusses some of the aspects of Disapalooza in this week's podcast.  

I was giggling like a school girl as I listened today!


----------



## wishesUT

Halloweenqueen said:


> Just an fyi...
> 
> John discusses some of the aspects of Disapalooza in this week's podcast.
> 
> I was giggling like a school girl as I listened today!



I was so excited as I listened today as well.  This will be our first visit ever and the evening sounds completely awesome!


----------



## fightinfire21

Just booked a stay at Pop from 11/27 to 12/11 AND I signed us up for the DISAPALOOZA event!!!! Obviously I haven't got the confirmation yet but crossing my fingers that we do. If we get in this will be our first DIS event. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Halloweenqueen

See you there!  We will be at POP December 8th-13th!


----------



## chirurgeon

John mentioned on the podcast about the Wand experience not having a big line for the kids to be able to experience this during the party.  KIDS??????  I WANT TO DO THE WAND EXPERIENCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Watch out Maggie and Evie Parfitt, don't get between me and Mr. Ollivander. 

Kim


----------



## Kristina

WebmasterJohn said:


> While I don't think all of the info on that thread is 100% accurate I'm confident we will see a free dining promotion released next week.
> 
> I would put my money on seeing it come out on 8/3.
> 
> If you book through Dreams Unlimited Travel for the DAP dates I will guarantee you a spot at the party.



I booked my trip with Stacy at Dreams last night but try as I might I couldn't get my dates to line up so I could attend the party . I'll be thinking of you all having a blast and hopefully, I'll make the next one !!


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

chirurgeon said:


> John mentioned on the podcast about the Wand experience not having a big line for the kids to be able to experience this during the party. KIDS?????? I WANT TO DO THE WAND EXPERIENCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Watch out Maggie and Evie Parfitt, don't get between me and Mr. Ollivander.
> 
> Kim


 
I totally agree with you!


----------



## DrMomof3

My senior partner just gave me permission to be away for this event, even though he'll be at his time share that weekend.  I didn't think I'd be allowed to go! I immediately signed up and got my confirmation.  I'm a huge HP fan (I flew to London for a long weekend so I could attend the World Premiere of HP7 Part1 with my brother who had tickets).
This will be a solo trip for me (no DH and no kids - PARTY!) and my 1st time to Universal.  I think I'll probably stay at one of the Universal hotels so I can get the front of the line access - still working that out.  Hopefully lots of nice DISers will talk to me so I don't feel stupid and alone! 

Amanda


----------



## jcb

DrMomof3 said:


> My senior partner just gave me permission to be away for this event, even though he'll be at his time share that weekend.  I didn't think I'd be allowed to go! I immediately signed up and got my confirmation.  I'm a huge HP fan (I flew to London for a long weekend so I could attend the World Premiere of HP7 Part1 with my brother who had tickets).
> This will be a solo trip for me (no DH and no kids - PARTY!) and my 1st time to Universal.  I think I'll probably stay at one of the Universal hotels so I can get the front of the line access - still working that out.  Hopefully lots of nice DISers will talk to me so I don't feel stupid and alone!
> 
> Amanda



I'll talk to you if you'll talk to me (i.e., forgetting you're a doctor and I'm a lawyer ).  Being shy at a DIS event is not allowed (I know, I've tried).  Welcome to the party!


----------



## DrMomof3

jcb said:


> I'll talk to you if you'll talk to me (i.e., forgetting your a doctor and I'm a lawyer ).  Being shy at a DIS event is not allowed (I know, I've tried).  Welcome to the party!



Thanks Jack! My step-sister is a lawyer and I love her a lot so we're cool!  I'm not super shy by nature but I haven't done something like this before either.  I am super excited as I had given up any hope of attending. 

Amanda


----------



## momto2inKC

Halloweenqueen said:


> See you there!  We will be at POP December 8th-13th!



We'll be at Pop too Dec 10th-18th (first night room only, then the rest a package with free dining)


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

DrMomof3 said:


> My senior partner just gave me permission to be away for this event, even though he'll be at his time share that weekend. I didn't think I'd be allowed to go! I immediately signed up and got my confirmation. I'm a huge HP fan (I flew to London for a long weekend so I could attend the World Premiere of HP7 Part1 with my brother who had tickets).
> This will be a solo trip for me (no DH and no kids - PARTY!) and my 1st time to Universal. I think I'll probably stay at one of the Universal hotels so I can get the front of the line access - still working that out. Hopefully lots of nice DISers will talk to me so I don't feel stupid and alone!
> 
> Amanda


 
Fantastic - glad you'll be able to join all of us!


----------



## cj9200

If John is excited about the party, I am excited.  Looks like lots of fun.  One minor problem, DD will be with me.  Not that that is a problem but she is 17 and probably only wants to ride and experience HP.  So if you see me running to get back in line and not saying hi, now you know why.


----------



## DrMomof3

TIGGERmetoo said:


> Fantastic - glad you'll be able to join all of us!



Thank you!
I just booked my flights on points.  Hooray!!!  (After getting permission from my DH to leave him with our 3 children for the weekend!)

Amanda


----------



## Iggipolka

DrMomof3 said:


> My senior partner just gave me permission to be away for this event, even though he'll be at his time share that weekend.  I didn't think I'd be allowed to go! I immediately signed up and got my confirmation.  I'm a huge HP fan (I flew to London for a long weekend so I could attend the World Premiere of HP7 Part1 with my brother who had tickets).
> This will be a solo trip for me (no DH and no kids - PARTY!) and my 1st time to Universal.  I think I'll probably stay at one of the Universal hotels so I can get the front of the line access - still working that out.  Hopefully lots of nice DISers will talk to me so I don't feel stupid and alone!
> 
> Amanda




Woo! Another mom traveling w/o kids or spouse! Awesome, I am doing the same.  I'm staying onsite as well and am so looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## DrMomof3

Iggipolka said:


> Woo! Another mom traveling w/o kids or spouse! Awesome, I am doing the same.  I'm staying onsite as well and am so looking forward to meeting everyone.



Awesome! And it looks like you'll be at the World the same time we will - in 3 weeks.  I usually have lime green Mickeys on our stroller, diaper bag, etc.  Look for me!

Amanda


----------



## Gelfling_Jen

Not sure if this has been discussed or not (but I don't think it has been), what is the correct time of the event? The first page of this thread says 9:30pm to midnight, but the confirmation email says 9:30pm to 11:30pm. I hope it's midnight because the more time we have there the better and two hours just doesn't seem like enough time! Will they kick us out right at the end time or will they just not let us enter a ride after midnight but allow us to browse the shops, etc; for a bit longer like at other parks?


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Gelfling_Jen said:


> Not sure if this has been discussed or not (but I don't think it has been), what is the correct time of the event? The first page of this thread says 9:30pm to midnight, but the confirmation email says 9:30pm to 11:30pm. I hope it's midnight because the more time we have there the better and two hours just doesn't seem like enough time! Will they kick us out right at the end time or will they just not let us enter a ride after midnight but allow us to browse the shops, etc; for a bit longer like at other parks?



The rides will be running until 11:30PM.  This is because of a town ordinance on noise.  The shops will be open until midnight.


----------



## sayhello

WebmasterJohn said:


> The rides will be running until 11:30PM.  This is because of a town ordinance on noise.  The shops will be open until midnight.


Which town?  Hogsmeade??  

Sayhello


----------



## SJCANEWMAN

We are interested in the party.  Will be our first event.  We will be bringing our children, one of which will be 11 months old at the time.  Will she require a ticket to the party?


----------



## Iggipolka

DrMomof3 said:


> Awesome! And it looks like you'll be at the World the same time we will - in 3 weeks.  I usually have lime green Mickeys on our stroller, diaper bag, etc.  Look for me!
> 
> Amanda



Wow! That's too funny! Are you going to the meet at the Poly?  I do the lime green Mickey head thing too. I will look for you.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

SJCANEWMAN said:


> We are interested in the party.  Will be our first event.  We will be bringing our children, one of which will be 11 months old at the time.  Will she require a ticket to the party?



Yes, everyone regardless of age will need credentials (which we will provide to all registered guests) to enter.  There will be USO employees checking IDs so if you do not have credentials or you forget them there is no way to get in to the event.  They will not have a way to verify you paid and you will be turned away if you do not have credentials.

We are charging slightly less for children but USO is still charging us the same amount per head regardless of the age of the children - so we lose money there.

Just a reminder there are only a few spots left - please act fast.


----------



## DrMomof3

Iggipolka said:


> Wow! That's too funny! Are you going to the meet at the Poly?  I do the lime green Mickey head thing too. I will look for you.



We land at 2pm on Saturday so I don't think we'll make the meet.  I doubt my family would understand my request to go straight from MCO to meeting a bunch of "strangers." 

Amanda


----------



## rjvose17

Alright so my DH and I are all signed up for the event and airfare is booked. So we are heading down to FL for our first ever dismeet kinda thing. We have never ever done anything like this at all and were kinda wondering what we are getting ourselves into. Socially we are somewhat shy...we dont typically go looking for conversation but if we are spoken to we don't ignore and we engage in the conversation. I see there is a DJ...will there be a spot to dance? Do people just stand around chatting? What do they talk about? I am very nervous and excited at the same time. Any info would be helpful. Thanks guys!


----------



## jcb

rjvose17 said:


> Alright so my DH and I are all signed up for the event and airfare is booked. So we are heading down to FL for our first ever dismeet kinda thing. We have never ever done anything like this at all and were kinda wondering what we are getting ourselves into. Socially we are somewhat shy...we dont typically go looking for conversation but if we are spoken to we don't ignore and we engage in the conversation. I see there is a DJ...will there be a spot to dance? Do people just stand around chatting? What do they talk about? I am very nervous and excited at the same time. Any info would be helpful. Thanks guys!



I think this is when John is going to do the single ladies dance, so yes there will be dancing. 

Im unnaturally shy as well but don't worry the folks here are very friendly.  Many of us know each other from past events, cruises, the boards etc. So it might look like there are groups talking.  Don't hesitate to join in.  Also, In past events, the podcast crew, John included, has made an effort to make all folks feel welcome.  (I'm not picking on John, he is just a lot sweeter than he wants to let on during the podcast.). So don't be nervous. Just have fun.


----------



## JenniBugInPink

jcb said:


> I think this is when John is going to do the single ladies dance, so yes there will be dancing.


Hard to believe that we are actually getting that AND Harry Potter for the one price of admission! I'd have just paid for "All the single ladies, all the singles ladies..." and seeing John dance! Not to mention the thrill of finally getting to meet my podcast idols. And free butterbeer to boot. Life is truly amazing.


----------



## DisneyKevin

rjvose17 said:


> Alright so my DH and I are all signed up for the event and airfare is booked. So we are heading down to FL for our first ever dismeet kinda thing. We have never ever done anything like this at all and were kinda wondering what we are getting ourselves into. Socially we are somewhat shy...we dont typically go looking for conversation but if we are spoken to we don't ignore and we engage in the conversation. I see there is a DJ...will there be a spot to dance? Do people just stand around chatting? What do they talk about? I am very nervous and excited at the same time. Any info would be helpful. Thanks guys!



Please dont worry about any of this.

As Jack has said, some of us know each other from past events and podcast cruises, but all of us started in the same place.

All of the attractions and retail operations will be open, as well as the beverage locations....so there will be a great deal to see and do.

Most conversations start with with "what's your board name" and your event credentials will have your name and board name on them....so there is a lot of trying to read each others credentials without being obvious. 

All of the podcast team will be there and we all try to meet and mingle with as many people as possible....so please make sure you say hello.


----------



## jcb

This will likely land me in his big book of grievances (but since I'm probably the first entry, what the heck).

There is a highly classified youtube video of John doing the single ladies dance.

Now, I didn't say it was John Magi, did I?


----------



## DisneyKevin

jcb said:


> This will likely land me in his big book of grievances (but since I'm probably the first entry, what the heck).
> 
> There is a highly classified youtube video of John doing the single ladies dance.
> 
> Now, I didn't say it was John Magi, did I?



Two words....

Shiny pants.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

jcb said:


> I think this is when John is going to do the single ladies dance, so yes there will be dancing.





Single Ladies is so 5 minutes ago - now I'm all about The Dougie!!!!


----------



## Lynn57

Is there any information about transportation to WWHOP from WDW?  I know it asked whether I needed transportation, but I wasn't sure if any decision has been about this yet.  I'm trying to make my ADRs for that night and am not sure if I need to be at my hotel to catch a bus, since I was also asked where I was staying...  

I can't wait since this will be my first Dis event!


----------



## JenniBugInPink

jcb said:


> This will likely land me in his big book of grievances (but since I'm probably the first entry, what the heck).
> 
> There is a highly classified youtube video of John doing the single ladies dance.
> 
> Now, I didn't say it was John Magi, did I?


 I just knew it couldn't be THAT easy, LOL!


----------



## OKW Lover

Just wanted to add my comments to John's about feeling free to join in conversations.  You'll find we are a very friendly group.  

As John noted, some of us know each other from past events and you'll certainly see us renewing acquantainces that night - I know Val & I are looking forward to seeing a lot of our DIS friends there.  

But you'll also see us striking up new friendships.  As kind of "old hands" at these things we realize its important for people not to feel left out.  So we will be on the lookout for wallflowers and make a point to go up and say hi.


----------



## HollyMac71

Over the weekend the DH and I were at a family function and all DH kept saying was "She is dragging me to something at WWOHP in December."  

I told him for Christmas he is going to be eating "shoe" for dinner when he finds out how much fun he is going to have!


----------



## rjvose17

Thanks for the feedback guys. I am sure it's going to be fun no matter what. I just like to prepare myself for situations. I don't want to "show up in a red dress if everyone else is wearing tan"...kinda thing. We are heading to the World September 15th - 27th and staying at BC, AKV, and BLT using our points for the first time but it's a family trip. The Disapalooza will be a adults only adventure for the DH and I. We can't wait!


----------



## jcb

rjvose17 said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys. I am sure it's going to be fun no matter what. I just like to prepare myself for situations. I don't want to "show up in a red dress if everyone else is wearing tan"...kinda thing. We are heading to the World September 15th - 27th and staying at BC, AKV, and BLT using our points for the first time but it's a family trip. The Disapalooza will be a adults only adventure for the DH and I. We can't wait!



Red dress?

Who said anything about a dress code? 

Have fun in September.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

rjvose17 said:


> Alright so my DH and I are all signed up for the event and airfare is booked. So we are heading down to FL for our first ever dismeet kinda thing. We have never ever done anything like this at all and were kinda wondering what we are getting ourselves into. Socially we are somewhat shy...we dont typically go looking for conversation but if we are spoken to we don't ignore and we engage in the conversation. I see there is a DJ...will there be a spot to dance? Do people just stand around chatting? What do they talk about? I am very nervous and excited at the same time. Any info would be helpful. Thanks guys!



I know how you feel. Trust me, everyone here is amazingly welcoming and you both will have an outstanding time. I'll look for you both to say hi. Be sure to do the same!


----------



## chirurgeon

jcb said:


> Red dress?
> 
> Who said anything about a dress code?
> 
> Have fun in September.



Jack, I think you would look great in a red dress.  

Kim


----------



## Gelfling_Jen

WebmasterJohn said:


> Single Ladies is so 5 minutes ago - now I'm all about The Dougie!!!!



Don't know where I've been for the past year...I had no idea what The Dougie is! I had to google it...then spent the next 10 minutes dancing like a fool in my living room trying to find my "swag". Next dance lesson...The Jerk!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Gelfling_Jen said:


> Don't know where I've been for the past year...I had no idea what The Dougie is! I had to google it...then spent the next 10 minutes dancing like a fool in my living room trying to find my "swag". Next dance lesson...The Jerk!


----------



## jcb

chirurgeon said:


> Jack, I think you would look great in a red dress.
> 
> Kim



I'm holding out for shiny pants


----------



## mytripsandraces

I thought we were wearing our dress robes.


----------



## Stinkerbe11

It will probably get a little chilly so......Snuggies for everyone


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Harry Potter snugglies, of course!     We need to get one for Pete!


----------



## floaton

Halloweenqueen said:


> Harry Potter snugglies, of course!     We need to get one for Pete!



The first thing I saw for one reason or another was the word halloweenqueen in the image URL link in my email notification and instantly thought.... Spooktaaaakular!!!!


----------



## AwfullyBigAdventures

I got confirmation that we got into the event, but it looks like we were charged the regular rate instead of the Dreams Unlimited rate (and I booked through them.) Who should I talk to about at?

At any rate, I am _really_ excited about this. Both my boys are MASSIVE Harry Potter fans and I cannot wait to see the looks on their faces when I surprise them with this!!

I'll get their red dresses/shiny pants/snuggies ready!!


----------



## stitchlover

AwfullyBigAdventures said:


> I got confirmation that we got into the event, but it looks like we were charged the regular rate instead of the Dreams Unlimited rate (and I booked through them.) Who should I talk to about at?
> 
> At any rate, I am _really_ excited about this. Both my boys are MASSIVE Harry Potter fans and I cannot wait to see the looks on their faces when I surprise them with this!!
> 
> I'll get their red dresses/shiny pants/snuggies ready!!



I would email John at john@dreamsunlimitedtravel.com


----------



## sdlong329

AwfullyBigAdventures said:


> I got confirmation that we got into the event, but it looks like we were charged the regular rate instead of the Dreams Unlimited rate (and I booked through them.) Who should I talk to about at?



John will likely only refer the matter (FWD the email) back to the DU agent.  Accordingly, I would email your DU agent directly.  More than likely, it was a simple oversight.

Steven


----------



## WebmasterJohn

AwfullyBigAdventures said:


> I got confirmation that we got into the event, but it looks like we were charged the regular rate instead of the Dreams Unlimited rate (and I booked through them.) Who should I talk to about at?
> 
> At any rate, I am _really_ excited about this. Both my boys are MASSIVE Harry Potter fans and I cannot wait to see the looks on their faces when I surprise them with this!!
> 
> I'll get their red dresses/shiny pants/snuggies ready!!



Angela - Dreams Unlimited Travel clients had a different sign-up process than non-clients which automatically calculated the lower price.  If you did not use the client specific form you were charged the non-client rate.

Please email me with your DU reservation ID number and your full name so I can work on getting this corrected for you.

john@dreamsunlimitedtravel.com

Thanks
John


----------



## AwfullyBigAdventures

Thanks for the advice everyone. It looks like I might have signed up in the wrong place.  John fixed everything for me though.

I've glanced through this thread, but I'm new and don't really know anyone. I'm wondering if anyone can tell me if very many children will be there or are these events usually pretty full of adults?


----------



## *NikkiBell*

AwfullyBigAdventures said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone. It looks like I might have signed up in the wrong place.  John fixed everything for me though.
> 
> I've glanced through this thread, but I'm new and don't really know anyone. I'm wondering if anyone can tell me if very many children will be there or are these events usually pretty full of adults?



 I attended DISapalooza back in 2009 and saw a big mix of both kids and adults. I think you'll find this is the case at the Harry Potter event as well. Similarly, the DIS has a very friendly bunch of people, and you will make friends easily. It helps to post on the Unplugged board before the event so you can get to know people ahead of time. I'll be sure to look for you!


----------



## momto2inKC

AwfullyBigAdventures said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone. It looks like I might have signed up in the wrong place.  John fixed everything for me though.
> 
> I've glanced through this thread, but I'm new and don't really know anyone. I'm wondering if anyone can tell me if very many children will be there or are these events usually pretty full of adults?



This will be my first Dis event too.  I'm bringing my kids along, they're 12 and 14.


----------



## AwfullyBigAdventures

I've seen on these boards that you're supposed to wear a paint sample to let people know you post on Disboards. Lime green Mickey, right? Where do you put it? I am trying to get some pins and lanyards for my kids to trade, I was thinking about hanging it on the lanyard...is that good? We'll be at WDW for a week before the party at Universal.


----------



## OKW Lover

AwfullyBigAdventures said:


> I've seen on these boards that you're supposed to wear a paint sample to let people know you post on Disboards. Lime green Mickey, right? Where do you put it? I am trying to get some pins and lanyards for my kids to trade, I was thinking about hanging it on the lanyard...is that good? We'll be at WDW for a week before the party at Universal.



Put it anywhere that people can see it.  A lanyard would work just fine.


----------



## wishesUT

AwfullyBigAdventures said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone. It looks like I might have signed up in the wrong place.  John fixed everything for me though.
> 
> I've glanced through this thread, but I'm new and don't really know anyone. I'm wondering if anyone can tell me if very many children will be there or are these events usually pretty full of adults?



We'll be there with two of our four boys, ages 8 & 6.  We're also arriving the week before and it looks like we're both from Utah!  You don't see a whole lot of people from Utah posting on these boards.  This will be my first event too and I'm really excited.


----------



## fightinfire21

Is there a list of any DIS Meets going on during the DISApalooza time?


----------



## sorcerer sergio

fightinfire21 said:


> Is there a list of any DIS Meets going on during the DISApalooza time?



I was wondering the same thing...is there a different thread for that maybe?

Thanks!

-Sergio


----------



## PhillipsSweetPea

My husband & I will be first time attenders to Disapalooza this December! I've been doing the happy dance    since we were confirmed last week. I'm also looking forward to attending a live podcast taping


----------



## PhillipsSweetPea

My husband & I will be first time attenders to Disapalooza this December! I've been doing the happy dance  since we were confirmed last week. I'm also looking forward to attending a live podcast taping 

Now...if only December would get her soon


----------



## Scott5150

Just wanted to say hi.  This will be our first DIS event, and our first trip to Harry Potter-land at Universal.  Our family are big Harry Potter Fans and this will be a "Surprise" to our kids (11, 8) on the last night of our week long WDW Trip.

We are scheduled on Podcast Cruise 4.0 also.  But that is so far away it seems cruel to think about it now.

Scott


----------



## HollyMac71

PhillipsSweetPea said:


> My husband & I will be first time attenders to Disapalooza this December! I've been doing the happy dance  since we were confirmed last week. I'm also looking forward to attending a live podcast taping
> 
> Now...if only December would get her soon



Same goes for us.  Even though my DH doesn't know what to expect I'm giving him a little introduction next weekend with a DIS meet.


----------



## chirurgeon

A question for John.  Now that I'm back to work, I am able to finalize my plans for December.  I really want to see Neil Patrick Harris for the Candlelight Processional.  The only available night is the night of DISaPalooza.  Do you have a general idea on the transportation from Disney property to Universal? Time and place? I'm debating the 5p and 6:45p show.  I really like the show after full dark, I'm just worried about how tight the transportation will be if I do the 6:45 show.

Thanks, John.

Kim

P.S. Please don't put me on the grievance list.


----------



## Disneysnel

We are getting SO excited, can't wait and can't WAIT to meet everyone I've been on here for 10 years now and this will be our first time meeting everyone. 
Come ON December!


----------



## Iggipolka

I'm so excited about this event!  I was wondering if the podcast crew knew about when and possibly where, the live podcast will be on Sunday? I'm currently staying Thursday - Sunday, but may change to Friday - Monday so I can be at the podcast taping.  

Thanks!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

chirurgeon said:


> A question for John.  Now that I'm back to work, I am able to finalize my plans for December.  I really want to see Neil Patrick Harris for the Candlelight Processional.  The only available night is the night of DISaPalooza.  Do you have a general idea on the transportation from Disney property to Universal? Time and place? I'm debating the 5p and 6:45p show.  I really like the show after full dark, I'm just worried about how tight the transportation will be if I do the 6:45 show.
> 
> Thanks, John.
> 
> Kim
> 
> P.S. Please don't put me on the grievance list.



Sorry - no details on transportation yet.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Iggipolka said:


> I'm so excited about this event!  I was wondering if the podcast crew knew about when and possibly where, the live podcast will be on Sunday? I'm currently staying Thursday - Sunday, but may change to Friday - Monday so I can be at the podcast taping.
> 
> Thanks!



Sorry - no details on the live show yet.


----------



## TSWJan78

chirurgeon said:


> A question for John.  Now that I'm back to work, I am able to finalize my plans for December.  I really want to see Neil Patrick Harris for the Candlelight Processional.  The only available night is the night of DISaPalooza.  Do you have a general idea on the transportation from Disney property to Universal? Time and place? I'm debating the 5p and 6:45p show.  I really like the show after full dark, I'm just worried about how tight the transportation will be if I do the 6:45 show.
> 
> Thanks, John.
> 
> Kim
> 
> P.S. Please don't put me on the grievance list.



We are going to the 5:00 show Kim.. and lunch at Chef's!!


----------



## chirurgeon

TSWJan78 said:


> We are going to the 5:00 show Kim.. and lunch at Chef's!!



I was thinking about Teppan Edo. I've never been there.

Kim


----------



## ninecrayons

Seems like a lot of people will be at the 5pm show. We're doing that as well. Lunch at the San Angel.


----------



## MarbleBob

We are so excited!  This will be an unusual trip to Florida for us this time around.  Instead of visiting the Disney parks all week, we plan to goof around the area.  Ft. Myers on Monday, Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party on Wednesday, Legoland on Friday, and DISApalooza with be the icing on the cake on Saturday!!


----------



## clovermeg

OH MY GOODNESS!!! This is going to be awesome! My daughter and I just moved to Orlando from South Carolina (I accepted a teaching position) and so this will be our first introduction to a DIS Event! We are so excited (well, at least I am, I'm keeping it a secret from her)! Now, I'm just waiting on getting some proof that I am a resident so I can go get my FL driver's license so I can take care of what's most important...getting an annual pass to WDW!!! 

Meg


----------



## sorcerer sergio

TSWJan78 said:


> We are going to the 5:00 show Kim.. and lunch at Chef's!!



Lunch @ Germany and 5:00 NPH!!


----------



## DutchsMommy

Just ordered the tickets.  Super excited - going to visit the Mouse first and then on to Universal for our first visit ever!  Looking forward to the whole experience and especially WWoHP with great DISers!!!    I am just praying my credentials come in time as we are up in the Great White North and the mail is a tad slow at times.  Being a type-A planner as most of us are, of course I need at least 1 thing to stress about LOL.


----------



## MaryKatesMom

Just back from our first trip at WWoHP and the Adventures of HP was absolutely amazing!!!  It has now surpassed Soarin' as my favorite ride.  I am very excited to take my neices and nephew, not to mention the DH who missed the trip.

It is going to be really lovely to see it without crowds and I loved Butterbeer.


----------



## jk and ek

the trip we've been planning for a year just so happens to be the same week as this event..and while looking over our planning spreadsheet, the 10th is the only day we had no firm plans for the day aside from a dinner at jiko....i think that's a sign! (especially since we were trying to work out a way to visit IOA but were only really interested in WWOHP so it was hard to justify the effort)

i just submitted the request for both of us, i hope there's still room!


----------



## DutchsMommy

jk and ek said:


> the trip we've been planning for a year just so happens to be the same week as this event..and while looking over our planning spreadsheet, the 10th is the only day we had no firm plans for the day aside from a dinner at jiko....i think that's a sign! (especially since we were trying to work out a way to visit IOA but were only really interested in WWOHP so it was hard to justify the effort)
> 
> i just submitted the request for both of us, i hope there's still room!



Hi JK and EK - noticed your ticker and we will be at Kidani same time as you - cant wait!, then tsfing over to Portofino for the weekend and the DISapalloza event.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

This thread has been so quiet.  I hope they discuss the event during this week's podcast.  I know the crew has been so busy this summer.  And I can't wait to hear about London/Paris.


----------



## sorcerer sergio

It's less than three months away, woohoo!

I'm guessing we will get some more info in a couple weeks, after the Aulani and ABD reviews!


----------



## mnra

Can you attend the recording of the podcast if you are not going to the universal event.


----------



## WebmasterJohn




----------



## ejud

Are we supposed to get something in the mail? if so, when should I expect that?

thanks,

Jud


----------



## bigmoonmullen

Hi John,

Question for you.

If we pay for the RT transportation and deicide to only use if for the return trip will be still be able to board the buses?

We plan on going over to City Walk early that day by cab.   

Thank,

Mark


----------



## OKW Lover

Thanks John, appreciate the update.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

bigmoonmullen said:


> Hi John,
> 
> Question for you.
> 
> If we pay for the RT transportation and deicide to only use if for the return trip will be still be able to board the buses?
> 
> We plan on going over to City Walk early that day by cab.
> 
> Thank,
> 
> Mark



Hi Mark

Yes - you don't HAVE to use the transportation if you sign-up...but you have to sign-up if you want the transportation - both or one way.

You also cannot give your 'seat' to someone else if you decide not to use it.

Thanks
John


----------



## NancyIL

For those who drive to Universal, will they be charged the usual parking fee?


----------



## WebmasterJohn

NancyIL said:


> For those who drive to Universal, will they be charged the usual parking fee?



Yes - regular parking fees will apply.


----------



## NancyIL

I know the bus transportation is only from/to Disney property. However, are there any plans to have a Downtown Disney pick-up/drop-off - for those who are staying off-site, but  would have late-night transportation available between DD and their hotel?


----------



## WebmasterJohn

NancyIL said:


> I know the bus transportation is only from/to Disney property. However, are there any plans to have a Downtown Disney pick-up/drop-off - for those who are staying off-site, but  would have late-night transportation available between DD and their hotel?



We have not worked out the specifics with the bus company yet as to where/when the pick ups and drop offs will occur.  We have to wait until we have a full count of who will be using the transportation and where they will be staying.

The bus company is going to charge us extra per pick-up and drop off location so we are trying to minimize the number of these we have.  If people are staying in one resort area and can walk or take transportation to 'centrally located' resort we will try to do that.

The likelihood of having a seperate pick-up/drop at DD is slim.


----------



## NancyIL

WebmasterJohn said:


> We have not worked out the specifics with the bus company yet as to where/when the pick ups and drop offs will occur.  We have to wait until we have a full count of who will be using the transportation and where they will be staying.
> 
> The bus company is going to charge us extra per pick-up and drop off location so we are trying to minimize the number of these we have.  If people are staying in one resort area and can walk or take transportation to 'centrally located' resort we will try to do that.
> 
> The likelihood of having a seperate pick-up/drop at DD is slim.



Thanks, John.  I booked 2 WWoHP tickets, but my friend  is staying at Bonnet Creek - making her return transportation more difficult. I would book the bus just for myself, but the info says everyone in your party has to use the bus.


----------



## chirurgeon

John, I noticed my hotel on the transportation sign up is showing as French Quarter, but I have changed to Riverside. Is this a problem? I already sent in my payment.

Thanks, 
Kim


----------



## WebmasterMike

FYI - If you want to get a photopass CD ahead of DAP 

http://www.disneyphotopass.com/previsitoffer.aspx


----------



## WebmasterJohn

chirurgeon said:


> John, I noticed my hotel on the transportation sign up is showing as French Quarter, but I have changed to Riverside. Is this a problem? I already sent in my payment.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kim



Hey Kim


Send a note to DAP@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com about it

Thanks
John


----------



## sayhello

k5jmh said:


> FYI - If you want to get a photopass CD ahead of DAP
> 
> http://www.disneyphotopass.com/previsitoffer.aspx


Hmmm...  That's not going to help much with an event at Universal.  Are there things going on at the Parks that I haven't heard about yet?

Sayhello


----------



## MyMuse

Quote:
Originally Posted by fightinfire21  
Is there a list of any DIS Meets going on during the DISApalooza time? 



sorcerer sergio said:


> I was wondering the same thing...is there a different thread for that maybe?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -Sergio



Me too! I hope I'm not missing anything!


----------



## DisMullins

I'm getting so excited!!  I'm ready for it to be here TODAY!!


----------



## jmamom

I sent my reservation and deposit to Dreams Unlimited a week ago today.  They said it would be a few days before I got confirmation, but I've been having trouble with my email account.  I sent DU an email yesterday and still haven't heard back.  Is this normal or do you think its my troublesome email?  Thanks!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

jmamom said:


> I sent my reservation and deposit to Dreams Unlimited a week ago today.  They said it would be a few days before I got confirmation, but I've been having trouble with my email account.  I sent DU an email yesterday and still haven't heard back.  Is this normal or do you think its my troublesome email?  Thanks!



We have your reservation request.  These particular rooms are being booked through group space held at Universal so the process is a little slower than 'normal'.

Rest assured you have a room - we just need to get the confirmation back from USO - I'm sure that will happen sometime this morning.

Thanks for your patience
John


----------



## jmamom

Thank you so much - I was worried about it being a problem with my email!  I promise to be patient from now on!


----------



## mrcricket

John,

Is there still space available for this event? I just got back from the DIS meet in Texas and I'm now jealous of everyone going. Tell me there's room. Puhleeze.


----------



## Willow1213

mrcricket said:


> John,
> 
> Is there still space available for this event? I just got back from the DIS meet in Texas and I'm now jealous of everyone going. Tell me there's room. Puhleeze.



I'm wondering the same thing. I have some vacation time to burn and am contemplating a solo trip to the World the weekend of DAP. 

I got a promotion in July and now that I am not in retail I can actually take vacation time during the holiday season! So of course I'm bursting at the seams to see WDW all decorated for the holidays and MVMCP and CP - what a better way than to do it solo with 600+ DISers in town the same weekend!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

mrcricket said:


> John,
> 
> Is there still space available for this event? I just got back from the DIS meet in Texas and I'm now jealous of everyone going. Tell me there's room. Puhleeze.



The best way I can answer that is if this page works we still have open enrollment space at the event - http://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/DAP2011.cfm

If it doesn't then the only way to get a space at the event is by booking a room within our group space at USO - http://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/dap-2011.cfm

It also looks like we are going to have to close registrations soon - mayeb 10/15 - as we need time to get credentials produced.  I will try to post an exact date when I know it but if you want to come to this event you have to act now!!!


----------



## WebmasterKathy

Can't wait to see my DIS buddies in December-   I just booked my flights (GREAT deal with American right now!), now I'm ready for the party!!!


----------



## RaySharpton

Hi, Kathy.   I can't wait to see you again, and I will be there, too.   Ray


----------



## WebmasterKathy

Ray, it will be so great to see you!!!


----------



## sayhello

WebmasterKathy said:


> Can't wait to see my DIS buddies in December-   I just booked my flights (GREAT deal with American right now!), now I'm ready for the party!!!


Ooo!  I'm looking forward to meeting you, Kathy!  

Sayhello


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Please go to first post for an update on the transportation.

If you are interested in the transportation please make sure you sign up ASAP.  We are probably going to have to stop taking transportation bookings on or about 10/15 so we can sign the final contract with the bus company....so act fast!!!

The page to sign-up for transportation is here - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/DAP2011_transportation.cfm

Thanks
John


----------



## RaySharpton

WebmasterJohn said:


> Please go to first post for an update on the transportation.
> 
> If you are interested in the transportation please make sure you sign up ASAP. We are probably going to have to stop taking transportation bookings on or about 10/15 so we can sign the final contract with the bus company....so act fast!!!
> 
> The page to sign-up for transportation is here - https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/DAP2011_transportation.cfm
> 
> Thanks
> John


 
Thanks, John. I already registered and received an email to send back information about using my own mobility scooter with the bus. Thank you for offering this extra offering. And thank you for changing my mailing address to my WDW resort address. Ray


----------



## gmboy95

This is my first time at this event, and my wife's second. Really looking forward to it.......staying at old key west.........see you all at the gurgling suitcase!!!


----------



## Halloweenqueen

I made our transportation ressies.  One step closer to BUTTERBEER!!!  Thanks, John!


----------



## DisMullins

I will admit, I'm still a little in shock that I am actually going to have to opportunity to FINALLY attend a DIS event!!    The stars definitely aligned for me on this one.  To meet the people behind the hilarious stories I hear week in and week out, and the other DIS-ers who are just as crazy about Disney as me?! Who could ask for anything more!


----------



## rlduvall

Yay.  I see where a bus will be coming directly to AKL.  Hopefully, this will be a party bus with a stripper pole . . .


----------



## DisneylandDeeDee

The stars have aligned...my daughter and I are so thrilled to be attending our first Dis gathering. Can't wait to meet everyone!

Dee Dee


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Transportation registration will close 10/15/2011.

If you want transportation and you have not received an email on how to sign-up email us at DAP@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com


----------



## WebmasterJohn

More updates in original post - answers to frequently asked questions.


----------



## Scott5150

Just made our transportation reservations - lucky for us that POFQ was on the list.  Ready to invade WWoHP!


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

Any word yet on any DISApalooza 2011 shirts, etc. from Cafe Press?


----------



## mjaclyn

I was just wondering if the prices for children are regardless of age? My son is 2. Are all children the same price?

Thanks


----------



## Yvet

mjaclyn said:


> I was just wondering if the prices for children are regardless of age? My son is 2. Are all children the same price?
> 
> Thanks



The price for children is one set price it doesn't matter how old that child is.


----------



## chirurgeon

Kim the trouble maker here. Still trying to get into John's big book of grievances. If I happen to be spending most of December tenth ay Epcot. I was wondering if    it would be possible to get the Dreams bus at the Beach Club, instead of my designated location?

Ducking for cover,
Kim


----------



## DisneyKevin

chirurgeon said:


> Kim the trouble maker here. Still trying to get into John's big book of grievances. If I happen to be spending most of December tenth ay Epcot. I was wondering if    it would be possible to get the Dreams bus at the Beach Club, instead of my designated location?
> 
> Ducking for cover,
> Kim



Please write to DAP@dreamsUnlimitedTravel.com


----------



## Halloweenqueen

I wonder how the bus will work.  I would love it if there was a schedule with the times the bus is making the resort rounds.  Then we could pick it up where we wanted rather than just at our home resorts.  


We are having dinner at California Grill before the party.  I would love to have the option to catch the bus there, just in case dinner runs late, rather than having to go back to POP.  

Of course, we are flexible...just a thought.


----------



## the.wizard

We are looking forward to getting a chance to meet everyone.
We will be at Boardwalk for three nights and trying to squeeze in everything.
We have never been during Christmas season.


----------



## disneygirl319

WebmasterJohn said:


> *Sign-up Process for Non-Dreams Unlimited Travel Clients*
> 
> General registration for this event is now open.
> 
> The page to register is http://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/DAP2011.cfm
> 
> Once our space is full we will be taking a waitlist for the event.



Are we still able to register?  I wasn't sure if the travel space was full or if the event was full?  When I go to the link it still allows me to continue with registration.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

John said he would post if registration was full/closed.  Go ahead and register!  See you there!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

WebmasterKathy said:


> Can't wait to see my DIS buddies in December-   I just booked my flights (GREAT deal with American right now!), now I'm ready for the party!!!



Kathy's going? WOOT!! Can't wait to see you again!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

disneygirl319 said:


> Are we still able to register?  I wasn't sure if the travel space was full or if the event was full?  When I go to the link it still allows me to continue with registration.



If the link is live that means you can still register.  Once we reach capacity that form will turn off automatically.

We have been 'flirting' with capacity for a while.  That form actually turned off for a few days (I know because I saw the emails about people wanting to register) but we recently had a few people who asked for space back-out.

If the form is live I suggest you sign-up right then - DO NOT WAIT!!!!

We are going to have to turn off incoming requests soon anyway as we need time to get the credentials produced.

Don't wait and miss out.  Once the credentials go to print we cannot accept new registrants at all - no exceptions.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Halloweenqueen said:


> I wonder how the bus will work.  I would love it if there was a schedule with the times the bus is making the resort rounds.  Then we could pick it up where we wanted rather than just at our home resorts.
> 
> 
> We are having dinner at California Grill before the party.  I would love to have the option to catch the bus there, just in case dinner runs late, rather than having to go back to POP.
> 
> Of course, we are flexible...just a thought.



The bus company will receive a list of who will be at each bus stop/resort.  From that they will determine the order of how they stop at each resort and the timing.  They will not provide us with a schedule of when they will be at each resort - it's just not possible.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

WebmasterJohn said:


> The bus company will receive a list of who will be at each bus stop/resort.  From that they will determine the order of how they stop at each resort and the timing.  They will not provide us with a schedule of when they will be at each resort - it's just not possible.



Makes sense.  Thanks, John! If we are worried about timing we will just take a taxi to the resort.  No problem.


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

TIGGERmetoo said:


> Any word yet on any DISApalooza 2011 shirts, etc. from Cafe Press?



Corey - is there going to be anything for this year?


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Event Registration will close 10/28/2011 at midnight Eastern Time


----------



## Spaceace5150

WebmasterJohn said:


> We are going to have to turn off incoming requests soon anyway as we need time to get the credentials produced.
> 
> Don't wait and miss out.  Once the credentials go to print we cannot accept new registrants at all - no exceptions.



I hope you get a different clerk at the Post Office this year when you try to mail the credentials...


----------



## dansyr2514

I'm so psyched to be a part of this!


----------



## OKW Lover

dansyr2514 said:


> I'm so psyched to be a part of this!



 Looking forward to seeing you again!


----------



## Halloweenqueen

A question for my fellow party goers...How far is Universal from WDW?  Any guesses as to when the shuttle might start it's run?  I may have made my dinner ressie too close to departure.  TIA


----------



## Live2Plan

Hi!  It seems that DH & I may have an unexpected opportunity to attend DISApalooza   I see that the bus transportation is full - does anyone have suggestions for getting there from WDW?  We may not have access to a car - I haven't gotten that far in the planning yet since this just came up today! 

Thanks - any help would be appreciated!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Transportation update in first post


----------



## RaySharpton

WebmasterJohn said:


> Transportation update in first post


 
Thank you, John.    This will be my first time to visit the Islands of Adventure, and I am looking forward to seeing everything in the Wizarding World of Harry Potter for the very first time.

And thank you for allowing bus transportation for my personal mobility scooter, and allowing accessibility for me to drive onto the bus that you are renting.    I know that you didn't have to do that, and I really appreciate the extra effort.     I will absolutely be punctual for the arrival and departure per your instructions on page one.

I don't think that I will be able to ride many attractions, but I hope to try to get to them with my walking cane, if possible, to see the inside of the attractions for the Harry Potter theming which I hear is really incredible.

I wish that I new more people here, but that is okay.     I just don't post as much as I did ten years ago when I got to know so many people at all of the DIS Conventions.    I have very fond memories not only because of all of the events, but because I got to know many people on the DIS forums for almost a year before actually getting to WDW to meet everyone that I only got to know online.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

No worries, Ray, we are all family here!   Looking forward to meeting you!


Lots of good information, John.  Thanks!  Now is decision time.  I have a 5:45pm ressie at California Grill.  That may be cutting it close with the 8:00pm pick up time at POP.  

Unfortunately there are slim pickings for ADRs that night.  I hate to give up that reservation.  We have never tried CG before.


----------



## RaySharpton

Halloweenqueen said:


> No worries, Ray, we are all family here!  Looking forward to meeting you!
> 
> 
> Lots of good information, John. Thanks! Now is decision time. I have a 5:45pm ressie at California Grill. That may be cutting it close with the 8:00pm pick up time at POP.
> 
> Unfortunately there are slim pickings for ADRs that night. I hate to give up that reservation. We have never tried CG before.


 
Thank you.   I look forward to meeting you, too.

Maybe you could arrive early and ask to be seated earlier for a longer dinner time and then take a taxi cab back to Pop Century so you can still enjoy a great dinner.    I don't know how much the taxi fare would be, but I recall a little above $10.00 or more.

Good luck.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

RaySharpton said:


> Thank you, John. This will be my first time to visit the Islands of Adventure, and I am looking forward to seeing everything in the Wizarding World of Harry Potter for the very first time.
> 
> And thank you for allowing bus transportation for my personal mobility scooter, and allowing accessibility for me to drive onto the bus that you are renting. I know that you didn't have to do that, and I really appreciate the extra effort. I will absolutely be punctual for the arrival and departure per your instructions on page one.
> 
> I don't think that I will be able to ride many attractions, but I hope to try to get to them with my walking cane, if possible, to see the inside of the attractions for the Harry Potter theming which I hear is really incredible.
> 
> I wish that I new more people here, but that is okay. I just don't post as much as I did ten years ago when I got to know so many people at all of the DIS Conventions. I have very fond memories not only because of all of the events, but because I got to know many people on the DIS forums for almost a year before actually getting to WDW to meet everyone that I only got to know online.


 
I'm excited I'm finally going to be able to meet you.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

RaySharpton said:


> Thank you, John.    This will be my first time to visit the Islands of Adventure, and I am looking forward to seeing everything in the Wizarding World of Harry Potter for the very first time.
> 
> And thank you for allowing bus transportation for my personal mobility scooter, and allowing accessibility for me to drive onto the bus that you are renting.    I know that you didn't have to do that, and I really appreciate the extra effort.     I will absolutely be punctual for the arrival and departure per your instructions on page one.
> 
> I don't think that I will be able to ride many attractions, but I hope to try to get to them with my walking cane, if possible, to see the inside of the attractions for the Harry Potter theming which I hear is really incredible.
> 
> I wish that I new more people here, but that is okay.     I just don't post as much as I did ten years ago when I got to know so many people at all of the DIS Conventions.    I have very fond memories not only because of all of the events, but because I got to know many people on the DIS forums for almost a year before actually getting to WDW to meet everyone that I only got to know online.



Ray - I was under the impression from a correspondence you had with Kathleen that you can walk onto the bus.  The bus company does not a vehicle you can 'ride onto'.

Please email Kathleen ASAP at Kathleen@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com so we can get this straightened out.

Thanks
John


----------



## the.wizard

We will be coming from looking at the lights at Disney Studios. We will be third stop for pickup
Bus 1
Boardwalk - Convention Entrance
Swan/Dolphin - Dolphin Convention Entrance
Yacht/Beach Club - Yacht Convention Entrance

Any advice on when we should expect the bus that starts it pickups at 8 and what time we need to leave Disney Studios. Would we be better to walk or boat.
We have never stayed in this area before so we were always on buses.

Thanks,

Bill and Deb


----------



## rlduvall

the.wizard said:


> We will be coming from looking at the lights at Disney Studios. We will be third stop for pickup
> Bus 1
> Boardwalk - Convention Entrance
> Swan/Dolphin - Dolphin Convention Entrance
> Yacht/Beach Club - Yacht Convention Entrance
> 
> Any advice on when we should expect the bus that starts it pickups at 8 and what time we need to leave Disney Studios. Would we be better to walk or boat.
> We have never stayed in this area before so we were always on buses.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bill and Deb




Hi Bill and Deb:

Actually, John's updated transportation information indicates that the bus company cannot give them a time that they will be at each resort.  He said we should all be ready and at our appropriate location at 8:00 p.m. I know it's alot of hurry and wait . . . but isn't that the Disney way?  

Per John the Genuis:
_Please note that the bus company WILL NOT provide us with a guaranteed time of pick up at each hotel, just a start time and estimated time of arrival at the event. In addition, they cannot provide us with a 'route schedule' for the buses, just when the buses will start running.
_

As for taking the boat or walking . . . it all depends upon your timing of a boat.  If the boat just left, definitely walk.  If the boat just showed up, definitely take the boat.  If you have no idea when the boat will arrive - I would walk just not to risk it.  The boat is a pretty slow loader.


----------



## dansyr2514

agreed... we beat the boat back by walking a few times


----------



## the.wizard

Thanks,

What time should we leave, assuming we walk, to get to the Y&B pickup for 8?






rlduvall said:


> Hi Bill and Deb:
> 
> Actually, John's updated transportation information indicates that the bus company cannot give them a time that they will be at each resort.  He said we should all be ready and at our appropriate location at 8:00 p.m. I know it's alot of hurry and wait . . . but isn't that the Disney way?
> 
> Per John the Genuis:
> _Please note that the bus company WILL NOT provide us with a guaranteed time of pick up at each hotel, just a start time and estimated time of arrival at the event. In addition, they cannot provide us with a 'route schedule' for the buses, just when the buses will start running.
> _
> 
> As for taking the boat or walking . . . it all depends upon your timing of a boat.  If the boat just left, definitely walk.  If the boat just showed up, definitely take the boat.  If you have no idea when the boat will arrive - I would walk just not to risk it.  The boat is a pretty slow loader.


----------



## goofy4tink

RaySharpton said:


> Thank you, John.    This will be my first time to visit the Islands of Adventure, and I am looking forward to seeing everything in the Wizarding World of Harry Potter for the very first time.
> 
> And thank you for allowing bus transportation for my personal mobility scooter, and allowing accessibility for me to drive onto the bus that you are renting.    I know that you didn't have to do that, and I really appreciate the extra effort.     I will absolutely be punctual for the arrival and departure per your instructions on page one.
> 
> I don't think that I will be able to ride many attractions, but I hope to try to get to them with my walking cane, if possible, to see the inside of the attractions for the Harry Potter theming which I hear is really incredible.
> 
> I wish that I new more people here, but that is okay.     I just don't post as much as I did ten years ago when I got to know so many people at all of the DIS Conventions.    I have very fond memories not only because of all of the events, but because I got to know many people on the DIS forums for almost a year before actually getting to WDW to meet everyone that I only got to know online.



HI Ray!!! Well, you know Karen and I, so there are two people you know that are going!!!! We'll see you there. We are traveling with Masayo and my dd Kate!!


----------



## rlduvall

the.wizard said:


> Thanks,
> 
> What time should we leave, assuming we walk, to get to the Y&B pickup for 8?



Alot of it depends on your physical condition - I hope that doesn't sound rude.  I think it's about a mile - Robo, from the boards, has an aerial view which would show you the actual distance.  I can be over there in about 15 minutes.  If you prefer a more leisurely walk, I would think 25-30 minutes would be better and it is a very pretty walk.    BUT, if it's freezing cold [which it was at this time last year] you might just consider grabbing a taxi.  It wouldn't cost that much.  

Hope this helps.

I just found Robo's aerial view for you.  Click on the link below, post# 8.   And looking at this aerial view, I think it would take me longer than 15 minutes to do it.  I forgot it's quite a ways on the other side of the Boardwalk area. 

http://www.www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1803475


----------



## NancyIL

It takes me 15-20 minutes to walk from the Studios to the Swan, so it would probably take just a bit longer to walk to the YC.


----------



## sayhello

So, John, does this mean those taking your transportation miss the last half hour of the event?

Tobi


----------



## rlduvall

sayhello said:


> So, John, does this mean those taking your transportation miss the last half hour of the event?
> 
> Tobi




I seem to remember John correcting himself on a podcast once that the hours for the Event were really 9:30 p.m. to 11:30 p.m. and that if anyone had a problem with that [not sounding as hateful as that looks in writing] that he would more than gladly refund their money.  I also see that the actual registration form shows 9:30 - 11:30 p.m.


----------



## Yvet

Hello everybody,

We (Emiel and I) think that there are a lot of people that would like to give Pete & Walter a gift for their wedding.
We believe that they have almost everything that their hearts desire and that we can make them most happy with a gift that cares.
So we came up with the idea to set up an firstgiving.com page to raise money for Give Kids The World in honor of their wedding.

Here is the link to the page where you can donate your money:
http://www.firstgiving.com/fundraiser/powerof10/weddinggift

We also have planned to raise money at DIS a Palooza.
We will be there to collect money and at the end of the night we will reveal the amount of money raised as a wedding gift for Pete & Walter.

Please feel free to donate but please don't feel obligated to do so!!

Emiel & Yvette


----------



## Halloweenqueen

rlduvall said:


> I seem to remember John correcting himself on a podcast once that the hours for the Event were really 9:30 p.m. to 11:30 p.m. and that if anyone had a problem with that [not sounding as hateful as that looks in writing] that he would more than gladly refund their money.  I also see that the actual registration form shows 9:30 - 11:30 p.m.



Yes, he said city noise laws prohibited the party from going past midnight.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

I thought I would post a friendly reminder that now is the time to buy any HP hats, scarves, or costumes for the party.  Halloween merchandise everywhere is starting to get discounted.  The best buys are found in after Halloween clearances.

I'm sure some of the kids, as well as the adults want to get into the spirit!


----------



## sayhello

rlduvall said:


> I seem to remember John correcting himself on a podcast once that the hours for the Event were really 9:30 p.m. to 11:30 p.m. and that if anyone had a problem with that [not sounding as hateful as that looks in writing] that he would more than gladly refund their money.  I also see that the actual registration form shows 9:30 - 11:30 p.m.


Ah, thanks!  That makes more sense, then.  



Yvet said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> We (Emiel and I) think that there are a lot of people that would like to give Pete & Walter a gift for their wedding.
> We believe that they have almost everything that their hearts desire and that we can make them most happy with a gift that cares.
> So we came up with the idea to set up an firstgiving.com page to raise money for Give Kids The World in honor of their wedding.
> 
> Here is the link to the page where you can donate your money:
> http://www.firstgiving.com/fundraiser/powerof10/weddinggift
> 
> We also have planned to raise money at DIS a Palooza.
> We will be there to collect money and at the end of the night we will reveal the amount of money raised as a wedding gift for Pete & Walter.
> 
> Please feel free to donate but please don't feel obligated to do so!!
> 
> Emiel & Yvette


What a great idea, you two! 

Sayhello


----------



## WebmasterJohn

The rides will be running 9:30PM - 11:30PM.  The shops and Wizarding World of Harry Potter will be open to us until midnight so people can shop, mingle and enjoy the atmosphere of this almost-empty part of the park as they meander out.

Buses will depart at midnight from a backstage location that is literally right behind the WWHOP area itself.

The bus company has asked that everyone riding the buses be loaded and ready to depart by midnight.

So, taking into account time to get to the buses and loading time I guess technically those folks will miss the last 10 - 15 minutes the WWHOP area will be available to us.

I apologize if anyone feels this is unfair but we have to deal with factors that are out of our control.  If you feel this is unacceptable and you no longer wish to use the transportation please write to DAP@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com


----------



## DrMomof3

I just want to say THANK YOU to you, John, for organizing this amazing event and for helping each of us with our individual issues. (For me it was adding on my 7 year old son a few weeks ago.) It must require an incredible amount of patience to deal with all of us! I'm sure lots of us keep pestering you with questions and problems but I'm very, very grateful for this cool opportunity!

Amanda


----------



## Halloweenqueen

DrMomof3 said:


> I just want to say THANK YOU to you, John, for organizing this amazing event and for helping each of us with our individual issues. (For me it was adding on my 7 year old son a few weeks ago.) It must require an incredible amount of patience to deal with all of us! I'm sure lots of us keep pestering you with questions and problems but I'm very, very grateful for this cool opportunity!
> 
> Amanda



Agreed.  

My Mom loves the fact that the shuttle will have a fantastic drop off/pick up location.


----------



## dansyr2514

Yes...thanks John for organizing.  This will be my first official dis event...although I met alot of great people in October.  I can't wait to meet the rest of the podcast team and alot of people I only know through the boards and chat.  Besides...word on the street is...John is quite the event planner!  I  have a feeling this is going to be an amazing time!


----------



## ejud

Question: What time will UNI allow those attending this event to enter the park?



Jud


----------



## Live2Plan

Everything came together for a Florida getaway in December, so I took the plunge and signed up for DISapalooza!  Woo hoo!    Still working on accommodations - POP is a possibility, but we may also move around a bit (perhaps a couple of days at Cocoa Beach) if we decide to rent a car, and DH's all-time dream is to stay at WL so I may surprise him with a night or two there 

I'm a more of a lurker than a poster, but a faithful listener to the Podcast!  Can't wait to be at my first DIS event - and hoping to get to the podcast taping as well!  Looking forward to meeting the Podcast Team and lots of the new friends!


----------



## DisMullins

I'm getting so excited!!  Thanks to John for setting this up!   You truly are a genius.  This is my first DIS event and can hardly believe I will finally be part of an event I hear about on the podcasts!!


----------



## WebmasterJohn

DISUnplugged PodCast Live Recording for DAP 2011

Sunday 12/11/2011 - 10AM - Noon
Walt Disney World Dolpin Hotel
Conference Room Northern A3 - 4

Doors open at 9:30AM. We need everyone seated by 9:45AM so we can start and end on time.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

ejud said:


> Question: What time will UNI allow those attending this event to enter the park?
> 
> 
> 
> Jud



If you are arriving on your own (not using our transportation) Universal Employees will start to walk people from the front gate of Islands of Adventure to the back of the park beginning at 9PM.  

You will be taken to a 'staging' area in Sinbad's Courtyard where you will meet up with the folks that are taking the transportation.

Everyone will be let into WWHOP at 9:30PM.

The Podcast Team will be at the entrance to WWHOP to greet you.

If you are in the park that day you will be asked to leave.  The entire park will be emptied of guests before our party.

All of this information will be included with your credentials.


----------



## ejud

Thank you.



Jud


----------



## dansyr2514

WebmasterJohn said:


> DISUnplugged PodCast Live Recording for DAP 2011
> 
> Sunday 12/11/2011 - 10AM - Noon
> Walt Disney World Dolpin Hotel
> Conference Room Northern A3 - 4
> 
> Doors open at 9:30AM. We need everyone seated by 9:45AM so we can start and end on time


Woo hoo!!! Woohoo!!! I'm just a little excited.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

WebmasterJohn said:


> DISUnplugged PodCast Live Recording for DAP 2011
> 
> Sunday 12/11/2011 - 10AM - Noon
> Walt Disney World Dolpin Hotel
> Conference Room Northern A3 - 4
> 
> Doors open at 9:30AM. We need everyone seated by 9:45AM so we can start and end on time.



Great news!  Can't wait!


----------



## Disney Enabler

Does anyone know the cost of the cab ride from the Royal Pacific Hotel and the Dolphin Hotel?  Also about how long is the ride?

Carol 
It's a great day to be alive!!!


----------



## WebmasterMike

WebmasterJohn said:


> We need everyone seated by 9:45AM so we can start...*on time.*


----------



## the.wizard

rlduvall said:


> Alot of it depends on your physical condition - I hope that doesn't sound rude.  I think it's about a mile - Robo, from the boards, has an aerial view which would show you the actual distance.  I can be over there in about 15 minutes.  If you prefer a more leisurely walk, I would think 25-30 minutes would be better and it is a very pretty walk.    BUT, if it's freezing cold [which it was at this time last year] you might just consider grabbing a taxi.  It wouldn't cost that much.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> I just found Robo's aerial view for you.  Click on the link below, post# 8.   And looking at this aerial view, I think it would take me longer than 15 minutes to do it.  I forgot it's quite a ways on the other side of the Boardwalk area.




Thanks so much. The idea of a cab never occurred to me. Let's keep our fingers crossed on the weather. We're from RI so it will definitely be warmer than home.


----------



## the.wizard

WebmasterJohn said:


> DISUnplugged PodCast Live Recording for DAP 2011
> 
> Sunday 12/11/2011 - 10AM - Noon
> Walt Disney World Dolpin Hotel
> Conference Room Northern A3 - 4
> 
> Doors open at 9:30AM. We need everyone seated by 9:45AM so we can start and end on time.



I was hoping we could get to this but we will need to be on the way to the airport (kicking and screaming).


----------



## Iggipolka

WebmasterJohn said:


> DISUnplugged PodCast Live Recording for DAP 2011
> 
> Sunday 12/11/2011 - 10AM - Noon
> Walt Disney World Dolpin Hotel
> Conference Room Northern A3 - 4
> 
> Doors open at 9:30AM. We need everyone seated by 9:45AM so we can start and end on time.



Woo!! I am so excited to be able to attend the Podcast Live Recording. I'm taking an extra day off work to attend, but I know it will be totally worth it.
Now, to figure out how to get my sleepy self from Pop to the Dolphin with the least amount of hassle.  Any other people staying at Pop want to share a cab?


----------



## OKW Lover

Looking forward to this too!  As an avid podcast listener, its even more fun to see one created in person.  

Suggestion:  Instead of the "DIS Unplugged", you could call the recording session the "DIS Uncut".


----------



## sayhello

Iggipolka said:


> Woo!! I am so excited to be able to attend the Podcast Live Recording. I'm taking an extra day off work to attend, but I know it will be totally worth it.
> Now, to figure out how to get my sleepy self from Pop to the Dolphin with the least amount of hassle.  Any other people staying at Pop want to share a cab?


I'm staying at Pop!  I'd be happy to share a cab with you.

Sayhello


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Iggipolka said:


> Woo!! I am so excited to be able to attend the Podcast Live Recording. I'm taking an extra day off work to attend, but I know it will be totally worth it.
> Now, to figure out how to get my sleepy self from Pop to the Dolphin with the least amount of hassle.  Any other people staying at Pop want to share a cab?



My sister and I plan to go.  Sharing a cab would be awesome.  We plan on heading to MK afterward, so it wouldn't be a round trip though.


----------



## Iggipolka

sayhello said:


> I'm staying at Pop!  I'd be happy to share a cab with you.
> 
> Sayhello





Halloweenqueen said:


> My sister and I plan to go.  Sharing a cab would be awesome.  We plan on heading to MK afterward, so it wouldn't be a round trip though.



Woo! Awesome! I'm probably going over to Epcot after, so I was thinking about one way.  Let's try and coordinate as we get closer to the date.  I'm traveling solo and arriving late on the 8th.  Would be fun to meet you!


----------



## insoin

Iggipolka said:


> Woo!! I am so excited to be able to attend the Podcast Live Recording. I'm taking an extra day off work to attend, but I know it will be totally worth it.
> Now, to figure out how to get my sleepy self from Pop to the Dolphin with the least amount of hassle.  Any other people staying at Pop want to share a cab?



Me


----------



## watank

I'm interested too!


----------



## evildiva

I'll be staying at Pop as well and will have a rental car. I can take up to four other people with me for the Podcast recording. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## sayhello

Iggipolka said:


> Woo! Awesome! I'm probably going over to Epcot after, so I was thinking about one way.  Let's try and coordinate as we get closer to the date.  I'm traveling solo and arriving late on the 8th.  Would be fun to meet you!


Sounds good!  Looking forward to it!

Sayhello


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Sorry to hear about the logo, Corey.  It's awesome and I was looking forward to buying the shirt.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Halloweenqueen said:


> Sorry to hear about the logo, Corey.  It's awesome and I was looking forward to buying the shirt.



I'm sorry, but I missed something here. What happened? I looked back and didn't see a post.


----------



## jcb

*NikkiBell* said:


> I'm sorry, but I missed something here. What happened? I looked back and didn't see a post.



Listen to the news podcast.  You would have to give Pete points for what he said if he posted that language on the boards.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Ah, thanks, Jack. 

EDIT to Add:

Wow. Just listened. I am disgusted by this especially because DAP is a private event being paid for by the DIS. Will Universal be selling merchandise at this event? If so, is there a cap required with your contract? 

BTW Jack, I think if I truly said my opinions on this I'd have to give myself points.


----------



## FlightlessDuck

After listening to the podcast, I'm sorry, but I have to agree with Universal.

The font used in the logo is too similar to the Harry Potter font.  If you tried to sell merch, you could be sued by Scholastic or Warner Bros or possibly J.K. Rowling herself.

Heck, you could be used as it is, since DiSApalooza is a paid event.


----------



## dansyr2514

Great logo Corey!!! Umm would it be conflict of interest or whatever to sell some merchandise after the event?  Just a thought!


----------



## OKW Lover

Hope that everybody is planning on wearing their DIS merchandise from other events.  It would be great to see all of us with a DIS Unplugged shirt/hat/something.


----------



## NancyIL

OKW Lover said:


> Hope that everybody is planning on wearing their DIS merchandise from other events.  It would be great to see all of us with a DIS Unplugged shirt/hat/something.



The only DIS stuff I have from other events are lanyards. I don't think there will be any mistaking the DIS folks, since we'll have  WWoHP to ourselves.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

OKW Lover said:


> Hope that everybody is planning on wearing their DIS merchandise from other events.  It would be great to see all of us with a DIS Unplugged shirt/hat/something.



I think that this is a good idea. It's always nice to show unity. At the last DAP, it was awesome walking around property and seeing so many DIS or DAP shirts. I met quite a few people before the party that way. I will have something orange or my DIS shirt or lanyard on.


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

Where can we buy DIS stuff?


----------



## the.wizard

I would like to be able to recognize the podcast crew but have never found a picture of them. Anyone know where I could see one?

Thanks,


----------



## WebmasterAlex

I wonder if we can hook a trailer up to Ray's scooter...


----------



## *NikkiBell*

TIGGERmetoo said:


> Where can we buy DIS stuff?



Right here....  

http://www.cafepress.com/disunplugged


----------



## RaySharpton

WebmasterAlex said:


> I wonder if we can hook a trailer up to Ray's scooter...


 
Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ...... Alex.    You can ride on the handlebars.


----------



## RaySharpton

OKW Lover said:


> Hope that everybody is planning on wearing their DIS merchandise from other events. It would be great to see all of us with a DIS Unplugged shirt/hat/something.


 
If the weather is nice, I'll wear my DIS logo lime green t-shirt from 
2001 DIS CONvention.


----------



## jcb

In podcast chat the other night someone asked what it cost to park at Universal.  There was some discussion that it was free after 6 pm.

For those, like me, who don't really go to Universal (I've been to City Walk once) the information is found on this webpage: http://www.universalorlando.com/Resort-Information/Parking-Information.aspx

Parking after 6 is $5 but free if you have proof of Florida residency.  

I like that Universal gives GPS coordinates to their parking garage.


----------



## KristaTX

RaySharpton said:


> Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ...... Alex.    You can ride on the handlebars.



I would have paid the $60 just to see that, even without the party


----------



## HollyMac71

fyi - if you go sign up for cafepress.com emails they will send you offers.  Today I used the word FAVES at checkout and got 15% off.


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

*NikkiBell* said:


> Right here....
> 
> http://www.cafepress.com/disunplugged



Thanks Nikki!


----------



## RaySharpton

KristaTX said:


> I would have paid the $60 just to see that, even without the party


 
Hi, Krista.   I am so looking forward to seeing you again.   Every year when I go to WDW, I still look for that special WDW picture frame that had the hollywood, film style on it for your mom from so many years ago.


----------



## KristaTX

RaySharpton said:


> Hi, Krista.   I am so looking forward to seeing you again.   Every year when I go to WDW, I still look for that special WDW picture frame that had the hollywood, film style on it for your mom from so many years ago.



Oh, Ray, you are just so sweet .  I'm going to point my mom in the direction of this post; it will give her such a big smile to know that you remember her and that frame. 

We have such fond memories from 2003 of that first time we met you, Alex, Towncrier/John and so many other DIS friends at the Crystal Palace, and then went to dinner with you and Towncrier over on the Boardwalk another night.  And memories of meets other Decembers, including your meets at the Galaxy Theater and at the carousel.  Great times, huh?  Are you doing a meet this year?  If so, when and where?



RaySharpton said:


> If the weather is nice, I'll wear my DIS logo lime green t-shirt from 2001 DIS CONvention.



I just found a picture of you in that very lime green DIS shirt, but at Mousefest 2003!  I'd post it, but I don't like to post pictures of people unless they say they want me to.  Towncrier/John is in it, too. I have it up with my many Disney photos on Facebook if you want to take a look over there.


----------



## snowwhitenyc

Hello,

Super excited for all of you going to DISapalooza this year! I have a question about the live Podcast recording...is that limited to people who have DISaplooza credentials, or can others attend? I can't make it to the event, but I would LOVE to see DIS Live! 

Thanks!


----------



## RaySharpton

KristaTX said:


> Oh, Ray, you are just so sweet . I'm going to point my mom in the direction of this post; it will give her such a big smile to know that you remember her and that frame.


 
You're welcome and I hope that I get to see her again this December.



KristaTX said:


> We have such fond memories from 2003 of that first time we met you, Alex, Towncrier/John and so many other DIS friends at the Crystal Palace, and then went to dinner with you and Towncrier over on the Boardwalk another night. And memories of meets other Decembers, including your meets at the Galaxy Theater and at the carousel. Great times, huh?


 
I can't believe that it was long ago. Wow, 2003. Wonderful memories. Great times indeed.



KristaTX said:


> Are you doing a meet this year? If so, when and where?


 
No, I haven't planned any this year. But I sure am going to a lot meets. I was hoping to have another MK Carousel, but I couldn't find a good time, yet.



KristaTX said:


> I just found a picture of you in that very lime green DIS shirt, but at Mousefest 2003! I'd post it, but I don't like to post pictures of people unless they say they want me to. Towncrier/John is in it, too. I have it up with my many Disney photos on Facebook if you want to take a look over there.


 
I would love to see that photo. I saw your other great photos of you and your mom and John and everyone. I loved all of your photos. I can't wait to see you again. 

I have been very lucky to see John almost every year.


----------



## Disney Enabler

snowwhitenyc said:


> Hello,
> 
> Super excited for all of you going to DISapalooza this year! I have a question about the live Podcast recording...is that limited to people who have DISaplooza credentials, or can others attend? I can't make it to the event, but I would LOVE to see DIS Live!
> 
> Thanks!



With everything you are doing for GKTW I would think the podcast team would love to meet you.  You are doing something incredibleand so inspiring.

Carol
It's a great day to be alive!!!


----------



## MyMuse

Hi all, 

Are we getting anytihng mailed to us? Creds, etc?


----------



## HollyMac71

On the last podcast the team stated that the credentials would be mailed out in the middle of November.


----------



## MyMuse

HollyMac71 said:


> On the last podcast the team stated that the credentials would be mailed out in the middle of November.




Ah, thank you! I was afraid I missed something.


----------



## ejud

This just in...

Florida residents get deal on parking at Universal Orlando

by Leah Zanolla
Nov 9, 2011 

Universal Orlando is running a special on parking fees for Florida residents. Parking in the parking garage after 6:00 pm is now free with a valid Florida photo ID. Universal's website doesn't say how if this is a permanent change or is perhaps just a special for the holidays. Normal cost of parking is $15 until 6:00 pm and is $5 from 6:00 pm through 10:00 pm.


----------



## Dian-er

Thanks for the update on the parking at Universal. I wouldn't have known about it otherwise. Haven't had an annual pass for Universal for a few years. No one to go with. Figured I get one if someone came to visit & wanted to go there.


----------



## Justin Jett

Dian-er said:


> Thanks for the update on the parking at Universal. I wouldn't have known about it otherwise. Haven't had an annual pass for Universal for a few years. No one to go with. Figured I get one if someone came to visit & wanted to go there.



Yay!!!! Diana is coming! 

I cannot wait to see you.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Dian-er said:


> Thanks for the update on the parking at Universal. I wouldn't have known about it otherwise. Haven't had an annual pass for Universal for a few years. No one to go with. Figured I get one if someone came to visit & wanted to go there.



Diana, you are going to DAP? Oh, I am SO excited!! Please stop me and say hello. I want to give you a big hug!


----------



## dansyr2514

So excited to see everyone and meet some new dis'ers. Are there any unofficial meets going on over the weekend?


----------



## Halloweenqueen

I bought some things to decorate our windows and doors at POP during DAP.  I was wondering if it would be okay to use Corey's design as DAP decoration?

Anyone else planning to decorate?


----------



## momto2inKC

Halloweenqueen said:


> I bought some things to decorate our windows and doors at POP during DAP.  I was wondering if it would be okay to use Corey's design as DAP decoration?
> 
> Anyone else planning to decorate?



Oh yes, i've bought *several things  I posted pics of my finds to decorate our window at Pop in this thread http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2832888


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

Would it be illegal for me to copy the logo (Disapalooza 2011) on page 1 and put it onto an iron-on and make my own shirt?


----------



## Justin Jett

TIGGERmetoo said:


> Would it be illegal for me to copy the logo (Disapalooza 2011) on page 1 and put it onto an iron-on and make my own shirt?



On the podcast 2 weeks ago, John asked that nobody make their own shirts with the design that Corey made. It would cause problems with Universal.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Justin Jett said:


> On the podcast 2 weeks ago, John asked that nobody make their own shirts with the design that Corey made. It would cause problems with Universal.



What if I made a small logo sign and laminated it?  I was thinking of putting a magnetic backing on the logo for my room door.  What do you think?  I don't want to get anyone in trouble, including myself.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Halloweenqueen said:


> What if I made a small logo sign and laminated it?  I was thinking of putting a magnetic backing on the logo for my room door.  What do you think?  I don't want to get anyone in trouble, including myself.



You might want to contact Corey about this as he was the one discussing it on the show. One can only assume (and therefore be incorrect) otherwise. I know that he stated it could cause problems due to copyright/licensing on Universal's part. Personally, I'd suggest focusing on DIS and DIS Unplugged logos and merchandise like that you can find here.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

*NikkiBell* said:


> You might want to contact Corey about this as he was the one discussing it on the show. One can only assume (and therefore be incorrect) otherwise. I know that he stated it could cause problems due to copyright/licensing on Universal's part. Personally, I'd suggest focusing on DIS and DIS Unplugged logos and merchandise like that you can find here.



Good advice, Nikki.  Thanks!


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

Justin Jett said:


> On the podcast 2 weeks ago, John asked that nobody make their own shirts with the design that Corey made. It would cause problems with Universal.



Thanks Skip!  I didn't hear that part.  OK, I'll just wear my jacket from DISapalooza 2009 then.


----------



## DisMyke

Just went in to add my father to the Party so we can have all three generations and it says there is $100 fee to print the creds ?  What am I missing ?


----------



## Justin Jett

TIGGERmetoo said:


> Thanks Skip!  I didn't hear that part.  OK, I'll just wear my jacket from DISapalooza 2009 then.



At the 12:40 mark of the November 2, 2011 podcast......John asks that people not make shirts or merchandise for the party, using Corey's logo as it is not approved by Universal.  

You can go back to the 12 minute and 40 second mark of the November 2nd podcast to hear the request.


----------



## Lynn57

DisMyke said:


> Just went in to add my father to the Party so we can have all three generations and it says there is $100 fee to print the creds ?  What am I missing ?



I'm surprised there is still room!  I know the credentials have already been printed and put together, so if there is a fee for $100, it might be since they will need to rush them to you somehow.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Lynn57 said:


> I'm surprised there is still room!  I know the credentials have already been printed and put together, so if there is a fee for $100, it might be since they will need to rush them to you somehow.



The credentials have been printed, assembled and are starting to go out.  The additional fee was because we would have to pay an additional processing fee for any new credentials processed.

I left the sign-up page available as long as I could but with less than a month until the event it's just not possible to accept new sign-ups at this time so I have shut it off.

I am sorry if anyone feels 'left out' but we have been talking about closing out the registration process for a month now on the show and the first post even says, in red, that registration was closing 10/28/2011.


----------



## DisMyke

I don't feel left out.  After speaking to you I understood the why of the extra fee.  I'm good with it.

Hey the page was still active so I thought I would add someone and I had a question.  It only went inactive after my email


----------



## jcb

I have started a thread on the Power of 10 subforum proposing a GKTW photowalk during DISApalooza.  Money raised would go toward Teresa and Kathy's Muddy Buddy challenge. 

I hope everyone can join us.


----------



## meg8182000

Hey guys - does anyone know the email for asking a question regarding the buses? I need to see if I can switch my pick-up/dropoff from the Animal Kingdom to the Boardwalk as that's where I'll now be staying.

Thanks,

Mary


----------



## sdlong329

meg8182000 said:


> Hey guys - does anyone know the email for asking a question regarding the buses? I need to see if I can switch my pick-up/dropoff from the Animal Kingdom to the Boardwalk as that's where I'll now be staying.



What buses?  If you have a reservation with them now ... just call the same place you booked with.  If you booked through DCL ... call DCL.  If you booked through T/A, call T/A.  If you booked a private motorcoach shuttle ... call them direct.


----------



## DisneyKevin

meg8182000 said:


> Hey guys - does anyone know the email for asking a question regarding the buses? I need to see if I can switch my pick-up/dropoff from the Animal Kingdom to the Boardwalk as that's where I'll now be staying.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mary



Just write to DAP@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com and someone will help you.

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## meg8182000

DisneyKevin said:


> Just write to DAP@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com and someone will help you.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kevin



Thank you Kevin.


----------



## jk and ek

i'm sure i'm just being paranoid, but i'm getting concerned our credentials wont make it before we leave....we leave for florida a full week before the event.

is there anything in place if something like that happens?


----------



## rn4val

I was wondering too cause are coming early too


----------



## *NikkiBell*

jk and ek said:


> i'm sure i'm just being paranoid, but i'm getting concerned our credentials wont make it before we leave....we leave for florida a full week before the event.
> 
> is there anything in place if something like that happens?





rn4val said:


> I was wondering too cause are coming early too



I am not sure of this answer, but would suggest writing to DAP@dreamsunlimitedtravel.com (as mentioned earlier in this thread) for help. I hope you have the information you are looking for soon.


----------



## chirurgeon

jk and ek said:


> i'm sure i'm just being paranoid, but i'm getting concerned our credentials wont make it before we leave....we leave for florida a full week before the event.
> 
> is there anything in place if something like that happens?





rn4val said:


> I was wondering too cause are coming early too



John said on this week's podcast the credentials were to go out at the end of the week (last week since this is Sunday.) I'm leaving on the 2nd, but I won't start panicking yet.

Kim


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Credentails are starting to go out.  It is a huge project and not all credentials will go out at once.  This means that some will get there's before others...and panic will ensue.

Since we are sending them all via Priority mail it should not take more than 3 - 5 business days from the date they are mailed for you to receive them.  It is my goal to make sure they are sent in time to reach everyone by the 1st.

If you do not get your credentials in time we do not have a way to get you new ones before the event.

If you do not get them let me know and I will refund your money but you will also be taken off the list for the party.

Sorry to sound so harsh but that's the best I can offer.


----------



## dansyr2514

I'm not worried about mine because I won't be leaving until the 9th.  However, just a thought for those that are arriving earlier. I'm not sure of the details of what the credentials are but maybe they can be copied and faxed to you.  If someone can check your mail, maybe they can do that for you.  Maybe John could respond if that would be a feasible option.  Since they are being sent now...I'm sure we would all receive them before we leave.


----------



## rlduvall

Eek.   I will not panic, I will not panic . . . I leave December 3rd for my trip.


----------



## jk and ek

WebmasterJohn said:


> Credentails are starting to go out.  It is a huge project and not all credentials will go out at once.  This means that some will get there's before others...and panic will ensue.
> 
> Since we are sending them all via Priority mail it should not take more than 3 - 5 business days from the date they are mailed for you to receive them.  It is my goal to make sure they are sent in time to reach everyone by the 10th.
> 
> If you do not get your credentials in time we do not have a way to get you new ones before the event.
> 
> If you do not get them let me know and I will refund your money but you will also be taken off the list for the party.
> 
> Sory to sound so harsh but that's the best I can offer.



harsh isn't the word i'd use, but it's not very reassuring to say that if we don't get them in time (something not in our control) that we are SOL. i am feeling really hopeful that ours will arrive in time, but it feels like it's going to be cutting it real close (they have to arrive by the 3rd for us to get them in time before we leave on our trip AND with thanksgiving this week, mail is going to be slower).


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Typo in my last post - meant to say my goal if for everyone to get them no later than the 1st of December.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

dansyr2514 said:


> I'm not worried about mine because I won't be leaving until the 9th.  However, just a thought for those that are arriving earlier. I'm not sure of the details of what the credentials are but maybe they can be copied and faxed to you.  If someone can check your mail, maybe they can do that for you.  Maybe John could respond if that would be a feasible option.  Since they are being sent now...I'm sure we would all receive them before we leave.



Credentials cannot be altered or reproduced.


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

WebmasterJohn said:


> Typo in my last post - meant to say my goal if for everyone to get them no later than the 1st of December.



Thank goodness!  You were scaring me.  We're leaving on the 3rd.  I'm sure everyone will get them in time and it will be a fantastic event.  Thanks John.


----------



## rlduvall

WebmasterJohn said:


> Typo in my last post - meant to say my goal if for everyone to get them no later than the 1st of December.



Thank you so much for clarifying.


----------



## jk and ek

WebmasterJohn said:


> Typo in my last post - meant to say my goal if for everyone to get them no later than the 1st of December.



haha thank you so much for clarifying!!!


----------



## wishesUT

We're leaving on the 3rd as well so if the credentials arrive on the 1st we should be good.   I'm grateful to everyone who is managing the logistics of this event.  I can't imagine the amount of work it must involve.


----------



## Mitzicat

WebmasterJohn said:


> Typo in my last post - meant to say my goal if for everyone to get them no later than the 1st of December.



I hope they arrive on the 1st.  My flight leaves on the 2nd.   

Please arrive on the 1st....


----------



## WebmasterMike

Since we cannot wear Corey's design at DAP, I have found the perfect DAP clothing!!!  (Pete, cover your eyes!  They will burn after you see this)






Can you imagine a gaggle of us walking into HP in that outfit!  Just add a set of Lime Green Mickey Ears or a set of Balloons on your head to complete the outfit!


----------



## sdlong329

WebmasterJohn said:


> If you do not get your credentials in time we do not have a way to get you new ones before the event.
> 
> If you do not get them let me know and I will refund your money but you will also be taken off the list for the party.
> 
> Sorry to sound so harsh but that's the best I can offer.



"So, Mrs. Smith, my apologies for the problems with your surgery, but I will issue you a parking refund.  How is that?"  Seriously?  FWIW, I hope there are no issues, but this sounds like poor planning.  I hope you are using delivery confirmation, and am surprised you have NO WAY of replacing credentials (in the unlikely event there are issues).  I'm guessing you realize people are traveling THOUSANDS of miles ... making airline, hotel, and car rental plans ... most of which are not refundable (in the event there is an issue with credentials).  

This reminds me of a similar situation where there was a problem with a cruise reservation, and the resolution was to transfer the booking to DCL.  


To me, each sounds line abandonment of customer service.


----------



## jcb

sdlong329 said:


> "So, Mrs. Smith, my apologies for the problems with your surgery, but I will issue you a parking refund.  How is that?"  Seriously?  FWIW, I hope there are no issues, but this sounds like poor planning.  I hope you are using delivery confirmation, and am surprised you have NO WAY of replacing credentials (in the unlikely event there are issues).  I'm guessing you realize people are traveling THOUSANDS of miles ... making airline, hotel, and car rental plans ... most of which are not refundable (in the event there is an issue with credentials).
> 
> This reminds me of a similar situation where there was a problem with a cruise reservation, and the resolution was to transfer the booking to DCL.
> 
> 
> To me, each sounds line abandonment of customer service.



I consider your post to be in very poor taste and I certainly do not share your view.  If, by some chance, someone leaves before the credentials arrive, nothing prevents them from arranging to have the credentials forwarded to them at WDW.  FedEx and UPS are still around especially if, as you imply, attending DISapalooza is as important as a medical procedure. 

It would be well-nigh impossible for John to anticipate every single contingency that might happen to one of the several hundred guests that are planning to attend.


----------



## dansyr2514

I think people are getting themselves extremely worked up about something that hasn't happened and probably won't. Maybe get nervous if it's closer to your trip.


----------



## DisneyKevin

sdlong329 said:


> "So, Mrs. Smith, my apologies for the problems with your surgery, but I will issue you a parking refund.  How is that?"  Seriously?  FWIW, I hope there are no issues, but this sounds like poor planning.  I hope you are using delivery confirmation, and am surprised you have NO WAY of replacing credentials (in the unlikely event there are issues).  I'm guessing you realize people are traveling THOUSANDS of miles ... making airline, hotel, and car rental plans ... most of which are not refundable (in the event there is an issue with credentials).
> 
> This reminds me of a similar situation where there was a problem with a cruise reservation, and the resolution was to transfer the booking to DCL.
> 
> 
> To me, each sounds line abandonment of customer service.



Gosh...it's stuff like this that makes doing things like this *so* much fun.


----------



## RaySharpton

sdlong329 said:


> What buses? If you have a reservation with them now ... just call the same place you booked with. If you booked through DCL ... call DCL. If you booked through T/A, call T/A. If you booked a private motorcoach shuttle ... call them direct.


 

Hi, sdlong329. On the first post of this thread, bus transportation was offered from WDW to Universal's WWoHP and then updated as shown below as the plans were finalized:



WebmasterJohn said:


> SIGN UP NOW FOR THIS EVENT!!!
> 
> *UPDATE 10/24/2011*
> *Event Registration will close 10/28/2011 at midnight Eastern Time*
> 
> 
> *We are planning on providing transportation from WDW to Universal for those that do not have a car. There will be a cost for this and I do not have any details yet on where the buses might depart from or the timing.*
> 
> 
> If people want to drive they can do so. Folks staying at a Universal resort can even walk. I do not have any details on how late the resort transportation/boats will be running that evening at Universal but my guess is they will be running as CityWalk will be open at that time.
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATED 10/26/2011*
> 
> *Transportation from WDW to the Event*
> 
> 
> *Transportation Registration is now closed*
> 
> 
> We have contracted with the bus company for transportation to/from the event. Details are below.
> 
> 
> Please note that the bus company WILL NOT provide us with a guaranteed time of pick up at each hotel, just a start time and estimated time of arrival at the event. In addition, they cannot provide us with a 'route schedule' for the buses, just when the buses will start running.
> 
> 
> We ask that everyone be at their respective resorts and ready to go at the start time of the transportation process which is 8:00PM. The buses will not wait for late arrivals.
> 
> 
> Also, the resorts HAVE NOT been informed of our event or about the buses. Please do not ask at the resort where/when to meet the buses as they will not know.
> 
> 
> We will be sending out this same information with your credentials but if you know of someone who does not read the boards who is planning on taking transportation please point them to this post.
> 
> 
> We will have 3 buses, one for each 'route' listed below. Buses will begin picking up passengers at 8:00PM for an estimated arrival time at USO of between 9:00 and 9:30PM.
> 
> 
> Please note that it should not take an hour and half to get to Universal property but we want to give enough time for the buses to load all passengers and arrive before the event actually starts, taking into account possible traffic and unforeseen delays.
> 
> 
> Passengers will arrive at a backstage area at Universal where there will be a waiting area prior to event commencement. Universal employees will direct you where to go when you arrive.
> 
> 
> Please make sure you are at the resort and ready to board the bus at 8:00PM even though the bus may not be at your resort at that time.
> 
> 
> Here are the bus 'routes' as well as where to meet the bus at each resort:
> 
> 
> Bus 1
> Boardwalk - Convention Entrance
> Swan/Dolphin - Dolphin Convention Entrance
> Yacht/Beach Club - Yacht Convention Entrance
> All Stars - All Star Sports Main Lobby  Outer Loop
> Animal Kingdom Lodge  Main Lobby, Outer Lane
> 
> 
> Bus 2
> Pop Century  Main Lobby, Outer Lane
> Old Key West  Main Lobby, Outer Lane
> Port Orleans  Main Lobby, Outer Lane
> Caribbean Beach  Main Lobby, Outer Lane
> 
> 
> Bus 3
> Grand Floridian - Convention Entrance
> Polynesian  Main Lobby, Outer Lane
> Contemporary  Main Lobby, Outer Lane
> Wilderness Lodge  Main Lobby, Outer Lane
> 
> 
> After the event buses will begin boarding at 11:30PM to transport guests back to your resort. All three buses will depart at midnight. The buses must leave exactly at midnight or we will incur an additional charge so please make sure you are on the bus and ready to go well in advance of midnight. You will get the buses at the end of the evening in the same location where they left you off and there will be Universal employees available to direct you.


----------



## RaySharpton

sdlong329 said:


> "So, Mrs. Smith, my apologies for the problems with your surgery, but I will issue you a parking refund. How is that?" Seriously? FWIW, I hope there are no issues, but this sounds like poor planning. I hope you are using delivery confirmation, and am surprised you have NO WAY of replacing credentials (in the unlikely event there are issues). I'm guessing you realize people are traveling THOUSANDS of miles ... making airline, hotel, and car rental plans ... most of which are not refundable (in the event there is an issue with credentials).
> 
> This reminds me of a similar situation where there was a problem with a cruise reservation, and the resolution was to transfer the booking to DCL.
> 
> 
> To me, each sounds line abandonment of customer service.


 
Hi, sdlong329. I usually go to WDW every December and this year I was leaving on Monday, November 28, 2011.

I knew with the previous weekend and Thursday being a long Thanksgiving Holiday weekend, and that the USPS might be a little slower; I decided to have my mailing address sent to Pop Century Resort address in Florida instead of my home address.

Under my name, I added my arrival date as requested by Disney for deliverys to Disney resorts.

And with my address, I added the Pop Century Resort above the resort address.

Two years ago, Pop Century Resort had my credentials and called my room when they arrived via USPS Priority Mail. That year we had a party at Disney Hollywood Studio and a private ride on the Toy Story Midway Mania.

It was wonderful.

Here is a post that they are also being delivered with USPS Priority Mail.



WebmasterJohn said:


> Credentails are starting to go out. It is a huge project and not all credentials will go out at once. This means that some will get there's before others...and panic will ensue.
> 
> 
> Since *we are sending them all via Priority mail* it should not take more than 3 - 5 business days from the date they are mailed for you to receive them. It is my goal to make sure they are sent in time to reach everyone by the 1st.
> 
> 
> If you do not get your credentials in time we do not have a way to get you new ones before the event.
> 
> 
> If you do not get them let me know and I will refund your money but you will also be taken off the list for the party.
> 
> Sorry to sound so harsh but that's the best I can offer.


 
I'll see you there. You might be able to recognize me by my DIS outfit that k5jmh recommended we wear:


----------



## dansyr2514

DisneyKevin said:


> Gosh...it's stuff like this that makes doing things like this *so* much fun.



I'm excited!  So thanks Kevin and John and everyone else involved in planning!
Woo hoo..can't wait to see everyone!


----------



## OKW Lover

I'm not stressing about the credentials.  I appreciate all the extra effort that Dreams is putting into this event and am looking forward to seeing everybody there.  Planning on chatting with old friends and making some new ones as well.  

This will be fun...even if it isn't at a Disney park.


----------



## HollyMac71

OKW Lover said:


> I'm not stressing about the credentials.  I appreciate all the extra effort that Dreams is putting into this event and am looking forward to seeing everybody there.  Planning on chatting with old friends and making some new ones as well.
> 
> This will be fun...



I can't wait to put a name with an actual person!  Super excited for the party!


----------



## Justin Jett

HollyMac71 said:


> I can't wait to put a name with an actual person!  Super excited for the party!



Jeff and Val are cool.


----------



## the.wizard

Just read you edit so thank you but never mind.
I was hoping it was something like a typo considering how well you organize things.


John,
We are leaving RI the morning of the 8th so if it is possible to put us in a group that will receive them by them it would be much appreciated.

Thanks,

Bill and Deb Dwyer




WebmasterJohn said:


> Credentails are starting to go out.  It is a huge project and not all credentials will go out at once.  This means that some will get there's before others...and panic will ensue.
> 
> Since we are sending them all via Priority mail it should not take more than 3 - 5 business days from the date they are mailed for you to receive them.  It is my goal to make sure they are sent in time to reach everyone by the 1st.
> 
> If you do not get your credentials in time we do not have a way to get you new ones before the event.
> 
> If you do not get them let me know and I will refund your money but you will also be taken off the list for the party.
> 
> Sorry to sound so harsh but that's the best I can offer.


----------



## OKW Lover

HollyMac71 said:


> I can't wait to put a name with an actual person!  Super excited for the party!



Looking forward to seeing you as well!   



Justin Jett said:


> Jeff and Val are cool.



You're pretty  yourself Skip.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Forgive my silly questions, but I've never attended an event before.  What exactly are credentials?  Is it just a pass/ticket?


----------



## OKW Lover

In the past its been a lanyard with a special pass in the pocket that has your name and the event.  Don't know if they are doing the same thing this year.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

OKW Lover said:


> In the past its been a lanyard with a special pass in the pocket that has your name and the event.  Don't know if they are doing the same thing this year.



Thanks. That sounds so cool.  I'm just giddy with excitement!  Can't wait!


----------



## ejud

I just got an email...

"We just want to inform you that your DISApalooza Wizarding World of Harry Potter Event Credentials have been mailed to you.

These are being sent via USPS Flat Rate Priority Mail and you should receive them in 7 - 10 business days.

Credentials will be required to attend the party.  If you lose, alter or do not have your credentials you will not be permitted entrance into the event.  Absolutely no exceptions will be made.  Your party credentials are NON-TRANSFERABLE.

No park admission media is required to attend this event - just your party credentials.

Furher instructions will be included with your credentials.

We look forward to seeing you there!!!!"

Frankly, with Priority Mail, I would expect a much shorter transit time, so no worries mates!



Jud


----------



## NancyIL

I just received the same e-mail!


----------



## RaySharpton

ejud said:


> I just got an email...
> 
> "We just want to inform you that your DISApalooza Wizarding World of Harry Potter Event Credentials have been mailed to you.
> 
> These are being sent via USPS Flat Rate Priority Mail and you should receive them in 7 - 10 business days.
> 
> Credentials will be required to attend the party. If you lose, alter or do not have your credentials you will not be permitted entrance into the event. Absolutely no exceptions will be made. Your party credentials are NON-TRANSFERABLE.
> 
> No park admission media is required to attend this event - just your party credentials.
> 
> Furher instructions will be included with your credentials.
> 
> We look forward to seeing you there!!!!"
> 
> Frankly, with Priority Mail, I would expect a much shorter transit time, so no worries mates!
> 
> 
> 
> Jud


 
Hi, Jud and Nancy.   I just got an email, too.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

ejud said:


> Frankly, with Priority Mail, I would expect a much shorter transit time, so no worries mates!
> 
> 
> 
> Jud



I put 7 - 10 in the email just to be on the safe side - it should be more like 3 - 5 business days.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

WebmasterJohn said:


> I put 7 - 10 in the email just to be on the safe side - it should be more like 3 - 5 business days.



I noticed that. 

This news made me curious about other party attendants' locations.  Any other Washington folk coming to the party?  I would love to know where some of our international folk are from.  Of course we have the Nether people.    Anyone else?


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Now - before people start posting that they didn't get their email...I just spent a few hours working on a system to send these to each person individually (rather than a mass email to everyone).  The system is also designed to indicate which credentials and emails have been sent so that I can easily identify any issues and correct them upfront.

It's going to take me some time to get through notifying everyone.  I appreciate your patience as it may take a few hours to get all of these emails sent.

Also, just because you received the email today does not mean your credentials were mailed today.  We sent a whole bunch out on Saturday but I wanted to make sure they all got mailed before I stopped to work on the email.


----------



## Stinkerbe11

I am extremely grateful to you John and the entire team for putting this together.  Hopefully you feel appreciated because the majority of us DISers recognize the blood, sweat and tears you have poured into this endeavor Thank you for all that you do, I can't wait to meet everyone in a few weeks!


----------



## HollyMac71

Credentials = makes me feel special  

Credentials makes my DH eyes roll around in his head.


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

k5jmh said:


> Since we cannot wear Corey's design at DAP, I have found the perfect DAP clothing!!!  (Pete, cover your eyes!  They will burn after you see this)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine a gaggle of us walking into HP in that outfit!  Just add a set of Lime Green Mickey Ears or a set of Balloons on your head to complete the outfit!



I think that would be hilarious!!!! 



jcb said:


> I consider your post to be in very poor taste and I certainly do not share your view.  If, by some chance, someone leaves before the credentials arrive, nothing prevents them from arranging to have the credentials forwarded to them at WDW.  FedEx and UPS are still around especially if, as you imply, attending DISapalooza is as important as a medical procedure.
> 
> It would be well-nigh impossible for John to anticipate every single contingency that might happen to one of the several hundred guests that are planning to attend.



I agree and was thinking the same thing.  If our credentials don't come before we leave, I will have a relative check my mail daily and overnight them to me at BLT.   I just don't understand all the panic.  This is vacation and it will be a great time.


----------



## Iggipolka

WOOHOO! I just received an email stating that my credentials were mailed out today and I should get them within 7-10 business days. I'm doing the happy dance now! DAP is SOOOOOO close!  

Thanks John and everyone at the Dis for their hard work on this event. It's going to be great!


----------



## Justin Jett

John and the team have a lot of experience with events like this. They will do everything they possibly can to get everything sent out.

Universal itself is a bit out of my comfort zone, but I am very excited to see everyone. 

Oh, and the live podcast will be fun!


----------



## mikelan6

FYI. 

CNBC will air a special show on the creation of The Wizarding World of Harry Potter, which premiers on Wednesday. 

http://www.cnbc.com/id/45074946/THE...LL_PREMIERE_ON_THURSDAY_NOVEMBER_24TH_ON_CNBC


----------



## NitroStitch

Stinkerbe11 said:


> I am extremely grateful to you John and the entire team for putting this together.  Hopefully you feel appreciated because the majority of us DISers recognize the blood, sweat and tears you have poured into this endeavor Thank you for all that you do, I can't wait to meet everyone in a few weeks!



Very well said!  I'm really excited about a great time and meeting everyone, and I'm extremely grateful for all that John and the team are doing to work out all these details and plans for our big group!


----------



## DrMomof3

May I add that I'm giddy with excitement???  The HP t-shirt I ordered for my son arrived today. I can't wait to surprise him with this awesome trip/event!
Thank you John and Kevin and the Podcast Team for giving me this opportunity.  Did I mention I'm excited??? 

Amanda


----------



## Mitzicat

WebmasterJohn said:


> I put 7 - 10 in the email just to be on the safe side - it should be more like 3 - 5 business days.



WebmasterJohn...please ignore my email.  I know this is a lot of work to put together and I really do appreciate it.  I am just freaking a little because we leave on the 2nd.  I had a feeling I would be cutting it close.

Being that this is my first event, I now know to provide a mailing address in Florida.


----------



## dansyr2514

Woo hoo my credentials have been sent. Btw, Amanda I'm joining you in being just a little excited!!! Yippee!  Woo hoo!


----------



## JenniBugInPink

HollyMac71 said:


> Credentials = makes me feel special
> 
> Credentials makes my DH eyes roll around in his head.


 
Ditto! 



Justin Jett said:


> John and the team have a lot of experience with events like this. They will do everything they possibly can to get everything sent out.
> 
> Universal itself is a bit out of my comfort zone, but I am very excited to see everyone.
> 
> Oh, and the live podcast will be fun!


 
Anywhere I haven't ever been is out of my comfort zone, so a place I've never been and being there with hundreds of people that I've never met and quite a few that I idolize...now there's a recipe for me to be nervous!! I'm counting on you to calm me down, Skip! 



Mitzicat said:


> WebmasterJohn...please ignore my email. I know this is a lot of work to put together and I really do appreciate it. I am just freaking a little because we leave on the 2nd. I had a feeling I would be cutting it close.
> 
> Being that this is my first event, I now know to provide a mailing address in Florida.


Since I haven't done one of these before either, it never dawned on me to have the stuff mailed to FL (We leave on the 3rd)! I will know better next time, so that I won't have to worry. Old ladies CAN learn new tricks, LOL!


----------



## Justin Jett

JenniBugInPink said:


> Anywhere I haven't ever been is out of my comfort zone, so a place I've never been and being there with hundreds of people that I've never met and quite a few that I idolize...now there's a recipe for me to be nervous!! I'm counting on you to calm me down, Skip!



Universal parks are very "in your face" type of parks. Things explode or jump out at you. Not my thing. I will probably be on full alert for things to happen.

The podcast team are great people. You will love them all.  

Next, I think we should go to Petaluma.


----------



## Roryh22

As I'm in the UK should I expect my credentials to arrive by the 1st as well?

I leave on the 5th so hopefully they will turn up in time.


----------



## sayhello

Justin Jett said:


> Next, I think we should go to Petaluma.


OK, I'll bite.  And why would that be, Skip?  

Sayhello


----------



## OKW Lover

Justin Jett said:


> Next, I think we should go to Petaluma.





sayhello said:


> OK, I'll bite.  And why would that be, Skip?



Isn't that were the national wrist wrestling championships are held?


----------



## WebmasterMike

Hmmm, I want to go to the brick house, Skip!!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Justin Jett said:


> Universal parks are very "in your face" type of parks. Things explode or jump out at you.



I promise not to explode or jump.

You have my word.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Roryh22 said:


> As I'm in the UK should I expect my credentials to arrive by the 1st as well?
> 
> I leave on the 5th so hopefully they will turn up in time.



It was my goal to get everyone's credentials out in time to arrive on or before 12/1 - our friends across the pond and in Canada are no exeption.

Even if you don't get them by the 1st I am confident you will get yours well before you leave on the 5th.  We sent all credentials via Priority Mail - even those in Canada, the UK, etc.


----------



## dansyr2514

Originally Posted by Justin Jett  
Universal parks are very "in your face" type of parks. Things explode or jump out at you. 

I promise not to explode or jump.

You have my word.

Aren't those the side effects of combining chocolate frogs and butter beer???


----------



## DisneyKevin

dansyr2514 said:


> Aren't those the side effects of combining chocolate frogs and butter beer???



I promise not to do that either.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

JenniBugInPink said:


> Anywhere I haven't ever been is out of my comfort zone, so a place I've never been and being there with hundreds of people that I've never met and quite a few that I idolize...now there's a recipe for me to be nervous!! I'm counting on you to calm me down, Skip!



I can definitely understand how you are feeling. I think many of us have felt this way at one way or another. Relax, breathe, and smile. You will have a great time. Please stop me and say hello. I would love to meet you. 



Justin Jett said:


> Universal parks are very "in your face" type of parks. Things explode or jump out at you. Not my thing. I will probably be on full alert for things to happen.




I'm not a US fan either. I would not be stepping foot into this park if it weren't for this event. I am excited to see WWoHP for the connection to the books, but can't see myself returning. I've been before and it just wasn't for me. I'm a Disney girl true and true.


----------



## dansyr2514

Off topic but may be important to some arriving early and planning on touring wdw.

No Osborne Lights on December 8 according to my recent allears newsletter.


----------



## rlduvall

dansyr2514 said:


> No Osborne Lights on December 8 according to my recent allears newsletter.



Most likely due to Pop Warner.  Each year Disney closes DHS early one night for them to have a private party.


----------



## TSWJan78

dansyr2514 said:


> Off topic but may be important to some arriving early and planning on touring wdw.
> 
> No Osborne Lights on December 8 according to my recent allears newsletter.



I saw this a few weeks ago.. had to redo my touring plan and dining reservations...  sooooo frustrating.. but now we will be there Friday... who wants to join us?!?!


----------



## Justin Jett

sayhello said:


> OK, I'll bite.  And why would that be, Skip?
> 
> Sayhello



Occasionally, Pete has mentioned Leo LePorte on the Podcast. Like Pete....I have been a Leo LePorte for years, going back to the days of ZDTV. 

Today, Leo has his own Podcast Network, called TWiT (This Week in Tech). This past summer, Leo completed construction of a $1.2 Million Podcast Studio in Petaluma, CA. Leo named the studio "The TWiT Brick House."

I would like to go to the Walt Disney Family Museum in San Francisco, The TWiT Brick House in Petaluma, CA, and Apple Headquarters in Cupertino, CA. Those are on my bucket list.

JennyBuginPink has posted that she is also a Leo LePorte fan. That is why I mentioned Petaluma to her. 

http://youtu.be/kjJbUP17nGU

http://twit.tv/people/leo-laporte

http://twit.tv/


----------



## Justin Jett

k5jmh said:


> Hmmm, I want to go to the brick house, Skip!!



You, Pete, and I should go sometime!!!!


----------



## Justin Jett

DisneyKevin said:


> I promise not to explode or jump.
> 
> You have my word.



Kevin,

      I love you, man. You are the best!

Actually, you and I have talked about fireworks and explosions in the past. I have some new things to tell you on the subject of fireworks. I am very excited to tell you what I have learned.

I want to tell you about this in private, but I will tell you here and now that the Podcast continues to help make my life better and better. Yes, it is theme park information, but many times you bring something into a person's everyday life as well.  You and the team have brightened so many lives.

Love you......


----------



## Justin Jett

dansyr2514 said:


> Aren't those the side effects of combining chocolate frogs and butter beer???



The food scares me too.


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

mikelan6 said:


> FYI.
> 
> CNBC will air a special show on the creation of The Wizarding World of Harry Potter, which premiers on Wednesday.
> 
> http://www.cnbc.com/id/45074946/THE...LL_PREMIERE_ON_THURSDAY_NOVEMBER_24TH_ON_CNBC




Thanks Michael.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

DisneyKevin said:


> I promise not to explode or jump.
> 
> You have my word.




I can't make the same promise.................


----------



## DarthVader92

TSWJan78 said:


> I saw this a few weeks ago.. had to redo my touring plan and dining reservations...  sooooo frustrating.. but now we will be there Friday... who wants to join us?!?!



I'll be there!


----------



## DarthVader92

We Just got our credentials YAY!


----------



## RaySharpton

DarthVader92 said:


> We Just got our credentials YAY!


 
Congratulations.


----------



## jcb

DrMomof3 said:


> May I add that I'm giddy with excitement???  The HP t-shirt I ordered for my son arrived today. I can't wait to surprise him with this awesome trip/event!
> Thank you John and Kevin and the Podcast Team for giving me this opportunity.  Did I mention I'm excited???
> 
> Amanda



So if your son is coming with you, does this mean I am relieved of the obligation to talk to you?


----------



## Justin Jett

WebmasterJohn said:


> I can't make the same promise.................



Ladies and Gentlemen.....Universal Orlando's newest attraction, The Exploding Genius. 

I love the Genius, but I am scared of the Book of Grievances.


----------



## jcb

Justin Jett said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen.....Universal Orlando's newest attraction, The Exploding Genius.
> 
> I love the Genius, but I am scared of the Book of Grievances.



Come on Skip, you and I need to be the first entries (assuming I am not already).


----------



## Justin Jett

jcb said:


> So if your son is coming with you, does this mean I am relieved of the obligation to talk to you?



If people talk to you, you can bill them by the hour.


----------



## Justin Jett

jcb said:


> Come on Skip, you and I need to be the first entries (assuming I am not already).



My Segway is allowed at the party, so we're good.


----------



## jcb

Justin Jett said:


> My Segway is allowed at the party, so we're good.



Starting your own BIG book of grievances, eh?


----------



## WebmasterJohn

jcb said:


> Come on Skip, you and I need to be the first entries (assuming I am not already).



OH - you have a whole seperate book my friend


----------



## dansyr2514

TSWJan78 said:


> I saw this a few weeks ago.. had to redo my touring plan and dining reservations...  sooooo frustrating.. but now we will be there Friday... who wants to join us?!?!



I'll be there Friday night! My first time ever for Osborne lights!


----------



## momto2inKC

DarthVader92 said:


> We Just got our credentials YAY!



Us too!


----------



## JenniBugInPink

Justin Jett said:


> Universal parks are very "in your face" type of parks. Things explode or jump out at you. Not my thing. I will probably be on full alert for things to happen.
> 
> The podcast team are great people. You will love them all.
> 
> Next, I think we should go to Petaluma.


Let's get through one challenge at a time here! I think Leo would be WAY too intimidating for me. Maybe I could start with Lockergnome.



*NikkiBell* said:


> I can definitely understand how you are feeling. I think many of us have felt this way at one way or another. Relax, breathe, and smile. You will have a great time. Please stop me and say hello. I would love to meet you.


You want me to relax, breath AND smile? All at the same time? Maybe one at a time, but all at the same time? Please. Be serious! 



WebmasterJohn said:


> I can't make the same promise.................


Great, now I have to worry about John jumping and exploding while I try to relax, smile, and breath all at the same time while meeting my idols and worrying about Skip dragging me off to California. Oh dear. And with Pete and Walter getting married, so who knows what they might do. I suspect loud noises and jumping and exploding will be the least of the revelry.

*I CAN'T WAIT!!!! *


----------



## apurplebrat

We received our credentials today YEA!!!


----------



## kswm30b

Our credentials came today (yay!! ) but I have a question about the buses. I thought there would be more information in the package than what was posted in the first post, otherwise I would have asked this earlier.

"Port Orleans  Main Lobby, Outer Lane"

Is this Port Orleans Riverside, or Port Orleans French Quarter? And where exactly is the Outer Lane (especially if it is Riverside, as I've never been there before.)

Also, if we miss the bus going back, will there be cabs somewhere to get back? (I'm sure Ray is sick of me asking this question, lol.) I wouldn't mind getting stranded at a Disney park, but don't really care to get stranded at Universal. 

Sorry for all the questions, but my mom is the type to panic (she already was worried 2 weeks ago that we hadn't received anything yet, and we still don't leave for 2 weeks, lol.) I just want to calm her down. 

Thanks so much for everything! I've been looking forward to this event since it was announced, and this has been such a horrible year for us, I'm just excited for this trip to hopefully mean next year will be much better.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

kswm30b said:


> "Port Orleans  Main Lobby, Outer Lane"
> 
> Is this Port Orleans Riverside, or Port Orleans French Quarter? And where exactly is the Outer Lane (especially if it is Riverside, as I've never been there before.)
> 
> Also, if we miss the bus going back, will there be cabs somewhere to get back? (I'm sure Ray is sick of me asking this question, lol.) I wouldn't mind getting stranded at a Disney park, but don't really care to get stranded at Universal.



I should have caught that  - sorry.  We will contact the bus company and let you know which of the Port Orlean Resorts they plan on stopping at.  We may not hear from them until Monday so you and your Mom hang in there 

The Outer Lane usually refers to the driving pathway furthest from the front door at any resort.  This is the lane usually reserved for buses that are not WDW transportation.  I say 'usually' because I know there are exceptions to this and I'm sure someone will point them out to me 

So - hang tight - we will get the info on which Port Orleans resort it will be.  I will post that info here, update the first post and email everyone affected.

As far as taxi's after the resort the short answer is yes.  You may have to get to one of the hotel's or the valet area to get a taxi but USO internal transportation (i.e. water taxis) will be running well after our event and City Walk is still open until about 2 AM I believe that night so you won't have an issue getting to where the taxis will be.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

OH - and I forgot to mention that the buses will have a big DISApalooza Sign in their window/windsheild so there isn't a chance you might accidentally get on the wrong bus.


----------



## safetymom

Justin Jett said:


> You, Pete, and I should go sometime!!!!



Add me to the list.


----------



## Gelfling_Jen

Halloweenqueen said:


> I noticed that.
> 
> This news made me curious about other party attendants' locations.  Any other Washington folk coming to the party?  I would love to know where some of our international folk are from.  Of course we have the Nether people.    Anyone else?



Hi Halloweenqueen, I'm coming from Toronto, Canada! I'm flying in on my own on Dec. 8 and staying at Coronado Springs but meeting up with old friends on Friday and Saturday who I'm going to the party with. I can't wait! 

p.s. was happy to read that credentials sent to Canada will also be priority...lets just hope they don't get held up at the border to be checked! I ordered something from Disneyland that got held up at the border and checked and I ended up being charged extra when it got delivered! Not sure why they thought something dangerous would be coming from the Disney mail order department lol.


----------



## Justin Jett

safetymom said:


> Add me to the list.



Kathy is a TWiT fan too! That's cool!


----------



## Justin Jett

I got my credentials just now!


----------



## jcb

KSWM30b,

If pickup is at Riverside, this aerial photo shows the front of the POR lobby where buses _typically _pick up passengers.  There is even a bus in the outer lane.   If I'm wrong, I hope John will correct me.
And our credentials arrived in today mail.  I'm jumping 

 for joy.


----------



## Justin Jett

jcb said:


> And our credentials arrived in today mail.  I'm jumping
> 
> for joy.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

I received my Mom and Sister's credentials today.  They must be sending them out by room reservation.  Hopefully I'll get my package on Friday.


----------



## DrMomof3

jcb said:


> So if your son is coming with you, does this mean I am relieved of the obligation to talk to you?





Amanda


----------



## BethC1952

I got my credentials today too!  Just in time, too, since I leave early tomorrow morning for the first part of my vacation.  I'll see you all there


----------



## Halloweenqueen

BethC1952 said:


> I got my credentials today too!  Just in time, too, since I leave early tomorrow morning for the first part of my vacation.  I'll see you all there



Safe and happy travels!


----------



## Zzizzy

DISapalooza credentials have been delivered all the way to the West Coast.  I got mine today also!  

Thanks Kevin/John and the whole DAP team.  *You folks are ACES*!!!  

See everyone there.

-Wayne


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Yay for all of those who just received their credentials! It's getting so close!


----------



## Iggipolka

I'm totally doing the Happy Dance!  I'm in California and I got my credentials today too!! 

I was bouncing around the livingroom and my wife was like "meh". Heh. So excited!  It's really going to happen!


----------



## chirurgeon

Credentials have arrived.  Watching the WWoHP special right now.  Question for the Genius.  Will we be able to mail things that night to get the Hogsmeade postmark?

Kim


----------



## WebmasterJohn

chirurgeon said:


> Credentials have arrived.  Watching the WWoHP special right now.  Question for the Genius.  Will we be able to mail things that night to get the Hogsmeade postmark?
> 
> Kim



I will ask


----------



## jcb

While you are asking, will there be any photography restrictions?


----------



## chirurgeon

WebmasterJohn said:


> I will ask



Thank you 



jcb said:


> While you are asking, will there be any photography restrictions?



Good question.

Kim


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

Just want to say HAPPY THANKSGIVING to all!


----------



## Halloweenqueen

We are getting SO close!  

Happy Thanksgiving to all the DAP Disers!


----------



## OKW Lover

Halloweenqueen said:


> We are getting SO close!
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to all the DAP Disers!



We're headed down two weeks from today.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

jcb said:


> While you are asking, will there be any photography restrictions?



This one I can answer.

The only restrictions are as follows:

1.  No pictures backstage (this just applies to the folks on the buses)
2.  Pictures/video cannot be used in any promotional material for any commercial purpose.
3.  No pictures of me 

You can can take all the pictures/video you want for your own use.

John


----------



## WebmasterJohn

chirurgeon said:


> Will we be able to mail things that night to get the Hogsmeade postmark?
> 
> Kim



Just read through the contract for the event again and found this:

"The Owl Post itself is a functional postal office.  You can drop your postcards and letters into the post box and they'll be delivered with an authentic Hogsmead(TM) postmark.  The Owl Post sells a variety of stationary, writing implements and The Wizarding World of Harry Potter(TM) stamps, as well as owl related toys and gifts."

So the anwer to your question is yes!!


----------



## HollyMac71

WebmasterJohn said:


> Just read through the contract for the event again and found this:
> 
> "The Owl Post itself is a functional postal office.  You can drop your postcards and letters into the post box and they'll be delivered with an authentic Hogsmead(TM) postmark.  The Owl Post sells a variety of stationary, writing implements and The Wizarding World of Harry Potter(TM) stamps, as well as owl related toys and gifts."
> 
> So the anwer to your question is yes!!



YEAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## mytripsandraces

If only they would open a classroom, so we could all have desks for writing our postcards.  Hey!  Maybe one of us will find the Room of Requirement and we'll all be able to fit onto one desk and there will be a magic quill that will write out the cards and addresses while we ride Forbidden Journey one last time before the night is over. 

John - can you get on that, please?  As the podcast genius, I'm sure you'll have it sussed out in no time!    I'd work on it, but I'm at Tokyo Disney and it's almost time to go stand in line again.  

Thanks for all you do!


----------



## ninecrayons

WebmasterJohn said:


> Just read through the contract for the event again and found this:
> 
> "The Owl Post itself is a functional postal office.  You can drop your postcards and letters into the post box and they'll be delivered with an authentic Hogsmead(TM) postmark.  The Owl Post sells a variety of stationary, writing implements and The Wizarding World of Harry Potter(TM) stamps, as well as owl related toys and gifts."
> 
> So the anwer to your question is yes!!



Yay!  That is so awesome. That's one of those things I never want to wait in line for when I'm there!


----------



## ninecrayons

A quick question... I've never been to FL in December, so I have no idea what the weather's like. 

I did a quick Google and it said the average high is 71 and the low is 51. Does that seem about right to people? 

I'm imagining I'll need a fleece or whatnot, but not a hat/scarf, etc. I might throw gloves in my bag as I get frozen hands pretty easily. Plus it'll make it easier to grip the Butterbeer.  

How "bundled up" are other people planning to get?


----------



## evildiva

ninecrayons said:


> A quick question... I've never been to FL in December, so I have no idea what the weather's like.
> 
> I did a quick Google and it said the average high is 71 and the low is 51. Does that seem about right to people?
> 
> I'm imagining I'll need a fleece or whatnot, but not a hat/scarf, etc. I might throw gloves in my bag as I get frozen hands pretty easily. Plus it'll make it easier to grip the Butterbeer.
> 
> How "bundled up" are other people planning to get?



The last two years that I have been in Disney at this exact time of year I have experienced torrential rain, 70 degree weather and 40 degree nights. I would pack a little bit of everything. I definitely spent Candlelight last year freezing in my fleece, hat scarf and gloves. Be prepared.


----------



## jcb

I agree.  It can be warm and sunny one day and downright cold (relatively speaking) the next.  I usually have not needed anything more than a fleece jacket, however, but there have been some years I was happy to have a heavier coat.


----------



## DrMomof3

I didn't realize there is a post office at the Owl Post! Too cool!!!! I'm excited to take advantage of that.

We were at Disney in early December 2 years ago.  We had perfect weather - low 80's during the day and mid to high 60's at night.  However, the day we left it started raining and the rest of the winter was quite cold in Florida.  Hopefully my good weather luck with stay for this trip! 

Have I mentioned that I'm excited??? 

Amanda


----------



## NancyIL

ninecrayons said:


> A quick question... I've never been to FL in December, so I have no idea what the weather's like.
> 
> I did a quick Google and it said the average high is 71 and the low is 51. Does that seem about right to people?
> 
> I'm imagining I'll need a fleece or whatnot, but not a hat/scarf, etc. I might throw gloves in my bag as I get frozen hands pretty easily. Plus it'll make it easier to grip the Butterbeer.
> 
> How "bundled up" are other people planning to get?


The "average" means nothing! I was there Dec. 12 & 13 last year, and the temps dropped into the 30s at night. Check Weather.com just before you leave home, but cold weather wear is definitely going with me -  especially since it will be cold when I leave home.


----------



## stenogoddess

Regarding the owl post, when we were there I bought the postcards and postage stamps and there was a lady outside the post office with a stamp that canceled a couple of blank pieces of paper for me to have for my scrapbook.  So you might not have to actually mail anything to get the stamp.


----------



## ninecrayons

Thanks for all the advice! I learned my lesson the hard way 2 years ago when I just packed a hoodie for my February trip and it turned out to be the coldest winter ever. I actually hard to wear my NY winter coat. Brrr! 

I'll never forget getting on the Jungle cruise and having the Skipper say "Welcome to the Tundra Cruise, now with Polar Bears!" 

I ordered a fleece off of Old Navy (Yay for their Black Friday sales!) and I'll have my jacket with me. I'll pack my hat and gloves and all should be well.


----------



## chirurgeon

The one thing I noticed about the weather is that when it is cooler in Orlando it seems colder because of the humidity level.  Those of us up North experience the cold but the humidity level is lower.  Damp and cold feels a lot colder. And watching the Candlelight Processional can be really cold because there always seems to be a breeze off the water there.  I have been very happy to had to have worn my winter coat on the plane. 

Kim


----------



## dansyr2514

15 day forecast shows high of 65 for 12/9 and low in the50's. I know it will change as it gets closer but I like to drive myself crazy checking everyday anyway. Lol


----------



## jk and ek

credentials have arrived! yay!


----------



## evildiva

My credentials came today! Can't wait to meet everyone in less than two weeks!


----------



## ejud

Crede Rec.



Jud


----------



## ejud

Over on the DIS Disney Photo of the day thread, one of our more celebrated photographers has a photo tour of WWOHP... 

http://wizardingworldphototour.blogspot.com/



Jud


----------



## tardis1029

Our credentials came today!


----------



## dansyr2514

mine too!!


----------



## jcb

It has been 8 years since I drove to Universal and I could use some opinions on the easiest route about driving to Universal.  We aren't taking the bus.  (DW has never had Tijuana Flats, that's my excuse and I'm sticking with it).  We are staying at AKL but, right now, the plan is to stop at Dr. Phillips for bagels (and a few things that go well with bagels), a Publix run and Tijuana Flats).

It looks to me as if I can turn north from Sand Lake Rd onto Turkey Lake road (with another turn or two) and get to the Universal parking garages.  Google seems to think that is the best route.

Am I better off going that route or is it better to just get on I-4?

(This is me getting excited about the trip, Amanda.)


----------



## rn4val

Our credentials came. I'm breathing a sigh of relief and utter joy


----------



## DrMomof3

Credentials arrived today. Now I'm extra psyched!!,

Question:  I've never been to Universal.  We're staying at Hard Rock.  What time should we go to the water taxi so that we're at the gate of IOA in time?

Amanda


----------



## ejud

jcb said:


> It has been 8 years since I drove to Universal and I could use some opinions on the easiest route about driving to Universal.  We aren't taking the bus.  (DW has never had Tijuana Flats, that's my excuse and I'm sticking with it).  We are staying at AKL but, right now, the plan is to stop at Dr. Phillips for bagels (and a few things that go well with bagels), a Publix run and Tijuana Flats).
> 
> It looks to me as if I can turn north from Sand Lake Rd onto Turkey Lake road (with another turn or two) and get to the Universal parking garages.  Google seems to think that is the best route.
> 
> Am I better off going that route or is it better to just get on I-4?
> 
> (This is me getting excited about the trip, Amanda.)



Just get on I-4. Why bother with unfamiliar and often VERY confusing back roads in the dark? I am familiar with the area and it can still send me ten miles the wrong way without much trouble!



Jud


----------



## DrMomof3

jcb said:


> (This is me getting excited about the trip, Amanda.)






Amanda


----------



## ejud

DrMomof3 said:


> Credentials arrived today. Now I'm extra psyched!!,
> 
> Question:  I've never been to Universal.  We're staying at Hard Rock.  What time should we go to the water taxi so that we're at the gate of IOA in time?
> 
> Amanda



Figure about half an hour to walk or water taxi.



Jud


----------



## the.wizard

ninecrayons said:


> A quick question... I've never been to FL in December, so I have no idea what the weather's like.
> 
> I did a quick Google and it said the average high is 71 and the low is 51. Does that seem about right to people?
> 
> I'm imagining I'll need a fleece or whatnot, but not a hat/scarf, etc. I might throw gloves in my bag as I get frozen hands pretty easily. Plus it'll make it easier to grip the Butterbeer.
> 
> How "bundled up" are other people planning to get?



We have found that clothes that are called "packable" like down vests and rain gear are great to take, along with good fleece. Windproof rain gear over the fleece make it much warmer. The rain gear does not look like rain gear just like a good nylon jacket. Layers are the key.


----------



## jodi90

Got our credentials today too!!  

I have a question about Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey ride.  Has anyone tried the modified seats?  I'm worried I won't be able to fit.  I can fit on all the rides I've tried at Disney with no problems.  I haven't tried Space Mountain so I'm not sure about that one.  I've ridden RnR, BTM, and Everest with no issues.

Thanks,

Jodi


----------



## ninecrayons

jodi90 said:


> I have a question about Harry Potter and the Forbidden Journey ride.  Has anyone tried the modified seats?  I'm worried I won't be able to fit.  I can fit on all the rides I've tried at Disney with no problems.  I haven't tried Space Mountain so I'm not sure about that one.  I've ridden RnR, BTM, and Everest with no issues.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jodi



I've done the modified seats. I'm about 5'5" and carry most of my weight in my hips/stomach. I can ride all the same rides as you, no problem. The modified seats were no issue, I rode fine and comfortably, nothing pressing into me, etc.


----------



## jcb

Just out of curiosity, who is going to ride Dragon's Challenge during DAP (I am pretty sure the screams you hear on the video are not Pete's ).


----------



## DarthVader92

I'll be riding it


----------



## rlduvall

jcb said:


> Just out of curiosity, who is going to ride Dragon's Challenge during DAP (I am pretty sure the screams you hear on the video are not Pete's ).



As long as it's not really cold, I will ride it multiple times.  Last year, my friend and I were there in mid-December and froze 'almost' to death riding it since it  was so cold.  Did you know that 30 degree temperatures feel alot colder on your bare face when going 25 mph.


----------



## chirurgeon

I am Pooh sized.  Will I fit on Dragon Challenge?  I love suspended coasters.  

Kim


----------



## jcb

For anyone worried about being cold


----------



## jcb

chirurgeon said:


> I am Pooh sized.  Will I fit on Dragon Challenge?  I love suspended coasters.
> 
> Kim



I hope so.  I'm Eyore sized.

This is a computer simulation of me in the greenman outfit Mike posted:


----------



## helenk

My credentials came on Wednesday but my sister's did not . I had hers sent to my address so we can keep all the stuff together. I hope they come today.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

jcb said:


> Just out of curiosity, who is going to ride Dragon's Challenge during DAP (I am pretty sure the screams you hear on the video are not Pete's ).



I probably will! You want to sit next to me? You might go deaf. I tend to scream. 



jcb said:


> For anyone worried about being cold



I would SO rock that! 


Car service to the airport has been booked! THIRTEEN DAYS until butterbeer fest!!!!


----------



## jcb

*NikkiBell* said:


> I _probably _will! You want to sit next to me? You might go deaf. I tend to scream.



Probably??????

Oh come on!  You ate lox - riding a dragon will be child's play.  

And of course I will sit next to you.  Then I will put the video up on YouTube.


----------



## goofy4tink

jcb said:


> Just out of curiosity, who is going to ride Dragon's Challenge during DAP (I am pretty sure the screams you hear on the video are not Pete's ).



Dd and I are planning on riding many times!!!! And if it's chilly that night, our faces can freeze for all we care.

Got our creds yesterday!!! Almost time to pack!!!!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

jcb said:


> Probably??????
> 
> Oh come on!  You ate lox - riding a dragon will be child's play.
> 
> And of course I will sit next to you.  Then I will put the video up on YouTube.


----------



## sayhello

jcb said:


> Just out of curiosity, who is going to ride Dragon's Challenge during DAP (I am pretty sure the screams you hear on the video are not Pete's ).


I am!  I plan on riding everything (OK, that's really only 2 things, right?) as many times as I can, and still take in everything else.  I really want a wand from Ollivanders!    And I have to take TONS of photos!

I'm still torn about the butterbeer.  I want to taste it, but it's way too much sugar for me to have more than a taste.  I know it's free, but it seems like such a waste...

Sayhello


----------



## dansyr2514

jcb said:


> Just out of curiosity, who is going to ride Dragon's Challenge during DAP (I am pretty sure the screams you hear on the video are not Pete's ).



ooh ooh!..me! me!


----------



## kswm30b

WebmasterJohn said:


> I should have caught that  - sorry.  We will contact the bus company and let you know which of the Port Orlean Resorts they plan on stopping at.  We may not hear from them until Monday so you and your Mom hang in there



Haha, thanks John!!



stenogoddess said:


> Regarding the owl post, when we were there I bought the postcards and postage stamps and there was a lady outside the post office with a stamp that canceled a couple of blank pieces of paper for me to have for my scrapbook.  So you might not have to actually mail anything to get the stamp.



Hey Lauren!  Ooh, I didn't know this! Last time I was there, for some reason I didn't go inside the owl post (though I did take pics outside with the woman that was holding an owl plush ) And then after I got home, I read about the stamp. So I definitely wanted to do it this trip. 

BTW, for those asking about the weather, the day we were there last Dec, the windchill was in the teens!! It was the first time we went to Universal, but it was too cold to do anything other than wwohp and the Grinch show. That whole trip it was _really_ cold (most days it was colder than it was at home in NJ!), but it was the coldest Dec in the last 30 years in Florida, so it HAS to be better this year...hopefully.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

helenk said:


> My credentials came on Wednesday but my sister's did not . I had hers sent to my address so we can keep all the stuff together. I hope they come today.



Is she in a different room or DAP reservation?  Same thing happened to me.  I received my mom and sister's package on Wednesday and got my package on Friday.  No worries!


----------



## DrMomof3

jcb said:


> Just out of curiosity, who is going to ride Dragon's Challenge during DAP (I am pretty sure the screams you hear on the video are not Pete's ).



I would love to ride Dragon's Challenge but sadly my son won't be tall enough so I won't be able to ride. I'm hoping he'll be tall enough for Forbidden Journey - it'll be close. Totally worth it though to surprise him with this trip after the terrible few months he's had. 

Amanda


----------



## Halloweenqueen

There is also Flight of the Hippogriff.  Perfect for the younger set.  I may even get my mother on that one!


----------



## jcb

DrMomof3 said:


> I would love to ride Dragon's Challenge but sadly my son won't be tall enough so I won't be able to ride. I'm hoping he'll be tall enough for Forbidden Journey - it'll be close. Totally worth it though to surprise him with this trip after the terrible few months he's had.
> 
> Amanda



He is so lucky to have you. I just wonder how long you can hold off telling him.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

sayhello said:


> ....I really want a wand from Ollivanders!



Just out of curiosity who else is interested in purchasing a wand?


----------



## momto2inKC

WebmasterJohn said:


> Just out of curiosity who esle is interested in purchasing a wand?



Both of my kids will probably want too.


----------



## apurplebrat

WebmasterJohn said:


> Just out of curiosity who else is interested in purchasing a wand?



We plan to


----------



## jcb

WebmasterJohn said:


> Just out of curiosity who else is interested in purchasing a wand?



Probably.


----------



## wishesUT

WebmasterJohn said:


> Just out of curiosity who else is interested in purchasing a wand?



We'll be purchasing at least three!  There will be lots of spells being cast when we get home from this trip.


----------



## DrMomof3

jcb said:


> He is so lucky to have you. I just wonder how long you can hold off telling him.



Thank you! He's an amazing child!!! I really plan to wake him up the morning of the trip and whisk him off to the airport....



WebmasterJohn said:


> Just out of curiosity who else is interested in purchasing a wand?



I am sure we will buy at least one and possibly 3.

Amanda


----------



## *NikkiBell*

DrMomof3 said:


> Thank you! He's an amazing child!!! I really plan to wake him up the morning of the trip and whisk him off to the airport....



How very special this will be! I am excited for you both!


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

WebmasterJohn said:


> Just out of curiosity who else is interested in purchasing a wand?



I'll probably get one for my son that's not going with us.  Maybe one for me!


----------



## quietgirll

WebmasterJohn said:


> Just out of curiosity who else is interested in purchasing a wand?



Dgf got 2 last trip... She had her eye on several others, so I'm sure she'll want at least one this time...I may want one of my very own too  and maybe a Christmas gift or two...


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Yes, I plan to get a few for Christmas gifts!


----------



## SJCANEWMAN

WebmasterJohn said:


> Just out of curiosity who else is interested in purchasing a wand?



Both my boys want them!


----------



## Justin Jett

WebmasterJohn said:


> Just out of curiosity who else is interested in purchasing a wand?



I'm not interested in buying a wand, but I do want to see the infamous $300 broom.


----------



## jodi90

WebmasterJohn said:


> Just out of curiosity who else is interested in purchasing a wand?



I shouldn't, but I'm sure that I'll end up with one


----------



## jcb

Justin Jett said:


> I'm not interested in buying a wand, but I do want to see the infamous $300 broom.



Is it Dooney and Bourke?


----------



## chirurgeon

WebmasterJohn said:


> Just out of curiosity who else is interested in purchasing a wand?



I want a wand. I might need a broom.

Kim


----------



## *NikkiBell*

jcb said:


> Is it Dooney and Bourke?



Shhhh! Must...not...buy...more Dooneys.........


----------



## Justin Jett

jcb said:


> Is it Dooney and Bourke?



I have no idea. I just get the giggles about the fact that Universal charges $300 for a household cleaning product that Home Depot sells for $20.


----------



## sayhello

Justin Jett said:


> I have no idea. I just get the giggles about the fact that Universal charges $300 for a household cleaning product that Home Depot sells for $20.


Does it fly?  'Cause then it'd be worth it!  

Sayhello


----------



## rtobe

WebmasterJohn said:


> Just out of curiosity who else is interested in purchasing a wand?


 

Highly probable.  Prefer one which really executes accio spell and capable of opening refridgerator door whilst I reside on couch


----------



## DrMomof3

*NikkiBell* said:


> How very special this will be! I am excited for you both!



Thanks Nikki! It has been such a bad few months (although things are finally looking up for us!) that I'm really looking forward to this mini-escape.

Amanda


----------



## kbelle8995

Our credentials came on Wednesday.   I'm excited and it's my first dis event ever.  I'm hoping for decent weather.  It can be chilly just not cold.  If it is I'm setting up camp in the Hog's Head Pub.

It will be open right John?

Oh and no wand purchasers in my group.  Although I am thinking about buying a sneakscope for my desk at work.  Just to make sure than none of my coworkers are up to no good.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

kbelle8995 said:


> It can be chilly just not cold.  If it is I'm setting up camp in the Hog's Head Pub.
> 
> It will be open right John?



Yes - Hog's Head Pub will be open if you want to go in and sit and get warm.  If you're asking about drinking there - that's a little trickier.

There will be two cash bars set-up (availability and pricing is below).  They haven't told me if they will set one up in Hog's Head Pub or both will be 'on the street' yet.  Not sure what the reason is for this.

Cash bar prices:
 $8.00 Premium Cocktail
 $6.00 Call Brand Cocktail
 $6.00 Imported Beer
 $5.00 Domestic Beer
 $6.00 House Wine by the Glass 

Specialty Wizarding World of Harry Potter beverages will be available within the Wizarding World of Harry Potter.  Those beverages are complimentary and include the following:
 Butterbeer - served in a souvenir cup 
 Pumpkin Juice
 Lemonade
 Iced Tea
 Apple Cider
 Pear Cider
 Bottled Water  Resource

In addition there will be a cart set-up outside of the Wizarding World of Harry Potter offering Coca-Cola, Diet Coke and Sprite Soft Drinks at no additional cost.  This has to be outside of the area as it does not go with the theming (but alcohol does apparently).

We have to reach a $400 minimum per bar or else they will charge us.


----------



## WebmasterMike

Is Kevin going to be taking family portraits as we walk in?


----------



## NancyIL

I started to reread *Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone* several months ago, and got through chapter 4. It only occurred to me today as I read this that I need to finish reading the book  (and watching the movie!) by Friday night, because I head to Orlando on the 3rd!

P.S. After reading the description of the Dragon's Challenge in  *Universal Orlando 2011* - I'll be sipping my butterbeer instead, tyvm!


----------



## stenogoddess

rtobe said:


> Highly probable.  Prefer one which really executes accio spell and capable of opening refridgerator door whilst I reside on couch



I want the one with the Mrs. Weasley feature that will cook food and clean the house. 



WebmasterJohn said:


> We have to reach a $400 minimum per bar or else they will charge us.



Here to help, John!


----------



## chirurgeon

John, I will be happy to work on the $400.  1 drink per bar.  Good thing I'm on the bus.

Kim


----------



## DisneyKevin

k5jmh said:


> Is Kevin going to be taking family portraits as we walk in?



Some day!

I might be a bit busy that night.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Heh. Have you warned US about that DAP is also now known as Butterbeer Fest, 2011? I sure hope they have enough at the ready.


----------



## aw24

Our credentials came Friday.  Everything seems so real to us now, it is so close.  This is our first event and we are so excited to meet everyone.  I hope we are able to make some new friends there.  All of you seem to be so close here on the boards.

See everyone soon.


----------



## aw24

WebmasterJohn said:


> Just out of curiosity who else is interested in purchasing a wand?



We may be interested in one.  Our DS ask if we would be able to buy a wand, but we haven't decided if we are going to yet.  Does anyone know how much they are?


----------



## kbelle8995

*NikkiBell* said:


> Heh. Have you warned US about that DAP is also now known as Butterbeer Fest, 2011? I sure hope they have enough at the ready.



I hope so too and enough Pumpkin Juice as well

Thanks John for the information.


----------



## jcb

aw24 said:


> We may be interested in one.  Our DS ask if we would be able to buy a wand, but we haven't decided if we are going to yet.  Does anyone know how much they are?


The different wands and prices are here:
http://www.universalorlando.com/Merchandise/Shop/Ollivanders_Wand_Shop/Collectibles.html

assuming in store pricing is the same.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Is this what John and Kevin will be wearing to the event?


----------



## jcb

I'm hoping the Podcast Crew will do this as a special performance:

http://youtu.be/Tx1XIm6q4r4 

I just can't figure out who would play Voldemort.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

jcb said:


> I'm hoping the Podcast Crew will do this as a special performance:
> 
> http://youtu.be/Tx1XIm6q4r4
> 
> I just can't figure out who would play Voldemort.



 Love the Potter Puppets!


----------



## Halloweenqueen

I wonder what the special cocktails will be?

My family will be happy to contribute to the $400 minimum.  I am bringing my mom after all.


----------



## Justin Jett

sayhello said:


> Does it fly?  'Cause then it'd be worth it!
> 
> Sayhello



I know absolutely nothing about Harry Potter, but if I had enough money, I'd buy a $300 broom to go with my $300 World Wrestling Federation folding chair. Instead, I rather save up to come see Teresa and Kathy run the Muddy Buddy.


----------



## DisneyKevin

*NikkiBell* said:


> Is this what John and Kevin will be wearing to the event?



This looks very "forgiving".

With the right shoes........hmmmm

I'm just going to pretend I'm in a Dickens novel.


----------



## DisneyKevin

aw24 said:


> Our credentials came Friday.  Everything seems so real to us now, it is so close.  This is our first event and we are so excited to meet everyone.  I hope we are able to make some new friends there.  All of you seem to be so close here on the boards.
> 
> See everyone soon.



All of us started out as the "new folks".

There will be lots of great folks to meet and chat with.

Come find me and I'll point out the "crazy" ones.

<this is where the internet is lacking in that you can't see the wide, sweeping motion I'm making with my arm....as if to say that you are all crazy>


----------



## JenniBugInPink

sayhello said:


> I am! I plan on riding everything (OK, that's really only 2 things, right?) as many times as I can, and still take in everything else. I really want a wand from Ollivanders!  And I have to take TONS of photos!
> 
> I'm still torn about the butterbeer. I want to taste it, but it's way too much sugar for me to have more than a taste. I know it's free, but it seems like such a waste...
> 
> Sayhello


I want to ride and see everything, and take pics, and drink my weight in butterbeer and adult beverages!



dansyr2514 said:


> 15 day forecast shows high of 65 for 12/9 and low in the50's. I know it will change as it gets closer but I like to drive myself crazy checking everyday anyway. Lol


I have GOT to start packing, or at least planning to pack! We're leaving on Saturday! I know I will be cold. I'm always cold, and since I use an ECV, it always feels 'breezy' to me. I'm not bringing it for DAP, though - just seemed like too much trouble to arrange and I figure that someone else would need to use the spots on the busses for _their_ ECVs worse than I would. I can survive one night. (I should check on that just in case, tho' - maybe no one else is planning on taking an ECV on my bus?) I just don't know what to take, clothes-wise for this trip...warm, really warm, sorta' warm, warmish? ARGH! 


tardis1029 said:


> Our credentials came today!


I was so relieved when Husband brought ours in. And then I got all excited about the prospect of filling up a new lanyard with pins! I'm so addicted to what I call my "Disney jewelry".



jcb said:


> For anyone worried about being cold


I want one of those! Not only would it be warm, I wouldn't have to worry about my hair or makeup! 



WebmasterJohn said:


> Just out of curiosity who else is interested in purchasing a wand?


ME! ME! ME! 



Justin Jett said:


> I'm not interested in buying a wand, but I do want to see the infamous $300 broom.


I was interested in a broom, right up until I saw that price! They're not all like that, right? 



WebmasterJohn said:


> Yes - Hog's Head Pub will be open if you want to go in and sit and get warm. If you're asking about drinking there - that's a little trickier.
> 
> There will be two cash bars set-up (availability and pricing is below). They haven't told me if they will set one up in Hog's Head Pub or both will be 'on the street' yet. Not sure what the reason is for this.
> <snip>
> In addition there will be a cart set-up outside of the Wizarding World of Harry Potter offering Coca-Cola, Diet Coke and Sprite Soft Drinks at no additional cost. This has to be outside of the area as it does not go with the theming (but alcohol does apparently).
> 
> We have to reach a $400 minimum per bar or else they will charge us.


Husband and I will do what we can to help you out with those minimums. At this stage of my kidney disease, the docs tell me drinking is fine. Anything I can do to help, then! 



jcb said:


> The different wands and prices are here:
> http://www.universalorlando.com/Merchandise/Shop/Ollivanders_Wand_Shop/Collectibles.html
> 
> assuming in store pricing is the same.


Thanks!


----------



## JenniBugInPink

DisneyKevin said:


> All of us started out as the "new folks".
> 
> There will be lots of great folks to meet and chat with.
> 
> Come find me and I'll point out the "crazy" ones.
> 
> <this is where the internet is lacking in that you can't see the wide, sweeping motion I'm making with my arm....as if to say that you are all crazy>


*WE* are all crazy? Didst thou forget to include someone in the crazy folk, perchance? [Bug says as she points animatedly back to Kevin behind her raised hand so he can't see it...]
Of course, that doesn't change the fact that you're still in my 'Idols to Meet' group, LOL!


----------



## jcb

I think everyone needs to remember that John's wand actually works.


----------



## sayhello

jcb said:


> I think everyone needs to remember that John's wand actually works.




Sayhello


----------



## *NikkiBell*

aw24 said:


> Our credentials came Friday.  Everything seems so real to us now, it is so close.  This is our first event and we are so excited to meet everyone.  I hope we are able to make some new friends there.  All of you seem to be so close here on the boards.
> 
> See everyone soon.



I'm looking forward to meeting you! Please stop me and say hello.


----------



## jodi90

kbelle8995 said:


> Although I am thinking about buying a sneakscope for my desk at work.  Just to make sure than none of my coworkers are up to no good.



That is a great idea....I may have to get one of those.  However, it would be going off all the time.   I have several co-workers who are always up to no good.


----------



## WebmasterMike

Getting Close!


----------



## sayhello

k5jmh said:


> Getting Close!


Well, that's not encouraging!  

Sayhello


----------



## DutchsMommy

Hello, I'm really trying not to bother the organizers but am starting to stress - we are leaving next Monday (Dec 5) for our trip and we have not received our credentials yet.  We live in Canada so I am worried the ground snail-mail will be really slow.  Do you think it would be too much of a pain to PM John in a few days if they still don't show up?  I know they have been really clear about 'no cred, no entry' so am concerned.  We booked this trip just for the WWoHP event so to miss it would be heartbreaking!


----------



## ejud

DutchsMommy said:


> Hello, I'm really trying not to bother the organizers but am starting to stress - we are leaving next Monday (Dec 5) for our trip and we have not received our credentials yet.  We live in Canada so I am worried the ground snail-mail will be really slow.  Do you think it would be too much of a pain to PM John in a few days if they still don't show up?  I know they have been really clear about 'no cred, no entry' so am concerned.  We booked this trip just for the WWoHP event so to miss it would be heartbreaking!



Can't say too much about Canadian Postal, but I will clarify that this is a Priority Mail package, so is a step up from "ground mail" and I think that will carry over into the Canadian system. Good luck!



Jud


----------



## Marla Hellwig

Kara will be riding Dragon as many times as she can get in

Kara will be purchasing at least 1 wand - she is also taking orders for some of her friends

I will help out in the adult beverage area - since all I have to do is crawl back to the Royal Pacific


----------



## Justin Jett

JenniBugInPink said:


> I was interested in a broom, right up until I saw that price! They're not all like that, right?



I am not sure what brooms they have, or where they are located in the Wizzarding World of Harry Potter. All I know is that there is indeed a broom that costs $300

http://www.universalorlando.com/Merchandise/Gift/Harry_Potter/Collectibles/Firebolt_Broom.html

Ladies and Gentlemen.......the Roomba is $1 cheaper.


----------



## NancyIL

Marla Hellwig said:


> Kara will be riding Dragon as many times as she can get in
> 
> Kara will be purchasing at least 1 wand - she is also taking orders for some of her friends
> 
> I will help out in the adult beverage area - since all I have to do is crawl back to the Royal Pacific



Too bad they don't have Mickey bars!


----------



## Iggipolka

I'm so excited to be finally going to a Dis event!  I'm one of those people who has been on the boards for awhile, but still don't feel like I know anyone. I'm looking forward to putting faces to the names, not only of the Podcast team, but the other people I hear them talk about frequently. 

I'm not sure if I'll be riding the Forbidden Journey, but I'd love to walk through the que. Is there a chicken exit?

Less than two weeks!!


----------



## Justin Jett

jcb said:


> Starting your own BIG book of grievances, eh?



 That book was written long ago. Universal's policy on Segways vs. wheelchairs is the Prologue. 

I shall now be a good boy and segway onto other subjects.


----------



## NancyIL

Iggipolka said:


> I'm so excited to be finally going to a Dis event!  I'm one of those people who has been on the boards for awhile, but still don't feel like I know anyone. I'm looking forward to putting faces to the names, not only of the Podcast team, but the other people I hear them talk about frequently.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'll be riding the Forbidden Journey, but I'd love to walk through the que. Is there a chicken exit?
> 
> Less than two weeks!!



Yes, there is a queue  for those who don't want to go on the ride.


----------



## Justin Jett

JenniBugInPink said:


> Let's get through one challenge at a time here! I think Leo would be WAY too intimidating for me. Maybe I could start with Lockergnome.



So......let me understand this.....You are afraid to meet Leo LePorte, but you are going to be brave enough to face the dreaded Genius????? 

Leo is a nice guy.....very kind. He will not bite. I cannot make the same promise about the one and only John "The Genius" Magi. 

I have followed Chris Pirillo, just about as long as I have followed Leo. Chris is just an Iowa farm boy, like me. He broadcasts out of his house, like me. So, meeting me at Universal will be just like meeting Chris Pirillo. 

If you want, I can unbox something while drinking wine.


----------



## Justin Jett

NancyIL said:


> Yes, there is a queue  for those who don't want to go on the ride.



Indeed.....I am traveling 613 miles just to stand in a queue line. No Joke.


----------



## Stinkerbe11

Who wants to shoot tequila with me  We can knock out that 400.00 minimum in no time


----------



## rlduvall

Stinkerbe11 said:


> Who wants to shoot tequila with me  We can knock out that 400.00 minimum in no time



That hurts me just thinking about it.


----------



## Marla Hellwig

> Too bad they don't have Mickey bars



lol

believe it or not, I found Mickey bars at Aulani


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Iggipolka said:


> I'm so excited to be finally going to a Dis event!  I'm one of those people who has been on the boards for awhile, but still don't feel like I know anyone. I'm looking forward to putting faces to the names, not only of the Podcast team, but the other people I hear them talk about frequently.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'll be riding the Forbidden Journey, but I'd love to walk through the que. Is there a chicken exit?
> 
> Less than two weeks!!



I am looking forward to meeting you too! I have seen you DIS name so many times that it'll be good to put a face to the name. Stop me and say hello!


----------



## sayhello

Justin Jett said:


> Indeed.....I am traveling 613 miles just to stand in a queue line. No Joke.


But think of all the wonderful people you'll be standing in line with!  

Sayhello


----------



## Justin Jett

sayhello said:


> But think of all the wonderful people you'll be standing in line with!
> 
> Sayhello



I will get the chance to say hello to Sayhello.


----------



## WebmasterMike

Single-digit Dance!!!


----------



## myweegirls

Our credentials were awaiting us when we returned from our Thanksgiving trip - I'm thankful, indeed - especially to John for all the work that has clearly gone into this! Eric and I are really excited to see everyone and put some new faces to usernames. 

XO
Liz


----------



## NancyIL

Marla Hellwig said:


> lol
> 
> believe it or not, I found Mickey bars at Aulani



You went to Hawaii? Cool!


----------



## stenogoddess

NancyIL said:


> You went to Hawaii? Cool!



I can't wait until it's my turn to find Mickey bars in Hawaii!


----------



## JenniBugInPink

Justin Jett said:


> So......let me understand this.....You are afraid to meet Leo LePorte, but you are going to be brave enough to face the dreaded Genius?????
> 
> Leo is a nice guy.....very kind. He will not bite. I cannot make the same promise about the one and only John "The Genius" Magi.
> I have followed Chris Pirillo, just about as long as I have followed Leo. Chris is just an Iowa farm boy, like me. He broadcasts out of his house, like me. So, meeting me at Universal will be just like meeting Chris Pirillo.
> 
> If you want, I can unbox something while drinking wine.


You've [GULP!] MET Leo? Have you met Patrick or Kevin? I used to just swoon over Patrick in the Utilikilt. I know...TMI! Chris was so young, I always thought of him as such a kid, and was thrilled for his successes so young. I do think of you kind of the way I used to think of Chris, and I just can't wait to meet you! You know EVERYONE!! You're the cool guy! 

And yes, I'm pretty terrified about meeting the holder of the Big Book of Grievances. I'm nervous about meeting Pete and Kevin, too! If I have to I could try to hide behind Husband, but he's really shy. In truth, I'll talk to anyone. Everyone. Especially after a few drinks. I almost never drink, so it doesn't take much, LOL! 



Stinkerbe11 said:


> Who wants to shoot tequila with me We can knock out that 400.00 minimum in no time


 Do I get salt and lime? If so, I'm there!


----------



## Marla Hellwig

> You went to Hawaii? Cool!



yep - been back about 2 weeks - didn't want to come home


----------



## NancyIL

Marla Hellwig said:


> yep - been back about 2 weeks - didn't want to come home



I can understand that feeling!


----------



## JenniBugInPink

Has anyone mentioned that there will be a full moon the night of DAP? Just sayin...


----------



## *NikkiBell*

JenniBugInPink said:


> Has anyone mentioned that there will be a full moon the night of DAP? Just sayin...


----------



## dansyr2514

Uh oh... This may get crazy!


----------



## jcb

I've been burning up the photographer's ephemeris trying to find a place to get a good shot of the moonrise.  I'm about to have to give in and ask the uber nerds on the photography board where they go.


----------



## WebmasterMike

jcb said:


> I've been burning up the photographer's ephemeris trying to find a place to get a good shot of the moonrise.  I'm about to have to give in and ask the uber nerds on the photography board where they go.



Jack, if I have to much butterbeer, you might get a "moonrise" closer than you might think!


----------



## jcb

k5jmh said:


> Jack, if I have to much butterbeer, you might get a "moonrise" closer than you might think!


Wow, just Wow.


----------



## NitroStitch

JenniBugInPink said:


> Has anyone mentioned that there will be a full moon the night of DAP? Just sayin...



Oh my!   

Just got our credentials in the mail!


----------



## WebmasterMike

jcb said:


> Wow, just Wow.



But, I think I will be avoiding the Butterbeer.  That much sugar would not be a good thing!


----------



## jcb

k5jmh said:


> But, I think I will be avoiding the Butterbeer.  That much sugar would not be a good thing!



I drafted a really pithy response but I live in fear of the tag fairy.


----------



## ejud

JenniBugInPink said:


> Has anyone mentioned that there will be a full moon the night of DAP? Just sayin...



Whoa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Jud


----------



## *NikkiBell*

k5jmh said:


> Jack, if I have to much butterbeer, you might get a "moonrise" closer than you might think!



Oh my word.


----------



## WebmasterMike

jcb said:


> I drafted a really pithy response but I live in fear of the tag fairy.


I am not sure how you get worse than "Alpaca Poop"?


----------



## jcb

k5jmh said:


> I am not sure how you get worse than "Alpaca Poop"?



I rest my case.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

I know that several DAP Disers will soon by on their way to WDW!  Safe travels!


----------



## WebmasterMike

jcb said:


> I rest my case.


----------



## jcb

k5jmh said:


>








 back at you.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Did he just threaten to moon us?


----------



## Justin Jett

jcb said:


> I rest my case.



The attorney rests?


----------



## sayhello

DisneyKevin said:


> Did he just threaten to moon us?


I do believe so.  Be afraid.  Be very afraid!

Sayhello


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Now kids... -teacher look-


----------



## jcb

*NikkiBell* said:


> Now kids... -teacher look-



Nooooooo, not the "teacher look" - that scares me more than the tag fairy.


----------



## WebmasterMike

jcb said:


> Nooooooo, not the "teacher look" - that scares me more than the tag fairy.



I am sure Snikki will drop a few "tag worthy" comments during the trip!  

The Tag Fairy is always watching and listening, even in the real world!


----------



## stenogoddess

a full moon will make for some pretty pictures


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Okay, DAP Disers, I wanted to do a little something special during my trip next week.

       


I don't know if you are familiar with Mousewait.  It's an App that was started to give wait times at Disneyland.  It's a very popular app that now has a WDW version.  

One of the fan favorite activities is called RAK, random acts of kindness.  Users post giveaways to the first person who finds them or finds the item hidden in a particular location.  It is a lot of fun and a great way to meet fellow fans.

Some items include simple things like fastpasses or pins hidden behind signs or under benches.  Some people offer a free dole whip or mickey bar to the first person who finds them near a certain attraction, etc.

So, I'm creating my own version, I'll call it ATOM, "a touch of magic".  I'll be wearing my lime green mickey tag with my username, Halloweenqueen, on it.  Find me and you can have your pick of one item in my goodie bag.  I'll have Disney pins, lighted necklaces, pens, etc.  One ATOM per group/family please.  While supplies last.  I also will not have my bag at DAP.

I'll give a major hint...I'll tell you my park schedule.  

Dec. 9th- Friday-Epcot
Saturday-AK
Sunday-MK-and MVMCP
Monday-HS

I'll also be staying at POP.  So keep a look out!


----------



## stenogoddess

What a fun idea!


----------



## ynnepztem

Hey John,
I was just wondering what the final head count is for the party?


----------



## Justin Jett

*NikkiBell* said:


> Now kids... -teacher look-



Moderator in the house.


----------



## JenniBugInPink

jcb said:


> I've been burning up the photographer's ephemeris trying to find a place to get a good shot of the moonrise. I'm about to have to give in and ask the uber nerds on the photography board where they go.


 


Halloweenqueen said:


> Okay, DAP Disers, I wanted to do a little something special during my trip next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you are familiar with Mousewait. It's an App that was started to give wait times at Disneyland. It's a very popular app that now has a WDW version.
> 
> One of the fan favorite activities is called RAK, random acts of kindness. Users post giveaways to the first person who finds them or finds the item hidden in a particular location. It is a lot of fun and a great way to meet fellow fans.
> 
> Some items include simple things like fastpasses or pins hidden behind signs or under benches. Some people offer a free dole whip or mickey bar to the first person who finds them near a certain attraction, etc.
> 
> So, I'm creating my own version, I'll call it ATOM, "a touch of magic". I'll be wearing my lime green mickey tag with my username, Halloweenqueen, on it. Find me and you can have your pick of one item in my goodie bag. I'll have Disney pins, lighted necklaces, pens, etc. One ATOM per group/family please. While supplies last. I also will not have my bag at DAP.
> 
> I'll give a major hint...I'll tell you my park schedule.
> 
> Dec. 9th- Friday-Epcot
> Saturday-AK
> Sunday-MK-and MVMCP
> Monday-HS
> 
> I'll also be staying at POP. So keep a look out!


What a fun idea! We're doing MVMCP on Sunday as well, so I will definitely look for you there! Friday is our DTD/DQ day, Saturday is Resort Touring Day I think since the parks are going to be more crowded that day, and Monday is one of our Epcot days (we're doing Candlelight Processional that day). We're staying at Kidani 12/4 - 12/14, our longest trip ever.

Now if I just had my work (work work, I mean as in 'job' work) done, and if only I had one blessed thing packed, I could relax!!!


----------



## Justin Jett

JenniBugInPink said:


> What a fun idea! We're doing MVMCP on Sunday as well, so I will definitely look for you there! Friday is our DTD/DQ day, Saturday is Resort Touring Day I think since the parks are going to be more crowded that day, and Monday is one of our Epcot days (we're doing Candlelight Processional that day). We're staying at Kidani 12/4 - 12/14, our longest trip ever.
> 
> Now if I just had my work (work work, I mean as in 'job' work) done, and if only I had one blessed thing packed, I could relax!!!



I am going to the Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party on Sunday, December 11 too.


----------



## Iggipolka

*NikkiBell* said:


> I am looking forward to meeting you too! I have seen you DIS name so many times that it'll be good to put a face to the name. Stop me and say hello!



Woo! I will! Wow, Nikki knows my Dis Name. I feel oddly excited about that!


----------



## Justin Jett

JenniBugInPink said:


> You've [GULP!] MET Leo? Have you met Patrick or Kevin? I used to just swoon over Patrick in the Utilikilt. I know...TMI! Chris was so young, I always thought of him as such a kid, and was thrilled for his successes so young. I do think of you kind of the way I used to think of Chris, and I just can't wait to meet you! You know EVERYONE!! You're the cool guy!
> 
> And yes, I'm pretty terrified about meeting the holder of the Big Book of Grievances. I'm nervous about meeting Pete and Kevin, too! If I have to I could try to hide behind Husband, but he's really shy. In truth, I'll talk to anyone. Everyone. Especially after a few drinks. I almost never drink, so it doesn't take much, LOL!
> 
> Do I get salt and lime? If so, I'm there!



I have never personally met Leo, but I do have a close friend, at Lenovo, who gets interviewed on TWiT and CNET a few times per year. Between watching Leo for a long time, and what my buddy has told me.......I know that meeting Leo is a lot easier than meeting the Genius.  Fear the Genius! 

Pirillo is 2 years older than I am. He went to school in Cedar Falls, Iowa. I went to school in Mason City, Iowa. Chris found himself, but I am still trying to find myself. 

Norton makes you swoon, does he? Seriously? Norton is 5 years older than I am.

If you want me to go with you to meet Pete and Kevin, we can do that.

FEAR THE GENIUS!!!!!!


----------



## HollyMac71

Let's talk about the "Owl Post."  I have a question - Do we have to purchase items from WWOHP to mail from the Owl Post?  Or could one bring a letter (let's say christmas card) and mail it from there?  What about stamps?

No I'm not going to mail my Christmas cards from there...well maybe one or two maybe...


----------



## Iggipolka

Justin Jett said:


> I am going to the Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party on Sunday, December 11 too.



Arugh. I'm so torn about going to the Christmas Party. I'm really debating about going or not because I leave early Monday morning. It just sounds like so much fun though. Especially since so many Dis'ers are going to be there!  Decisions, Decisions.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

k5jmh said:


> I am sure Snikki will drop a few "tag worthy" comments during the trip!
> 
> The Tag Fairy is always watching and listening, even in the real world!



 Who is this Snikki person you speak of? 



Halloweenqueen said:


> Okay, DAP Disers, I wanted to do a little something special during my trip next week.
> 
> I don't know if you are familiar with Mousewait.  It's an App that was started to give wait times at Disneyland.  It's a very popular app that now has a WDW version.
> 
> One of the fan favorite activities is called RAK, random acts of kindness.  Users post giveaways to the first person who finds them or finds the item hidden in a particular location.  It is a lot of fun and a great way to meet fellow fans.
> 
> Some items include simple things like fastpasses or pins hidden behind signs or under benches.  Some people offer a free dole whip or mickey bar to the first person who finds them near a certain attraction, etc.
> 
> So, I'm creating my own version, I'll call it ATOM, "a touch of magic".  I'll be wearing my lime green mickey tag with my username, Halloweenqueen, on it.  Find me and you can have your pick of one item in my goodie bag.  I'll have Disney pins, lighted necklaces, pens, etc.  One ATOM per group/family please.  While supplies last.  I also will not have my bag at DAP.
> 
> I'll give a major hint...I'll tell you my park schedule.
> 
> Dec. 9th- Friday-Epcot
> Saturday-AK
> Sunday-MK-and MVMCP
> Monday-HS
> 
> I'll also be staying at POP.  So keep a look out!



I think that this is such a fun idea. Many years ago I organized something similar by mail (think along the lines of secret pals). It was a lot of fun. I love the fact that you are doing it during DAP to get to know people. Kudos to you! 



Justin Jett said:


> Moderator in the house.



Nah, just putting on the teacher hat to scare Mikey. 



Iggipolka said:


> Woo! I will! Wow, Nikki knows my Dis Name. I feel oddly excited about that!



 Be sure to stop me! I am terrible with spotting people. Many know who I am (oddly enough -giggle-), so be sure to ask someone where I am. Hmm...first person from this thread to find Nikki gets a...um...free butterbeer? 



HollyMac71 said:


> Let's talk about the "Owl Post."  I have a question - Do we have to purchase items from WWOHP to mail from the Owl Post?  Or could one bring a letter (let's say christmas card) and mail it from there?  What about stamps?
> 
> No I'm not going to mail my Christmas cards from there...well maybe one or two maybe...



This was discussed on the WWoHP special that was on TV the other night. From what I understand, it is just like the Main Street USA mailboxes in Magic Kingdom. You should be able to bring whatever you want and mail it from the Owl Post. It will receive a special stamp. 



Iggipolka said:


> Arugh. I'm so torn about going to the Christmas Party. I'm really debating about going or not because I leave early Monday morning. It just sounds like so much fun though. Especially since so many Dis'ers are going to be there!  Decisions, Decisions.



If I was going to be around, I'd probably go. It's a lot of fun to do with family and friends.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Who needs sleep?   You should go to the party!  They have cookies! 

I'm going commando on this trip.  Too many wonderful things to do, see, eat!  It's been two years since I've been to WDW.


----------



## Iggipolka

Halloweenqueen said:


> Who needs sleep?   You should go to the party!  They have cookies!
> 
> I'm going commando on this trip.  Too many wonderful things to do, see, eat!  It's been two years since I've been to WDW.



Heh, normally I would be right with ya, but I'm at the end of the 1st trimester with with a new podcast listener, so sleep is a big part of my life right now. Sleeping and eating. If I could sleep eat, I'd be really happy.

Still debating though. I went a couple of years ago and it really was a fun party. Two fun parties in one weekend! Woo! What a concept!


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Iggipolka said:


> Heh, normally I would be right with ya, but I'm at the end of the 1st trimester with with a new podcast listener, so sleep is a big part of my life right now. Sleeping and eating. If I could sleep eat, I'd be really happy.
> 
> Still debating though. I went a couple of years ago and it really was a fun party. Two fun parties in one weekend! Woo! What a concept!



Congrats!  I have my own Princess Lillian.


----------



## sayhello

Halloweenqueen said:


> Who needs sleep?   You should go to the party!  They have cookies!
> 
> I'm going commando on this trip.  Too many wonderful things to do, see, eat!  It's been two years since I've been to WDW.


You're not wearing any underwear during DAP????   You'll be popular! 

Sayhello


----------



## Halloweenqueen

sayhello said:


> You're not wearing any underwear during DAP????   You'll be popular!
> 
> Sayhello



No, Commando touring....I'll be wearing my magical underwear to the party!


----------



## Zzizzy

WebmasterJohn said:


> Just out of curiosity who else is interested in purchasing a wand?



Yes, no question.

I've been a magician since high school and an HP fan since the movies came out.  Getting a wand is one of the signature activities for this event.  I can't think of a better group to do it with.


----------



## JenniBugInPink

Justin Jett said:


> I have never personally met Leo, but I do have a close friend, at Lenovo, who gets interviewed on TWiT and CNET a few times per year. Between watching Leo for a long time, and what my buddy has told me.......I know that meeting Leo is a lot easier than meeting the Genius.  Fear the Genius!
> Pirillo is 2 years older than I am. He went to school in Cedar Falls, Iowa. I went to school in Mason City, Iowa. Chris found himself, but I am still trying to find myself.
> Norton makes you swoon, does he? Seriously? Norton is 5 years older than I am.
> If you want me to go with you to meet Pete and Kevin, we can do that.
> FEAR THE GENIUS!!!!!!


I am 500 years older than all of you. Leo and I are about the same age, though I have a few years on him, too. Doesn't keep me from swooning over Patrick in a kilt. I swoon over most men in kilts. Must be the Scottish blood of me ancestors ::said in the best brogue I can muster:: !

Of course I want you to go with me to meet Pete and Kevin. And I'm counting on you to protect me from the Genius (he didn't promise not to explode or jump, you know)! Help me, please?? 



*NikkiBell* said:


> <snip>
> This was discussed on the WWoHP special that was on TV the other night. From what I understand, it is just like the Main Street USA mailboxes in Magic Kingdom. You should be able to bring whatever you want and mail it from the Owl Post. It will receive a special stamp.


I didn't know anything about mailboxes on Main Street. Duh. You'd think by my forth trip, and owning most every edition of every guidebook written, I might have gleaned this tidbit, but no... 



*NikkiBell* said:


> If I was going to be around, I'd probably go. It's a lot of fun to do with family and friends.


 


Halloweenqueen said:


> Who needs sleep?  You should go to the party! They have cookies!
> I'm going commando on this trip. Too many wonderful things to do, see, eat! It's been two years since I've been to WDW.


 


sayhello said:


> You're not wearing any underwear during DAP????  You'll be popular!
> Sayhello


You took the words right out of my mouth! It's been 2 years for me too, but I really think that I'll have to don my skivvies. It's gonna get chilly in the evenings, and the vinyl seats on those ECV's get cold!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

sayhello said:


> You're not wearing any underwear during DAP????   You'll be popular!
> 
> Sayhello





Halloweenqueen said:


> No, Commando touring....I'll be wearing my magical underwear to the party!



  I think I just busted a gut at this. Going commando for GKTW...a new fundraiser? 



Congrats on the new little one coming along!


----------



## jcb

Iggipolka said:


> Woo! I will! Wow, Nikki knows my Dis Name. I feel oddly excited about that!



For some of us, the fact that "Nikki knows my Dis Name" is not exactly a positive thing.


----------



## Justin Jett

jcb said:


> For some of us, the fact that "Nikki knows my Dis Name" is not exactly a positive thing.



I second that!


----------



## Iggipolka

Ok, you all are seriously cracking me up today.  This is going to be one heck of a fun weekend.

Halloweenqueen - I'm also staying at Pop, so I'll be stalking you for a prize and so we can compare notes on our Lillians.

Thanks for the congrats on the pregnancy! I had debated saying anything since I'm still in the first trimester and I had a miscarriage last year around 10 weeks, but I'm thinking positive thoughts and so far this one seems like it's decided to stick around. I hope it likes Butterbeer!


----------



## DrMomof3

I need advice from anyone who knows Universal! 

The crazy planner in me is starting to have a major panic attack because I know nothing about Universal.  Here's our story: We're taking a 6:30am flight on Saturday morning from NY. I've arranged for a car service to take us to Hard Rock. Drop off stuff and head to Universal Studios. We'll take advantage of FOTL access to go on whatever we can (my son is too short for Rip Ride Rocket), eat lunch somewhere in the park (suggestions?) and head back no later than 3:30-ish for a nap. (I'm getting up at 4:30am!).
Then I need to figure out dinner.  My 7 year old and me.  He's relatively adventurous and well-behaved.  Do we eat at the hotel? Head over to City Walk? Any recommendations? He's eaten in some "adult" restaurants in NY and this will be special mommy time and I'm used to NY prices....
Then we head to DISapalooza!!!
Sunday we'll do IOA until we get tired of it or until it's time to fly home. Lunch suggestions?
Good plan? 

Thank you for listening! 

Amanda


----------



## *NikkiBell*

jcb said:


> For some of us, the fact that "Nikki knows my Dis Name" is not exactly a positive thing.


----------



## the.wizard

Justin Jett said:


> I am going to the Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party on Sunday, December 11 too.




We'll be going Friday night.


----------



## RaySharpton

I got back to my Pop Century Resort and a chilly, drizzling, but wonderful first night at MK to watch the MSEP and Wishes and my box from the DIS with my credentials was sitting on my table.    Thanks for mailing my credentials to my room.

But I woke up this morning with a frog voice and a terrible running nose.    Maybe the air conditioner was on.   I know that my clothes were wet from Monday night at the park.

Maybe that is the reason.

I had to leave Epcot early tonight during the Candlelight Processional because I just felt I had better get back to my resort room and take something for my not feeling good.

Please send me good wishes to feel better in the morning.    I really don't want to feel sick at WDW.     And I really want to go to see WWoHP.


----------



## KristaTX

Feel better soon, Ray.  Take a couple of days to just relax and rest up if need be.  I just said a prayer for you.  

We will arrive a week from today and be at the Swan.  By the way - Mom's not coming this trip.  It's me and my husband this time.

Can't wait to see you again .

Krista


----------



## DebbieT11

RaySharpton said:


> But I woke up this morning with a frog voice and a terrible running nose.    Maybe the air conditioner was on.   I know that my clothes were wet from Monday night at the park.
> 
> Maybe that is the reason.
> 
> I had to leave Epcot early tonight during the Candlelight Processional because I just felt I had better get back to my resort room and take something for my not feeling good.
> 
> Please send me good wishes to feel better in the morning.    I really don't want to feel sick at WDW.     And I really want to go to see WWoHP.



Ray, I'm in the exact same boat as you.  My ENT guy today said it's an upper respiratory thing that's running RAMPANT in SE Alabama right now - like at unheard-of numbers of people with it.  He prescribed antibiotics, nasal spray, decongestant stuff and sleepy cough syrup so I can sleep and not cough myself awake all the time.  Should be on the mend in a few days - hope you are as well - no fun to be sick at Disney!!


----------



## Iggipolka

My wife, daughter and I have all been sick for the past two weeks with a nasty cold & cough. It's that time of year.
We also ended up getting an inhailer, antibiotics and my wife got some codein cough syrup & we are finally feeling better.  This infection really zaps your energy. 

Rest up Ray & if you continue to feel bad, you might want to consider a visit to a doctor while you are there.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

I've been fighting off a cold myself and have been feeling more congested over the past two days than before. I'm hoping it is a fluke thing and won't damper plans for next week. Pixie dust to all of the sick DISers!


----------



## stenogoddess

Iggipolka said:


> Arugh. I'm so torn about going to the Christmas Party. I'm really debating about going or not because I leave early Monday morning. It just sounds like so much fun though. Especially since so many Dis'ers are going to be there!  Decisions, Decisions.



Go if you can.  We have such a good time and it really helps get us in the Christmas mood!



RaySharpton said:


> Please send me good wishes to feel better in the morning.    I really don't want to feel sick at WDW.     And I really want to go to see WWoHP.



Feel better soon!  They have Doc in the Boxes in Florida Maybe hit one just to be on the safe side.  I'm sure they can tell you where the one is nearest your hotel at customer service.


----------



## NancyIL

RaySharpton said:


> I had to leave Epcot early tonight during the Candlelight Processional because I just felt I had better get back to my resort room and take something for my not feeling good.
> 
> Please send me good wishes to feel better in the morning.    I really don't want to feel sick at WDW.     And I really want to go to see WWoHP.



Ray, I'm glad you're already at WDW and enjoying the parks, but it's no fun when you don't feel well. I hope you'll   feel better very soon. I'll look forward to seeing you next week!


----------



## RaySharpton

KristaTX said:


> Feel better soon, Ray. Take a couple of days to just relax and rest up if need be. I just said a prayer for you.
> 
> We will arrive a week from today and be at the Swan. By the way - Mom's not coming this trip. It's me and my husband this time.
> 
> Can't wait to see you again .
> 
> Krista


 
Thank you so much, Krista.    I knew that I could count on you for some prayers.     I do feel a little better today.    I need to get a lot of fluids in myself today.    I did bring some tylenol and other medicine with me.    It seems like the older I get the more I seem to catch somehing and I never had allergies and rarely caught a cold or flu.

I wish your mom was there. 

I was at DVC members Merry Mixer yesterday and really enjoyed it.    Many people came up to me to say hello that post on the DISboards.    I was wearing my DIS button with my name on it that Mr. Hayes made me.


----------



## RaySharpton

DebbieT11 said:


> Ray, I'm in the exact same boat as you. My ENT guy today said it's an upper respiratory thing that's running RAMPANT in SE Alabama right now - like at unheard-of numbers of people with it. He prescribed antibiotics, nasal spray, decongestant stuff and sleepy cough syrup so I can sleep and not cough myself awake all the time. Should be on the mend in a few days - hope you are as well - no fun to be sick at Disney!!


 
Hi, Debbie.   Thank you so much for the info.   I thought that it was just me catching some kind of cold or flu every year at WDW.   

I am going to probably call my physician today if this persists if only for coughing and sleeping and give him a headsup incase I show other signs that require antibiotics like for a sinus bacterial infection.     

Not much antibiotics can do for a virus cold.

I use a mask CPAP at night, and it is almost impossible to use it with constant coughing.


----------



## RaySharpton

Iggipolka said:


> My wife, daughter and I have all been sick for the past two weeks with a nasty cold & cough. It's that time of year.
> We also ended up getting an inhailer, antibiotics and my wife got some codein cough syrup & we are finally feeling better. This infection really zaps your energy.
> 
> Rest up Ray & if you continue to feel bad, you might want to consider a visit to a doctor while you are there.


 
Thanks for the information.    I hope you and your family feel better.   I haven't seen a lot of folks at WDW coughing yet like last year, but I have only been here two days so far.


----------



## RaySharpton

*NikkiBell* said:


> I've been fighting off a cold myself and have been feeling more congested over the past two days than before. I'm hoping it is a fluke thing and won't damper plans for next week. Pixie dust to all of the sick DISers!


 
I hope that you feel beter Nikki.    I can't wait to meet you at the DISApalooza.


----------



## RaySharpton

stenogoddess said:


> Go if you can. We have such a good time and it really helps get us in the Christmas mood!
> 
> 
> 
> Feel better soon! They have Doc in the Boxes in Florida Maybe hit one just to be on the safe side. I'm sure they can tell you where the one is nearest your hotel at customer service.


 

Thanks, I appreciate it.   I have checked with my medical insurance by phone to see which ones they cover price wise.


----------



## RaySharpton

NancyIL said:


> Ray, I'm glad you're already at WDW and enjoying the parks, but it's no fun when you don't feel well. I hope you'll feel better very soon. I'll look forward to seeing you next week!


 
Hi, Nancy.   Thank you so much for the well wishes and I can't wait to see you again, Nancy.

Thank you everyone.   Being by myself here sometime is not so much fun when I am in my Pop Century room coughing and sneezing and using extra tissues for my nose.    I don't which is worse.

Well, the worse is not going to the parks.   I will see the Epcot's Candlelight processional another night.


----------



## sayhello

RaySharpton said:


> But I woke up this morning with a frog voice and a terrible running nose.    Maybe the air conditioner was on.   I know that my clothes were wet from Monday night at the park.
> 
> Maybe that is the reason.
> 
> I had to leave Epcot early tonight during the Candlelight Processional because I just felt I had better get back to my resort room and take something for my not feeling good.
> 
> Please send me good wishes to feel better in the morning.    I really don't want to feel sick at WDW.     And I really want to go to see WWoHP.


I hope you feel better pronto!  No fun being sick at WDW (been there, done that).  But at least you have some time to get better before DAP!  Fingers & toes crossed for you!

Sayhello


----------



## JenniBugInPink

RaySharpton said:


> I got back to my Pop Century Resort and a chilly, drizzling, but wonderful first night at MK to watch the MSEP and Wishes and my box from the DIS with my credentials was sitting on my table. Thanks for mailing my credentials to my room.
> 
> But I woke up this morning with a frog voice and a terrible running nose. Maybe the air conditioner was on. I know that my clothes were wet from Monday night at the park.
> 
> Maybe that is the reason.
> 
> I had to leave Epcot early tonight during the Candlelight Processional because I just felt I had better get back to my resort room and take something for my not feeling good.
> 
> Please send me good wishes to feel better in the morning. I really don't want to feel sick at WDW. And I really want to go to see WWoHP.


You're in the land of citrus fruit, so soak up all that vitamin C in all those oranges, and eat up all those pineapples (in the Dole Whip Floats), too. Lots of fruit and find some chicken soup. Really. I believe in the power of fruit and chicken soup - it can really make you feel better. Ok, mostly it's just the power of the extra fluids, but those vitamins and nutrients don't hurt a thing.  


sayhello said:


> I hope you feel better pronto! No fun being sick at WDW (been there, done that). But at least you have some time to get better before DAP! Fingers & toes crossed for you!
> Sayhello


Get lots of rest (I know it's not what you're there for), and maybe you'll get better quicker and will feel like playing even sooner. We all hope so cause we'll all be there before you know it! Hoping you feel like yourself right away!


----------



## momto2inKC

Hope you feel better soon Ray!

Add us to those who will be at MVMCP on the 11th, looks like there will be a lot of us there 

Gosh, had a bit of drama with my sons school this morning and feel like i've gotten a virtual spanking  Apparently they have a BIG issue with ME taking MY son out of school for a week.  Luckily my daughters school is not putting up a stink at all.  In the end, our trip had to be shortened by 1 day.  I hope this is a lesson to the school to keep parents informed if they are going to make changes to how/when they do finals.  This all could have been avoided had this information been sent home 
Looking forward to Disapalooza~!  This is my first event i'm attending  9 more days til our arrival!!


----------



## ejud

RaySharpton said:


> I got back to my Pop Century Resort and a chilly, drizzling, but wonderful first night at MK to watch the MSEP and Wishes and my box from the DIS with my credentials was sitting on my table.    Thanks for mailing my credentials to my room.
> 
> But I woke up this morning with a frog voice and a terrible running nose.    Maybe the air conditioner was on.   I know that my clothes were wet from Monday night at the park.
> 
> Maybe that is the reason.
> 
> I had to leave Epcot early tonight during the Candlelight Processional because I just felt I had better get back to my resort room and take something for my not feeling good.
> 
> Please send me good wishes to feel better in the morning.    I really don't want to feel sick at WDW.     And I really want to go to see WWoHP.



I would recommend a soak in a tub as hot as you can stand it. Has worked wonders for me at times.



Jud


----------



## DutchsMommy

DutchsMommy said:


> Hello, I'm really trying not to bother the organizers but am starting to stress - we are leaving next Monday (Dec 5) for our trip and we have not received our credentials yet.  We live in Canada so I am worried the ground snail-mail will be really slow.  Do you think it would be too much of a pain to PM John in a few days if they still don't show up?  I know they have been really clear about 'no cred, no entry' so am concerned.  We booked this trip just for the WWoHP event so to miss it would be heartbreaking!



Stressy back again - still no docs.    Am going to PM John and see if there is any suggestions.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

DutchsMommy said:


> Stressy back again - still no docs.    Am going to PM John and see if there is any suggestions.



All docs were sent via Priority Mail - even those to Canada and the UK.

PM to Canada and the UK can take up to 10 business days so try to not stress - I'm sure you'll get them in the next few days.


----------



## MyMuse

I got my credentials the other day!!! 

Let me tell you, it was so nice coming home to a present in the mail!!!


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Yes, the package is a special treat.  John and co.  could have easily sent us a paper pass, but they went to the trouble to make it extra special.  Much appreciated.

So excited to see more MVMCP December 11th attendees!  I love a Christmas parade!

Get well, Ray!  I would indulge in one of those POP brownie sundaes.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

Update in first post...

Buses will be stopping at both Port Orleans French Quarter and Riversides.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

momto2inKC said:


> Hope you feel better soon Ray!
> 
> Add us to those who will be at MVMCP on the 11th, looks like there will be a lot of us there
> 
> Gosh, had a bit of drama with my sons school this morning and feel like i've gotten a virtual spanking  Apparently they have a BIG issue with ME taking MY son out of school for a week.  Luckily my daughters school is not putting up a stink at all.  In the end, our trip had to be shortened by 1 day.  I hope this is a lesson to the school to keep parents informed if they are going to make changes to how/when they do finals.  This all could have been avoided had this information been sent home
> Looking forward to Disapalooza~!  This is my first event i'm attending  9 more days til our arrival!!



Speaking as a teacher, I can understand that you are frustrated, however, did you check the school website? I know ours posts such information about finals, etc. there. 



RaySharpton said:


> I hope that you feel beter Nikki.    I can't wait to meet you at the DISApalooza.



You too Ray! I am looking forward to meeting everyone who I haven't already. Please come up to me as I am terrible recognizing people! Just ask any of the crew who I am....


----------



## momto2inKC

*NikkiBell* said:


> Speaking as a teacher, I can understand that you are frustrated, however, did you check the school website? I know ours posts such information about finals, etc. there.
> 
> 
> 
> You too Ray! I am looking forward to meeting everyone who I haven't already. Please come up to me as I am terrible recognizing people! Just ask any of the crew who I am....



No, the information was not posted to the website until today.  Apparently this was a last minute decision to change how they are doing them.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

momto2inKC said:


> No, the information was not posted to the website until today.  Apparently this was a last minute decision to change how they are doing them.



Argh. That's frustrating. I am sorry to hear that you are having scheduling issues. Just think though, you'll be able to party it up with 700 of your DIS friends in a week! That should make you feel better.


----------



## momto2inKC

*NikkiBell* said:


> Argh. That's frustrating. I am sorry to hear that you are having scheduling issues. Just think though, you'll be able to party it up with 700 of your DIS friends in a week! That should make you feel better.



Absolutely!!


----------



## kswm30b

WebmasterJohn said:


> Update in first post...
> 
> Buses will be stopping at both Port Orleans French Quarter and Riversides.



Yay, thanks so much John!! One less thing for my mom to stress about.


----------



## Scott5150

Hey all,

My wife and I have not yet told our kids about DAP.  We are leaving for WDW on Friday and have a full 8 days there before the event.  We have never been to WWOHP, but my wife and I were at IOA right after it opened.  I think that we will try to keep the surprise as long as possible - maybe we will not tell them until we board the busses to DAP!  We are all HUGE Harry Potter fans.  My wife and I actually went to a Harry Potter Convention in Las Vegas several years ago (Lumos).  It was awesome.  See y'all in a few days.

Scott


----------



## goofy4tink

RaySharpton said:


> Hi, Nancy.   Thank you so much for the well wishes and I can't wait to see you again, Nancy.
> 
> Thank you everyone.   Being by myself here sometime is not so much fun when I am in my Pop Century room coughing and sneezing and using extra tissues for my nose.    I don't which is worse.
> 
> Well, the worse is not going to the parks.   I will see the Epcot's Candlelight processional another night.


Get better Ray!!! I know how awful it is being in your room feeling crappy. My dh had a really nasty cough..lasted two weeks. Gave him antibiotics (which I disagreed with), which did nothing...big surprise there. Even the cough syrup, with codeine, didn't touch it. Just a matter of time.

So, get lots of rest. I'm looking forward to seeing you in a week!!!


----------



## KristaTX

RaySharpton said:


> I wish your mom was there.
> 
> I was at DVC members Merry Mixer yesterday and really enjoyed it.    Many people came up to me to say hello that post on the DISboards.    I was wearing my DIS button with my name on it that Mr. Hayes made me.



I wish my mom was coming this year, too .  Couldn't talk her into it this time.

Mr. Hayes arrived yesterday.  Have you run into him yet?  I think today will be  their first day in the parks.  Can't wait to see you, him, goofy4tink, and Nancy again. . . and to meet (or remeet!) all the other people on this thread .


----------



## Towncrier

Sitting here at Kidani without credentials for the HP event. Will have my son (who is still at home) check to see if they have arrived. I do not recall receiving anything before I left home on 11/29. If you don't see me there, blame the US Postal service.

**** UPDATE ****
The credentials did arrive after I left for Florida. The good news is that EpcotKilterFan will courier them to me (along with all the other stuff I forgot) when she flies down on Saturday. Crisis averted.


----------



## KristaTX

Towncrier said:


> Sitting here at Kidani without credentials for the HP event. Will have my son (who is still at home) check to see if they have arrived. I do not recall receiving anything before I left home on 11/29. If you don't see me there, blame the US Postal service.



Mr. Hayes!!  I'm sure they'll show up and someone can get them to you.  Surely. . .


----------



## KristaTX

Towncrier said:


> **** UPDATE ****
> The credentials did arrive after I left for Florida. The good news is that EpcotKilterFan will courier them to me (along with all the other stuff I forgot) when she flies down on Saturday. Crisis averted.



Glad I asked if you'd forgotten them, or we'd be sitting in Emeril's next Saturday evening with me asking where your lanyard/name badge was .  Facebook saved the day on that one. . .


----------



## NancyIL

Towncrier said:


> Sitting here at Kidani without credentials for the HP event. Will have my son (who is still at home) check to see if they have arrived. I do not recall receiving anything before I left home on 11/29. If you don't see me there, blame the US Postal service.
> 
> **** UPDATE ****
> The credentials did arrive after I left for Florida. The good news is that EpcotKilterFan will courier them to me (along with all the other stuff I forgot) when she flies down on Saturday. Crisis averted.



Whew, John! Thank goodness for DIS friends who live close enough to assist. (Hi, Deb!) Looking forward to seeing you and any family members that you've brought with you. 

It will be great to see lots of people I've met over the years (hi, Krista) and many new folks (hi, Nikki, et al).


----------



## wishesUT

We're leaving tomorrow!  I hope everyone has a safe trip and we'll be seeing everyone at the party!  I'm crossing my fingers and my toes that the weather forecast stays the same since right now it's looking beautiful!


----------



## NancyIL

Weather forecasts can change, but based on the 10-day Weather.com forecast, I think I can safely leave the long underwear home!


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Will there be a podcast before DAP?  I would love to have something to listen to on that long flight.


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Halloweenqueen said:


> Will there be a podcast before DAP?  I would love to have something to listen to on that long flight.



The Disneyland team will have a show up next week, not sure about the Orlando team.


----------



## ninecrayons

My principal signed off my personal day, so I'm good to go for DAP!  Now I just need to do laundry and get myself packed and then I'm really good to go! 

I seriously cannot wait!


----------



## Roryh22

Credentials have arrived safe and sound in the UK


----------



## *NikkiBell*

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> The Disneyland team will have a show up next week, not sure about the Orlando team.



If I am remembering correctly, the next Orlando show will be recorded during DAP weekend.


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

*NikkiBell* said:


> If I am remembering correctly, the next Orlando show will be recorded during DAP weekend.



Just re-listened to a bit of the 11/17 show.  Pete said no show Thanksgiving week and that their last show would be the live taping.  He didn't specifically say no shows inbetween. 

I could be sadly mistaken though...stranger things have happened.


----------



## DisneyKevin

As you all know, the Dis Unplugged Podcast is recorded in Pete's home.

Pete is getting his home ready for a rather large party and has been having work done.

This is the cause for there being no show last week.

It is my understanding that we are going to record a show this coming week, but again....as we all know......things can change.


----------



## jcb

Pete's spending his honeymoon with 700 crazed Disney fans at Universal. I vote we cut him some slack on the podcast.


----------



## Gelfling_Jen

DutchsMommy said:


> Stressy back again - still no docs.    Am going to PM John and see if there is any suggestions.



Did you get your credentials yet? I'm in Toronto and received one package of credentials on Monday but haven't received the second yet and I'm getting really nervous. I hope you got yours considering you're leaving on Monday! Does anyone know if they stop priority mail packages at the border for inspection?


----------



## Justin Jett

jcb said:


> Pete's spending his honeymoon with 700 crazed Disney fans at Universal. I vote we cut him some slack on the podcast.



Why would Disney fans be at Universal?


----------



## sayhello

Justin Jett said:


> Why would Disney fans be at Universal?


Because they are Harry Potter fans!  

Sayhello


----------



## *NikkiBell*

jcb said:


> Pete's spending his honeymoon with 700 crazed Disney fans at Universal. I vote we cut him some slack on the podcast.


----------



## JenniBugInPink

jcb said:


> Pete's spending his honeymoon with 700 crazed Disney fans at Universal. I vote we cut him some slack on the podcast.


 
I think that could be arranged.



Justin Jett said:


> Why would Disney fans be at Universal?


Cause that's where the Podcast team is gonna be. Where else would we be? Silly boy. They said go there, we go there. I just can't wait to meet you! 

Now, I HAVE TO GO FINISH PACKING!! We're leaving in just a few hours and I don't have a single piece of clothing in my suitcase. It's all picked out, it's just not in a suitcase. I'm always doing everything at the last minute. I have all my flattie friends made up (10 people are coming with us this trip!) but they aren't cut out, I have a sign made for the back of my ECV (LGMH with my screen name), but it's not glued together, haven't done my nails (I know that sounds trivial, but I have a medical problem with them - they kind of try to fall off due to a capillary problem from my Sjogren's if I don't keep them painted - no I'm not kidding, and I'm quite vain about how they look!), I've got to take a shower...

*I'VE GOT TO GO!!! I CAN'T WAIT TO MEET EVERYONE!!!!! See you all there. Look for an EVC with a sign on the back with a pink background and a lime green Mickey head with my name on it  and come say HI!! We'll be there tomorrow (we're driving halfway today and halfway tomorrow).*


----------



## *NikkiBell*

JenniBugInPink said:


> I think that could be arranged.
> 
> 
> Cause that's where the Podcast team is gonna be. Where else would we be? Silly boy. They said go there, we go there. I just can't wait to meet you!
> 
> Now, I HAVE TO GO FINISH PACKING!! We're leaving in just a few hours and I don't have a single piece of clothing in my suitcase. It's all picked out, it's just not in a suitcase. I'm always doing everything at the last minute. I have all my flattie friends made up (10 people are coming with us this trip!) but they aren't cut out, I have a sign made for the back of my ECV (LGMH with my screen name), but it's not glued together, haven't done my nails (I know that sounds trivial, but I have a medical problem with them - they kind of try to fall off due to a capillary problem from my Sjogren's if I don't keep them painted - no I'm not kidding, and I'm quite vain about how they look!), I've got to take a shower...
> 
> *I'VE GOT TO GO!!! I CAN'T WAIT TO MEET EVERYONE!!!!! See you all there. Look for an EVC with a sign on the back with a pink background and a lime green Mickey head with my name on it  and come say HI!! We'll be there tomorrow (we're driving halfway today and halfway tomorrow).*



Have a fabulous trip!!! Be sure to stop me and say hello.


----------



## columnwest

I'm not in panic mode... yet.  But I live in Toronto, and still have not gotten my party credentials.    It's three days before I leave for Orlando, and Canada Post is notoriously slow (that is, when they're not on strike). Is anyone else from Canada coming, and have you gotten your packet in the mail yet?

Pete/John/Kevin/et al:  Is there a contingency plan for people who do not receive their credentials in time for the event?


----------



## sdlong329

jcb said:


> Pete's spending his honeymoon with 700 crazed Disney fans at Universal. I vote we cut him some slack on the podcast.



Nothing personal, but, are you serious?  700 people are flying to MCO ... none of them can get into WWOHP without the credentials.  That's like getting invited to the White House (politics aside), but being turned away at the door.  What's the point?  

No flames please.


----------



## DisneyKevin

sdlong329 said:


> Nothing personal, but, are you serious?  700 people are flying to MCO ... none of them can get into WWOHP without the credentials.  That's like getting invited to the White House (politics aside), but being turned away at the door.  What's the point?
> 
> No flames please.



Nothing personal....but what does what you have just posted have to do with whether we record a podcast this week or not?


----------



## Halloweenqueen

I wasn't insisting they do a podcast.  I was just curious.  Jeesh.


----------



## Beth

Well, I've truly "flown under the radar" since finding the DIS in May 1998, but I'm still looking forward to spending a lovely evening with all of you - even though none of you know who I am!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Halloweenqueen said:


> I wasn't insisting they do a podcast.  I was just curious.  Jeesh.



I wasn't suggesting that you were "insisting" anything.

I was just explaining the situation we find ourselves in at this moment.

We plan on doing a show if other things don't interfere.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

columnwest said:


> I'm not in panic mode... yet.  But I live in Toronto, and still have not gotten my party credentials.    It's three days before I leave for Orlando, and Canada Post is notoriously slow (that is, when they're not on strike). Is anyone else from Canada coming, and have you gotten your packet in the mail yet?
> 
> Pete/John/Kevin/et al:  Is there a contingency plan for people who do not receive their credentials in time for the event?



We seem to have an issue with some our Canadian guests credentials being held up at customs.  Some have been received but a handful have not - I am working with everyone on these.

Please feel free to write to me at John@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com - but all I can ask at this point in time is to be patient and see what happens in the next few days.


----------



## WebmasterJohn

sdlong329 said:


> Nothing personal, but, are you serious?  700 people are flying to MCO ... none of them can get into WWOHP without the credentials.  That's like getting invited to the White House (politics aside), but being turned away at the door.  What's the point?
> 
> No flames please.



What are you talking about Steven?  Of our 700 guests all but a few have received their credentials.  The ones who have not all seem to be in Canada and I am working with all of them.

Have you received your credentials?


----------



## Halloweenqueen

DisneyKevin said:


> I wasn't suggesting that you were "insisting" anything.
> 
> I was just explaining the situation we find ourselves in at this moment.
> 
> We plan on doing a show if other things don't interfere.



No, my statement had more to do with JCB's comment and Nikki's enthusiastic reply.  I realize everyone is super busy.  I remembered Pete's talk about no show Thanksgiving week.  Typically there is a "no show this week" thread.  There wasn't one this week, so I just built up the courage to ask.

All good.


----------



## jcb

Halloweenqueen said:


> No, my statement had more to do with JCB's comment and Nikki's enthusiastic reply.  I realize everyone is super busy.  I remembered Pete's talk about no show Thanksgiving week.  Typically there is a "no show this week" thread.  There wasn't one this week, so I just built up the courage to ask.
> 
> All good.



Please accept my apologies. I have a high sarcasm quotient and meant no offense whatsoever. I would enjoy a podcast this week as much as anyone but I was just trying to put the week in perspective.


----------



## jcb

sdlong329 said:


> Nothing personal, but, are you serious?  700 people are flying to MCO ...



Actually, I'm hoping my Tardis is finished by then.


----------



## DutchsMommy

John has been great and we are staying in touch.  I am keeping an eye on my mailbox and hoping for the best.  Sometimes kizmet happens and I am going to trust that either I get them or something can be worked out.  I think that people who are so dedicated to putting together a great event and an awesome Board are good people so I am sure everything will work itself out.  

Looks like the weather is really nice in FL and hope that extends into the weekend - we are super excited to see WWoPH and a great group of DISers.  

Has the approx. final number of people attending been posted yet?


----------



## DutchsMommy

jcb said:


> Actually, I'm hoping my Tardis is finished by then.



Now that would be wicked.  And you could actually attend the event multiple times just by adjusting your time continuum...and if you look like the doctor then I definately want to meet you!!


----------



## AlexDurrani

Yea one week till DISApalooza 2011.  4 days till the start of my trip.  I can't wait.  Work is a nightmare and everything is piling up on me because I will be out for DISApalooza.  

See y'all in a week.

Till Then,

Sikandar "Alex" Durrani


----------



## tardis1029

jcb said:


> Actually, I'm hoping my Tardis is finished by then.


 I can pick you up!


----------



## jcb

tardis1029 said:


> I can pick you up!



Only if you will be wearing a bow tie and a fez


----------



## chirurgeon

Not feeling the solo thing this time. Anyone interested in meeting up to do a park or so?

Kim


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Halloweenqueen said:


> No, my statement had more to do with JCB's comment and Nikki's enthusiastic reply.  I realize everyone is super busy.  I remembered Pete's talk about no show Thanksgiving week.  Typically there is a "no show this week" thread.  There wasn't one this week, so I just built up the courage to ask.
> 
> All good.



I don't see anything wrong with your asking about the show. 



I can imagine that leading up to the event and travel involved in it that some people might be nervous, anxious, worried about credentials, etc. This is a very busy time of year for everyone which adds to the stress level. Just have faith that things will go well and you will all have a wonderful time. Everyone take a deep breath! It'll be okay. You're going to the happiest place on earth! 

Again, if you are a Canadian DISer and have a concern about receiving your credentials in time, please feel free to contact John at John@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com. We still have a week until the event (give or take when people are flying into MCO) so there's some time left.


----------



## sayhello

Help!  Quite a while ago, someone posted about sharing a taxi to the podcast from Pop Century.  I cannot find the post!  The search engine just is *not* helpful.  I don't know if it was this thread, or a separate thread.  Nor do I remember who it was who offered!  I feel REALLY stupid right about now, and I'm hoping someone can help me out...

Sayhello


----------



## *NikkiBell*

It was not this thread. I just searched through it. I believe it was a separate thread.


----------



## sayhello

*NikkiBell* said:


> It was not this thread. I just searched through it. I believe it was a separate thread.


Thanks, Nikki.  Off to hunt through the back pages, because nothing is coming up in the search engine!

Sayhello


----------



## tardis1029

jcb said:


> Only if you will be wearing a bow tie and a fez



Fezzes are indeed cool


----------



## ninecrayons

tardis1029 said:


> Fezzes are indeed cool



So are stetsons. I wear a stetson now. Stetsons are cool.


----------



## quietgirll

sayhello said:


> Help!  Quite a while ago, someone posted about sharing a taxi to the podcast from Pop Century.  I cannot find the post!  The search engine just is *not* helpful.  I don't know if it was this thread, or a separate thread.
> 
> Sayhello




Post 700... On page 47 I think?  hope that helps


----------



## evildiva

sayhello said:


> Help!  Quite a while ago, someone posted about sharing a taxi to the podcast from Pop Century.  I cannot find the post!  The search engine just is *not* helpful.  I don't know if it was this thread, or a separate thread.  Nor do I remember who it was who offered!  I feel REALLY stupid right about now, and I'm hoping someone can help me out...
> 
> Sayhello



I am giving two other people a ride from Pop for the Podcast taping. You are welcome to ride along! PM me if you're interested before Tuesday, I fly out Wednesday morning.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

It's almost time, DAPers! Are you ready? When do you fly out? Have you packed? Don't forget your credentials and cameras!!!


----------



## sayhello

quietgirll said:


> Post 700... On page 47 I think?  hope that helps


Thank you!!!!!  That's it!  I don't know why Search didn't find it!



evildiva said:


> I am giving two other people a ride from Pop for the Podcast taping. You are welcome to ride along! PM me if you're interested before Tuesday, I fly out Wednesday morning.


I've PM'd you!  

Sayhello


----------



## evildiva

*NikkiBell* said:


> It's almost time, DAPers! Are you ready? When do you fly out? Have you packed? Don't forget your credentials and cameras!!!



I fly out first thing Wednesday morning! I can't wait! I finally packed yesterday, wanted to wait for the weather report. I am really looking forward to meeting everyone at the event and meets, as well as going to Give Kids the World! Safe travels to all and see you real soon!


----------



## WebmasterMike

*NikkiBell* said:


> ...Have you packed? Don't forget your credentials and cameras!!!



Are we speaking from experience?


----------



## *NikkiBell*

k5jmh said:


> Are we speaking from experience?



-smirk- I have never forgotten my credentials before.


----------



## chirurgeon

Magic Kingdom is the perfect cure for the solo trip nerves.

Kim


----------



## WebmasterMike

*NikkiBell* said:


> -smirk- I have never forgotten my credentials before.



Luckily for you, you made a "cafe press" shirt out of your credentials.


----------



## momto2inKC

*NikkiBell* said:


> It's almost time, DAPers! Are you ready? When do you fly out? Have you packed? Don't forget your credentials and cameras!!!



We are SO ready to go!  Our flight is Friday evening, heading to the airport as soon as the kids get out of school.  We haven't started packing yet but the top of the dogs kennel is where we've been throwing our stuff


----------



## *NikkiBell*

I printed out my packing list this afternoon. I keep a MS Word file with a pre-made list for both WDW and DL/Cali. I also have an ABD one.  I modified the WDW a bit for DAP and am good to go. I want to start packing because everyone I have talked to today is already packed. The problem is that I am a habitual "night before" packer. I may try to get some stuff together later on, but we will see. I hate packing and re-packing. 

I'm a bit concerned about the temperatures for Saturday night. I'm going to be wearing a pale pink sweater with a sequined tank underneath it, but am not sure I'll be warm enough. It looks like the temperature is going to be in the mid to low 50s that night. What's everyone else planning on doing about the cold?


----------



## dansyr2514

k5jmh said:


> Luckily for you, you made a "cafe press" shirt out of your credentials.



Now that's an idea!!!


----------



## jcb

*NikkiBell* said:


> I printed out my packing list this afternoon. I keep a MS Word file with a pre-made list for both WDW and DL/Cali. I also have an ABD one. . . .
> 
> I'm going to be wearing a pale pink sweater with a sequined tank underneath it . . . .


 
Lists do not count unless they are color coded.  Are your lists color coded?

As for clothing, I'll be wearing a fedora.  I'm sure I'll be wearing more than that, but the hat is the only thing I have decided to wear yet.   No, I take that back, I've decided to wear khaki pants.  Oh, and shoes, I have shoes that I always wear to WDW (and elsewhere) and I suppose those will work just as well at IoA.

OMG, I just realized Nikki helped me select clothes to wear.


----------



## kbelle8995

I have got my clothes and credentials prepared and packed.  As well as making a list of things mentally that I want to do.

Ride BTMRR twice before they close it for five months.
Ride Star Tours.
Go see the Holiday Storytellers,  Etc, etc.


----------



## KristaTX

*NikkiBell* said:


> I'm a bit concerned about the temperatures for Saturday night. I'm going to be wearing a pale pink sweater with a sequined tank underneath it, but am not sure I'll be warm enough. It looks like the temperature is going to be in the mid to low 50s that night. What's everyone else planning on doing about the cold?



I'm actually hoping that it will be cool enough to wear a jacket or even a coat.  You can't take bags onto most rides at Universal (they make you put all your belongings into lockers), and I'm hoping to have lots of pockets to put my ticket, money, id, etc. into.  When I was there in September, I wore cargo capris to put stuff into, and carried neck pouch thing that I could stuff down my shirt when I was going onto rides.  I actually wished then that I could just wear a jacket to stuff everything into.

I'm wondering what everyone will do with their souvenir mugs if they go on rides after they get them.  I guess have someone else hold them .


----------



## Halloweenqueen

KristaTX said:


> I'm wondering what everyone will do with their souvenir mugs if they go on rides after they get them.  I guess have someone else hold them .



That's what my Mom is for!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

jcb said:


> Lists do not count unless they are color coded.  Are your lists color coded?
> 
> As for clothing, I'll be wearing a fedora.  I'm sure I'll be wearing more than that, but the hat is the only thing I have decided to wear yet.   No, I take that back, I've decided to wear khaki pants.  Oh, and shoes, I have shoes that I always wear to WDW (and elsewhere) and I suppose those will work just as well at IoA.
> 
> OMG, I just realized Nikki helped me select clothes to wear.



 Heh. Just doing my job, Jacky boy.  



KristaTX said:


> I'm wondering what everyone will do with their souvenir mugs if they go on rides after they get them.  I guess have someone else hold them .



That's what older siblings who don't go on thrill rides are for.


----------



## jodi90

Halloweenqueen said:


> That's what my Mom is for!



  That's exactly what I was thinking!!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Just thought I'd share this link. It contains information about the attractions, videos, and even a map of the WWoHP.


----------



## sdlong329

DW and I went to NYC yesterday ... wanted to get a dose of Disney, before heading off to WDW.  We went to see Mary Poppins at the New Amsterdam Theatre (fabulous)!  If my memory is correct, the New Amsterdam is more than 100 years old, and was acquired by Disney in 1993 ... underwent renovation, before opening with The Lion Ling in 1994.  The Lion King moved a few blocks down to the Minskoff Theatre (closer to the Theatre district), enabling Mary Poppins to take over at the New Amsterdam.

Oh yes, here's a token WWOHP content for the thread ...


----------



## Iggipolka

I fly out at dark o'clock in the morning on Thursday.  Flying from the west coast makes for such a long day.  

I'm not physically packed, but I've been packing in my head for weeks!  I'm just still debating about taking a pair of shorts or not. It looks like it might be warm enough in the day time, but those evening temps are pretty cool.  I'll be wearing a jacket and gloves for sure at DAP.


----------



## sdlong329

Iggipolka said:


> I'm not physically packed, but I've been packing in my head for weeks!  I'm just still debating about taking a pair of shorts or not.



... uh ... I find it's best to bring a few pair.  I generally try to change 'em every other morning.  

SORRY!  I could not resist!  

*Steven*


----------



## ImTooExcitedToSleep

Iggipolka said:


> I fly out at dark o'clock in the morning on Thursday.  Flying from the west coast makes for such a long day.



Yes it does.  I leave Fresno before 6am and arrive at MCO at 3:15pm.  Luckily, I only have one plane change in LA.


----------



## sayhello

I haven't started actually packing yet, but I've started making piles, and doing laundry.  If I start packing too early, I overpack (Oh, maybe just one more T-Shirt.  And this other jacket.  And maybe another hat.  And...)

I'm planning on wearing a fleece hoody to DAP. What I wear under it depends on the weather (from T-shirt to thermals).  If the current forecast holds, it shouldn't be too bad!

Sayhello


----------



## Iggipolka

ImTooExcitedToSleep said:


> Yes it does.  I leave Fresno before 6am and arrive at MCO at 3:15pm.  Luckily, I only have one plane change in LA.



Ugh. I'll be bleery eyed with you. I leave San Francisco at 6am and arrive at MCO at 4pm with a plane change in Houston.  I'm going to try and make the Poly meet Thursday night, but I know it won't be a late night for me!


----------



## DrMomof3

I've basically packed for my son (who still doesn't know about the trip) because I didn't want to worry about him wearing something this week that I thought he'd need.  Since he's a 7 year old boy he'll never notice that anything's missing.  (In contrast my 5 year old daughter would definitely notice!)
I still can't decide what to wear to the party which is holding up my ability to pack.  I know, I know. I'm just not that important and it doesn't really matter.  I thought I had decided on an outfit but my DH thinks I'm dressing up too much so now I'm undecided.  Again. And I should hope that this is my biggest problem all week. 
Sadly this is a very short trip and we leave at the crack of dawn (well, really pre-dawn) on Saturday morning and return home late on Sunday.  Other than the party I have no specific agenda and no plans (except an afternoon nap on Saturday - that's on the agenda). This will be a go with the flow weekend and I can't wait!

Safe travels to all and I'm really looking forward to finally putting some faces to the names I know so well! My son is a little shy so forgive him if he isn't chatty.  Then again, he often surprises me!  I'm just so grateful to have the opportunity to go on this trip and be included in such a special event! 

Amanda


----------



## Halloweenqueen

I have to take a puddlejumper over the Cascades to Seattle early in the am.  I hate those prop planes, but it was the only way I could get to MCO by Magical Express time.  Seattle to MCO takes a little over 6 hours.  Should get in shortly after 5pm.

One sister is meeting me on Friday and my Mom and youngest sister get in on Saturday morning.  I'm really looking forward to exploring WS by myself!

When is everyone heading back?

I leave at 3pm on the 13th.


----------



## sdlong329

evildiva said:


> I am giving two other people a ride from Pop for the Podcast taping. You are welcome to ride along! PM me if you're interested before Tuesday, I fly out Wednesday morning.



We are likely going to meet someone for dinner, pre-WWOHP.  We MAY (or may not) have room for 1 or 2.  We are departing for MCO this Friday, and staying at Animal Kingdom Villas.  If you are staying at AKV (with no car), check with us before Friday to see if we have space available.    

Steven


----------



## DutchsMommy

Looking forward to seeing everyone!  We're flying out tomorrow and will be at AKV til Sat then checking in to RPR til Monday.  Hoping for great weather and good times.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

DrMomof3 said:


> I've basically packed for my son (who still doesn't know about the trip) because I didn't want to worry about him wearing something this week that I thought he'd need.  Since he's a 7 year old boy he'll never notice that anything's missing.  (In contrast my 5 year old daughter would definitely notice!)
> I still can't decide what to wear to the party which is holding up my ability to pack.  I know, I know. I'm just not that important and it doesn't really matter.  I thought I had decided on an outfit but my DH thinks I'm dressing up too much so now I'm undecided.  Again. And I should hope that this is my biggest problem all week.
> Sadly this is a very short trip and we leave at the crack of dawn (well, really pre-dawn) on Saturday morning and return home late on Sunday.  Other than the party I have no specific agenda and no plans (except an afternoon nap on Saturday - that's on the agenda). This will be a go with the flow weekend and I can't wait!
> 
> Safe travels to all and I'm really looking forward to finally putting some faces to the names I know so well! My son is a little shy so forgive him if he isn't chatty.  Then again, he often surprises me!  I'm just so grateful to have the opportunity to go on this trip and be included in such a special event!
> 
> Amanda



You are super important as our all of the DISers here!!!  I'm looking forward to meeting you! Dress warm and comfortably!


----------



## momto2inKC

Halloweenqueen said:


> When is everyone heading back?
> 
> I leave at 3pm on the 13th.



Our trip is a long one- we arrive Friday the 9th and come home Sunday the 18th.  It's been way too long since we've been so we're looking forward to the long trip!


----------



## momto2inKC

*NikkiBell* said:


> What's everyone else planning on doing about the cold?



I went and bought a sherpa lined fleece hoodie.  Its really light but very warm.  We also have gloves and hats if we need them.  The kids will wear hoodies.


----------



## WebmasterMike

*NikkiBell* said:


> What's everyone else planning on doing about the cold?



 Cold??  What cold?  

Light jacket should be all you need.


----------



## chirurgeon

Don't over pack on the super warm clothes. It has been great here the past couple of days and it really isn't going to change from what I've seen. The coldest I've been is on the buses and in my room. I have thr air set low because I love sleeping in a cold room. A light.jacket is all I think you will need.

Kim

P.S. I'm wearing a 3/4 sleeve Santa shirt.


----------



## Gelfling_Jen

Iggipolka said:


> Ugh. I'll be bleery eyed with you. I leave San Francisco at 6am and arrive at MCO at 4pm with a plane change in Houston.  I'm going to try and make the Poly meet Thursday night, but I know it won't be a late night for me!



Oh what's going on at the Poly on Thursday night?! I'm looking for something to do Thursday night because it's the one night I'll be solo. Flying in Thurs. Dec. 8 around noon and leaving Wed. Dec. 14, staying at CSR. I have been trying to get tickets for the Victor Manuelle concert at the House of Blues but you can't purchase them...you have to win them through the radio station WHKQ and I think you have to be a Florida resident. I'm going to phone them tomorrow to see if they'll make an exception! I know it's a long shot but if anyone happens to have an extra ticket or knows a way for me to get one please let me know! Otherwise, I'd love to hear about any meet-ups Thursday night, especially if they involve dinner, drinks, and/or dancing lol.  

Just a reminder, someone is going to teach us how to Dougie on Saturday night right?


----------



## Iggipolka

Thursday night at 6:30 us a GKTW meet on the Poly Beach right in front of the Volcano pool. Fireworks are at 8:00 and this is a great place to view them.
Donations for GKTW happily accepted at the meet.  

Hope you can make it!


----------



## *NikkiBell*

k5jmh said:


> Cold??  What cold?
> 
> Light jacket should be all you need.



lol I get cold easily now. I'll have on a fairly heavy sweater and a light top underneath. If I get cold, I'm stealing your jacket, Mikey. 

Is anyone else going bonkers? FOUR DAYS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## safetymom

They are expecting a cold front on Friday.  Temps could go into the 60's.  
www.wftv.com  They are usually pretty accurate with the weather.


----------



## WebmasterMike

3 days until we leave!!  


Are ya'll ready?































Just for Jeff


----------



## MinnieGarden

*NikkiBell* said:


> lol I get cold easily now. I'll have on a fairly heavy sweater and a light top underneath. If I get cold, I'm stealing your jacket, Mikey.
> 
> Is anyone else going bonkers? FOUR DAYS!!!!!!!!!!



Hey, hey, hey...... his jacket is mine to steal!


----------



## dansyr2514

safetymom said:


> They are expecting a cold front on Friday.  Temps could go into the 60's.
> www.wftv.com  They are usually pretty accurate with the weather.


Hahaha.... Cold front. Remember winters in Pittsburgh Kathy? 
Still having a hard time deciding what to pack. Anyone else?


----------



## sayhello

So weird!  It says there's 77 pages to this thread, but I can't get past page 76 no matter what I do.  Maybe if I post this, it will take me to page 77...  

Sayhello

*ETA:*Yep.  That worked.  Very odd!


----------



## WebmasterCorey

Looking forward to seeing everyone real soon!!


----------



## safetymom

dansyr2514 said:


> Hahaha.... Cold front. Remember winters in Pittsburgh Kathy?
> Still having a hard time deciding what to pack. Anyone else?



Yes I do remember winters in Pgh.  I am just trying to help those with packing.  Even tourists to Orlando will find the evenings chilly when it drops to the 50's.  Better to pack something warm just in case and not try to find something warm to wear here.


----------



## MyMuse

Gelfling_Jen said:


> Oh what's going on at the Poly on Thursday night?! I'm looking for something to do Thursday night because it's the one night I'll be solo. Flying in Thurs. Dec. 8 around noon and leaving Wed. Dec. 14, staying at CSR.



Staying at CSR too! Still have to call and make a room request. 

I think I'm going to do a holiday lights tour at Ft Wilderness on Thursday, myself. Then..I don't know, mayhaps a pop into Downtown Disney or Celebration. 



*NikkiBell* said:


> It's almost time, DAPers! Are you ready? When do you fly out? Have you packed? Don't forget your credentials and cameras!!!



The 8th 
Not yet, but sorta 
Got 'em


----------



## dansyr2514

safetymom said:


> Yes I do remember winters in Pgh.  I am just trying to help those with packing.  Even tourists to Orlando will find the evenings chilly when it drops to the 50's.  Better to pack something warm just in case and not try to find something warm to wear here.



Thanks for the info Kathy....  Packing a fleece ..hoping that's warm enough.


----------



## DisneyKevin

The weather predictions for the weekend are changing.

I'm now seeing highs in the mid 60s and lows in the upper 40's.

I'd prepare for it to be chilly on Saturday night.

Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

DisneyKevin said:


> The weather predictions for the weekend are changing.
> 
> I'm now seeing highs in the mid 60s and lows in the upper 40's.
> 
> I'd prepare for it to be chilly on Saturday night.
> 
> Better safe than sorry.



Rain?


----------



## the.wizard

The bus pickup sheet lists Boardwalk. We are staying in the Villas and coming back from Hollywood studios probably on foot. The Yacht/Beach club is also listed. We have never stayed in that area before. Which one should we be going to for pickup? We will have to discover where the convention entrances are. Does Boardwalk on the list mean where we are staying?
Sorry if this seems like a dumb question. We know the parks very well but not this area. We basically have only gone there to eat at Cape May.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## PryncessChrysty

We leave for the airport in just 5.5 hours! Guess I'd better get off the DIS and go finish packing. 

Looking forward to seeing everyone on Saturday!


----------



## jcb

Halloweenqueen said:


> Rain?



Only in one forecast. Two others, including NWS, give no mention of rain. 

It is too bad we won't be able to see the lunar eclipse in Florida.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

PryncessChrysty said:


> We leave for the airport in just 5.5 hours! Guess I'd better get off the DIS and go finish packing.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everyone on Saturday!



Safe travels!


----------



## columnwest

UPDATE: We got our credentials on Monday.  Yay!  Hopefully, the other Canadian DISers got theirs as well.  

As much as I dislike Canada Post (slower than molasses, no Saturday delivery, sometimes on strike), at least it's not UPS Canada.  My mom sent me a $40 box of Legos for Christmas, and UPS Canada made me pay an additional $50 for "brokerage" through customs.  This is on top of the shipping fee she already paid to ship it out.  Apparently, the UPS Canada "brokerage extortion" fee, is pretty standard in Canada.  See the following news report.... http://www.ctv.ca/CTVNews/CanadaAMColumns/20110407/pat-foran-blog-110407/

So, despite the delay, at least with USPS/Canada Post we didn't have to pay double to attend. 



columnwest said:


> I'm not in panic mode... yet.  But I live in Toronto, and still have not gotten my party credentials.    It's three days before I leave for Orlando, and Canada Post is notoriously slow (that is, when they're not on strike). Is anyone else from Canada coming, and have you gotten your packet in the mail yet?
> 
> Pete/John/Kevin/et al:  Is there a contingency plan for people who do not receive their credentials in time for the event?


----------



## WebmasterMike

jcb said:


> Only in one forecast. Two others, including NWS, give no mention of rain.
> 
> It is too bad we won't be able to see the lunar eclipse in Florida.



If you want to see the moon...


----------



## jcb

k5jmh said:


> If you want to the moon...



I was quite careful not to say "MOON" but "ECLIPSE".  

Please, eclipse your moon, Mike.


----------



## HollyMac71

I don't know about anyone else but I have a serious case of ADD this week.  I am so excited to see everyone and still have much to do.  

......look squirrel!


----------



## sayhello

HollyMac71 said:


> I don't know about anyone else but I have a serious case of ADD this week.  I am so excited to see everyone and still have much to do.
> 
> ......look squirrel!


I'm with you on that!  I haven't been able to concentrate at all -- even on packing!  Last night I realized how little I'd done, and I leave first thing tomorrow morning!  So I'm going to have to manage to get it all done this evening after work!  

Yipes!
Sayhello


----------



## Halloweenqueen

They just announced the Hollywood addition of WWOHP and the expansion in Orlando.  I wonder what they will include in the expansion.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

HollyMac71 said:


> I don't know about anyone else but I have a serious case of ADD this week.  I am so excited to see everyone and still have much to do.
> 
> ......look squirrel!



I 100% know exactly what you mean. I also feel like work is getting insane and more and more things are piling up before I have to leave on Friday. I had a mini-meltdown this morning, but am recouping and trying to get things done as easily as possible now.



jcb said:


> I was quite careful not to say "MOON" but "ECLIPSE".
> 
> Please, eclipse your moon, Mike.


----------



## momto2inKC

HollyMac71 said:


> I don't know about anyone else but I have a serious case of ADD this week.  I am so excited to see everyone and still have much to do.
> 
> ......look squirrel!



Same here! I haven't got a thing done!  Well, the suitcases are out but still empty, there are random piles here and there.  I really need to concentrate on getting ready, we leave Friday!


----------



## sdlong329

Halloweenqueen said:


> They just announced the Hollywood addition of WWOHP and the expansion in Orlando.  I wonder what they will include in the expansion.



I'm guessing it's not JAWS, KONG, or Back to the Future!  

I could do without WWOHP, but understand there are those who like HP.  I just wish they would not have so much of the park dedicated as such.


----------



## DisneyKevin

While it still qualifies as rumor...we think it's a pretty good one.

In this week's show, we tell you what will replace Jaws and Amityville.

You might be surprised. You might not.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

MinnieGarden said:


> Hey, hey, hey...... his jacket is mine to steal!



Heh. Mikey, can you wear two jackets?


----------



## Halloweenqueen

DisneyKevin said:


> While it still qualifies as rumor...we think it's a pretty good one.
> 
> In this week's show, we tell you what will replace Jaws and Amityville.
> 
> You might be surprised. You might not.





  

I know Pete was hoping Sinbad would be the first thing to go!


----------



## WebmasterMike

Halloweenqueen said:


> I know Pete was hoping Sinbad would be the first thing to go!



But he was great in "Jingle all the Way!"


----------



## dansyr2514

While it was kind of a lame ride, I'm sad to see Jaws go. One of the first rides I rode on my first trip to universal


----------



## myweegirls

*NikkiBell* said:


> I 100% know exactly what you mean. I also feel like work is getting insane and more and more things are piling up before I have to leave on Friday. I had a mini-meltdown this morning, but am recouping and trying to get things done as easily as possible now.



Oh my heck, here, too! Three-day weeks should be joyous occasions, but work has been flat-out crazy for both DH and myself on the lead-up to this trip. Just have to get one...more...day...done - and we fly out Thursday morning! 

XO
Liz


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Don't forget that tonight is our LAST CHAT before DAP! Join us tonight in the main chat room!


----------



## OKW Lover

*NikkiBell* said:


> Don't forget that tonight is our LAST CHAT before DAP! Join us tonight in the main chat room!



Although I don't often make chat, this time I have a really good reason ... I need to go to bed early because I have to get up early Thursday morning to fly down and meet about 700 of my closest friends!


----------



## DSNYDREAMER

k5jmh said:


> But he was great in "Jingle all the Way!"



Too funny!!


----------



## goofy4tink

OKW Lover said:


> Although I don't often make chat, this time I have a really good reason ... I need to go to bed early because I have to get up early Thursday morning to fly down and meet about 700 of my closest friends!


Hey Jeff....when are you flying tomorrow??? We're on JB at 7:10!!


----------



## mnra

Does anyone know the podcast time for sunday. thanks


----------



## itsmuggsie

mnra said:


> Does anyone know the podcast time for sunday. thanks



The information is in the first post of this thread

here it is

DISUnplugged PodCast Live Recording
Sunday 12/11/2011 - 10AM - Noon
Walt Disney World Dolpin Hotel
Conference Room Northern A3 - 4

Doors open at 9:30AM. We need everyone seated by 9:45AM so we can start and end on time.


----------



## momto2inKC

*NikkiBell* said:


> Don't forget that tonight is our LAST CHAT before DAP! Join us tonight in the main chat room!



I always forget about the chat! I am going to set my alarm on my iPhone to remind me tonight!!


----------



## OKW Lover

goofy4tink said:


> Hey Jeff....when are you flying tomorrow??? We're on JB at 7:10!!



We're probably flying parallel routes, we're on Delta at 7:00 am!


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Heading to the airport at 4am tomorrow!  Safe travels everyone!  See ya real soon!


----------



## goofy4tink

OKW Lover said:


> We're probably flying parallel routes, we're on Delta at 7:00 am!


Too funny....see you down there.


----------



## Iggipolka

Woohoo!  Just printed my boarding passes for my 6am flight out of San Francisco tomorrow! By this time tomorrow afternoon, I'll be landing at MCO. 

So not looking forward to that 3:30am wakeup, but it will be totally worth it by the afternoon.


----------



## LoriR

Safe travels all.  Looking forward to meeting you!  I NEED this vacation and to be surrounded by fellow Disney lovers!  Please say "hi"


----------



## cj9200

Won't be leaving until Friday at noon.


----------



## WebmasterMike

On our way out the door to the Airport.  See ya'll there!!!


----------



## safetymom

Safe travels everyone!!!  See you soon.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Safe travels, DAPers!!!

Today is my last day of work! Once I'm done I have to clean the house and pack. I haven't even pulled the suitcase out yet, but am not stressed. I am always a last minute packer. 

See you all soon! Be sure to say hi! The podcast or moderating teams don't bite.


----------



## Sugardimples

Getting ready to leave for the airport! See you all soon!


----------



## zuzu

Looked like we weren't going to make DISApalooza because DH couldn't get off work but I am going alone and could use a ride from All Star Movies. I will pay for the parking, buy you some gas or a Butter Beer. Not sure where the best place to post this is but hope I get some response as I know it's the last minute. Thanks.


----------



## jcb

I don't mean for anyone to panic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 (you know who you are ) but I just looked at the National Weather Service forecast for Saturday:



> *Saturday: *A 20 percent chance of showers.  Mostly cloudy, with a  high near 74. North northeast wind between 10 and 15 mph, with gusts as  high as 25 mph.
> 
> *Saturday Night: *A 20 percent chance of  showers.  Mostly cloudy, with a low around 59. North northeast wind  between 10 and 15 mph, with gusts as high as 20 mph.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

That's a 20% chance, Jacky Boy, not 50%!


----------



## jcb

*NikkiBell* said:


> That's a 20% chance, Jacky Boy, not 50%!



I've been at WDW in December when the 11 pm news forecast 100% chance of rain.  The next day was beautiful.  I don't mean to sound like Inigo Montoya, but I just don't think, in Florida, "forecast" means the same thing it means anywhere else.


----------



## aw24

Wow!!  only 20 more minutes of work and then we hit the road for Florida!!!  We are beyond excited.  See you all soon.

Ann


----------



## Iggipolka

Woohoo!  I'm here!  It's been a very long travel day from California, but watching Wishes from the Poly beach w/ a group of fun Dis'ers, made it all worth while.

It's incrediably cold here with a chilling wind. I'm going to end up buying warmer clothes because I certainly did not pack for this wind chill!  I hope the rain holds off for Saturday, that would be a huge bummer.

But, now, back to the fun!  Looking forward to meeting more people tomorrow.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Well, it is 9:15 PM. 

I leave at 6:30 AM for the airport. 

I need to wake up at 4:30 AM. 

Do you think I'm packed yet? Do I even have a suitcase out?


----------



## cdotla

*NikkiBell* said:


> Well, it is 9:15 PM.
> 
> I leave at 6:30 AM for the airport.
> 
> I need to wake up at 4:30 AM.
> 
> Do you think I'm packed yet? Do I even have a suitcase out?



Nikki, I am in the exact same boat, except I have to leave for the airport by 5am at the latest (6:30am flight), I am 1 hour ahead of you, and I have about 2 hours of work to do *before* I can even start packing!

It'll all be worth it come tomorrow though...see you down there!


----------



## ejud

Iggipolka said:


> Woohoo!  I'm here!  It's been a very long travel day from California, but watching Wishes from the Poly beach w/ a group of fun Dis'ers, made it all worth while.
> 
> It's incrediably cold here with a chilling wind. I'm going to end up buying warmer clothes because I certainly did not pack for this wind chill!  I hope the rain holds off for Saturday, that would be a huge bummer.
> 
> But, now, back to the fun!  Looking forward to meeting more people tomorrow.



Welcome to Florida! 



Jud


----------



## WebmasterKathy

See you all real soon!!!

(Another one flying out in the early morning who has not even STARTED packing!)


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Heh. So, a little after midnight I sat at my computer to print out my boarding passes. After doing so, I (for whatever reason) opened up the confirmation email for my car service and about had a stroke. My car is picking me up an entire HOUR earlier than I thought. That meant I had to get up at 3:45 this morning. 

If I don't sleep on the plane I apologize ahead of time for being cranky today. 


See you all soon! Be sure to stop members of the podcast, blogging, and moderating teams and say hi! We don't bite and would love to meet you!


----------



## jcb

*NikkiBell* said:


> If I don't sleep on the plane I apologize ahead of time for being cranky today.



So I have finally found a benefit to not coming down today.

Have a good flight and enjoy today.


----------



## DrMomof3

I'm almost packed but sadly have one more day of work before I get to head to Florida.
I will be tired tomorrow but I will NOT be cranky! 

Amanda


----------



## safetymom

www.wftv.com  is a great local weather station.  I find them very accurate.


----------



## clomahony

Will I be able to bring my scooter on the bus?


----------



## WebmasterJohn

clomahony said:


> Will I be able to bring my scooter on the bus?



Write to DAP@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com


----------



## btowndude

Okay, I paid for the bus transportation and my lanyard has a T on it. I received an email to pick up the bus at Saratoga Springs Resort. But that resort is not listed on any of three bus routes! I am not staying on Disney property, but on my home timeshare resort - Sheraton Vistana.

Mike Leong


----------



## WebmasterJohn

btowndude said:


> Okay, I paid for the bus transportation and my lanyard has a T on it. I received an email to pick up the bus at Saratoga Springs Resort. But that resort is not listed on any of three bus routes! I am not staying on Disney property, but on my home timeshare resort - Sheraton Vistana.
> 
> Mike Leong



Hi Mike

I just replied to your email.

The bus company has been informed that you will be picked up at Saratoga Springs.  It will be just outside the main lobby area.  Look for thus bus with the DISApalooza sign in the window.

A stop at Saratoga Springs was added just for you after the credentials were mailed - that's why it does not appear on the list.

Please make sure you are there and ready to go by 8PM.  The bus company has not told us specifically what route they will take just that they are starting 8PM.

See you tonight!!!!

John


----------



## Iggipolka

Woohoo!!  Party Tonight!!!!


----------



## ejud

Iggipolka said:


> Woohoo!!  Party Tonight!!!!



Well, so much for my nap- can't get it... the one time I need it for practical reasons! Heading out in about an hour... hope it is well lit enough to get some good shots.



Jud


----------



## DEA

About an hour until the pickup window opens. Hanging out in Mizner's Lounge. Very excited for the party


----------



## DEA

Double post.


----------



## Beth

We're back in our room at OKW....  what a fabulous night.  Thanks very much to everyone responsible for this - it was fantastic!


----------



## Stinkerbe11

That was a fabulous party!  I do have to say that I think The Forbidden Journey should be forbidden I loved the castle walk through but the ride was just so-so...and from the looks of the concrete at the exit, it didn't mix very well with butterbeer.


----------



## quietgirll

Awesome awesome event!!! We are so grateful for the whole experience, and so excited for the podcast tomorrow! Dgf ended up with a new wand(of course!) even tho she tried twice and wasn't picked at olivanders...and a fire bolt broom... And I had A LOT of Butterbeer!!!


----------



## NitroStitch

Thanks so much Podcast Team and all those who made this wonderful party happen! We had an amazing time!


----------



## WebmasterMike

GREAT EVENT, TEAM!!!!   We had a blast and we had to pry Ian's wand out of his hand before bed last night.  See everyone at 9:30am for the live recording session.


----------



## rn4val

Thanks do much for the wonderful party. A once in a lifetime experience.


----------



## PeterPan09

Another amazing event from John the genius!!   So great to see everyone and witness the power of a podcast and a website.  It amazes me to see the friendships that have come from this, and to be a part of the things this group is doing for others.


----------



## WebmasterKathy

The party was FABULOUS!!!  It was wonderful to see so many old and new friends, all having a great time in such a magical setting. I want to do that again!!!


----------



## Metro West

The party was a lot of fun and I'm very glad I got to attend. 

Thanks for the wonderful time!


----------



## tn4mickey

Thanks so much to the podcast team, especially John the genius (and Kevin too because the significant others share the stresses), Duane and I had a blast!  Can't wait for podcast cruise 4.0!


----------



## ejud

To whoever put this together, thank you! What a great time!

I did Forbidden Journey 5 times, in line only once, other 4 were walk on- had 3 Butterbeers, and got lots of vid (including 3 complete ride-through vids) and lots of pictures.

Hurtin a bit today, so not ready to edit or write TR, but when I get anything up, I will post here. A couple of personal shots if those folks want to drop me an email I will send you full rez- little "Weasley" boy in big smile and green T in the Magic Shop; and mom and gorgeous daughter I met in line at the front gate while waiting... I was the good looking guy on the little blue ECV! 

Forbidden Journey is simply the best ride ever! Amazing! (Even if a few folks couldn't quite handle it! Whoops!)








Jud


----------



## cj9200

DD, her friend and I had a great time last night.  Now back at home about to download pictures.  Thanks guys for putting on such a wonderful event.


----------



## DrMomof3

Thank you for an amazing experience! I didn't get to meet as many people as I hoped but it was an unforgettable weekend!
I woke my 7 year old up at 4:50am on Saturday morning and told him to get dressed because we had a plane to catch! He thought I was kidding until I explained that we had a surprise trip to Florida. Last night as I tucked him in at home at 11pm he said, "Thanks mom for an awesome vacation!" We bought a wand, t-shirts, Crookshanks, Fribbles, candy, etc. (my middle child will probably speak to me again in the year 2050!) 
Worth every penny and being exhausted!

Love to all,
Amanda


----------



## the.wizard

Thanks for putting it together. We had a great time.


----------



## DisneyKevin

The weather was terrific this weekend.

The rain held off until today.

Today it's gloomy, dark and wet.


----------



## ninecrayons

DisneyKevin said:


> The weather was terrific this weekend.
> 
> The rain held off until today.
> 
> Today it's gloomy, dark and wet.



Yay for the rain holding off!

Coming back to NYC was rough. I walked out of the airport in my t-shirt and fleece and almost instantly turned into a popsicle! 

I wanted to quickly say thank you for an awesome event.  Having been to WWOHP several times, most recently the day Deathly Hallows 2 came out, it was amazing to experience such a different side of that area. It was beyond nice not to have to fight off a deluge of people to simply cross the streets! 

We spent a lot of time wandering through Hogwarts and really looking closely at everything. It was wonderful to see such things up close. I really enjoyed spending time in the Defense Against the Dark Arts room looking at everything. 

We rode Forbidden Journey and Dragon Challenge. Dragon Challenge was great fun in the dark - with it being so dark it really felt like you were flying. 

The podcast taping was also a blast. So many laughs and some tears too. It also spawned one of my favorite Peteisms: "Europeans are throwing crap." 

Also, I was part of the team from the Dis that volunteered at GKTW on Friday morning. What an incredible experience. It really was one of those experiences that made my heart so full with the amazingness of what they do there. 

What a great weekend!


----------



## gmboy95

had a great time at this event!!!.....very well planned and fun as hell!


----------



## kbelle8995

Kudos to John.  It was a wonderful event.  I had a great time.  I just got home a few hours ago.  

Enjoyed meeting the podcast crew and want to do it again.  The podcast was really great and I screamed as loud as I could at the beginning.

It was well done and interesting to see the crew at work.   Oh and my sister won Corey's favorite thing which she is very happy about.


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

Just wanted to say that we had such a great time at the event.  It was awesome - thank you so much!!!


----------



## apurplebrat

DisneyKevin said:


> The weather was terrific this weekend.
> 
> The rain held off until today.
> 
> Today it's gloomy, dark and wet.


 
I can't believe how perfect the weather was this weekend
We had a fabulous time 
Thank you everyone!!


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Another thank you for a fabulous time.  The whole event far exceeded my expectaions (and Kelly was also blown away) by the Harry Potter experience.  We had so much fun.  Some day we'll go back, and I won't have to worry about going on any of the rides/attractions because nothing could top Saturday night.  I would like to see some of the things we missed, though, like the marauders' map, Defense Against the Dark Arts room, and other details like that.   The Forbidden Journey is now my all-time favorite attraction - at least, the way we were able to experience it on Saturday.

It was fun seeing friends again, and making new ones.  The podcast recording was special, as always, as well as other events that weekend that I hold dear.

Thank you, John, and everyone, for your generosity in putting this together for us.


----------



## *NikkiBell*

I just wanted to pop over here and also extend my thanks to John and his team who organized this event. It was a very special weekend and so worth coming down for just a few days. I have dozens of memories that I'm holding dear to me. Thanks again for putting forth such great effort and going out of your way to make things right.


----------



## wishesUT

I just wanted to jump in and say thanks as well.  We just got back from our 10 day trip last night at the DIS event was by far the highlight of our trip, and that's saying a lot since it was our first Disney Christmas trip.  We had a blast and my boys were in Harry Potter heaven all night long.  Thanks for an unforgettable evening.


----------



## Muslickz

TIGGERmetoo said:


> Just wanted to say that we had such a great time at the event.  It was awesome - thank you so much!!!



We love it and can't wait to do it again 

-M


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Completely exhausted, but so happy to have had the opportunity to attend such a wonderful event!  The trip was incredible, but the highlight was hands-down Disapalooza.  It was such fun to meet fellow Disers and some of the Crew!

Thanks to John and Company for creating such a incredible experience!


----------



## oilheadbob

John and the Podcast crew,  thanks so much for putting on this event. Had a great time at the WWOHP and the Podcast.  I was fortune enough to spend time with the best people bar none!!

Wishing everyone a Merry Christmas and a Safe and Happy New Year!!


Bob,  counting the hours till we head back to Disney!!


----------



## sayhello

I also wanted to thank John, Pete, Kevin, Walter, Kathy, Teresa, Corey & Julie for such a great time!  I met so many great folks this week; some were new friends, some were old friends, some were folks I've known online for a while & loved putting faces to.   

WWoHP was wonderful!  I got to ride Forbidden Journey with WebmasterKathy, Ben from the Podcast, and his stepdad Chris.  I rode Flight of the Hipppgriff with MinnieGarden and her son Ian.  I somehow managed to also go on The Dragon Challenge with WebmasterKathy and a bunch of friends who kidnapped her!  (Great coaster, but I had vertigo for 10 minutes after I got off!  )  Forbidden Journey was really spectacular and nothing like I was expecting!  It was sort of Soarin' meets Star Tours, but on steroids!!!  But one of the highlights of the night (besides wandering Hogsmeade & just talking to folks!) was being chosen at Ollivander's to have a wand choose me!  apurplebrat and her mom and others were there to cheer me on!  I was planning on buying a wand anyways, and this just made it more special & fun!

Sunday at the Podcast taping was a blast, also.  I shmoozed a bunch of folks, and just had a great time (also met Skip finally!  Yay!).  Hey, Teresa, was I supposed to give someone some information for the gift certificate for your shoes?    I totally left without finding out!

Also, thanks so much to EvilDiva!  She & I met up a few times during the pre-days, and I really enjoyed getting to know her!  Thanks also for the ride to the Podcast!  (And my rain jacket *did* show up at the Pop front desk!)

Also, thanks to snowwhiteinnyc for the ride to GKTW on Friday.  I had a wonderful time with many other DISers.  We volunteered serving breakfast at the Gingerbread House.  It was amazing seeing what GKTW does, and how the community and local corporations support them.  I thought it would make me cry, but seeing these families there to have a good time with their loved ones was totally inspirational!  I will definitely be doing this again!

What a week!  Thanks all!  

Sayhello


----------



## goofy4tink

sayhello said:


> I also wanted to thank John, Pete, Kevin, Walter, Kathy, Teresa, Corey & Julie for such a great time!  I met so many great folks this week; some were new friends, some were old friends, some were folks I've known online for a while & loved putting faces to.
> 
> WWoHP was wonderful!  I got to ride Forbidden Journey with WebmasterKathy, Ben from the Podcast, and his stepdad Chris.  I rode Flight of the Hipppgriff with MinnieGarden and her son Ian.  I somehow managed to also go on The Dragon Challenge with WebmasterKathy and a bunch of friends who kidnapped her!  (Great coaster, but I had vertigo for 10 minutes after I got off!  )  Forbidden Journey was really spectacular and nothing like I was expecting!  It was sort of Soarin' meets Star Tours, but on steroids!!!  But one of the highlights of the night (besides wandering Hogsmeade & just talking to folks!) was being chosen at Ollivander's to have a wand choose me!  apurplebrat and her mom and others were there to cheer me on!  I was planning on buying a wand anyways, and this just made it more special & fun!
> 
> Sunday at the Podcast taping was a blast, also.  I shmoozed a bunch of folks, and just had a great time (also met Skip finally!  Yay!).  Hey, Teresa, was I supposed to give someone some information for the gift certificate for your shoes?    I totally left without finding out!
> 
> Also, thanks so much to EvilDiva!  She & I met up a few times during the pre-days, and I really enjoyed getting to know her!  Thanks also for the ride to the Podcast!  (And my rain jacket *did* show up at the Pop front desk!)
> 
> Also, thanks to snowwhiteinnyc for the ride to GKTW on Friday.  I had a wonderful time with many other DISers.  We volunteered serving breakfast at the Gingerbread House.  It was amazing seeing what GKTW does, and how the community and local corporations support them.  I thought it would make me cry, but seeing these families there to have a good time with their loved ones was totally inspirational!  I will definitely be doing this again!
> 
> What a week!  Thanks all!
> 
> Sayhello


And poor WMKathy still hasn't recovered from Dragon Challenge!!! She was so funny on it. I have to tell you....I have done Dragon Challenge multiple times in a row, with no issues at all. But that night??? Hugely severe vertigo. And I had the same feeling on Forbidden Journey. Might have been fatigue from so much  running around the 2 days prior...who knows. But, I had to stop riding FJ after 3 times. 
And it was so cool seeing you get the wand....it was wonderful actually knowing the person  who  got chosen, even if my dd was bummed.

It was a very cool and fun event. Thanks to the whole team for putting it together. Nothing quite like getting together with DIS friends, both old and new!!!


----------



## ScubaMickey

Just wanted to say "Thank You and Merry Christmas" to the Podcast Team for hosting such a wonderful event this week.  This was my first DIS meet and it was exciting.  I enjoyed Harry Potter, making new friends, and meeting people from the boards.  Everyone was very friendly and welcoming!!!

Attending the live recording of the PodCast was special.  During the two hours I experienced the full spectrum of emotions that started out with cheering, laughing, moments of sadness, but when the recording was over, I was smiling from ear to ear.  What a blast!!!

Thank you to everyone that stopped to introduce themselves or let me share a seat on a ride, I deeply appreciated the kindness.  For the new friends I made on Sunday, lunch was fun!!!

ScubaMickey


----------



## ejud

Ah! Reminds me- I was in Olivanders at 11:13pm and have video of the boy who was selected and "fitted" for a wand!



Jud


----------



## sayhello

goofy4tink said:


> And poor WMKathy still hasn't recovered from Dragon Challenge!!! She was so funny on it. I have to tell you....I have done Dragon Challenge multiple times in a row, with no issues at all. But that night??? Hugely severe vertigo. And I had the same feeling on Forbidden Journey. Might have been fatigue from so much  running around the 2 days prior...who knows. But, I had to stop riding FJ after 3 times.
> And it was so cool seeing you get the wand....it was wonderful actually knowing the person  who  got chosen, even if my dd was bummed.
> 
> It was a very cool and fun event. Thanks to the whole team for putting it together. Nothing quite like getting together with DIS friends, both old and new!!!


Poor, poor WMKathy!!!  

It was very cool being the one who was chosen (especially since I'd never seen it done before!)  I really hoped I would be, but I never actually thought I would!



ScubaMickey said:


> Just wanted to say "Thank You and Merry Christmas" to the Podcast Team for hosting such a wonderful event this week.  This was my first DIS meet and it was exciting.  I enjoyed Harry Potter, making new friends, and meeting people from the boards.  Everyone was very friendly and welcoming!!!
> 
> Attending the live recording of the PodCast was special.  During the two hours I experienced the full spectrum of emotions that started out with cheering, laughing, moments of sadness, but when the recording was over, I was smiling from ear to ear.  What a blast!!!
> 
> Thank you to everyone that stopped to introduce themselves or let me share a seat on a ride, I deeply appreciated the kindness.  For the new friends I made on Sunday, lunch was fun!!!
> 
> ScubaMickey


It was great meeting you, ScubaMickey.  I really enjoyed getting to know you.



ejud said:


> Ah! Reminds me- I was in Olivanders at 11:13pm and have video of the boy who was selected and "fitted" for a wand!
> 
> 
> 
> Jud


Cool!  I handed my camera to a friend (OK, I shoved it into apurplebrat's hands!) but never thought to put it on "video".  But she did great at snapping a ton of pics!

Sayhello


----------



## LoriR

What an AMAZING night!!  Thank you so much.  The DIS is truly a place that makes dreams come true.


----------



## The Running Ann

My husband and I also had an amazing time.  We were awestruck at the perfect execution of such a large scale event.  We feel fortunate to have been a part of something that seemed so special as the Harry Potter event.  Having said that, I think we may have enjoyed the podcast taping at least as much!  

Special thanks to John and all of the Disboards/Dreams Unlimited crew who spent all of those hours making it a reality.  We hope to be able to join the group at future events.


----------



## evildiva

sayhello said:


> I also wanted to thank John, Pete, Kevin, Walter, Kathy, Teresa, Corey & Julie for such a great time!  I met so many great folks this week; some were new friends, some were old friends, some were folks I've known online for a while & loved putting faces to.
> 
> WWoHP was wonderful!  I got to ride Forbidden Journey with WebmasterKathy, Ben from the Podcast, and his stepdad Chris.  I rode Flight of the Hipppgriff with MinnieGarden and her son Ian.  I somehow managed to also go on The Dragon Challenge with WebmasterKathy and a bunch of friends who kidnapped her!  (Great coaster, but I had vertigo for 10 minutes after I got off!  )  Forbidden Journey was really spectacular and nothing like I was expecting!  It was sort of Soarin' meets Star Tours, but on steroids!!!  But one of the highlights of the night (besides wandering Hogsmeade & just talking to folks!) was being chosen at Ollivander's to have a wand choose me!  apurplebrat and her mom and others were there to cheer me on!  I was planning on buying a wand anyways, and this just made it more special & fun!
> 
> Sunday at the Podcast taping was a blast, also.  I shmoozed a bunch of folks, and just had a great time (also met Skip finally!  Yay!).  Hey, Teresa, was I supposed to give someone some information for the gift certificate for your shoes?    I totally left without finding out!
> 
> Also, thanks so much to EvilDiva!  She & I met up a few times during the pre-days, and I really enjoyed getting to know her!  Thanks also for the ride to the Podcast!  (And my rain jacket *did* show up at the Pop front desk!)
> 
> Also, thanks to snowwhiteinnyc for the ride to GKTW on Friday.  I had a wonderful time with many other DISers.  We volunteered serving breakfast at the Gingerbread House.  It was amazing seeing what GKTW does, and how the community and local corporations support them.  I thought it would make me cry, but seeing these families there to have a good time with their loved ones was totally inspirational!  I will definitely be doing this again!
> 
> What a week!  Thanks all!
> 
> Sayhello



I loved meeting you too Tobi! I had such a great time hanging out with you in the parks and at dinner and our other activities!


----------



## DisneylandDeeDee

I am sorry this is so late..but we just now got home from our trip to Orlando. The party on Saturday evening was fantastic!!!!!! My daughter, Liz, and I had a marvelous time at the event. Everyone was so friendly and happy to be there, and we enjoyed sharing the experience with all of you. 

We would like to thank Pete, Walter, John, Kevin, Kathy, Teresa, Corey and Julie for their attention to the small details which made the evening so special.

Sending a special shout-out to Nancy from California. We really enjoyed meeting you!!!!


----------



## DutchsMommy

Thanks so much to John and the whole crew for such an amazing night!  We had the BEST time.  FJ was excellent - as was running up to the front of the line with no waiting approx. 10 times in a row!  DS rode his first big coaster that night on Dragon and claims the 'Blue' was the highlight of his trip.  John, you went out of your way to get us our credentials and I am so glad we got to thank you at the end of it all!  The whole event was run exceptionally, and my family thanks the Podcast team for all of their hard work to make such a magical evening.


----------



## DutchsMommy

ejud said:


> Ah! Reminds me- I was in Olivanders at 11:13pm and have video of the boy who was selected and "fitted" for a wand!
> 
> 
> 
> Jud



Hi - wanted to check if that was DS- tall, blond, brown hoodie and jeans?  If yes, pls advise as I would love to get a copy...we dumped DH not knowing Ds would get picked so I think DH was a little ticked at me....video might appease slightly...


----------



## ejud

DutchsMommy said:


> Hi - wanted to check if that was DS- tall, blond, brown hoodie and jeans?  If yes, pls advise as I would love to get a copy...we dumped DH not knowing Ds would get picked so I think DH was a little ticked at me....video might appease slightly...



Doesn't sound like it. Here is a screen grab from the vid:




 if this is yours, let me know! 



Jud


----------



## BethC1952

DH and I also want to say thank you to the team for setting up the Saturday night event.  DH is not a big Harry Potter fan, but watched some of the movies to prepare himself for what he thought would be a long, boring evening.  He talked to some of his friends who had visited the WWOHP, and they told him about the huge crowds and about not being able to enjoy any of it.  Needless to say, our experience was quite different!  We both had a wonderful time, and DH loved being able to tell his co-workers that at one point, we were the ONLY people in the Three Broomsticks, enjoying our frozen Butterbeer and taking in the atmosphere.  

Thank you again for such a great night!

Beth


----------



## momto2inKC

ejud said:


> To whoever put this together, thank you! What a great time!
> 
> I did Forbidden Journey 5 times, in line only once, other 4 were walk on- had 3 Butterbeers, and got lots of vid (including 3 complete ride-through vids) and lots of pictures.
> 
> Hurtin a bit today, so not ready to edit or write TR, but when I get anything up, I will post here. A couple of personal shots if those folks want to drop me an email I will send you full rez- little "Weasley" boy in big smile and green T in the Magic Shop; and mom and gorgeous daughter I met in line at the front gate while waiting... I was the good looking guy on the little blue ECV!
> 
> Forbidden Journey is simply the best ride ever! Amazing! (Even if a few folks couldn't quite handle it! Whoops!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jud



Thanks for posting this pic, I see myself in it 
And thanks to all the podcast team for putting the event together!!  The kids and I had a great time


----------



## chrisw127

I just wanted to say thank you. We weren't able to stay long (we'd just driven all the way from NC and my son is only 9) but it was fantastic. My 9-year old is still talking about it.


----------



## DisneyMomma81

Iggipolka said:


> Woohoo!  I'm here!  It's been a very long travel day from California, but watching Wishes from the Poly beach w/ a group of fun Dis'ers, made it all worth while.
> 
> It's incrediably cold here with a chilling wind. I'm going to end up buying warmer clothes because I certainly did not pack for this wind chill!  I hope the rain holds off for Saturday, that would be a huge bummer.
> 
> But, now, back to the fun!  Looking forward to meeting more people tomorrow.



Interesting.


----------



## sayhello

DisneyMomma81 said:


> Interesting.


Say what???  

Sayhello


----------



## KristaTX

sayhello said:


> Say what???



Glad I'm not the only one.  I read that earlier and wondered if I was missing out on some inside joke .


----------



## *NikkiBell*

Being that DAP 2011 has passed, and I don't want anyone getting confused with an old post, I'm going to close this thread.


----------

